# [Official] Speedtest Thread



## mahtareika

err... That's hella fast


----------



## peticsu

nice


----------



## kc-tr

Yeh its pretty fast LOL download windows in like 10-12mins estimated.**


----------



## cgrado

already been done. we have a thread with the fastest connections.
-wth i'll do it anyways


----------



## kc-tr

oh ok, sorry!


----------



## Dreko44

The test i did with my other computer that was not connected to the router was a little more than two times that


----------



## charliemack

http:

THis is the wireless at my school, I'll post another when i get back to my desktop(it's much much faster)


----------



## kontemptJC

KC- Did you uncap your modem or something? god damn!


----------



## ELmo1989

There was already port like this I get.
http://www.overclock.net/networking-...nnections.html

It the first thing In networking.


----------



## unknownSCL




----------



## shawnmcw

That was done from home behind my router


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Cogeco Cable/Canada


----------



## jcbzhnsr1




----------



## hermit

yeah baby


----------



## Speedy




----------



## CravinR1

I hate you. I hate you ALL

$79/month:


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
I hate you. I hate you ALL

$79/month:










HAHAHHAHAHAHAH, i pay half that for twice the speed. althought the distance does have something to do with it.


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Im on Shaw Xtreme. We're supposed to get 10 Meg Service. I'd say that's pretty good


----------



## dannyyboii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kc-tr* 
LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t



How the..do you get these speeds on college campus or you pay $300 a month for this.?


----------



## NEvolution

Is this even accurate? Faster speeds for the NY server when I'm in Toronto?!?





And even faster on the Chicago server:


----------



## dotcomthese

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
HAHAHHAHAHAHAH, i pay half that for twice the speed. althought the distance does have something to do with it.

yeh really do the one from australia and check your results







http:


----------



## zorpnic

Meh.... not bad.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth* 
Im on Shaw Xtreme. We're supposed to get 10 Meg Service. I'd say that's pretty good



SHAW XTREME-I FTW, i have the same thing, about the same speed, but my upload actually hits the 1000 , now if only i had my desktop back on my wired connection rather than wireless...


----------



## luckii

mines slow..


----------



## thenut




----------



## gonX




----------



## Distraught_Youth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenut*





















20 meg download....but only 400k up? That's a T1 line man. That a speed test from work? Er....


----------



## thenut

Nah, it's my Comcast line at home. I recently had Comcast reconnected so I've been waiting to see if they notice and downgrade my line. They haven't yet and I'm not being charged differently on my bill, so I'm not saying anything to them.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenut*


Nah, it's my Comcast line at home. I recently had Comcast reconnected so I've been waiting to see if they notice and downgrade my line. They haven't yet and I'm not being charged differently on my bill, so I'm not saying anything to them.










And I'm guessing you don't pay for what you get







LOL


----------



## Distraught_Youth

Ah yes...comcast's new line speed. Glad I dont work for them anymore :|

wE HAVE A 25 Meg line coming to my city...but they want 99.99 a month :S

NOT worth it


----------



## bdattilo

College network FTW!


----------



## thenut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


And I'm guessing you don't pay for what you get







LOL










I pay but I seem to be one of the few Comcast customers around here. And I'm only paying for a 6 Mb line.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


Ah yes...comcast's new line speed. Glad I dont work for them anymore :|

We have a 25 Meg line coming to my city...but they want 99.99 a month :S

NOT worth it


Like I said, it's just a 6 Mb line but with no one around me using Comcast, I'm getting excellent speeds. That and they just may have overlooked something on my connection.

$ 100 a month for a 25 Mb is a great price actually. I'm interested in FiOS but it may not be here anytime soon.


----------



## DontPassTheFence

Bah, company's T1 line is bogging down today, must be extra server load.. usually I can get 1.5mbit both ways steadily


----------



## Satek




----------



## Lyoko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenut*









I pay but I seem to be one of the few Comcast customers around here. And I'm only paying for a 6 Mb line.









Like I said, it's just a 6 Mb line but with no one around me using Comcast, I'm getting excellent speeds. That and they just may have overlooked something on my connection.

$ 100 a month for a 25 Mb is a great price actually. I'm interested in FiOS but it may not be here anytime soon.


Im comcasat too. Since I'm in PA, I tried the Washington DC server and I got what I should

4083kbps Down (4MB)
400Kbps Up










If ma decided to get their cable... We could have 6MB/s









When I moved here last summer, I discovered comcast was the only non-dialup provider around LMAO!!!


----------



## dragosmp

Pretty good, huh?


----------



## BrinNutz

Man, this sucks...

I'm also on Satellite Internet...


----------



## Polo224

How accurate is this test?


----------



## HatesFury




----------



## shizdan




----------



## 555thz

wow nice download speed this is mine

http://www.speedtest.net/result/224105186.png


----------



## franz

Here are mine. Orthos is running in the background and its the middle of the day on Saturday so I am sure it could be better.

This is the best in my general area.
http:

This one is usually the fastest.
http:

This is what they recommend I test on.
http:


----------



## Firestorm252

my workplace (yes i'm bored):


wish i had that at home. i <3 the upload bandwidth my workplace is capable of.
i'll edit in one for my home after i, well, get home


----------



## blupupher

Well I was about to post I have the fastest upload, but firestorm beat me to it.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

ok people here is a REAL score........a man sized score lol







usually im around 28000kb/s but this was my fastest yet but my upload isint the greatest


----------



## dr4gon

don't know why speedtest.net is the only one having trouble picking up my 2mb upload

new wireless n router (wrt330n) so new scores..... that is one wicked speed sqeeker.... I wish comcast (time warner) would get their act together here.


----------



## 555thz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ok people here is a REAL score........a man sized score lol







usually im around 28000kb/s but this was my fastest yet but my upload isint the greatest












thats freakin nutz 20meg upload!!!!!!!!how you get that upload speed


----------



## Thunderer

I envy you all. I have a :swearing: 6Mb connection anc every time I do a speed test, the download would always be like 1Mb. Do I have something wrong









All of you here have like 15Mb+







with regards to download speeds









I have an Alcatel Speed Touch Home which is connected to a wireless router Linksys model no. WRT54GC ver. 2.0

Maybe someone could point me to the right dirrection


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *555thz*


thats freakin nutz 20meg upload!!!!!!!!how you get that upload speed


You mean *2*mb.


----------



## IanM

Not bad for 200+ miles


----------



## Thunderer

So you mean that:

ex) 35000kb/s => 3.5MB?? These generally confuse me


----------



## NEvolution

35000 / 1024 = ~34.1796875 mb


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *555thz*


thats freakin nutz 20meg upload!!!!!!!!how you get that upload speed


thats actually a low upload im usually around 2800kb/s - 3100kb/s


----------



## packardhell1

Here's mine:


----------



## packardhell1

That's more like it:


----------



## Krud

Come test your connection with upload and download speed.



There is my score, its about average, a bit low, but my score none the less.

Click the pic above and take the test and link your speed!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Is that good?


----------



## ivan0550

There are lots of this thread...


----------



## AMOCO

here's mine:


----------



## Murlocke

16/2 Is my internet.

To lazy to run the test.


----------



## Krud

^--- lol


----------



## Solarcaine




----------



## this n00b again

hmm these threads are too common, but i will post one last time.


----------



## redsox83381

These tests don't prove much because the only show a five second download. Try getting even close to those speeds on a 1gb file over a sustained period. Comcast is the worst offender in this regard. Your DL might start at 2mb/s but will fall to 768kb/s for the rest.


----------



## bruestle2

Hehe, I have the best upload so far!


----------



## Lemondrips

Blows, but atleast i don't pay for it.


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

i would take 1:1 or even .5:1 ratio of download to upload as long as upload over 1000 rather then 5:1


----------



## Krud

At school! =[


----------



## talntid

This is ONE of the two identical bonded connections. SpeedTest.net doesn't compensate for having 2 combined connections, it only tests 1 at a time.



Here is the second one, ran right after first.... my router load balances them...


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Here is my speed. I hate verizon DSL. It disconnect so often.


----------



## mbp

here i come to put att to shame









^ fastest server i've tested on 

^ recommended server

now for the up to 6 meg package comparison lol


^ fastest server

^ recommended server


----------



## XaNe

eehhhh meh its ok


----------



## ElMikeTheMike




----------



## cgrado

Lucky people...5MB sucks nuts.. stupid earthlink...


----------



## Chris_483

I can only get up to 6mb 'cause I'm a while away from the exchange.


----------



## stanglx302

On my laptop at home, running wired.


----------



## stanglx302

Same laptop, ethernet cable unplugged, wireless turned on, regular WRT54G router.


----------



## cheechdurden

I win 










Note: My upload speed has been limited artificially.


----------



## alk

Oh how I wish the UK would hurry up and get Fibre like france for example!


----------



## Anth0789

Getting new internet by tommorow so we will see if its faster.


----------



## Anth0789

Here's my new one:


----------



## CravinR1




----------



## hometoast




----------



## doraj




----------



## connorjt2




----------



## dubz

My best since comcast took over...


----------



## skunksmash

do i get a prize !!!!!!!!!!!!!























just kidding that would be a great speed though


----------



## Fusion Racing

one of the many reasons why Virgin media ADSL Max sucks... aside from the high pings, disconnections, traffic blocking/shaping and packet loss

note, my sync speed is 8192, and the fastest i can get on this line is 7026kbps on ADSL...


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Distraught_Youth*


20 meg download....but only 400k up? That's a T1 line man. That a speed test from work? Er....


A T1 line is not 20meg.


----------



## stumped

Wow, I hate you guys, Damn fast internet speeds. here's mine:


All I have to say, is I wish there was more competition here. You either choose between one cable company (a comcast subsidiary) Satellite or OTA. This sucks.


----------



## gr1mo




----------



## Triplesec




----------



## PuffinMyLye




----------



## sublime0

Ya My cable is Uber speedy I download at 2Mb's a second.


----------



## noobdown

there is no point unless everyone uses the same distance say like 250 miles


----------



## Sgt.Collins

:O wow
everyone is getting super high scores!!!!


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
:O wow
everyone is getting super high scores!!!!

That's because it's cable and above mostly. DSL is limited

And i hate mine, there is *NO COMPETITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (you have to choose between cable, DSL, worse than DSL but claims ti be better, or dial up. You decide) On the bright side, they will be doubling the speed, for no charge.


----------



## endo




----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*












this is fios im guessing the 50/5? didnt i say most of you wont be able to compete with fios, no need to show off your 15 down rofl


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RSXHiTMAN* 
this is fios im guessing the 50/5? didnt i say most of you wont be able to compete with fios, no need to show off your 15 down rofl

Yea it's FIOS, and it's awesome.


----------



## reezin14

About what I expect.


----------



## 555thz

Finally broke 10 K


----------



## Rolandooo

Heres my results.


----------



## 555thz

lmao the second time I tested at speed test.net


----------



## Champcar

I wish RR would open up their uploads


----------



## losttsol




----------



## Sun

Steam caps at about 5MB/s sadly, the only large file downloads I do...


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sun* 

Steam caps at about 5MB/s sadly, the only large file downloads I do...

****, how much do you pay?










It used to be 35,000\\2,000 with 11ms ping, but I got a different IP. Too bad 70% of that speed only lasts for 3 seconds. Then it's right back to 6000\\1000.

My schools connection (at best, off peak hours):


----------



## smoke12291

not bad, but with all comcast's advertising that they p*** excellence, i wish it was better.


----------



## low strife

Oh, a friend of mine showed me this:


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
Oh, a friend of mine showed me this:




















wth?!


----------



## vgplayer

This is when I first got back to school:









now its back to normal at:


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i get higher than that but that's the best server.


----------



## s1kat




----------



## d3v0

Time warner cable is awful.


----------



## DUNC4N

Not bad for wireless


----------



## Eek

Hai.


----------



## ipod4ever

I dont know if i posted it already but its horrid


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*











wth?!


Yeah, they have 4GB\\week bandwith caps, so people can't go on massive downloading sprees.


----------



## Kirgan

10mb ftw


----------



## error10

Kind of slow tonight.


----------



## Monster34




----------



## andyroo89

here's mine



Bull crap this is at my moms

now my grandma's 


EDIT: weird at my grandmas it said 1.5mb/s but showing different when I link it. weird.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Gotta love Holland:


----------



## Zensou




----------



## mr. biggums

just for the hell of it i ran one for florida aswell 


and finally tokyo


----------



## x2s3w4

For some reason the closest one is never the fastest. NJ is fastest for me.


----------



## heelsparky0501

mine :]


----------



## gobalr

20$ a month suppossed to be 1.5mb down, 768k up. getting almost 2mbs. im happy


----------



## FlopP

there ya go


----------



## Xenon_SX




----------



## cgrado

West of me:

North of me:

South in Mexico:

East:


----------



## sandiegoskyline




----------



## IaVoR




----------



## porky

is that slow???

this is the fastest internet available in africa...cant get faster


----------



## porky

http://www.speedtest.net/global.php?...=5&country=204

guess it could be worse


----------



## Heru




----------



## Enigma8750

URL=http://www.speedtest.net]







[/URL]


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 









And now, after a little bit of network tweaking:


----------



## LuckySevn

Man all you peeps on the East Coast are getting insane speeds...up here every ISP sux crap, especially Verizon.


3Mbps/768Kbps

This is done before 7:00PM PST. After 7:00PM **** drops down to 580kbps ~ 970+kbps down; 102kbps ~ 440+kbps up. Called Verizon several times and tried their forum direct help. NO HELP AT ALL. Verizon techs should be shot.


----------



## Webrider




----------



## blacklotusul

Like I sayed in some postÂ´s before, ItÂ´s a Home network, not School, Working place, bla bla bla..My Home Conection!!...


----------



## tht-kid

Very fast at college!











Homes not too far behind... since were 3-4miles away from the exchange


----------



## Indignity

This is off a Wireless B connection in my home.. Not hard-wired to the Router. I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## soundx98

Comcast in MN


----------



## nytevizion

Comcast near Chicago


----------



## shibbiness

Holy crap you guys are up there.


----------



## Benny99

Well im just gonna chip in with a Speed test result from Sydney Australia











My upload is just poop!

I really wish Australia had better net


----------



## Kamikaze127

Kamikaze127..

Comcast in Seattle running through my WRT54GL with Tomato. EDIT: Safari 3.1


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Kamikaze127..

Comcast in Seattle running through my WRT54GL with Tomato.









Wow nice speeds blady USA !

Comcast Cable seems to be pretty dam quick!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Wow nice speeds blady USA !

Comcast Cable seems to be pretty dam quick!

Yeah I don't complain


----------



## Rajb1031

Upload sucks


----------



## Drivr3g




----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklotusul* 


Like I sayed in some postÂ´s before, ItÂ´s a Home network, not School, Working place, bla bla bla..My Home Conection!!...

I.....HATE.....YOU....That's ridiculous speed.


----------



## low strife

A AT&T moble broadband connection card I'm using atm.

But it can be worse...:


----------



## YOSHIBA

holy piss im jealous of sooooooooooooooooooooooooo many other people


----------



## whe3ls

on bridged wireless


----------



## drummerxxx8




----------



## jdave420




----------



## WannaBeNoob

reserved for awesome score.



spiked to 32, but ended at this.


----------



## importpunch

Who is the fastest on here?

on wireless


connected


----------



## soundx98

Looks like you are dawg!


----------



## MOCAMBO

Jesus you guys have crazy internet.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 









This is off a Wireless B connection in my home.. Not hard-wired to the Router. I was pleasantly surprised









Oh my!!!

Looks like I'm getting upgrades w/o any input












By the way, I've got an open torrent session on another PC open & could be the reason on the slow upload speed.


----------



## Anth0789

Here is mine:


----------



## .Style

AOL 8mb Wireless


----------



## sabermetrics

you guys are crazy... I have a 5MB connection, and this isn't wireless...


----------



## grmnasasin0227

(using FiOS)


----------



## pablo420

SBC Yahoo! DSL


----------



## Boyboyd

lol. BT


----------



## Show4Pro

Lol, this is the speedtest I did at our university.


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Show4Pro*


Lol, this is the speedtest I did at our university.











Holy ****, i better get my grades up! i want to go there rather then sait now =D


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Show4Pro*


Lol, this is the speedtest I did at our university.











haha, my head can hardly understand those numbers in terms of internet speed!


----------



## pheoxs

Although this is in our residence which uses 10mbit switchs. On-campus pushes 50+mb/s


----------



## Vegnagun




----------



## Pheatton

Just ran this one.
Comcast in Richmond VA.


----------



## FragaGeddon

We are regulated by the CRTC so we don't get great speeds.


----------



## RallyMaster

Hi.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Videotron's 10mb + 120gb


----------



## importpunch

I did this yesterday with the new computer.








WIN


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *importpunch* 
I did this yesterday with the new computer.








WIN

Holy ****.

Do you speak english in singapore?

EDIT: I assume i cant get starhub in canada?


----------



## Sgt.Collins




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins*





WOAH dude 
here is mine.


----------



## Ricdeau




----------



## PinkPenguin




----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*












You live inside your ISP's building? (P)Own it or what?









Anyway, here's me, paying for 24mbits:

Upload is usually ~90 and downloads hit an easy 1k; speedtests are pretty much a wast of time for me.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


You live inside your ISP's building? (P)Own it or what?










100Mb trial FTW lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

4Mb down / 1Mb up.
And it cost the same as most 24Mb and 100Mb... This place is crap...


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Paying for 8Mbp/s, during the day Speedtest says we get 12Mbp/s (lulwut?)


----------



## importpunch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


Holy ****.

Do you speak english in singapore?

EDIT: I assume i cant get starhub in canada?


Of course I speak English. That's the main official language.

BTW, this is probably the best I have done.


----------



## Squigi

lol i never knew mine was that fast


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## hellboy_101

And this is paying for a 20mbit connection with telstra and i live out in the bush


----------



## Boyboyd

Just as i thought, mine is still teh suck


----------



## grahamcrackuh

http://www.speedtest.net/result/412518552.png

@ Carnegie Mellon University


----------



## ryanggfx

Attachment 98046


----------



## Boyboyd

Work, not too shabby for UK 8Mb speed


----------



## Juggalo23451

using my laptop


----------



## Darren9

This is as fast as it gets over 6Km of copper wire


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


This is as fast as it gets over 6Km of copper wire












That upload isn't bad at all.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


That upload isn't bad at all.


Yeh, its the download though - I have to pay for 8mb.


----------



## epidemic




----------



## charbs152

here is my wireless connection with roadrunner


----------



## jpye11




----------



## fawcett

i have done 4 tests today and here are my results


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## blacklotusul




----------



## gamerfelipe

Some of you guys have some insane speeds


----------



## skatingrocker17




----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamerfelipe* 


Some of you guys have some insane speeds









Not me :-(

Heres my ADSL:










And dude, half the results being posted here have been run off servers in datacentres or from educational connections. Thats why the results are amazing!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklotusul* 


That's it?


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Mr romanian up their, thats nice. im jealous of euro internet.

as for you university ppl, ehh. I get 300/100 at my community college XD

Below is my residential record, over wifi.


----------



## Miki

Not too bad.


----------



## rx7racer

I know it sucks


----------



## antEEK




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Danbeme32

It depends on what time am on. I get more when it late night then I do during the day.


----------



## PinkPenguin




----------



## JeremyFr




----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 









JESUS you get that in England

i cant get virgin (no cable)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antEEK*


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kc-tr* 
LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t



dude road runner is super fast my freind has it its like 1click boom done


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

this is not my internet its my aunts i will be moving soon and be gettin my own internet







one thats much faster


----------



## daffy.duck




----------



## gorb

I'm at work right now.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

No torrents tho, otherwise comcast disconnects me


----------



## gorb

use a vpn service or something maybe?


----------



## Interpolation




----------



## Mr. Roboto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorb* 
use a vpn service or something maybe?

Tried Tor, they have ways around it i suppose









I might break down and pay for one.


----------



## Mongo




----------



## OverSizedGrunt




----------



## GigaByte




----------



## KickTheCan

mehhhhhhhhhh. twice as fast as it was before i guess


----------



## reezin14

Upgraded service,woot.


----------



## gbrilliantq

eh, speedboost?


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## mrtn400

I'm so glad I have 10/10 rather than say 25/1.


----------



## heelsparky0501




----------



## Lt.JD




----------



## Reviver456

K I lied, these are from my school LOL.


----------



## gonX

Lol. The school I'm going to AFAIK has a 1gbit line. I need to bring my laptop there some day.


----------



## Josh81

supposed to be 30/5 but slows down to this during peak hours


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## rambow70

it said mine is slow and i need to get this program is it a scam or does pc booster work?


----------



## SpeedDevil

Don't ask, in Belgium this is about the best you can get, they're really keeping us down here, I saw plans of new wiring in our neighbourhood and it included fibre so I hope when that's done they will finally crank up belgian speeds up to it's capabilities









Don't get me wrong, the download is kick-ass already but the upload :/ especially when you're hosting private gameservers xD

The contract states 25 up 1 down ...


----------



## Nesix




----------



## uNeec

Mine could be a little faster but I'm currently patching a game, my best ping was 2ms.


----------



## Spxprovost

mehh


----------



## Socom

Sorry to ruin the fun guys but this is my home connection


----------



## Zeva




----------



## Shammadin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Sorry to ruin the fun guys but this is my home connection











So is this:


----------



## 88EVGAFTW




----------



## Brandon1337




----------



## zl4y3r

There are no good ISP choices here where I live. It's either this or 3Mb from att


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shammadin* 
So is this:











So is this (not mine though).










Home gigabit server. Not sure how much it cost the dude who bought it.


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


So is this (not mine though).










Home gigabit server. Not sure how much it cost the dude who bought it.


man that is just sick. I think that beats the Xbox Live server speed LMAO

Here is mine.


----------



## Sheira




----------



## tdesbien31

*WIRELESS N*


----------



## pow3rtr1p




----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

On Wireless N, living the the UK country side sucks for speed. :/


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


So is this (not mine though).










Home gigabit server. Not sure how much it cost the dude who bought it.


dood that is just @[email protected] lol! monthly payment on that? lol! post my speed when i get home.


----------



## Takedown22

I think something might be wrong, if not WOOT!!!








(We pay for the lowest tier cable internet from comcast)


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*





The ****? Since when does SBC offer 75mBit internet?


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


it said mine is slow and i need to get this program is it a scam or does pc booster work?



SCAM!!!

Powerboost is why the download is so fast and upload is really slow.









Here is the fastest connection I've used on this computer, when I tested it on the lab computers it's even faster.


----------



## Crazydood

using wireless router which drops my ms quite a bit.


----------



## unreal_calibur




----------



## Thejosh




----------



## Professor9229

comcast ftw


----------



## wuddersup




----------



## nookkin

This is supposed to be a 1.5 Mbps connection... I'm not surprised that Clearwire gets rated 2.3/5 stars.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

and a current one from a moment ago










not bad for wireless g+

~Andrew


----------



## stevenma188

I'm gonna try again tonight when I get back from work, when less people are online.


----------



## SLeeZeY

lol not bad considering my net costs bugger all. Not sure why the ping is crap, I'm admin on a W:ET server based 300 miles away and get a ping of 45.


----------



## SDawg

From my current employer.


----------



## Aaroman




----------



## Sparhawk

@ work


----------



## xXxALLANxXx




----------



## Vegnagun

The home net.


----------



## josephrm

Comcast gets one thing right in my area...


----------



## el gappo

not bad considering im on a wireless connection 3 floors from the router. thats the highest speed we can get, they need to build a new exchange badly 8meg ftl. atleast its free


----------



## importpunch

home connection.


----------



## stevenma188

dammmmmm i should move to singapore!


----------



## mllrkllr88

[/URL][/IMG]

Comcast in Portland OR

45.00/month

My college posts up 120MEG F*** Portland State University

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

My home connection. Downloads are plenty fast but the upload is crap


----------



## GoHigh

Comcast Extreme


----------



## fireware

Cheap DSL at home, works good enough for what we pay.

I found this old speedtest I ran at work, ran during workstation update time, I usually get a lot better than this, 150mb/s/20+, but the network was under heavy load, more than 200 workstations were being reimaged through ZenWorks across the network at the time :S


----------



## Paradox me




----------



## WBAGAM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88* 







[/URL][/IMG]

Comcast in Portland OR

45.00/month

My college posts up 120MEG F*** Portland State University

.
.
.
.
.
.

Not too bad from PDX! I am out in Hillsboro getting around that.

OSU actually has the holy grail of speed. their Open Source lab is pretty gnarly on the networking


----------



## Abrajam

I love Cable Internet!


----------



## nubz

I used to have Earthlink that was 15/5 but eh, stupid dsl.


----------



## leptonsoup337

My connection inside of Iceland is pretty good (assuming no one has clipped one of our transatlantic cables which does happen with some frequency!).



However, my connection to any server outside of Iceland quickly falls off which makes gaming a pain. I miss the fiber optic connection I had in Northwest Ohio.


----------



## TheSprunk




----------



## adizz

lol!


----------



## Icekilla

I wish there were faster conecctiones here but... this is as fast as you can get









I'm paying for 2mbps download, 256kbps upload...


----------



## karnak




----------



## wuddersup

Comcast doesn't disappoint that much


----------



## Ezygroove




----------



## Icekilla

Anyone here from england uses Be* ??

Is it true that they give you 24mbit/s download?

Gotta see that


----------



## mickmania

20mb up and down no cap


----------



## someone153

And its plenty fast enough for me.


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mickmania*



20mb up and down no cap


*sigh*

I really want FiOS.


----------



## j0eyjuice




----------



## ckybam3




----------



## Squeeker The Cat




----------



## sintricate




----------



## Giovanni




----------



## Icekilla

how could it be that Romania has better internet services than Mexico!?!?


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Eh.. usually higher but I'd rather not close Frostwire atm.









That's also wireless with 2/5 bars.

Oops, I just realized I was still piggybacking off of my neighbor's internet.








This is the test from *my *router. Still wireless, but 4/5 bars.



And another...



We originally had a $200 Linksys router, and it was giving us like 3 down and 1 up, so my dad kept upping our plan until he got the speed he wanted, turns out we replaced the router to a $40 D-Link DIR655 (I think?) and our speeds hit the roof. If he knew he would lower the plan, but I'll let him find out on his own.


----------



## Flux

Just had the Fibre optic cable upgraded at My house which netted a nice gain for free.
Was previously 8.74Mb/s Up and 0.35Mb/s Down


----------



## Brandon1337




----------



## KingMaddog

That's on a wireless N network


----------



## Demented

Lol, that sucks. But that's the free Holiday Inn Wi-Fi that I am lucky to be able to get while working in the parking garage. I just had to see, and post for the lulz.


----------



## phillipjos

Just playing around at the local motel,at 1500ft with a cantenna i made in 10 min. i get.With permission of course.With a coffee can,n-connector and a usb adaptor i soldered a rg-58 end for 50 ohm coax.2mbps/607 upload


----------



## OC Me

Upload speed could stand to be better. This is on a Docsis 1.1 cable connection, by the way. There are no bandwidth limits to speak of.


----------



## S2kphile

I love Fiber Optics at only $40 month FTW!





What kind of internet gives you fast upload speed than download speed











6700 Miles away


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Oh yeah, I like when the copper is pushed to the max!











And this is with the lowest upload I've seen in a while. Usually around 40mb/s, but I don't complain









And a bit longer distance:


----------



## AaronCooper

Seem's real low but it's not bad for a wireless broadband dongle, more than enough except for when i want big downloads







lol...


----------



## pez

That's super high...considering I'm at a University and on that connection, but it's wired...so...

I thought this was not normal, but here we go:


----------



## Giovanni




----------



## tehmaggot

I kinda cheated







It's my dedicated box


----------



## BradleyW

Soon, South Yorkshire, England will have the fastest internet connection by 2012.


----------



## ShadowFox19

How can I make it go faster?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 


How can I make it go faster?

Fiber


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Fiber










LMAO! I'll go get it a box of Cracklin' Oat Bran. That always works for me!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

school internet, the upload is faster then down lol

my home speed is in sig.


----------



## paquitox




----------



## OSDCrusher




----------



## Karther




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## AMOCO

[URL=][/URL]


----------



## low strife

Weird powerboost speeds for me. 12\\2 sustained speeds, upload powerboost is actually 15% higher (around 1.35MB\\s or 10.8mBit), while download powerboost is capped at 1.93MB\\s or ~15.6mBit).


----------



## t3lancer2006




----------



## hata28




----------



## Gabkicks

it's gone down over the last couple of months for me


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## Protezione




----------



## vwmikeyouhoo




----------



## Maian

Well...

My fastest download speed I've encountered:









My buddy got over 60mb/s to the Dallas, TX server.

My fastest upload speed I've encountered:









I also achieved this to Kansas City, MO:


----------



## dafour

Prepare for ultra speed


This is one of the fastest belgian providers

We need moar...


----------



## legoman786




----------



## aaronmonto

My internet is awful despite the results.


----------



## crashovride02

It's quite sad that I get better performance from a server 350 miles away as compared to 10 miles!!! LOL





PS, I'm capped at 15Mb down and 1Mb up.


----------



## Sgtbash

Look what I have to put up with:



Parents says ITS FAST ENOUGH!


----------



## WDC

Yah yah stop your bragging:









I'm going to upgrade to the 6Mb package soon, so that'll be a lot better


----------



## Greensystemsgo

my css server suffers from horrible upload. I wish i could exchange upload speeds for download speeds. But still not horrible for it being san diego, ~350 mile trip










lol to mexico city from phoenix, down cut in half, up was same.


----------



## Figgyx




----------



## KingMaddog




----------



## SkillzKillz

1 Billionth test GET!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*





interesting download/upload ratio


----------



## Dennisjr13

This is from Quinnipiac University in Hamden, CT. I am 99% sure the wireless card on the laptop is being maxed out and will post results of an ethernet run when I get a hold of a cable.


----------



## Thedark1337

thats only like 1/4 of my connection... =,= stupid vista/fios incompatibility. Im on wireless G and my bro pays for 25/15 but i get this ..... if only i could fix it lol


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


interesting download/upload ratio


Think that was bad? Here's my last test I did, on a wireless N network. I also pay for 20/2


----------



## Thedark1337

lol you think thats bad?


----------



## Dennisjr13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13* 


This is from Quinnipiac University in Hamden, CT. I am 99% sure the wireless card on the laptop is being maxed out and will post results of an ethernet run when I get a hold of a cable.

..And here it is through a wired computer on campus.



(capped by the network card?)


----------



## lcdguy

Here's mine. Not spectacular but it's 200GB of bandwidth a month for under $40/month CDN.


----------



## Uncleiven197




----------



## Rakukojin

I just moved into my new place and here's the internet I'm provided with


----------



## ericld

This is the best I could do with my ole lady streaming video on her laptop.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Got to love university networks.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rakukojin* 
I just moved into my new place and here's the internet I'm provided with


















wait, free internetz?


----------



## mtbiker033

i luv FiOS!


----------



## tipsycoma

http:


----------



## Rakukojin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
wait, free internetz?

Yes, free internet. It's much better than my old place where the internet felt like 56k








I can finally upload whatever I want


----------



## Icekilla

son of a...

Of course, japan. lol

There's an apartment complex here in Guadalajara, Aura Altitude Tower, I think they have free high speed wi-fi internet as well but, I haven't been able to try it.


----------



## davidmoore

This is at work... it's supposed to be a DS3, WTH?


----------



## auditt241

and that's real, my friends. I can prove it with pics. Such as the 20 MEGAbyte per-second download of the 2 Gigabyte bf2 patch in about.... 30 seconds.









try and beat it. I dare you


----------



## filipin0yboi

is this good?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


 thats only like 1/4 of my connection... =,= stupid vista/fios incompatibility. Im on wireless G and my bro pays for 25/15 but i get this ..... if only i could fix it lol


Its probably just your wireless since I have the same connection as you but get 25/20.

How many of you are posting with the added benefit of speed boost or something? I think we should find another test that doesn't allow a 30 (or whatever) second boost to your connection.. It should be a sustainable download rate.


----------



## sansome0207




----------



## dham

My ranges from 2.5 to 17 mb/s depending on how it feels I guess. I pay for 7.


----------



## whe3ls

on wireless


----------



## Greensystemsgo

at buddys having lan party. their playing tf2 and i just bought dod:s instead. starving college student cant afford everything.








so i decided to dl multiple iso's of ubuntu, and ran 20 speedtests simultaneously.

their ping went from ~50 to 550+









worst









best


----------



## pablo420




----------



## octopusman21

on my home network with 6 other computers connected...im on the 2nd router down the line...so not too shabby



thats the Maldives


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *auditt241* 


and that's real, my friends. I can prove it with pics. Such as the 20 MEGAbyte per-second download of the 2 Gigabyte bf2 patch in about.... 30 seconds.









try and beat it. I dare you

Amazing college internet speeds, but I have you beat. These aren't mine, but I've found them on the internet.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I have the lowest ping. Srsly.










This is not a lie, hax, etc. Replicated twice.

*Update 10/05/2010:*








Verizon FiOS









T-Mobile G2


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


I have the lowest ping. Srsly.



This is not a lie, hax, etc. Replicated twice.


FiOS FTW.


----------



## tkl.hui

And here i thought my university had fast internet.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *low strife*


FiOS FTW.


Truf. And had my servers not been in use, it would be higher. Alas, not kicking people off for a speedtest.


----------



## pheoxs

Speedtest never keeps up ...


----------



## auditt241

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
Amazing college internet speeds, but I have you beat. These aren't mine, but I've found them on the internet.


















Oh wow I am humbled. Haha maybe one day my school will get on the ball and get us speeds like this


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Speedtest never keeps up ...



















Mhm, for anything that's really fast you always need to do many many transfers.

Speedtest.net goes to about 80mbps\\60mbps for this server, yet actual transfer speeds are 100mbps\\100mbps, which is about 11.2MB\\s in utorrent (which I have achieved download & upload before). Typical speeds are thus:


----------



## ke312882




----------



## opty165




----------



## Tricky

Not bad..


----------



## LuminatX

I wish mine was a bit faster.
or atleast take off the 95gb cap.


----------



## rpgman1

On a home network wired to my laptop. Speeds were supposed to be 5Mbps/512kbps, but Charter increase my upload speed. Doesn't help with the 100GB/mo. cap. Should I go for AT&T DSL or Clear WiMAX for an ISP?


----------



## rambow70

i have gotten better


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

Upload is usually around 10Mb but I have two PC's on my network doing some major uploading right now.


----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## cyber_monkey91

Look at that amazing upload speed!


----------



## etrigan420




----------



## Slider46

Woot!


----------



## Lige

I think I have the most async account here:


----------



## king_play334

This is the fastest rogers high speed does in ontario canada. only one small company does fios. I may get it if its for a decent price.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

boom


----------



## Lige

Yes, and you are using a universities line? What is so surprising about that? Try a home connection.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Yes, and you are using a universities line? What is so surprising about that? Try a home connection.


i know but i live on campus so it's my home plus my internet at home is like 5/.5


----------



## raisethe3




----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor




----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
I think I have the most async account here:











Denied! 29Mb / 0.33Mb here.


----------



## Cyph3r

Thats my home connection, on wireless aswell.


----------



## low strife

Off peak hours, seems to be the highest upload powerboost it's ever gotten. Download is capped, like always, at 15.9.


----------



## hermitmaster




----------



## bigal1542

lolololololol


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Mwahahahah!!!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Mwahahahah!!!












Hey MCBrown, do me a favor and look for a place for me close by you.









Here is a pitiful submission by me using my roommates total package with our local phone company. I got an install date to go back to cable next Wednesday so don't feel, to very, sorry for me.



I had the high speed extreme with a 15/1 connection. I am sooooo looking forward to having it again.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

early in the mornin before anyone is here at school its easy 70/100. but now at 2pm its like 6/33.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Mwahahahah!!!












Now how do I achieve that. And I am not moving to Canada. What kind of connection are you using. I am down loading 26.55 at best.


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Mwahahahah!!!












Hehe.










I'm too competitive, too much of a topper.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Now how do I achieve that. And I am not moving to Canada. What kind of connection are you using. I am down loading 26.55 at best.

It is dsl wireless. But the thing is is that the main modem in in the basement which is wireless and I have a usb wireless dohicky connecting me to it. There is two walls one floor and the staircase between me and it. I also can't seem to get a drt54g2 v1 to connect to the main one downstairs, hense the move back to cable.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
Hehe.










I'm too competitive, too much of a topper.

Well played sir, well played.









That's my connection at school by the way. The course I am taking is an IT administration course so we have almost an unlimited pipe to the ISP but it is throttled somewhat. Our (relatively small) university runs three synchronous T3 lines so pure unthrottled pipe speeds would be close to 130Mb up/down.

Can't wait til I can a SONET OC768 fiber line straight into my house... ~40Gb/sec FTW!!


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Well played sir, well played.









That's my connection at school by the way. The course I am taking is an IT administration course so we have almost an unlimited pipe to the ISP but it is throttled somewhat. Our (relatively small) university runs three synchronous T3 lines so pure unthrottled pipe speeds would be close to 130Mb up/down.

Can't wait til I can a SONET OC768 fiber line straight into my house... ~40Tb/sec FTW!!

oooo, nice. Also, OC768 is 40gbit, not 40TB\\s (or 320tbit).


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
oooo, nice. Also, OC768 is 40gbit, not 40TB\\s (or 320tbit).









Right you are! Got a bit carried away there imagining the possibilities... I think you'd need a dedicated RAM buffer system to store data before it could be written to the SSDs.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Well played sir, well played.









That's my connection at school by the way. The course I am taking is an IT administration course so we have almost an unlimited pipe to the ISP but it is throttled somewhat. Our (relatively small) university runs three synchronous T3 lines so pure unthrottled pipe speeds would be close to 130Mb up/down.

Can't wait til I can a SONET OC768 fiber line straight into my house... ~40Tb/sec FTW!!

Box it up, I'll take it.


----------



## low strife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 







Right you are! Got a bit carried away there imagining the possibilities... I think you'd need a dedicated RAM buffer system to store data before it could be written to the SSDs.

You'd need multiple racks of RAM to get the 40TB\\s... Most RAM can do 2, 3GB\\s?


----------



## ThatOnePerson

WOW my internet sucks so much compared to everyone else...


----------



## zelix

pretty good Iphone 3GS tethering results:


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
pretty good Iphone 3GS tethering results:



lol is it true that you can get around 4mbit/s download on those things? That's what I've heard about AT&T


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
lol is it true that you can get around 4mbit/s download on those things? That's what I've heard about AT&T

most certainly not. I think the iphone as a restriction aswell.


----------



## Sarno

and 32€/month


----------



## Duke Nukem

Wooo =)


----------



## Pings




----------



## vi3t_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 


what is your monthly service? how much do you have to pay every month? i have just upgraded to COmcast Ultra package which is 30Mbps download rate. it's already 80$ a month.


----------



## ltrevo

I only get 1M max on my line


----------



## vi3t_boy

here is mine.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EMP7Y

Sweet its my school's


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EMP7Y*




Sweet its my school's


Good lord that's fast









Here's my grandparents DSL:


----------



## Garionberg

Woooot.


----------



## Lige

I want to post this in here as well.

OCN's top 15 Internet Connections contest is currently underway, the discussion and entry thread is here. Please all sign up as I want to break the amount of entries we had last year.


----------



## vi3t_boy

[/URL][/IMG]
this is from my school. it's about 30 MBps faster than my home connection.


----------



## Hawk8808

heres mine


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey MCBrown, do me a favor and look for a place for me close by you.









Here is a pitiful submission by me using my roommates total package with our local phone company. I got an install date to go back to cable next Wednesday so don't feel, to very, sorry for me.



I had the high speed extreme with a 15/1 connection. I am sooooo looking forward to having it again.


Now this is much much better. I got my cable back finally...except for my upload speeds which are half of what they should be. I won't complain cause 1Mb/s is waay better than .35Mb.

][/URL]


----------



## sting_rayz

For $63 a month this is what I get. Dang you comcast for killing me for not having any other services with you. I was on the $43 1mb/s down 384kb/s up for a while and you talk about slow, my parents dsl was 3 times faster than me it seemed like. I like my NFL Sunday Ticket and Superfan package too much to go back to cable and I don't need a home phone, I have my cell that the company pays for.


----------



## Imrac

Thought I would share my iphone results using the speedtest.net app.
Wifi connection on the left (Comcast Cable 20mb/5?mb) and 3G on the right (From my living room) And a screen shot to show the consistency below.


























Edit: Just realized, for some reason the direct links are showing a slightly higher rate.. strange


----------



## ArmenianLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*




This is the fastest rogers high speed does in ontario canada. only one small company does fios. I may get it if its for a decent price.



the fastest speed provided by rogers is 50mb/s.


----------



## Nubster

Pretty crappy...no...REALLY crappy.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Mine


----------



## puresix




----------



## Jplaz




----------



## AMOCO

here is mine::


----------



## cameron27

yh FAM IM SICK WAT U MAN SAYIN...

BIG UP TO MY M8 RIAN 4 DA INTRO BRAP BRAP

TAKE A LOOK..

..


----------



## yomi

Not bad net....


----------



## cameron27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yomi*


Not bad net....


Unluck for the download but id rather have a slower dolwnload for a faster upload...


----------



## [Teh Root]

At my school.








Bad uploads


----------



## PCWIZMTL

muhahahahah!!!


----------



## esocid

Not too shabby. Nice speeds everyone else.


----------



## pow3rtr1p




----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains




----------



## dudenell

and then to a closer location..


----------



## CryWin

Has anyone seen how old this thread is?


----------



## ae804

I'm at work right now, but *shrugs*


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cameron27* 
yh FAM IM SICK WAT U MAN SAYIN...

BIG UP TO MY M8 RIAN 4 DA INTRO BRAP BRAP

TAKE A LOOK..

Do I speak for everyone when I ask what you just said? And why did you bump this thread?!


----------



## l4n b0y

Necro-thread is necro.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am having some issues with my upload now ... but this is a minor setback. My provider is working on some things.


----------



## Cyberbot

It blows.


----------



## booby219

mine too i hate having only one income


----------



## pzyko80

mine


----------



## Traeumt

another location :









--its actually 20/5 fios


----------



## gamer_013

From Michigan Tech here, ahem, let me reiterate:

MICHIGAN TECHNOLOGICAL UNIVERSITY.

BAH! Community colleges have faster internet than this!! This is bull crap!!!


----------



## H-man




----------



## zachh




----------



## jdog4288

Nearby


a bit out of the way for me



edit: wow just slow...any way to speed it up? or is my laptop just sucky/isp sucky?


----------



## zachh

you have quite a high ping from the server that's either caused locally from you router or just bad isp


----------



## Unknownm

sigh. I upload more than download to..


----------



## Aden Florian

back in TX I had a 1.5/0.5, this is awesome! I can go faster, but I don't thinks it's quite worth the money yet.


----------



## Decade

Better then the old 1.5mbps DSL I had. Highish ping compared to the family desktop... wondering if it has to do with my wireless network.

Edit: Dad decided to upgrade the broadband:


----------



## HandOfDoom

I have Virgin Media's Size XL 20mbps cable connection, and this is the latest test result on my Socket A system.


----------



## Alex9106




----------



## GSkillz

http://www.speedtest.net/result/624872148.png


----------



## ikcti

At night, so internet is awful. Sometimes it dips to like... speed of 56K modems...


----------



## zer0hz




----------



## HITandRUN




----------



## leptonsoup337

Wow I miss fiber. Fiber makes everything go faster.


----------



## judasdoh

welcome to china.



>.<


----------



## neurolysis

Bit low, but meh. It's cheap enough.


----------



## navit




----------



## ccRoor

I've hit up to 31Mb/s


----------



## gonX

My school.


----------



## Console-hater

Virgin Media. Spot on 10Mb/s connection they offered











Can anyone beat my PingTest?


----------



## Moparman

Here is a few It sucks i pay for 25mb but dont get close. http://www.speedtest.net/result/626547408.png


----------



## BubblesMuhaha

So what do you guys think of my ISP?
512=$20
1.5m=$30
3m=$60
8m=$130
10m=$150
12m=$170
15m=$200


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Damn I'm really happy with this result.


----------



## Ragsters

Timewarner Cable baby!


----------



## HandOfDoom

For ConsoleHater..


----------



## Sickened1

For HandOfDoom


----------



## HandOfDoom

Nice results, Sickened.


----------



## Jyr

I'm rated for 12 mbps, really suprised that I actually get our rated speeds.


----------



## 010105




----------



## ghettogeddy




----------



## alltoasters

what i get on a very good day

the uk is known around europe (and rest of the world) for its awful broadband.

(and i think i live much more than 50 miles from maidenhead







)


----------



## BlackHoleSun

Normal for me, but uploads are slow.


----------



## gonX




----------



## cool0

hi,
My speed test results are,
7.02Mbps-downloading &
2.36Mbps -uploading...
I usually tested my internet speed test here http://www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test..


----------



## Morbid_666

got two of these at home with my housemate.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/594352275.png


----------



## CJRhoades

At school.








Something appears to be off... Usually I get around 70Mb/s down and 15Mb/s up here.


----------



## Zoki318

At work.


----------



## Harrier

And that is exactly why BT are a joke. In an 8Mb area and BT say I'm meant to get a *minimum* of 6Mb down. I get 0.6... 10 times less than what I'm meant to.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harrier* 

And that is exactly why BT are a joke. In an 8Mb area and BT say I'm meant to get a *minimum* of 6Mb down. I get 0.6... 10 times less than what I'm meant to.



Jes that is bad


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*



And that is exactly why BT are a joke. In an 8Mb area and BT say I'm meant to get a *minimum* of 6Mb down. I get 0.6... 10 times less than what I'm meant to.




Amazing ping for such low bandwidth.


----------



## coolrock6644

Not very good


----------



## Mr_Torch

I pay $35 for my 12 Mb/s line and this is what I get


----------



## Malisk

...Free since I work at the ISP


----------



## Pheatton

Mine at work.



Not sure why it states the ISP as Sprint or why it states that server is so far away. Im in Richmond VA....


----------



## Harrier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
Amazing ping for such low bandwidth.

That's fastpath for you







I think it might be because of fast path actually. Suddenly my speed fell and so did ping. Which is what fastpath does. It can also be error prone which is probably why it disconnects every 5 minutes...










Another from the other night...

And one from now:









My sync rate seems to be capped at 60KB/s for some unknown reason...


----------



## GoOffroad

Here you go.

Quote:


----------



## codycodycody23

Sometimes i wish it was a little faster lol!


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 
Here you go.

Your ISP is Toys R Us?



I have NO idea why my ping is so high; I usually get under 70 on this test


----------



## OOBIDUB




----------



## Metal425

Usually a bit faster, how is my ping?


----------



## OpTicaL

][/URL]


----------



## Rebel4055

And


----------



## Manyak

hah! I win!


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
hah! I win!



wow i want those speeds whos daughter are you dating?

well here is mine


----------



## Chaos Assasson

pingtest on a Seattle server


pingtest on the recomended server


speedtest on a Seattle server


speedtest on recommended server


college internet ftw


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ctrl_Alt_Delete* 
wow i want those speeds whos daughter are you dating?

It's an exploit, click the "I win!" link


----------



## karcus01

Lol Chinese ISP = fail.


----------



## Thedark1337

All tested with my wireless N connected to my router that is 5 feet away







Back then i had wireless G and it limited my speed to 1mbps


----------



## Dannythm

My crappy connection. Sometimes I almost, almost, get 3Mb.


----------



## crashovride02




----------



## Hailscott




----------



## headcracker

3G Mobile Broadband (It can be faster on a good day, maybe 5/6MB)

Edit:


----------



## slash129

Is this good?


...Fail


----------



## SomeDooD

Not too bad considering its using Comcast.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

hows this for aussie internet =P all the while my sister is streaming anime xD


----------



## ovyeminem

Should do better.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slash129* 


Is this good?


...Fail

Ping is just like you want it - no jitter, packet loss and under 25 ms.


----------



## Nutty

Usually pulls 30Mb/s on Download and 5Mb/s on upload, but i'm downloading GTA4 atm.

Btw, love your avatar gonX.


----------



## GigaByte

MTS thought it was funny to randomly drop me to a 3Mb profile on Dec 31 in the morning. No notice, or anything, my line condition is fine for speeds BEYOND the 7Mb profile I (was) SHOULD be at







Jan 5 and 7 they come down here yet AGAIN..


----------



## Blackhawk4

Now to do it through a wired connection.....


----------



## rpgman1

Not the best connection here in Georgia, but at least it is okay


----------



## SuP3RSiNGH

hehe


----------



## roanie25

My upload sucks...


----------



## low strife

It's my schools internet, but it's... usable. You just can't download files on it.


----------



## edwardm

@ work


----------



## MrAlex

You guys are so lucky!

During PEAK times. During OFF-PEAK it's 4Mbps


----------



## edwardm




----------



## weesteev

Whats my prize ??

And yes, its residential... The company is actually Virgin Media but the DNS servers havent been changed from their original legacy company names.

This is a trial service and not commercially available yet  Its also quite a bit faster than it was supposed to be! (200Mb)


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weesteev*


Whats my prize ??

And yes, its residential... The company is actually Virgin Media but the DNS servers havent been changed from their original legacy company names.

This is a trial service and not commercially available yet  Its also quite a bit faster than it was supposed to be! (200Mb)




















Wat.

500mBit.

Do want. 55MB\\s down, 4MB\\s up...


----------



## Hennessy




----------



## computeruler

wow its faster then usual!! On other servers though its about 14. But seriously, what is wrong with my upload speed?


----------



## thebest

so much for 4mb


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*













for 12$ a month its imba


----------



## HandOfDoom




----------



## GigaByte




----------



## Rebel4055

Since this is a speedresult thread I have a question does extending a ethernet cable with that adapter make your ping rise?


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Since this is a speedresult thread I have a question does extending a ethernet cable with that adapter make your ping rise?


It could, but its going to have to be a very, very, long cable and of poor quality. Stick with Cat 5E/Cat 6.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaByte*


It could, but its going to have to be a very, very, long cable and of poor quality. Stick with Cat 5E/Cat 6.


Yeah I had it extended and it wasn't too long but it was long. I took both cables out and replaced it with a semi LONGER one but its cat 5E patch. And I noticed a difference in download speed on speedtest.


----------



## KloroFormd

On a wireless connection using a somewhat flaky adapter. Jitter went down quite a bit (8ms difference) after getting a new router though. (switched from a Netgear WRG614v9 to a Netgear WNR2000 using a Netgear WAG311 PCI card).

I'm not with Qwest. My ISP buys bandwidth from several companies. It usually says Verizon Business or GEUS.

I pay for 8mbps/1mbps, $33. Results don't change during peak hours either.


----------



## imadude10

I wish I could trade some download for a bit more upload.


----------



## rocky11111

there we go.


----------



## low strife

Lowest ping I've ever gotten, 8ms is damn good for a home line through a router and through a 6-year old modem. Weird how pingtest says differently though.


----------



## Rebel4055

I can't wait till June!! Going to Cinergy Metro Net and getting 15mb down and 1mb up!


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*












/drool must cost you at least a leg


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocky11111*


/drool must cost you at least a leg 


His third arm more like it. LOL


----------



## scaz




----------



## Killhouse




----------



## 96xj

just upgraded the modem , and service .


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

@killhouse: i dont think anyone can top that =_="

anyways, 8ms ping!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
@killhouse: i dont think anyone can top that =_="

Someone did, a few pages ago. But mine's free







well... if you dont account tuition fees for the university!


----------



## AMOCO




----------



## Arrowslinger

On a linksys compact wireless-g usb adapter:


----------



## The One6152




----------



## sintricate

Finally got rid of my crappy DSL that was giving me 1.5mbps...


----------



## pioneerisloud

I can't even access speedtest.net







. But on speakeasy I got 89kbps down, 851kbps up.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I can't even access speedtest.net







. But on speakeasy I got 89kbps down, 851kbps up.


Is that DSL?


----------



## ShortySmalls

rofl, my mobile broadband sucks


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Is that DSL?


Yeah, its qwest DSL. And no, that's not a typo. I really am just BARELY above dial up speeds with it, lol. Its the modem at fault, and sadly I'm not authorized on the account, so there's nothing I can do about it. My parents are stubborn (I miss having my own place







).


----------



## sintricate

You sure it's the modem? My slow DSL speeds were due to line noise I believe. I had the same problems with the first modem they sent me and the replacement didn't fix anything. Lucky for me I was able to switch to comcast.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
You sure it's the modem? My slow DSL speeds were due to line noise I believe. I had the same problems with the first modem they sent me and the replacement didn't fix anything. Lucky for me I was able to switch to comcast.

Positive. This service USED to work fine. And they've had it for like ~10 years or so??? Never replaced the modem once. Now it just randomly drops connection, and HORRIBLE speeds when it works. They don't notice it (they never use it), so I'm kinda screwed







.


----------



## gjblade




----------



## KBcobra

this is what i got


----------



## Volcom13

This is Home connection. So, don't cheat by using your schools or works or servers, etc.


----------



## KBcobra

Lol im not cheating i live there, its my home


----------



## Rebel4055




----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBcobra* 
Lol im not cheating i live there, its my home











Cool.


----------



## Dominant

Bit slower than usual because I am streaming radio and didn't want to stop it


----------



## Derp

I just got it, i am paying for the 12Mb/s package and getting around 30. I am very happy because i upgraded from a measly 2.5Mb/s DSL.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 


I just got it, i am paying for the 12Mb/s package and getting around 30. I am very happy because i upgraded from a measly 2.5Mb/s DSL.

Probably the speed boost they give


----------



## Dragonii

From my laptop, wireless n, at home.


----------



## Dragonii

Reran test after the fiance got off of her computer.
][/URL]


----------



## Gaterop




----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gaterop*





CHEATER! xD


----------



## flamingoyster

not too shabby. granted, it's 3 am on a saturday, so not many people are using the college network right now. usually i think the download speed is around 1 mbps...


----------



## sintricate




----------



## w00t




----------



## Harrier

And this is the better connection...


----------



## F1ForFrags

Paying for 6MB down.

<3 Comcast.


----------



## Jplaz




----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*





I wish FIOS was available in my area (philadelphia). I guess you have to live outside the city to get it.


----------



## vix

Not my fastest day, but not bad for a weekend day when all the neighborhood guys are home torrenting and downloading porn.

This is off my 22/5 business line with 5 static IP's, no monthly usage caps, and no server hosting restrictions. 


On a good day, I can get to these speeds:


----------



## sintricate

^ nuts


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vix* 
Not my fastest day, but not bad for a weekend day when all the neighborhood guys are home torrenting and downloading porn.

This is off my 22/5 business line with 5 static IP's, no monthly usage caps, and no server hosting restrictions.


On a good day, I can get to these speeds:










I bet you pay a pretty penny for that though!


----------



## tryceo




----------



## vix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
I bet you pay a pretty penny for that though!

I downgraded my internet speed tier last week which dropped my monthly cost to $99.90 /mo for this line. (deductible business expense) Considering how much time I spend online, no usage caps, static IP's and the ability to legally host servers, the price is well worth the cost.


----------



## Firestorm252

We were gonna cancel our movies and other TV channels bundle. A quick talk with their "customer retention department" netted us a speed upgrade and the previous movies/tv channels bundle without added cost









For the internet it's $35/mo


----------



## r31ncarnat3d




----------



## MagicBox

Nom nom finally got my upgrade, for â‚¬6 less monthly costs too, double the speed I had before


----------



## MCBrown.CA

(university connection







)


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*




























geez. That's pretty nice. What does something like that cost?


----------



## _Marvin_

OWNED ?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marvin_* 
OWNED ?


Are you in a university when you took this test?

Here is mine:


on another note, my schools internet is slow, but apon upload a 50 mb file, it took less the a second, my mind was blown.


----------



## Firestorm252

woops realized I posted a result running off wireless

here's the wired result for you wired fanatics lol:


----------



## _Marvin_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
Are you in a university when you took this test?

No, I am at home.

I just happen to have epic interwebs acces.


----------



## the_milk_man

verizon fios at 3:30AM


----------



## phillipg10

VM



This was just now


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Sucks to be me... and this is a good day!

S.E. Asia (The Philippines) has many wonderful things. The internet connection isn't one of them


----------



## xEzekialx

Thats Mine on a bad day xD


----------



## benjy911




----------



## shift

At the office:










At the house:

*I suppose this is not bad for only paying $19.99 a month?*


----------



## downlinx

at work


----------



## Wizdumb

Just moved to a new house and came from dsl, so this is was a big step up for me.


----------



## Console-hater

I pay Â£20 per month for 10MB/s speed. I get this:



Solid speed







I love my virgin media cable connection. Never had problems with them, not once.


----------



## Kimofil

Not bad at all. This is at home







))


----------



## ambientmf

I LOL'd so hard. It's because my fiance is hogging all the bandwidth with her torrents...
*EDIT:* Primus fails hard + a ****ty Linksys PCI adapter that can't sustain a 54Mbps local connection....constantly droops to 24/36Mbps...


----------



## Zig-Zag




----------



## xlr8ter

BOOM


----------



## wire

My dad refuses to upgrade our internet because he doesn't want to pay more







which makes since because the next upgrade package is like $35-$40.


----------



## OSDCrusher




----------



## finoyvoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kimofil* 


Not bad at all. This is at home







))


What the hell??! That's nuts. Either that or mine just blows donkey balls.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

*How ya like these apples








*


----------



## Wishmaker

Last year









Last october and now.










They still need to finish with a few upgrades and they will triple my upload.


----------



## mugan23

what kind of connection is that

here is mine


----------



## FiX

Here is mine:

For some reason, my upload was double that and dropped at the last second. I blame my brother because he's playing tf2 online. Oh and NZ telecommunication is the worst.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


what kind of connection is that

here is mine 











Fiber Optic connection, with direct peering in many countries in europe. One of the perks of this direct peering is ... Rapidshare :










This was shocking back in the day, now it is normal







. I get banned on servers in DOD because I don't have lag. They say I am a bot







.


----------



## Banjo-Fuzz

it is sad day


----------



## zaeric19

@Wishmaker:

How much does internet service like that cost you per month?


----------



## bulmung

I usually get about 36Mb/s down and 32Mb/s up little slower today. I thought my internet was fast but some people in here have amazing connection speeds im jealous.


----------



## ROM3000




----------



## Rebel4055




----------



## just_nuke_em




----------



## IBuyJunk




----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaeric19* 









@Wishmaker:

How much does internet service like that cost you per month?


Don't ask plus, I pulled some strings to share the fiber optic line with the main Audi seller in Luxembourg


----------



## ssgwright




----------



## mike44njdevils

PCIe wireless. Can't complain since I don't WoW or anything like that:



**addition** Hrmm, I picked a bad time to post, LOL ^^^ X.x


----------



## Banjo-Fuzz

Okay, disregard my last post. That was obviously a fluke or something


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Banjo-Fuzz* 
Okay, disregard my last post. That was obviously a fluke or something



Well the download speed isn't terrible but wow, what's with the upload? That's slower than dial up and the ping is awful. I feel bad for you.

Here's mine, Powerboost does weird things.


----------



## BreakDown

form me this speed is awsome, since i had 56k not long ago.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
err... That's hella fast
















LOL

I used to have 25 Megabits down and 5 up, now I have 2 Megabits down and like .5 up, FAIL


----------



## eternal7trance




----------



## BreakDown

wow!

how much do you pay for that?


----------



## bobbyt2012

Not too bad


----------



## TheOcelot

Does what I need it to for $10 a month.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*




Does what I need it to for $10 a month.


wow.

i pay 50 euros per month for mi internet connection. and its a 6mb one.


----------



## eternal7trance




----------



## Sirrush

I like my interwebz


----------



## RonB94GT

This is kind of crazy??? Tests from same webpage big differance in ping and ran tests several times with same results..


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


This is kind of crazy??? Tests from same webpage big differance in ping and ran tests several times with same results..



One of the servers were probably pretty loaded when you tested them.


----------



## masustic

here is mine


----------



## bigal1542

I like my internet here


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 









I like my internet here









Wow how much is that per month?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Wow how much is that per month?

$46,000 per year







It's the college internet that we get.


----------



## mllrkllr88

It does OK for a home connection, at least it's enough to play MW2 online.

$44.99 / Month Comcast Cable


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*











I like my internet here










Not very impressive for a university. Portland State University, where I attend, gets in the 2000's. But then again, if there is no picture, then it doesn't count. I will do one tomorrow at school.


----------



## Gortzilla

You guys jealous? Fastest internet we get out here. At least I have a nice view of the mountains.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Lulz DSL


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*










Lulz DSL


I got 20/1 on DSL. The fastest you can get around here is 20/2







As soon as they upgrade, I can get +45/+8 over VDSL too - basically the maximum my modem will train to (I've seen people from the rural areas getting 90/25 with VDSL from the same ISP).


----------



## pcnuttie

My internet had problems this morning, i was connecting to a friggin server called BLACKHOLE and i think someone was trying to hack my provider's modem but i managed t configure MY broadband ip and having a cable guy coming in tomorrow to check the signal and replace the cable and gonna update again. For now this is what i have with my current provider speed.





That's because i disabled java scripts using firefox or it's probably my over protective anti-virus lol. I should be having A but it's good anyways.


----------



## Codplaya2705

good for australia xD i dont care about my speed as long as its 100kb/s on downloads i can live..im gonna buy a unlimited internet once i get a job..


----------



## ACM

How epic!



Lol.


----------



## asuindasun

Woot! not to shabby...


----------



## Gremlin

I am running on Cox's 15/12 package.. Thinking about upgrading for $15/month to 30/25


----------



## Dar_T

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*











I like my internet here










Yay for Canadian Universities.


----------



## Fleides

I wonder if this ok



Now how am i getting 2 different results just by picking two different servers?

and here is a ping result


----------



## SillyCang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


How epic!



Lol.


You have officially win the E-Peen contest


----------



## Anish

not bad from my netbook


----------



## dafour




----------



## bulmung

Verizon Fios FTW!


----------



## pcnuttie

Cable was fixed today and replaced, they had low signal and was damaged due to weather now this is my accurate speed.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

mine sucks >.>


----------



## MrBalll

Meh, works for me.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


How epic!



Lol.


Little update.

lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Little update.

lol




You have the most fluctuating connection I've ever seen.

School internet in the peak hours:


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You have the most fluctuating connection I've ever seen.

School internet in the peak hours:



LOL

*hint*I took the low speed one when was downloading something*hint*


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I don't know why my connection is so darn slow right now, lol. Taken at work.


----------



## DeaDLocK

My connection pretty much 24/7, never drops below 40mbps even during peak hours.


----------



## IrDewey

It's awful. And I'm the only one in my neighborhood on my ISP, and it's almost 2:00 here, so that's about as fast as it gets...


----------



## PinkPenguin

Works links lol


----------



## RallyMaster

Pretty comcastic if you ask me.


----------



## fear5300

IT SUCKS!


----------



## RallyMaster

fear5300: It's certainly faster than my AT&T internets at home. Yay for fellow Hooser.


----------



## SVECobraR

And this is a 8 year old office building in Irvine, CA. I'm using an old Dell Dimensions 8300 and it runs like crap also, i don't know how much that helps.


----------



## Wiremaster

Wireless at school:


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Wireless at school:



Good upload speeds, at least.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Zig-Zag

Update


----------



## goobergump

Yay for dsl lite


----------



## NicksTricks007




----------



## JorgyBaby

Much better than it used to be. I used to get like...

0.4 down
0.25 up


----------



## grillinman

Great DL, terrible UL...


----------



## dimwit13

heres a few runs-comcast-local







heres one from Boston-im in Washington state



a little difference

-dimwit-

sorry orn but i have to show them-lol

this is friend of mine on the AMD forum, he lives in Bangladesh-great speeds-LMAO


----------



## PinkPenguin




----------



## fssbzz

workplace. networking company

my home
not even close


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*











workplace. networking company


Want lol!


----------



## noobclocker1277




----------



## captthunderpnts

Level3 Communications....meh.


----------



## Skoro

just upgraded from 2.4download / 0.5 upload a few hours ago.
new result


----------



## melterx12

home connection, verizon fios NYC

beasted


----------



## computeruler

320Mb/s for a home connection!? Thats crazy! I though fios only offered a 50??
Anyways I think my modem is borked. The speed keeps going really low every once in awhile and then speeds up after unplugging it for awhile. The upload never changes. It should be closer to 15.


----------



## [Teh Root]




----------



## Aestylis




----------



## computeruler

yay! I left it unplugged for a little and its working


----------



## melterx12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


320Mb/s for a home connection!? Thats crazy! I though fios only offered a 50??
Anyways I think my modem is borked. The speed keeps going really low every once in awhile and then speeds up after unplugging it for awhile. The upload never changes. It should be closer to 15.



I thought so too! I have the 25 mbps plan but I ran the test multiple times and the result was relatively the same.


----------



## reaper~

I'm just happy that it works. lol


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melterx12*


I thought so too! I have the 25 mbps plan but I ran the test multiple times and the result was relatively the same.


They only have a 6 and a 12 where I live. Thats the best I got around here. Meh


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Until last week, the fastest available package was 1Mb both ways. I called to see about getting my old antenna replaced and they bumped me up to 3Mb/512k for the same price. I'm happy. It's still too expensive ($60/month) for such a slow connection, but it's the best I can get out here in the sticks.


----------



## Russianguy

][/URL] badddd


----------



## Russianguy

were i live they are going to make fiber optic internet soon witch is 1gb/s that is really fast but hella expensive


----------



## xGTx

What a f***ing disgrace. DL: 0.63 UP :0.11
This is why isps in this F----- country suck... low speeds - high cost


----------



## Abiosis

_my upload sucks..._


----------



## MacG32

Here's mine


----------



## Harrier




----------



## ALiShaikh




----------



## bryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melterx12* 
I thought so too! I have the 25 mbps plan but I ran the test multiple times and the result was relatively the same.

I called Time Warner up to find out why I'm paying $110 for basic cable + roadrunner while others pay $120 for EVERYTHING they got and get 25+mbps. Do they just hate me or what? And they said their fastest speed is 7mbps ANYWHERE, *** is up with that. Time Warner is a no good POS company from my experience. God, I hope Google picks us for their experiment, but I think it's going to be Topeka instead







. And I wish at least FiOS would come out here







.


----------



## OSDCrusher




----------



## SS_Patrick

Dedicated Server in Germany, before you ask $200/month.

It's great for anonymous torrents


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick* 









Datacenter in Germany, before you ask $200/month.

It's great for anonymous torrents









Dude that's awesome.

Here's mine, And I pay $150 for it locally on top of my discounted cable bill with Shaw Cable Calgary.












I just need some cat6 cables and it'll actually be much better. (Right now on cat5e.... Limiting it...







)


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick* 









Dedicated Server in Germany, before you ask $200/month.

It's great for anonymous torrents









show off fail


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Not too bad. I have gotten 25/6 before. of course Comcast throttles torrent and download traffic, but I still get a constant 1.8Mb/s.


----------



## Le_Loup

Great thing about shaw... They do throttle most people, but that's because they are downloading slower then 500 kilobtyes a second... That's where they can "ahem" record speeds and useage... And for uploading, it has to be under 100 at least, maybe under 200. But anything higher, they barely can monitor...

Last month, did some major bandwidth tests. I had a 15mb down, 1mb up "connection", (mbps). Bandwidth cap, 100gb. I dl'ded 500gigabytes. I checked my bandwidth and I had dl'ded 20gb... uploaded 5gb... total used 25gb... of 100...










Ty shaw for not upgrading your monitoring software yet!

- Le_Loup

*watches as gamers move to canada*


----------



## matchboss




----------



## sintricate

Not sure why my ping is so high tonight, it's usually between 11-14ms.


----------



## thejakeyl88

My speeds look great on the test, I had docsis 2.0 and would download at 2 mb/s and upload at 220 kb/s. I upgraded recently to docsis 3.0 and paid for a higher tier internet service. Went from 16/5 mbps service to 22/7, but I STILL download and upload at 2 mbs/ and 220 kb/s. This is torrents and anything from the net. I've been working on this all weekend. Yeah sure, my speedtest results went up big time after I upgraded service, but in the real world use, its exactly the same. I'm probably going to call up and have them downgrade the service back to 16/5 since I won't lose anything but nice test results.


----------



## Lord Xeb

The other day I was doing 26MB/s and 8.Blah upload!


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

time warner sucks a$$ i was at 32 before now i cant go past 25 most of the time and my newshosting downloads dont even go over 1.7


----------



## gorb

I'm at work:


I work in fort worth, but the suggested server was in kansas...got crappy results on that so chose the dallas one and got much better results.

At home I have a 10mbit/768kbit connection, but I'm upgrading to 25mbit/2mbit next tuesday


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*




Not sure why my ping is so high tonight, it's usually between 11-14ms.


Same as I get. What part of Philly? Port Richmond here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thejakeyl88*




My speeds look great on the test, I had docsis 2.0 and would download at 2 mb/s and upload at 220 kb/s. I upgraded recently to docsis 3.0 and paid for a higher tier internet service. Went from 16/5 mbps service to 22/7, but I STILL download and upload at 2 mbs/ and 220 kb/s. This is torrents and anything from the net. I've been working on this all weekend. Yeah sure, my speedtest results went up big time after I upgraded service, but in the real world use, its exactly the same. I'm probably going to call up and have them downgrade the service back to 16/5 since I won't lose anything but nice test results.










How much more for docsis 3.0?


----------



## wot

50Е/month


----------



## gorb




----------



## shift

*Hey all, I just got Uverse installed and replaced over DSL which I recently had. I went to speedtest.net and these are my results being WIRELESS from my Asus laptop G60vx. Please let me know what you think?? Oh my wireless router is up stairs on the other side of where my laptop is and it is downstairs









*


----------



## shift

* LOL!! Then I retested and I got this result:



These tests are so bogus! lol*


----------



## Squeeker The Cat




----------



## b0klau




----------



## hheemmpp




----------



## nvidiagamer




----------



## gorb

Just got my new docsis 3.0 modem


----------



## Rebel4055

A little update!


----------



## C!rkus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 


A little update!









Nice upload speed!

Mine:


----------



## gorb

just noticed your sig - c4a is having a mini sk tournament if you're interested


----------



## C!rkus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


just noticed your sig - c4a is having a mini sk tournament if you're interested










Ya i saw that in the forums but i dont think im gonna make it :/


----------



## gorb

word

i hate sk myself so im not participating >_>


----------



## Donald0551

Hey i think I win lol
hehe


Guess I should state this is from a T3 connection lol


----------



## jetpuck73




----------



## DannyM

Here is mt Road Runner


----------



## Nuginu

XD I still feel slow to compare to those 30mb connections.... But I live far off in the woods, it costs a fortune


----------



## Nuginu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melterx12*




home connection, verizon fios NYC

beasted










Just **** myself, picking it up now. Thanks....


----------



## staryoshi

I'm moving to Colorado, anyone know an ISP that can match or exceed these Comcast speeds? My upload sucks but my ping is sexy


----------



## IamWedge

Here ya go.


----------



## lkegley9

I'd say thats not horrible... its advertised at 15Mb/s DL and 1Mb/s UL, and the download came just within .01Mb/s.. so I'd say thats respectable.

And dang IAmWedge, that download is nice.


----------



## ownyou17

hey how do u make ur internet go faster? mine is only .61 mb/s download


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ownyou17*


hey how do u make ur internet go faster? mine is only .61 mb/s download


Upgrade your plan


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Not bad


----------



## Andy.Yung

I'm waiting for the 50/10 line to be installed in the next few weeks


----------



## OrphanShadow

Personal Virgin Fibre Optic


----------



## tenzo19




----------



## martyr187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenzo19*













Nice Mines too horrid to show...my avatar is my moms speed...and all she does is checks facebook


----------



## Tennobanzai




----------



## alltoasters




----------



## jprovido

it's a pretty decent speed here in the philippines. o


----------



## Wildcard36qs




----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick* 









Dedicated Server in Germany, before you ask $200/month.

It's great for anonymous torrents









one of the betters ive seen nice upload.. china thik it is has crazy speeds tho and best prices

Best


Current


----------



## woodpigeon4

Good old english broadband, absolute best connection I can get, paying Â£18 p/m for this







I'm on wireless at the moment, but wired is barely any better speed wise.


----------



## Nightz2k




----------



## R3d T34rz

25 bucks a month in Japan. Here are my speeds. I run 100 meg dedicated Fiber Optic Line. Will soon be upgrading to 200 meg here in a month or two when service comes to my area.


----------



## staryoshi

I paid for 16 down / 3 up, here's what I get







The modem makes the difference. (Motorola SB6120)


----------



## Sunrex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I paid for 16 down / 3 up, here's what I get







The modem makes the difference. (Motorola SB6120)










I don't understand why you're so happy about that speed boost. All it means is you're going to hit that 150GB monthly transfer cap faster every month. It is 150GB right, or is it 200/250GB?.



I rock.


----------



## Tatakai All

My upload blows!!


----------



## 88hurst

16Mb service through charter


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunrex* 
I don't understand why you're so happy about that speed boost. All it means is you're going to hit that 150GB monthly transfer cap faster every month. It is 150GB right, or is it 200/250GB?.



I rock.

I believe it's 250GB for private Comcast customers. Anyway, why is he going to hit the cap faster? It's not like the data you download suddenly gets larger when you get a faster connection.


----------



## Artev




----------



## oliverw92

I have no idea why my upload is so rubbish, when i'm on 20MB fibre


----------



## Sasuke2525

Well here is my speed test result


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasuke2525* 
Well here is my speed test result










*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHoly hell.* That's fast. :|

Mine at work:









Home is 3MB, not much better.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasuke2525* 
Well here is my speed test result


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantasysage* 









Haha, I was looking for that exact picture in reaction but couldn't find it.


----------



## Redwoodz

http:


----------



## Sasuke2525

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
*HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHoly hell.* That's fast. :|

Mine at work:









Home is 3MB, not much better.









I have a feeling that was a server in the same data center as mine. Testing on another server.








<-- On a different server








<-- Same server again

My home connection


----------



## reb.




----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasuke2525* 
I have a feeling that was a server in the same data center as mine. Testing on another server.








<-- On a different server








<-- Same server again

My home connection









313mbps upload...

*passes out*


----------



## Computation Machine

Heres mine.


----------



## Sparky79

Cant complain:


----------



## SimpleTech

Now:










Couple of days ago:










This is what it was about a month ago:


----------



## Spct

pretty poor, but game-able


----------



## chatch15117

eh... at college I get 98mbps down and 37mbps up.


----------



## djsi38t

Mine fluctuates a lot.Yesterday,it was about 5 and .49.

I have seen it hit 19 I think at the most.I pay extra for faster internet.I never went over 5 until I upgraded.I had to when I got a fast pc I wasn't going to deal with slow internet anymore.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Work connection. Poor stuff.

Home connection is around 3-4MB/S~.


----------



## dvnczyk

The last one is a fake! I measured and the 2 is a milimeter lower than 83.91 !!

Btw : Down - 4 Mb/s
Up - 1 Mb/s


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvnczyk*


The last one is a fake! I measured and the 2 is a milimeter lower than 83.91 !!

Btw : Down - 4 Mb/s
Up - 1 Mb/s


Plus having a 300MB/s download with_ barley _a 1MB/s upload doesn't sound right.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


Heres what im running on SB5100 modem WBR-2310 router











hax the hardware on an sb5100 can't support that speed. Maximum data rate is 38Mbps.


----------



## a2hopper

My uploads are **** apparently.


----------



## chatch15117

sorry I double posted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *420Assassin* 
Heres what im running on SB5100 modem WBR-2310 router










The only place I have seen speeds that fast are:

Florida Hospital OC12 when I was running the test directly from one of the servers.

GA Tech - friend from high school sent me the speedtest

MIT - same


----------



## diablo2king

Heres mine.


----------



## Zero4549




----------



## Coolio831




----------



## anthony92

This is good for $50 rite lol


----------



## NKrader

lol @ work..


----------



## tiramoko




----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 



















LOL awesome. +Rep


----------



## anthony92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 


















Its OVER 9000


----------



## WingedCow




----------



## col musstard




----------



## col musstard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow*


----------



## H969

This for like $53 per month.


----------



## Peace11uehman

my parents house in south florida...My house connection is way faster.


----------



## col musstard

i think i win the worst isp award. 2.3 stars








though cant complain too much, only paying for 3mb down and .5 up


----------



## sorage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*






















How could u get that kind of speeds on top of that you are sooo far









I think its a glitch


----------



## dracotonisamond

well. its 5pm.

20/1 on a good day







time warner blows.


----------



## col musstard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorage*


How could u get that kind of speeds on top of that you are sooo far









I think its a glitch










i hope this is sarcasm, look at the top of the pic


----------



## Confessed

Over $70 per month for this.

Only internet provider where I live. 10 miles north or south I could be paying half the price.

F my life.


----------



## dracotonisamond

yay. 5am is the best time to surf and download stuff.

30mbps is ftw.


----------



## WardenM92

~$45 a month I think


----------



## buddyboy




----------



## NKrader

home


----------



## sorage




----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER




----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 









Over $70 per month for this.

Only internet provider where I live. 10 miles north or south I could be paying half the price.

F my life.

thats nothing, i pay $65 for this, and half a mile away i can be getting 30Mbps for the same price


----------



## adj408

Home service for free.


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx




----------



## PowerTrip

Suffice to say that I'm very satisfied with Verizon FiOS service.










I went with the Premier Triple Play package for $139.99 a month.
(Includes HBO's, Showtimes, The Movie Channels, and EPIX)


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Suffice to say that I'm very satisfied with Verizon FiOS service.










I went with the Premier Triple Play package for $139.99 a month.
(Includes HBO's, Showtimes, The Movie Channels, and EPIX)


Bastard, I wish they had FIOS in my area. Only Uverse.


----------



## Cyrious

Get it bundled with phone and cable for 100 bucks a month. I LOVE IT


----------



## overclockingXTC

Comcast is all I need


----------



## F1ForFrags

I hate Comcast. I'm paying for 4Mb/1Mb and they give me this crap...


----------



## Xraven771

This is mine in the UK not great :


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


I hate Comcast. I'm paying for 4Mb/1Mb and they give me this crap...











lol Speedboost.

Grandparents house:



Who says wireless is trash?


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*





















That can't be real! Wt*!?


----------



## sets

Not too bad


----------



## andok

Is it bad that upload is higher than download? The interwebz suck


----------



## zelix

Iphone 3GS tethering in the middle of nowhere in british columbia with 2 bars of 3G signal


----------



## Daemos360

I *hate* my current connection/ISP. We're paying something like $90 per month for an (unused) unlimited long-distance phone line combined with a some years-old 1Mb/s package, which is just insane in my opinion.

I've been waiting years for FiOS to show up in my area, but as far as I can tell, there's no such luck, so I may end up going with Charter in the near future.


----------



## AMOCO

*from:Bandwidthplace.com

Last Result:*
Download Speed: *12345* kbps (1543.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *2534* kbps (316.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Saturday, July 24, 2010 4:01:52 AM


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Home:


----------



## genji




----------



## Intelship

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daemos360*






I *hate* my current connection/ISP. We're paying something like $90 per month for an (unused) unlimited long-distance phone line combined with a some years-old 1Mb/s package, which is just insane in my opinion.

I've been waiting years for FiOS to show up in my area, but as far as I can tell, there's no such luck, so I may end up going with Charter in the near future.


I say drop att, get comcast + Ooma.


----------



## genji

Why is my ping so high? I have a 20Mbps connection and I have like 68-75 ping? what gives?!



I did another test and that one is a lot closer to me.


----------



## Le_Loup

Bow to me,









I have shaw Nitro Service, 100/5, for $150 approx (give or take a few dimes and grimes).


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*



Bow to me,









I have shaw Nitro Service, 100/5, for $150 approx (give or take a few dimes and grimes).










get me 40/40 and ill be happy.

yes i seed alot, the overwhelming majority being anime, and when i go play some UT, i have to kill the uploads so i can enjoy 60ms ping to the server.


----------



## mastical




----------



## Daemos360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intelship*


I say drop att, get comcast + Ooma.










Yeah, Comcast was the second thing I looked into. Apparently, (according to their site,) they don't provide service in my area (in spite of the fact that I used them about 8 years ago only several miles down the road.)

As far as I can tell, my area's pretty much a High Speed deadzone, and the only company that offers any service is Charter. Even AT&T doesn't provide their U-Verse in the area despite over 6 years of subscription to their services.


----------



## Darkcyde




----------



## Mr Pink57

8mb service


----------



## xlastshotx

I think my internet is pretty fast for a home service.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## Brad

Not bad, we only pay for 8mbps. I can't play TF2 without getting kicked for high ping though, any ideas why?

 Heres my pingtest


----------



## baph

Hi from South Korea. $15 a month.


----------



## Trigunflame




----------



## OrphanShadow




----------



## Frankie007




----------



## $ilent

Virgin media 50mb (50mb download, 1.5mb upload







)


----------



## ntuason

25MB


----------



## gonX

Grandparents connection. I don't think I've ever in my life before seen it give me a higher result than what is being paid for, but that's just me. 10/1


I can't wait until my ISP at home expands to VDSL2 in my area. I live not very far from the exchange (about 50 meters or so), so I should be able to get something like 80/40 for just $90 a month.


----------



## Mongo

Charter Home


----------



## j0n3z3y

I can't stand my ISP, Comcast. I just moved into my new home (< 5 miles from my old one) and my speeds dropped by a little more than half. This is "supposed" to be Xfinity 50 Mbs.



They've arbitrarily canceled, (without notification) 3 line tech appointments. Worse, I can't get a straight answer out of them about whether the area of town is even supporting Docsys 3.0, or if it's still 2.0









One say's yes...another no. All indications are to the contrary. Any takers for a class action suit against Comcast? I just need 100 persons to start it.


----------



## Maskedman

Time Warner Cable RoadRunner Turbo+ on Docsis 3.0 Modem


----------



## AMD SLI guru

:-D


----------



## Segovax




----------



## Mosoner

This is what I pay $45 a month for?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

I've never seen someone's upload higher than their download.


----------



## Dsrt

my new connection, 35â‚¬ per month


----------



## robertoburri

My personal internet is not even worth putting up here but I will post the fastest connection available to me and that is my school.



Oh ya, I guess this is ok speeds for a small small town in Kentucky (of all places).


----------



## canoners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosoner* 
This is what I pay $45 a month for?


----------



## metroidroxs2

Looking nice


----------



## hollowtek

Why is Internet in the US so crappy and expensive compared to other countries?! 40 bucks a month for a lousy theoretical 20mbs, 14.45 tested through speedtest. I'm using roadrunner


----------



## baph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
Why is Internet in the US so crappy and expensive compared to other countries?! 40 bucks a month for a lousy theoretical 20mbs, 14.45 tested through speedtest. I'm using roadrunner

To make up for the fact that Americans get the cheapest hardware by a mile.


----------



## Sunrex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
Why is Internet in the US so crappy and expensive compared to other countries?! 40 bucks a month for a lousy theoretical 20mbs, 14.45 tested through speedtest. I'm using roadrunner



I wouldn't call that crappy, especially considering its under $60 a month. And I've never seen it go under 25Mbps/25Mbps unless I'm using the bandwidth.


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 


What? I know for a fact that VM doesn't provide 100Mbps connections. How did you get this?


----------



## Highrisk




----------



## yourtoilet

21$/m (Sweden 160kr)


----------



## dracotonisamond

oh my god help... 
this is at 6am on cable.

we pay for 30/2


----------



## yourtoilet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*










oh my god help... 
this is at 6am on cable.

we pay for 30/2










this is almost as bad as 56k modems from the 90s.

And whats up with the bad ping considering it's only <50mil?


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*










oh my god help... 
this is at 6am on cable.

we pay for 30/2










Are you getting those speeds regularly? Because if you are paying for 30/2 then you should definitely not be getting as low speeds as that. You may have a connection fault somewhere, I'd contact your ISP's technical support team.

Another thing you could do is log into your cable modem and check everything is functioning normally. Simply navigate to the address bar of your web browser and type the IP address of the cable modem. (usually 192.168.100.1) and enter the username and password (usually both root) Keep in mind that the IP and login details may differ from ISP, but that's what mine are with Virgin Media cable in the UK. A simple Google search could give you the login details you need for Road Runner.

Once you are logged into the cable modem you want to check the Downstream and Upstream signals are within spec.

*Downstream desired levels:*

Downstream SNR should be 30dB or higher (the higher the better)

Downstream Received Power for DOCSIS spec should be in a range between -15dBmV to +15dBmV

*Upstream desired levels:*

Upstream Transmit Power should be within the range of +8 to +58dBmV (below +55dBmV being target level for the majority of ISP's)

Another thing to check would be for devices such as mobile phones, cordless house phones, radios ect being within close range of your cable modem as this can cause EMI, therefore interfering with your cable modem. Other things such as bad or damaged wiring from the mains power to the coaxial cable connection can also cause issues.

Give that a go and report back if you can.


----------



## Mashed46

ZON ISP 35€/month



I have utorrent downloading at this time lol .. and other download stuff
Maybe change for fiber ...


----------



## 420Assassin

mine


----------



## t00sl0w

dsl win, lol


----------



## DJZeratul

Powerboost, lulz

I don't usually get this high speed. Generally more like 1.71 MB/sec at the max (thats 13.7 Mbit/sec)


----------



## RotaryKnight




----------



## Deagle50ae

I love my school's connection during Unix class.

A couple testes I ran. Obviously I am hitting network bottlenecks at various spots.


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


I love my school's connection during Unix class.

A couple testes I ran. Obviously I am hitting network bottlenecks at various spots.






Maybe I should consider the U after all.


----------



## tonkpils37

I dont like Charter. Paying for 16gb


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z Naught*


Maybe I should consider the U after all.


I'm not at the U









Metro State University

We just got all new systems this semester!

i7 860
8GB ram
HD5770's
1Tb hdd
23" Acer H233H monitors

and REAL motherboards... yes, you can overclock them


----------



## wontonforevuh




----------



## Blueduck3285

Do I get to join this thread?



I think there is something wrong...


----------



## Twistar




----------



## Korruptive

if anyone is actually reading this can you help me?
i live in southwest england, in an area not close to town.
heres the problem.









It's late evening and this is the speed I get all day usually.
2am-8am I get 5-7mb/s speed
12pm - 6pm 1-2mb/s
7-10pm 0.5mb/s

im paying for 8 meg, i called up my provider (pipex, who are owned by tiscali apparently) the other day and they said my line is receiving 8mb
this slow speed has been going on for since i can remember, i cant game in the evening when i get home from work because of this.

my uncle lives in the same area as me and is getting full speed all day (with BT, but i keep hearing BT is crap); and i am not.
i think it's an ISP problem.

i called up my provider today and told them if they dont fix it im switching providers, so he took all the details and is getting an engineer to call me tomorrow.

*what is likely the problem?*
my line is capable of full speeds because i get it in the very early hours.


----------



## Acroma

It works. but it will be a long time before I can get Xfinity...


----------



## to_the_zenith

I think I can be forgiven for slower speed, after all I am in Australia with the trusty 24,000kbps ADSL2+; we're still waiting for the entire network to be upgraded with fibre.
Gotta love T1 connections at work though:-









The place I'm living at the moment is a bit dismal in comparison, at work atm so can't get screen cap for proof. It's about 3km from the exchange and the block was probably built in the '60s
download is running ~5.75Mbps and uploads are ~1.5Mbps

The last place I was living at was brand spankers new and on a main road that had just had it's strech of cable replaced, (dunno if that was part of the fibre upgrade plan, but the telecom guys were laying 1/2" thick blue cables for months before I moved in). Anyway my pad was just 150m from the exchange and the speed was best I ever got in a place of residence anyway.
downloads were ~35Mbps and uploads ~15Mbps


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith* 
I think I can be forgiven for slower speed, after all I am in Australia with the trusty 24,000kbps ADSL2+; we're still waiting for the entire network to be upgraded with fibre.
Gotta love T1 connections at work though:-









The place I'm living at the moment is a bit dismal in comparison, at work atm so can't get screen cap for proof. It's about 3km from the exchange and the block was probably built in the '60s
download is running ~5.75Mbps and uploads are ~1.5Mbps

The last place I was living at was brand spankers new and on a main road that had just had it's strech of cable replaced, (dunno if that was part of the fibre upgrade plan, but the telecom guys were laying 1/2" thick blue cables for months before I moved in). Anyway my pad was just 150m from the exchange and the speed was best I ever got in a place of residence anyway.
downloads were ~35Mbps and uploads ~15Mbps

T1 is 1.5 mbit. T2 is ~9mbit. T3 is ~44mbit. So your workplace probably has T3


----------



## mystiksinner

not bad but upload sucks


----------



## Domino

:/


----------



## TARRCO

At schoool :/


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


T1 is 1.5 mbit. T2 is ~9mbit. T3 is ~44mbit. So your workplace probably has T3










So then what do I have?

http://www.overclock.net/networking-...l#post10539092


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


So then what do I have?

http://www.overclock.net/networking-...l#post10539092


Comcast Cable...
It's a glitch since (IIRC) Comcast doesn't offer those speeds at the moment, even through Speedboost.


----------



## BlueLights

][/URL]

Heres mine <.< >.>


----------



## lilsquirtle




----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Comcast Cable...
It's a glitch since (IIRC) Comcast doesn't offer those speeds at the moment, even through Speedboost.


So even when it shows 182+Mb to San Fran, its still a glitch? So when I BitT a 4gig movie in minutes, its still a glitch?

I know they dont offer those speeds, but something is up, for over a year now I have been dling movies, music, and games and speeds I never thought possible. No one in any circle I have hit up can help me explain it other than, I may be very near a fiber back bone.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


So even when it shows 182+Mb to San Fran, its still a glitch? So when I BitT a 4gig movie in minutes, its still a glitch?

I know they dont offer those speeds, but something is up, for over a year now I have been dling movies, music, and games and speeds I never thought possible. No one in any circle I have hit up can help me explain it other than, I may be very near a fiber back bone.


Oh then it's a glitch on Comcasts end. Don't tell anybody









*EDIT*

Max theoretical speed on DOCSIS 3.0 (Cable) in the US is ~300/100 - it's more than likely with less than 8 channels, so you should be seeing at most ~150/100. I don't know why you get THAT much.


----------



## djsi38t

This is nearly the best I have.


----------



## Trigunflame

Slower today.


----------



## Boatski

$20/mo for 12MBps down from Comcast


----------



## SimpleTech

Hmmm... my speeds went up a bit.


----------



## Mibgranny

All of you are lucky sons of *****es. Where's the love for the rural geeks like me? I'm stuck with Hughesnet.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Pr0nz watching must be a task ^^


----------



## Solmors

Not too shabby. Its too bad Comcast has craptastic customer service.


----------



## Lostintyme

Im a little busy right now, but mine averages at 22 MBPS.


----------



## Mibgranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan*


Pr0nz watching must be a task ^^


With a 400MB-a-day cap, it sure as Hell is.


----------



## jellis142

Jeeze my interwebz SUCKS.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I pay for 30/5, $29.95 a month.


----------



## Enfluenza

closest server to CT.
comcast FTW
][/URL]


----------



## col musstard

I would post my schools speedtest but right now it is pretty loaded.
Currently at 10 down 15 up, was getting 36 down 18 up before


----------



## Nuxes

My school connection.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

my speed sucks even though I pay a lot for it.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

TWC 50/5


----------



## steven937595

I usually get 9ms. Cable- rated for 25Mb/s good overspec but sometimes it goes on the fritz and changes alot


----------



## Anton338

Eh







not the worst.


----------



## JerseyDubbin




----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Do I get to join this thread?



I think there is something wrong...


I certainly didn't get that with Comcast, I'm also in Denver. I got closer to 21 down.

I switched to Qwest to save money though, and I rarely need to large download bandwidth. The extra 40ms ping on games sucks though:


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*












u sure there's not something wrong with that? extremely slow, but the up/down ratio is great. thinking somethin's up


----------



## Antolen

Comcast power boosting, but i usually get 22Mb/s.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

wireless? idk i know it should be faster. We need to upgrade soon, or asap lol

We just upgraded the cable package but idk what we are paying for internet i'll have to check


----------



## wcdolphin

I normally get 30/30, but there is a lot of UDP traffic at this time of night, in a college dorm


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin* 









You should be getting 10/2 (base Optimum package). You on wireless? How old is your modem?


----------



## Krusher33

Comcast, 15/3, $50/mth


----------



## yianni

my universities internet on weekend


----------



## eroz

I'm on the 12/2 plan.


----------



## col musstard

well, i guess the network upgrade is done


----------



## Elite-

My garbage internet...


----------



## De-Zant

The speedtest at my school









And a quote explaining why our school has a fast connection:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Well the two schools in our town use ubuntu and the computers don't have a hard drive. They use a server in the other school to save files AND TO BOOT. There's about 1km between the schools, and a fibre optic cable goes between them. The cable is broken once in a month or so. ALL of the computers in the school rely on the server in the other school so they can't even BOOT when the cable is broken.

When the school has 600? students and 300+ computers that all rely on the server in the other school (+ 150 computers in the other school that all use the same system) we need fast internetz.


Might as well be fast...


----------



## ZFedora

WOOT I WIN


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

[/URL][/IMG]

about the norm with Comcast I guess>


----------



## b0klau




----------



## Menace

Crazy Fast


----------



## Greensystemsgo

back in the day the economy had yet to financially hit me and my family.









Now days, we've had to make cuts







Im rated for 1.5, but speedboost came through for me


----------



## flashbulb

hate my upload speed, but everything faster than this is just ridiculously expensive


----------



## Carlitos714

This is what I get here in Kuwait. I have to share this with about 32 other guys. Most of us use skype and/or magic jack to call home so sometimes its' really freaken slow. Cant even game or open email sometimes.









This is what I get at home.......huge difference in the download speeds


----------



## Davidboon




----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlitos714* 
This is what I get here in Kuwait. I have to share this with about 32 other guys. Most of us use skype and/or magic jack to call home so sometimes its' really freaken slow. Cant even game or open email sometimes.









This is what I get at home.......huge difference in the download speeds










ok here is what we usually see


----------



## dracotonisamond

*10 POINTS*
all time low GAH









they keep putting apartments in next to my neighborhood and still havn't bothered to add either a higher capacity uplink in my neighborhood or add another one for the new leachpartments.

time warner


----------



## ZFedora

WOW 1mbps from 9000+ miles away


----------



## gonX

Got our connection upgraded to the fastest possible over DSL:


And it's unlimited. Me gusta.


----------



## mrscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antolen* 
Comcast power boosting, but i usually get 22Mb/s.


Good old Comcast and their limits. You could use that for about 8 hours a month before they ban you.


----------



## wheeltowheel




----------



## /Ben

Full HDD in notebook and wireless...


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*




Full HDD in notebook and wireless...


HDD capacity has something to do with connectivity? This is news to me.


----------



## sexybastard

finally got my hands on comcast 50/10 service. $80 a month so not bad


----------



## windheaven

around Â£33 a month atm not bad


----------



## mott555

This is a bit lopsided in the wrong direction, but it's at my company and we do some web hosting so it makes sense.


----------



## jaded




----------



## NitrousX

Meh.... upload sucks.


----------



## koven

damn my internet suxxx


----------



## bavarianblessed

At work right now, but this is a result from my home connection. Fiber FTW!


----------



## aroc91




----------



## Jaredvcxz




----------



## Hellfighter

New home, new connection (U-Verse)


----------



## gonX

People should be banned from posting school/work connections.
Even though my work only has 20/2, lol. It's a company with 4 full-time employees, so it's not like it matters much. I know one of the larger political organisations here in Denmark only had a 10/10 SHDSL line for about 500 employees, but that was back in 2007. They probably have 50/50 over fiber or something today


----------



## slash129

danggggggg mine is slowwwwwwwwww.









It's usually at 2.58 dw and .43 up


----------



## beers

boooosshhhhhhhh


----------



## IzninjaFTW

It's pretty good. Second fastest plan available (fastest when we got it, my ISP just released "LIGHTNING"







)


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Download is usually faster.


----------



## un-nefer

My home connection is basic ADSL2 connection - I'm about 3km's from the exchange:


If all goes right, our Gov will rollout the NBN FTTP over the next couple years and I can have this (a guy in AU already on NBN):


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*




It's pretty good. Second fastest plan available (fastest when we got it, my ISP just released "LIGHTNING"







)


I'm not sure if 108ms is considered "good". It's over cable isn't it? Most cable latencies are reasonably low (2-15ms first hop), lower than most DSL (5-30ms first hop, 25ms most common and dial-up, which is usually 90-180ms first hop), but not as low as FTTP (~1ms first hop).
For example, here's my home VDSL2 line with interleaving enabled - disabling interleaving should push my ping down to about 4ms on the first hop - resulting in 8ms from the server I connected to. But I can't do that as my ISP's equipment doesn't support it on my exchange yet - same reason as to why I can't get faster speeds than 40/8 (they unofficially offer up to 100/50 on certain exchanges):


----------



## AusPC

Mine











From a While AGO!


----------



## MacG32

Here's mine.







Suppose to be 32/2, but pretty close.







$47.25 monthly, before the 19% tax.


----------



## AusPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacG32* 
Here's mine.







Suppose to be 32/2, but pretty close.







$47.25 monthly, before the 19% tax.











Aaargh, First Internet tax, Then Internet Censorship, Than no more internet goodies


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


Aaargh, First Internet tax, Then Internet Censorship, Than no more internet goodies










There's a 19% tax on everything here in Germany.


----------



## runeazn

here we got cheap internetz : 


i want more speed









no serious its cheap internet :/

60 euro for internet.telephony and television


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


There's a 19% tax on everything here in Germany.










we used to have 19% tax too ... now because of the government and this world crisis we have 24% .







Thats right ... one quarter of the final price is just tax and it sucks badly


----------



## Tekgun

Not sure what is going on with my connection, for the last couple of days I have been getting well above my usual ADSL download speed of about 7Mbs.
I hoping they are upgrading my lines with ADSL2, but check this out... I'm like







, the downloads start off at about 4Mbs then shoot right up.


----------



## philhalo66

not good


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tekgun* 
Not sure what is going on with my connection, for the last couple of days I have been getting well above my usual ADSL download speed of about 7Mbs.
I hoping they are upgrading my lines with ADSL2, but check this out... I'm like







, the downloads start off at about 4Mbs then shoot right up.

















Looks like caching. VDSL2 is able to reach those speeds (up to 250mbit I believe it is). ADSL2+ can only do ~24mbit. ADSL2 can do ~12mbit, and then ADSL ~8mbit.


----------



## Tekgun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Looks like caching. VDSL2 is able to reach those speeds (up to 250mbit I believe it is). ADSL2+ can only do ~24mbit. ADSL2 can do ~12mbit, and then ADSL ~8mbit.

I just checked on speedtest's help pages. It was my Kaspersky Internet Security, just disabled it and now speeds are back to normal, something to do with it intercepting data between browser and server, oh well


----------



## __Pat__

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 

not good



Trust me, your's is good







Especially since I have to pay $44 a month for it








Btw my ping is around 400ms, don't know why it shows up 900 on this site >.<


----------



## Xyro TR1

Verizon FiOS









T-Mobile G2

Not bad.


----------



## Jerry60k

Not bad probably need to tweak some settings. I get 20 Meg service for $20 a month.


----------



## Menace

My internet speed at my school apartments.


----------



## hokk

16Mbps Down
1Mbps Up
ADSL2+




Synced @ 18.81Mbps/1.05Mbps
Â£12.99 A month


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kylzer* 
16Mbps Down
1Mbps Up
ADSL2+




Synced @ 18.81Mbps/1.05Mbps
Â£12.99 A month

That's extremely inexpensive








I paid about the equivalent to 35 quid per month for my 20/1 ADSL2+ line that synced at 20024/1014. Today I pay what is the same as 65 quid per month for 40/8 over VDSL2 (it syncs to 40k something/10k something). What are speeds like those over there?

And I see your ISP has a low rating. Shoddy uptime or what?


----------



## hokk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
That's extremely inexpensive








I paid about the equivalent to 35 quid per month for my 20/1 ADSL2+ line that synced at 20024/1014. Today I pay what is the same as 65 quid per month for 40/8 over VDSL2 (it syncs to 40k something/10k something). What are speeds like those over there?

And I see your ISP has a low rating. Shoddy uptime or what?

Yeah im with talktalk they have terrible customer service and always put the blame on BT if anything goes wrong good thing i got a new line installed a few months ago







its not bad but theres a cap of 40GB a month but at least it includes my phone line aswell

80GB plan is Â£17.99 a month

Unlimited is like Â£22 i think but has some fair usage policy not sure what is it.

Anyways

BT offer in some areas FTTC 40Mbps down 10 up starting at 17.99 a month then goes up to depending on download limit (but will be soon launching a 100Mbps service but details are scarce)

Virgin Media offer cable in more areas currently something like

10/1Mbps
25/2Mbps
50/10Mbps

starting at Â£12.50 a month for 10/1

But my city and allot of the country is still is limited to LLU and 21CN ADSL2+ till fibre rolls out but that will take years till its completed. (my city has a date set for 3 years from now







)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kylzer* 
Yeah im with talktalk they have terrible customer service and always put the blame on BT if anything goes wrong good thing i got a new line installed a few months ago







its not bad but theres a cap of 40GB a month but at least it includes my phone line aswell

80GB plan is Â£17.99 a month

Unlimited is like Â£22 i think but has some fair usage policy not sure what is it.

Anyways

BT offer in some areas FTTC 40Mbps down 10 up starting at 17.99 a month then goes up to depending on download limit (but will be soon launching a 100Mbps service but details are scarce)

Virgin Media offer cable in more areas currently something like

10/1Mbps
25/2Mbps
50/10Mbps

starting at Â£12.50 a month for 10/1

But my city and allot of the country is still is limited to LLU and 21CN ADSL2+ till fibre rolls out but that will take years till its completed. (my city has a date set for 3 years from now







)

My ISP doesn't even announce their planned dates. Which is both good and bad - all of a sudden they silently started going from providing 20/2 ADSL2+ connections in most smaller cities to 40/8 VDSL2, including mine (~20000 inhabitants in my city).

At least my ISP is completely unlimited - most in Denmark are, actually. Except for those who provide Cable, which usually has the steep cap of 200 GB. I don't know what happens once you reach it, but I didn't want to go for a connection like that just to check it out. I am estimated to run +500 GB through my line just this month with the new connection.
Oh and we have a phone included, but not outgoing phone usage. It's not that expensive though.

I don't think I'd be able to live if we had bandwidth caps


----------



## xBlitzerx




----------



## sexybastard




----------



## Wubble

I hate my internet







over 150 with tv and phone too.


----------



## buddyboy

My School







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lil_italy

everyone and there cousin is on in chicago right now. slower than at say midnight.


----------



## microman

Did this on my droid x over wifi so I doubt its even close to correct.


----------



## Bedo




----------



## Exfiltrate

Meh...

Decent, but I want MOAR.


----------



## saint19

Excellent speed, here is the lowest one in the thread


----------



## Exfiltrate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
Excellent speed, here is the lowest one in the thread











A server ~2400 miles away?

Test on a closer server if you can.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exfiltrate* 
A server ~2400 miles away?

Test on a closer server if you can.









Trust me, result is the same: my ISP sucks


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## ibfreeekout

This result actually isn't completely true. I don't always get upload speeds like this because of the other users in my building, but downloads I can actually get to around 10 MB/s, which I shouldn't be getting according to this result (yes I tried a few other servers as well).


----------



## Maddoxman




----------



## Taylorsci

seems kind of high


----------



## Not A Good Idea




----------



## Twinnuke

Home



Office


----------



## amantonas




----------



## TDS

][/URL]

I used to think this was fast..... but I see others are blazing fast !


----------



## Robilar

Mines not bad for Canada...


----------



## Dominant

little slower than average today:


----------



## Allenssmart

what happens when you leech off of the u of t's internet


----------



## Mongol

Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## cache money




----------



## marduk666




----------



## Imrac

Gotta love FIOs

Edit: Thought I would ask if there is a site you can do simultaneous upload and download speed test.


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*




It's pretty good. Second fastest plan available (fastest when we got it, my ISP just released "LIGHTNING"







)


Bad ping man


----------



## ABeta

We just moved and Uverse is the best we can get. This is what I get on a 6Mbps/1 Mbps package. Pretty crappy if you ask me. I just hope the fail isn't as bad when I upgrade to 18 Mbps/1.5 Mbps in January.

The ping is pretty good though. If I join servers close to me in CS:S for example I can get as low as 5 ms.


----------



## The Sandman

This is a mid plan in my area.


----------



## microman




----------



## Flux

Three current tests for my Satellite connection


----------



## Cerberus

supposed to be getting 50 down, damn being on a node.


----------



## Disturbed117

i think i have the worst yet lol


----------



## nickbunyun

Atlanta - GA - Mall of Georgia
2nd day of snow - all iced out - apparently affected the internet too.. haha


----------



## Aawa

i have the cheap interwebs through cox communications.


----------



## BlankThis

Too embarrassing.


----------



## Giovanni




----------



## jprovido

you won't believe how much I'm paying for this crappy internet here in Manila.


----------



## Keipi

Those are megabits btw







!


----------



## gtsteviiee




----------



## Stizuner




----------



## Boyboyd

ADSL at work. Currently the fastest speed offered in our area. I just wish our upload was faster


----------



## ABeta

This is from my school's computer lab

***FFFF


----------



## chinesekiwi

People cheating with work / campus speeds tsk tsk

This is a residential connection

Local:



To the US (see 7000 miles)



I could get the 25 mbps speed plan but that's much too expensive. DOCSIS 3.0 FTW.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

This is the fastest internet offered where I live. =P



However, it's only $20 a month.


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## terraprime

Fiber optics FTW, hell im only paying $46 for it too. I would get faster on my dl if it wasnt for my utorrent client on the desktop lol.


----------



## fastsite

My upload used to be 9.0 and my download used to be 26+ darn you Comcast.


----------



## Gurellaz696

[/URL][/IMG]
from home


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11982833*
> 
> 
> ADSL at work. Currently the fastest speed offered in our area. I just wish our upload was faster


You can get it "unlocked" for another £8 a month well you used to anyways.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


You can get it "unlocked" for another Â£8 a month well you used to anyways.


From which ISP? Â£8 a month might be a bit steep unless they can deliver 8down/8up.


----------



## weesteev

I still like to ride the coat-tails of this speedtest


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


From which ISP? Â£8 a month might be a bit steep unless they can deliver 8down/8up.


Plusnet i think its called a "premium" service if its still on ADSLmax if on ADSL2/2+ its "free"

not sure if they offer it anymore.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Plusnet i think its called a "premium" service if its still on ADSLmax if on ADSL2/2+ its "free"

not sure if they offer it anymore.


ADSL2+ has a limit of 2Mbit upload, so that seems a bit expensive.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Plusnet i think its called a "premium" service if its still on ADSLmax if on ADSL2/2+ its "free"

not sure if they offer it anymore.


Thanks. I'll look into it but my provider just uses them to piggyback. When we phoned them they said they can offer faster uploads. Perhaps this is what they were talking about.


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


ADSL2+ has a limit of 2Mbit upload, so that seems a bit expensive.


Most ISPs limited to 1.3mbps some will allow "up to" 2.5mbps via annex M


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Most ISPs limited to 1.3mbps some will allow "up to" 2.5mbps via annex M


I found Annex M actually provides 3 mbit, not 2mbit as I wrote previously. I still haven't seen any ISP that actually offers any higher than 2mbit though.


----------



## enorbet2

Here's my sig rig's results


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Most ISPs limited to 1.3mbps some will allow "up to" 2.5mbps via annex M


I'd be happy with 1.3mbps, i currently get 340kbps.

It seems that upload bandwith is expensive here.


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


.
It seems that upload bandwith is expensive here.


Yeah i don't see how but i don't really have the knowledge to say it doesn't.

I'm so jealous of my friend he just got FTTP via PN










:S

maybe one day i can dream


----------



## Boyboyd

What's FTTP? Fiber to the... pavement?


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


What's FTTP? Fiber to the... pavement?


Fiber-To-The-Premises or Porch










Just got it myself, $40 100/20







FOOK COMCRAP !?!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


Fiber-To-The-Premises or Porch










Just got it myself, $40 100/20


Ahhhhhh thank you.

Fiber is coming to my exchange in 2012. But it's to the cabinet, not to the premises.


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Ahhhhhh thank you.

Fiber is coming to my exchange in 2012. But it's to the cabinet, not to the premises.


NP, fiber is the future. What you're explaining sounds like FTTN Fiber-To-The-Node. What will determine your performance is how they get the connection from the node to your home, this is called the last mile. Different types of ISP utilize technology that features FTTN, the last mile in your case will be what truly determines the speed you'll be able to achieve.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


NP, fiber is the future. What you're explaining sounds like FTTN Fiber-To-The-Node. What will determine your performance is how they get the connection from the node to your home, this is called the last mile. Different types of ISP utilize technology that features FTTN, the last mile in your case will be what truly determines the speed you'll be able to achieve.


I believe the last mile is copper cables from the 1920s.

UK fail...


----------



## Sethy666

Ha... my home set up is faster than work


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12035841*
> I believe the last mile is copper cables from the 1920s.
> 
> UK fail...


Yeah that's pretty interesting. I think we have FTTN in pretty much 90% of all Denmark, especially there where VDSL2 is offered.


----------



## SKl

Works

ping is 11ms lol, ill try and get one from the server room soon think there is a 100mbit in there somewhere.

What does cashed at the isp mean?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKl*


Works

ping is 11ms lol, ill try and get one from the server room soon think there is a 100mbit in there somewhere.

What does cashed at the isp mean?


Can be 2 things. One thing is most common, and that's your ISP hosts some of the data to save bandwidth costs for them, which is beneficial especially for P2P applications and other large file transfers.

The other thing is download buffering, which reduces packet loss greatly. The server you're downloading from is uploading as fast as it can, and by doing that it essentially floods your connection. Because your have less packet loss, your download speeds should be more stable and generally be higher than if they didn't do buffering, but it can increase latency on a busy connection.


----------



## enorbet2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;12041072*
> Works
> 
> ping is 11ms lol, ill try and get one from the server room soon think there is a 100mbit in there somewhere.
> 
> What does cashed at the isp mean?


Greetz
I'm pretty sure "cached at the isp" means that they dedicate some storage locally to give you some of the advantage of their big pipes so that you are getting "filled in" locally from them instead of from the source which likely is further away and slower. That does not explain the odd balance that gives you a pretty awesome "Up" though. Nice!


----------



## meesles

advertised as 160, this is really crappy. also the upload is pathetic.


----------



## Track




----------



## excelerater

I have comcast,they pretty much SUCK!

My only option is AT&T......I wondering if they are faster


----------



## mgdev




----------



## steamboat

not horrible considering i'm coming from 12^ and 2v


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steamboat*




not horrible considering i'm coming from 12^ and 2v


Damn, what is the deal with Comcast?

60Mb vs my 25Mb but only 4Mb upload?


----------



## SKl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enorbet2*


Greetz
I'm pretty sure "cached at the isp" means that they dedicate some storage locally to give you some of the advantage of their big pipes so that you are getting "filled in" locally from them instead of from the source which likely is further away and slower. That does not explain the odd balance that gives you a pretty awesome "Up" though. Nice!










Ok thanks ill rep you in a sec.
I would rep gonx aswell but yeah lol.
This isnt the cashed one lol.
Its my dads that is cashed he also has and account with a company down the road for adsl. But on speedtest it gives really odd speeds it will be like 15mbit (which is really fast for our area) then it jumps all over the place 30-50mbit/s he said its because of the cashing. Ill try and get a screenshot this weekend ive never seen adsl this fast lol.


----------



## Chuckclc

What im dealin with. My ping is usually 10-12ms in win 7, maybe its Ubuntu.


----------



## jdcrispe95

from school brahh


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


Damn, what is the deal with Comcast?

60Mb vs my 25Mb but only 4Mb upload?










i know, maybe they're not fans of torrents?


----------



## vortech

About the cached at the ISP comment, while the previous replies aren't totally incorrect they aren't specific to the way the term was being used. The answer is CDN, or in lord Comcast's case, an internal edge network. Long story short there were businesses started to cache data on regionally local machines to provide quicker access to users. Larger ISPs have their own pipes now so to reduce operating expenses they have built CDN services into their own backbones. If you run a Traceroute on Comcast it may take 20-30 hops before you actually hit the net.

The only reason I reference Comcast so much is because they are what is wrong with the net in the US. They are the perfect example all ISPs internationally wish they could be modeled after.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;12053000*
> i know, maybe they're not fans of torrents?


They are and we already know this







They packet sniff and then prioritize the data, look into Sandvine. Beyond that, while Comcast/Xfinity has boost they also have anti-boost in place for those who download large files or consume data at a greater rate that they see fit in a given time span. What it boils down to is your 15Mbps line is never advertised, boost allows it to peak on initial use, and then if you sustain the download they'll drop you below well provisioned speed.

Then there are the 250GB caps but that is another discussion entirely.


----------



## jdcrispe95

From home


----------



## tats

From Work


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats;12056738*
> 
> 
> From Work


jesus bloody.....
wow, thats fast.


----------



## tats

Now if they would only let me use utorrent here....


----------



## enorbet2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;11982653*


*Eleventh Commandment*

Thou Shalt Not covet thy neighbors' bandwidth


----------



## steamboat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enorbet2*


*Eleventh Commandment*

Thou Shalt Not covet thy neighbors' bandwidth










hahaha win.


----------



## Blaze051806

click the link in my sig


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Hawaii to California. X-X"


----------



## Lord Xeb

Here is what I am getting ATM (transfering over 100GB of data over my network between 2 machines):



I usually get 30/5


----------



## whitehawk

I have pogozone in bellinham, WA, and it sucks terribly (obviously). They say you get speeds 5-7mb down and 2-3 up, but that hasn't been the case. No cable out where I live. Thinking about calling up comcast and asking them how much it would cost to run cable to my house - nearest house with it is appx 1 mile away =/


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defend808Hawaii*


Hawaii to California. X-X"




Didn't think hawaii would have such fast net tbh.


----------



## hokk




----------



## microman

at my mothers with her crap connection on my droid x


----------



## Konata Izumi




----------



## heelsparky0501




----------



## Semper Fidelis




----------



## ShaneS429




----------



## flaviz




----------



## Tempest_Inc

Me to Boston


Me to San Diego, CA


Me to London, England Jumping the pond.

Not bad considering im paying for 6 down and 1 up : )


----------



## XxSilent22xX




----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


at my mothers with her crap connection on my droid x 


and here is my home connection!


----------



## Rowey




----------



## Rebellion88




----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest_Inc;12115953*
> Not bad considering im paying for 6 down and 1 up : )

















How...?


----------



## Cee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88;12127140*


wdf you got bt infinity there already?


----------



## dskina




----------



## PinkPenguin

Heres one I posted on the steam sale thread:


----------



## nckid4u

on my macbook wirelessly...


----------



## Methos07




----------



## Shev7chenko

Here at work.


----------



## AzO




----------



## FragaGeddon

My new speed.


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*




From Work


From home....


Hard get used too..


----------



## Ubeermench




----------



## slytown

I hate the US.


----------



## starwa1ker




----------



## thisischuck01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*




I hate the US.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[IMG alt=""]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1127840206.png

Me too.


----------



## arcanemyth

funniest part about it i don't eve have cable tv lol.


----------



## Jacka




----------



## SprayN'Pray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacka;12172970*










mine pales in comparison


----------



## runeazn

school...
but my home is same...


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacka;12172970*


This blows me away...3ms is ridiculous. Download the internetz nao?


----------



## SniperXX

My school throttles the internet. :*( Jealous of those of you with blazing fast school internet. We get throttled to 5mbps/512kbps.

My home and even my phone on sprint's 4g is faster. I end up tethering at school since its faster, lol.


----------



## hokk




----------



## Orli155

Wow, you are some lucky people. This is at work (hotel). It's somewhat faster at home.


----------



## hokk

Got my upload "unlocked" lol


----------



## hokk

Just connected my netgear

odd with with the upload


----------



## Boyboyd

Work. We pay £23.49 a month for our 3 locations. Both of the others get 12Mb/s but my office is here.


----------



## blackdemon

i have the fasted internet beat this



i hate my internet and youtube is so ****en slow


----------



## hokk




----------



## Boyboyd

It's been like this for a few months now. We used to get close to 4Mb/s with BT.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12257831*
> 
> 
> It's been like this for a few months now. We used to get close to 4Mb/s with BT.


That's pretty sad. My phone connection with 3 is better than that


----------



## reaper~

Boooo! Verizon ftl. lol


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12257831*
> 
> 
> It's been like this for a few months now. We used to get close to 4Mb/s with BT.


Hmmm virgin suck when not on fibre i guess

i would recommend plusnet if you do decide to move

there a great company imo

forum support is amazing.


----------



## TheSprunk

Not sure whats up with the upload speed, I can regularly achieve 1Mbps+ up but no biggie. It's the DL that counts and I have ample amounts of that


----------



## vspec




----------



## cory1234




----------



## mastical

^ awesome


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


^ awesome


Penn State University Park







.

Quotes work well.


----------



## Sleckers




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That's pretty sad. My phone connection with 3 is better than that










And to prove it:









I could probably get better speeds in my area. The city is usually rather populated on the data network at this time of the day and week.


----------



## w0nderbr3ad




----------



## andrewmchugh

day i got 50mb xD


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Verizon FIOS in NYC, 25/25 package. If you are on the fence about FIOS, just get it. By far the most reliable service I have ever had. The speeds never dip, not even during prime time. Don't fall for silly ISPs that boost their SpeedTest scores with tricks and download boosts for the beginning of downloads







Get something reliable..I will never go back to Time Warner, wouldn't suggest anyone else does in the NYC area either.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


And to prove it:









I could probably get better speeds in my area. The city is usually rather populated on the data network at this time of the day and week.


Your 3G upload is more than my ADSL download. lol


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*







you should ask talktalk to enable a faster SNR profile

could get some extra speed.

http://www.talktalkmembers.com/


----------



## afunyun

This is when I can actually get my connection to work a little bit.

On wireless.


----------



## enorbet2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahblahblah;12262917*
> verizon fios in nyc, 25/25 package. If you are on the fence about fios, just get it. By far the most reliable service i have ever had. The speeds never dip, not even during prime time. Don't fall for silly isps that boost their speedtest scores with tricks and download boosts for the beginning of downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get something reliable..i will never go back to time warner, wouldn't suggest anyone else does in the nyc area either.


nice up!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

on wireless XD


----------



## LiNERROR




----------



## AMDPhenomX4




----------



## Ezygroove

Updated, since virgin added more upload.


----------



## snelan

I am bridging my network off of a Mac Book Pro too


----------



## enri95

everyone has fast internets


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cee;12127320*
> wdf you got bt infinity there already?


we have indeed


----------



## PinkPenguin

fail internet:


----------



## snelan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


fail internet:











Yes that is rather slow.


----------



## afunyun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


fail internet:











Man I feel sorry for you, especially that down speed. It's horrible man


----------



## CtrlAltElite

wow. my upload sucks


----------



## Snipe07

F*** Yeah! fastest internet money can buy (where I live)


----------



## Richenbals

You should try a real speed test at http://ndt.anl.gov
Look at my results comparison:

VS
Argonne National Laboratory results:
WEB100 Enabled Statistics:
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
checking for firewalls . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client-to-server [C2S]) . . . . . 1.06Mb/s
running 10s inbound test (server-to-client [S2C]) . . . . . . 11.50Mb/s

That is some serious speed difference.


----------



## superuser1979

I'm usually around 25 down, but for some reason I'm not hitting those speeds today.

On wireless


----------



## superuser1979

forgot to attach the pic


----------



## archlinux

It's a monopoly with ISP's here.


----------



## superuser1979

finally decided to use a wired connection. got rid of the wireless card which will make room for another graphics card


----------



## dcyli




----------



## PhillyOverclocker

** Starting test 1 of 1 **
Connected to: ndt.anl.gov -- Using IPv4 address
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
checking for firewalls . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client-to-server [C2S]) . . . . . 2.83Mb/s
running 10s inbound test (server-to-client [S2C]) . . . . . . 24.05Mb/s
The slowest link in the end-to-end path is a 10 Mbps Ethernet subnet
[S2C]: Packet queuing detected

click START to re-test


----------



## AdmRose




----------



## TylerJFisher




----------



## tats

Work is faster in the morning....


----------



## d-block

Fasted available where I live:


----------



## Permanentlydazed




----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kc-tr*


LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t




Even back in 2006 your upload was better than my home download. lol



Not actually that bad for ASDL, because im in the middle of town. I can't live here


----------



## [Adz]

This morning:


I'll post again in the evening after I upgrade.


----------



## Lost-boi

I hate you all...
7Meg is the best avalible. They have FIOS about an hour north of us but they say they are never bringing the service down here.
I think my upload is like 500k.


----------



## tats

Just switched floors....keeps getting faster



edit: got a 181, 190 and now this badboy


----------



## Ash568




----------



## ezveedub

][/URL]


----------



## Boyboyd

Whenever i see someone working at somewhere like "RBC Capital Markets" i always pictures someone like Barry Pepper's character in 25th hour.


----------



## Moonzi

good lord man...

at work:


----------



## MobAttack

Another work connection:


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Whenever i see someone working at somewhere like "RBC Capital Markets" i always pictures someone like Barry Pepper's character in 25th hour.


Damn I can't remember his character at all! But I'm taking it as somewhat of a slight....


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*


Damn I can't remember his character at all! But I'm taking it as somewhat of a slight....


No he's awesome, in my opinion anyway. He also plays the sniper in Saving Private Ryan if that makes you remember him.


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


No he's awesome, in my opinion anyway. He also plays the sniper in Saving Private Ryan if that makes you remember him.


I know Barry Pepper, he was awesome as Roger Maris in 61* but I just couldn't remember if was some sort of I-banking dbag in 25th hour...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12431813*
> This morning:
> 
> 
> I'll post again in the evening after I upgrade.


Upgraded:


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12437563*
> Upgraded:


What happen to the upload?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


What happen to the upload?


That's what I was wondering to be honest. It's supposed to be 1.5Mbps, but it doesn't seem to have gotten upgraded. I'm going to have to get in touch with the ISP.


----------



## AzO




----------



## Metal425




----------



## mryourmom




----------



## Greensystemsgo

meh, i guess. uploads pretty good and dl its horrible.


----------



## mryourmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;12443383*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh, i guess. uploads pretty good and dl its horrible.


check ur router 192.168.100.1 with that upspeed should be getting a better down stream, have they gone to docsis 3.0 in tempe yet?


----------



## microman




----------



## redhat_ownage

i wish i had better upload speed


----------



## tyuo9980

go to japan. ull be looking at 60mbps speeds


----------



## mcole254

My worst I've ever seen


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12440841*
> That's what I was wondering to be honest. It's supposed to be 1.5Mbps, but it doesn't seem to have gotten upgraded. I'm going to have to get in touch with the ISP.


I hear every 50MB customer is getting 5 up by the end of the year.


----------



## Gibs

Fail Australia internet


----------



## KarmaKiller

My new connection that just got setup.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

wireless tether via droid 2 3g. not BAD i guess :/


----------



## t0ni

I saved this from last month. The internet is so fast!


















I'm spoiled, and I love it.


----------



## Moskito




----------



## d-block

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0ni*


I saved this from last month. The internet is so fast!


















I'm spoiled, and I love it.


Good lord man! What ISP is that?


----------



## beers

Go go gadget T1!


----------



## Shiveron




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d-block*


Good lord man! What ISP is that?


Looks like some kind of Uni internet.

And my home connection, from a couple of different servers, since everything seems to suck in my area:


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;12541244*
> Good lord man! What ISP is that?


That is a school.

http://www.lmu.edu/


----------



## sdcrow




----------



## t0ni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;12541244*
> Good lord man! What ISP is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metal425;12546745*
> That is a school.
> 
> http://www.lmu.edu/


yep, one of the fastest in SoCal. I can practically download anything and play games at the same time. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Bwaaaa




----------



## hokk




----------



## Bal3Wolf

This is not my normal i pay for 10mbit but i rebooted my modem tonight and somthing messed up it says it cant download its config lol and going alot faster. Its hiting 30mbit on the download and the normal 1mbit on upload.


----------



## M0E

$24.99/mo


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


$24.99/mo




Until your promotion runs out and you get jacked up to 79.99 a month. Trust me on that one lol. I've had 4 differen comcast setups in different houses/apparments.

Just waiting for Fiios to become available in my area.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Wow, I get 7mb's... Hate Australian Internet


----------



## hokk

Tweaked SNR


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron;12580581*
> Until your promotion runs out and you get jacked up to 79.99 a month. Trust me on that one lol. I've had 4 differen comcast setups in different houses/apparments.
> 
> Just waiting for Fiios to become available in my area.


Nope, $24.99 a month.









I've had Fios before as well. Loved it, but its not offered here. Comcast is it.


----------



## Emu105

Just got FIOS LOVE IT!


----------



## GOTFrog

Home

cell


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ooooooh, an e-peen thread!









80 Mb/s inside Lithuania:

20 Mb/s "Worldwide" ( <- According to the ISP; actually it's more like "Europe-wide", distant servers are noticeably slower):


Upload speed is a bit low tonight for some reason.


----------



## Ubeermench




----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;12600707*


 Gonna download the internet there?


----------



## Saiyansnake

Crapcast... I mean Comcast.


----------



## answ3r




----------



## CalypsoRaz




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc-tr;1459670*
> LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t


You're from KC bro? I'm close to your area but i don't use road runner. I never knew they were still around! Stay away from Comcast! Heard bad stuff about it.

This is mine guys.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*




Just got FIOS LOVE IT!


WOW.. is verizon cable really that damn fast? O,o


----------



## Rebel4055

My ISP is adding more options, 50/3 FTW!!!!

Cinergymetronet.FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## pepejovi

They see me rollin' they hatin...

Edit:

nvm, it seems like its not so special after all, now that ive checked a few other peoples connections









Editedit:

Meh... another server, another result:


----------



## Geemaa

-_-


----------



## [email protected]

Aww that sucks dude..


----------



## pepejovi

Why am i so proud of my e-peen when my internet is faster than other peoples internet connection?


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;12600707*


U win!

Now everyone can stop posting. lol.


----------



## Oh You Did

haha. speed at work is pretty beast.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12610741*
> WOW.. is verizon cable really that damn fast? O,o


Oh yes it is i hit 5.1mb sec when i download !


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12610782*
> 
> 
> They see me rollin' they hatin...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> nvm, it seems like its not so special after all, now that ive checked a few other peoples connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editedit:
> 
> Meh... another server, another result:


I can guarantee you that you're still paying half of what most of the people in this thread do.

Probably for me as well. Work pays for my connection, but it's 80 Euros a month:


With QoS disabled:


Could probably do some tweaking to get it slightly higher. Can't be bothered though









New server. Then this happened:









I'm happy I don't have any bandwidth caps. LOL.


----------



## snoogins

wtb fios


----------



## Gouzlan

How does this happen?! I do not know!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I can guarantee you that you're still paying half of what most of the people in this thread do.

**SNIP*

*
*
*
*
**
We pay like 15 euro/month at the moment, but i think its a limited time discount and it will rise up to 30 euros or something. But considering my old internet connection in the old apartment, which had a DL speed of max 900kb/s and upload speed one tenth of that and cost 45 euro, its an awesome deal.*


----------



## hokk

....


----------



## 2thAche

Test was done while my wife was browsing on another PC. Comcast FTW


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1187811287.png


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gouzlan;12614124*
> 
> 
> How does this happen?! I do not know!


WOW COX is fast! I always thought they were just normal? Damn.

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net/result/1187815487.png]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1187815487.png

I am gonna have to talk to my provider and see if i am suppose to be having 100 instead of 50. Cuz internet is not cheap.


----------



## fRingE

I am happy ^_^


----------



## tats

I get peaks up to 250 but I'm gonig to keep trying.










Edit: Getting better










Best I can get...










Lied


----------



## Greensystemsgo

meh not bad.


----------



## error10




----------



## SKl

Not going to lie, pretty jelly of my GF's connection in her room


----------



## luckypunk




----------



## ssgwright




----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## Cee




----------



## Spunkybd

10mb internet from comcast, and it seems to out perform its use. They may have crappy customer service, but im pleased besides that.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel




----------



## xKransky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc-tr;1459670*
> LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t


Thats actually slow, where abouts you from ?

Im from australia and i get 30 down and 1.15 up with a ping of 9


----------



## Spunkybd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKransky;12738782*
> Thats actually slow, where abouts you from ?
> 
> Im from australia and i get 30 down and 1.15 up with a ping of 9


What are you pinging the computer in the other room? His connection is fine, any connection above 3 mb/s is fast for a home environment.

Theres no way you can ping a google server and get a ping of 9. Stop trolling.

BTW wheres your speedtest? Yeah the door is over there on the top right.


----------



## DannyM




----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc-tr;1459670*
> LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t


4 years ago (nearly 5) and still better than the best connection i have access to.


----------



## Sircles

forgot IMG tags


----------



## Sircles




----------



## NeRoToXeN

Work line that I wish I had at home minus the price they pay lol!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sircles;12738868*


That is a truly ridiculous upload speed.


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12738894*
> That is a truly ridiculous upload speed.


at uni. wish i had it the other way round, at home.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12738894*
> That is a truly ridiculous upload speed.


I'm able to get lower download speed but even higher upload speeds than that. Can't complain.


----------



## t0adphr0g

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1202792056.png


----------



## Sircles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;12738909*
> I'm able to get lower download speed but even higher upload speeds than that. Can't complain.










wheyyy


----------



## SgtMunky




----------



## gonX

Can't wait for my ISP to upgrade my exchange. I have a perfect connection to the exchange - something like +30 dB SNR on the downstream and +12 dB SNR on the upstream.
Oh and 0 dB of attenuation on the downstream







Only about 50 meters to the exchange. So I should easily be able to get +100mbit down and +20mbit up


----------



## redalert




----------



## raidmaxGuy

This beats the living crap out of my old ISP back in FL, it has like 46 ms ping O_O, nearest server was in Alabama


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*












NO, Just NO


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*












Eets not possible!! O_O


----------



## Mikecdm

All these verizon fios are looking pretty good


----------



## Lach




----------



## 45nm

*Server: Toronto*


----------



## AlaskaFox




----------



## mgdev




----------



## charlesC8188




----------



## HAGNK

i get about 1.3mb Dl when i download


----------



## GoHigh

Fiber baby... The only residential service which goes this high in US I believe... My uploads are supposed to be 100Mb as well, but no speedtest servers are rated for that high...


----------



## Jake_620

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1207448055.png


----------



## tsubaki

Woohoo


----------



## CamiloOkB

its not the fastest, but it does the job.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

new cisco docsis 3 cable modem


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## NEvolution

And another test in the morning for good measure.


----------



## hokk




----------



## Crazydood

Best connection I can get here. I would probably get 100mb If I lived in the city of Rio.

I am getting a lower ping from a farther away server... go figure.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacka;12172970*


O_O. I thought I was gonna win until I saw this. .... dang...


----------



## gonX

Uni connections don't count


----------



## Segovax

I feel so pretty.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## Dazsinister

is this any good for the basic road runner service?


----------



## Jaguarbamf

My internet is faster than it normally is!








http://www.speedtest.net/result/1228568263.png

@ Dazsinister -

Looks like a decent amount of speed. =]


----------



## claymanhb

Nothing special.









Good for slow cable though.


----------



## Dazsinister

I think I need to upgrade my service I'd love to have have 27mbs+. But aleast I'm getting 100% of what I pay for since brighthouse (time warner) says 1up 10down


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister;12937270*
> I think I need to upgrade my service I'd love to have have 27mbs+. But aleast I'm getting 100% of what I pay for since brighthouse (time warner) says 1up 10down


I pay $40/month. The trick is to tell them you're going to switch carriers unless they unlock your down bandwidth. I'll test again around 2 AM. I'm sure I can get over 35 then. I still want FiOS.

Here's another.


----------



## phazer11

Meh this was on a bad day last october over my wireless. I removed the location and stuff as I'm paranoid XD. It's a AT&T Uverse connection.








Here's one of the better tests (a few days after I got the service but still slower than what I normally get through standard usage)








I've been having alot of issues with my connection recently I think that something went wrong in the line we've had alot of rain since the line was laid and I have alot of burrowing animals on my property so who knows lol. Plus someone hit it with a stump grinder how the hell the found my line out of all the property I have idk









Here's one of the worst days I've had so far (today).


----------



## Richardw9

I find speedtest to be grossly inaccurate and tempermental. I've had mine up to 200Mb/s Before. With an average of 70. But these days I only get 10 - 16.


----------



## Fuego

As soon as the speedtest.net page loads my cpu use jumps to 33% before i ever run test or do anything, it then stays there until I close the page. My cpu usage dosent jump when I load any other site, why is that with speedtest.net only. Oh I am runinng Linux ubuntu btw.
Here is my test result;


----------



## BigFrank




----------



## amstech




----------



## rheicel

My wireless sucks!


----------



## rheicel

Here is from my other wireless router


----------



## Fuego

Wow the upload speed some of you guys have really sucks, That is really nice download speed BigFrank.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuego;12977936*
> Wow the upload speed some of you guys have really sucks, That is really nice download speed BigFrank.


Yeah, upload here in our place really sucks. But I don't host website so its fine for me.


----------



## insomniac42




----------



## ViSioNx




----------



## crashovride02

This is exactly what my plan is!!


----------



## syntax32




----------



## max it

LOL:drunken:


----------



## Mongol

Droid 2 3G:


----------



## Neathh

Sorry don't know how to post pics








Edit: Pic thx to ViSioNx for telling me how


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neathh;12978120*
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1233668591.png and http://www.speedtest.net/result/1233669540.png
> 
> Sorry don't know how to post pics


after the test click share and then the forum link!!


----------



## Mongol

Droid 2 Wifi:


----------



## Wenty




----------



## Nw0rb

and yea this is mine hachhahaha http://www.speedtest.net/result/1233680393.png


----------



## h0thead132

Not bad for a college network,


----------



## Nw0rb

oops


----------



## BWG

Usually it is 30+ but it is Saturday night.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;12978145*
> Droid 2 Wifi:


siiick lol


----------



## Nazralla

Now that is a ping, son.


----------



## returned4good

Wanting to upgrade to a DOCSIS 3.0 modem so I can hit above 30Mbps down.


----------



## Absauston




----------



## kill




----------



## punceh

bear with me :S their working on it


----------



## Reflux

Getting a bit sick of ADSL upload speeds..

But yeah, not bad for my area. We get fibre this year, it's gonna be schaweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Shades6091




----------



## frankth3frizz




----------



## |mando|

Got Qwest's new 40Mbit/5Mbit service, and a new modem to go along with it. Upgrade from 7Mbit/1Mbit, so pretty large difference.









EDIT: And here's my home wifi.


----------



## lethal

Solid.


----------



## redalert

My FIOS connection after a few weeks still getting the same speeds


----------



## |mando|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;12988200*
> My FIOS connection after a few weeks still getting the same speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img snip]


Oh god. Want.


----------



## gonX

40/10 while uploading on lots of torrents with a limit of 850 kB/s. Looks like QoS is doing its job.


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux;12987868*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit sick of ADSL upload speeds..
> 
> But yeah, not bad for my area. We get fibre this year, it's gonna be schaweeeeeeeet!


If you go on BT community forums (maybe tier 2/3 phone support also) you can get them to enable ANNEX M you can get roughly 2Mbps up on you're line though it will take away a bit of download speed.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12837596*
> Uni connections don't count


lol
Aaawwwwwwwwwwwwww. Gotta wait till the summer then hehe


----------



## PinkPenguin

Lovely.


----------



## fools79




----------



## trn

Comcast Business 16/2, my node is still docsis 2. No caps though, and I use that







Not great but the best I can get here unfortunately, $109 per month


----------



## LastBucsfan

Verizon FiOS 25/25 Speed. Don't know why my upload is never what it's supposed to be...


----------



## papple




----------



## hokk

3G so they tell me lol










Wifi is decent though


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Need to upgrade my equipment, line quality is terrible...


----------



## N3C14R

DSL broke my heart.


----------



## Cee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin;12994475*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.


What the hell!

You got 100MB virgin services already?!

Nice!


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer;13007454*
> 3G so they tell me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifi is decent though


That's about what 3G should be. My WIFI speeds are a little faster on my Droid X, but that could be the ISP.


----------



## Alfwich




----------



## philhalo66




----------



## srsdude




----------



## Durdle Class A

meh


----------



## Bobicon




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Currently have two blokes that plat multiple instances each on some crappy free MMO

10Down / 5 up is my speed so I get what I pay for though it's overpriced.









EDIT: COOL!
http://netindex.com/

Sweden is #2 in the world when it comes to average speed.


----------



## PCSarge

mines less than half of what it usually is, bit its peak usage time of the day
my upload is especially slow, due to alot of servers in companies near by being uploaded to constantly, at around 6pm my speed on upload hits around 3.5, and download hits around 15

and yes...the horrible ping strikes me blind


----------



## Eaglake

Recently got a newer a bit faster Inthernet, the last one was just disaster


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan;13008506*
> That's about what 3G should be. My WIFI speeds are a little faster on my Droid X, but that could be the ISP.


No it's not. That's some sort of myth lots of Americans have gotten used to because they have a really crappy 3G infrastructure. It's not uncommon for me to have 8/2 over 3G here in Denmark.


----------



## Iam4423

OH YEAH!

granted i am at college atm my one at home is like DL:10Mb/s UL:1Mb/s


----------



## Sircles

upload problem??


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan;13008506*
> That's about what 3G should be. My WIFI speeds are a little faster on my Droid X, but that could be the ISP.


I've got a galaxy 3

my friend has galaxy s and his 3G is around 3mbps down and 4mbps up unless his uses though i think his uses HSDPA.

My net is 15/1 so its probably just the router its G and my phone is N.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13008740*
> No it's not. That's some sort of myth lots of Americans have gotten used to because they have a really crappy 3G infrastructure. It's not uncommon for me to have 8/2 over 3G here in Denmark.


Yeah i looked into it a bit more and UK seems to use 3.5G ? lol

its just my phone is a load of crap :L


----------



## EvilDante

I blame Greece.


----------



## curve_in




----------



## darksideleader

i blame the inventors of the internet.


----------



## Rexel

Here are mine.


This is from my pc i have at home.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


No it's not. That's some sort of myth lots of Americans have gotten used to because they have a really crappy 3G infrastructure. It's not uncommon for me to have 8/2 over 3G here in Denmark.


I highly doubt that. Verizon is one of the largest companies in the world and spends 10's of billions of dollars on their data infrastructure every year. The 3G technology itself is only supposed to be capable of "bursts" of up to 3.0 Mbps and constant of 768kbps-1.5mbps regardless of infrastructure. I used to work for Verizon.


----------



## LiLChris

5+ years of 3g...









And today I jumped onto this.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


I highly doubt that. Verizon is one of the largest companies in the world and spends 10's of billions of dollars on their data infrastructure every year. The 3G technology itself is only supposed to be capable of "bursts" of up to 3.0 Mbps and constant of 768kbps-1.5mbps regardless of infrastructure. I used to work for Verizon.


I might have gotten 3G and 3.5G confused for a second - in most of Europe we have 3.5G coverage, aka HSDPA (or HSUPA in some areas), which supports the "up to 14mbit" speeds, versus standard 3G (which I believe is just called UMTS) that only supports the around 1.5mbps as you mentioned.

Here's an example speedtest run from my Desire Z (HSDPA handset):









This is just in my area (suburb-ish area of Copenhagen), and I'm pretty darned far away from the cell tower. I have 2/4 bars.

The best I've seen with this carrier is 5/5 down/up in mbit. That's in the city with the upgraded cell towers.
The fastest I've ever done over 3G was 750 kB/s down over in a huge holiday center in another part of Denmark - it was with another provider though.

Enough of that, and let's see some speedtest results


----------



## xxlawman87xx




----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I might have gotten 3G and 3.5G confused for a second - in most of Europe we have 3.5G coverage, aka HSDPA (or HSUPA in some areas), which supports the "up to 14mbit" speeds, versus standard 3G (which I believe is just called UMTS) that only supports the around 1.5mbps as you mentioned.

Here's an example speedtest run from my Desire Z (HSDPA handset):









This is just in my area (suburb-ish area of Copenhagen), and I'm pretty darned far away from the cell tower. I have 2/4 bars.

The best I've seen with this carrier is 5/5 down/up in mbit. That's in the city with the upgraded cell towers.
The fastest I've ever done over 3G was 750 kB/s down over in a huge holiday center in another part of Denmark - it was with another provider though.

Enough of that, and let's see some speedtest results










That sounds right. I don't believe any US carriers used 3.5G HSDPA technology. I know Verizon skipped straight to 4G LTE coverage. Ooooo how I wish I had a Thunderbolt right now. Since I've already posted my home Verizon connection results, I'll try and post a result from my Verizon 3G Droid X later.


----------



## mr. biggums

my schools:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1239505230.png

not to bad considering its the middle of the day and where at max users for the network.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


That sounds right. I don't believe any US carriers used 3.5G HSDPA technology. I know Verizon skipped straight to 4G LTE coverage. Ooooo how I wish I had a Thunderbolt right now. Since I've already posted my home Verizon connection results, I'll try and post a result from my Verizon 3G Droid X later.


That's unfortunate. Then I totally understand why 3G has such a bad reputation over there


----------



## Bull

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]


----------



## Greensystemsgo




----------



## mrpep

Using a Motorola SB6120 modem! Paying for 12mbps and getting 21.


----------



## EpicPie

I really only have a 6Mb connection, silly Road Runner turbo boost non-sense.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Just got a replacement router from Verizon, same model with a newer firmware update though. It resolved my upload speed issue.

Verizon FiOS 25/25


----------



## JFuss

Y'all are so jelly of my Australian internet.


----------



## razr m3

Uploads usually ~24


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


Just got a replacement router from Verizon, same model with a newer firmware update though. It resolved my upload speed issue.

Verizon FiOS 25/25










Whys the ping so bad?


----------



## badatgames18




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Whys the ping so bad?


The server is kinda far away and probably not very good.


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The server is kinda far away and probably not very good.


Yeah i guess so

But i would of expected better on fibre

i mean i get the same ping to denmark


----------



## shinigamibob

Attachment 204773


----------



## Jolly Roger

Fetch.... I'm sitting here reading this thread while I'm waiting two hours to download acrobat pro at 106kb/s. Guh.


----------



## Mobius01

Paying for 20 Meg and I get:


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mobius01*


Paying for 20 Meg and I get:




Up to 20Mbps

Depending on distance from exchange and line quality.


----------



## Mygaffer

Its not bad but I'd jump ship for Verizon in a heartbeat.


----------



## nookkin

Paying for 2 meg and I get:









At least you're able to watch movies online


----------



## Killam0n

Results from http://www.speed.io
(Copied on 2011-04-11 14:39:34)
Download: 10104 Kbit/s
Upload : 3290 kbit/s
Connects : 1224 conn/min
Ping: 66 ms


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;13061618*
> Uploads usually ~24


There we go, that's more like it


----------



## luckyduck

charter.

paying for a 12/1 mbit 34.95 a month. 2yr agreement


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck;13088346*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charter.
> 
> paying for a 12/1 mbit 34.95 a month. 2yr agreement


you know that price is for 6/mo or 12/mo out of that 24/mo contract right?


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13088369*
> you know that price is for 6/mo or 12/mo out of that 24/mo contract right?


actually the price for the 1st 3 months is 19.99, then goes up to 34.99.

already had this fight with charter and won, LOL

Charter Internet™ Express-2 Year
Internet speeds up to 12 Mbps for downloading music, sharing photos and streaming video. Includes PowerBoost® for extra bursts of speed, free live sports online with ESPN3.com and The Charter Security Suite™
LEARN MORE
$3499 /mo
FOR 24 MONTHS
ORDER NOW


----------



## MooCwzRck

I love university internet...


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;13088461*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love university internet...


holy mother of......


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;13088461*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love university internet...


Lol yeah, I get 600 MB download and around 400 MB upload at the university 2ms PING









I'll post a screenie when I'm in lab again









EDIT:

No, those numbers are wrong. I think it was 200 down and around 150 up. I'm certain about the PING though. The Netherlands isn't that big though.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Lol yeah, I get 600 MB download and around 400 MB upload at the university 2ms PING









I'll post a screenie when I'm in lab again









EDIT:

No, those numbers are wrong. I think it was 200 down and around 150 up. I'm certain about the PING though. The Netherlands isn't that big though.


Yeah smaller countries or extremely dense areas get a huge advantage. The internet in most of the US is mediocre at best. So many places around me dont even have dsl as an option, let alone cable. We have 300 million people, but they are so spread out its really hard and expensive to build a network infrastructure that covers all that land AND is fast.


----------



## KidGixxer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*











I love university internet...


And i thought mine was impressive.


----------



## sexybastard

all for $25 a month


----------



## CrazzyRussian

U JELLY?

Verizon FIOS


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


U JELLY?

Verizon FIOS


lol why would I be?

I get 3x the download 2x the upload.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


U JELLY?

Verizon FIOS


Not really


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Not really



but you're jelous of this right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


but you're jelous of this right?




















Yeah that's pretty amazing, lol. Cable latency kicks ass - My provider does not offer FI over VDSL2 yet








I have cable as an alternative - 50/5, but it's with a 200GB cap. Considering I hit 200 GBs transferred in just this month the 5th of April, that's definitely not enough. And I'm pretty sure the speeds aren't that great in the middle of the day, so I'm not getting that.


----------



## Jason4i7

Im happy. It streams great and doesnt bog down with the 5 computers that use it regularly.


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13101568*
> Not really


IS that FTTC ?

looks very similar speeds

and

mobile net out and about


----------



## cokezone

Just got connected to my new service

to so bad


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer;13120903*
> IS that FTTC ?
> 
> looks very similar speeds
> 
> and
> 
> mobile net out and about


FTTN, but I have 50 meters of cable distance from the exchange, so in a sense it's more like FTTC. It's the fastest my ISP offers, even though I know I'd more than likely be able to get 100/20 speeds because of my distance from the exchange.


----------



## Extempt

come live in hong kong all that for just $99hkd


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian;13100441*
> U JELLY?
> 
> Verizon FIOS



no because I pay for the 5Mbit one get get way better connection for what i pay x] AFAIK
also it does great for gaming online!


----------



## XenoIRC

Better than the other options in my town.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian;13100441*
> U JELLY?


Negative.


----------



## gorb

At work:


----------



## The_Seabigbear




----------



## nbmjhk6

Funny thing is I only pay for 15mbps and I get close to a constant30


----------



## Mongo

Charter in NC 25mb/s I pay for.


----------



## Maximillian-E




----------



## csm725




----------



## Kasp1js




----------



## thetechfreak

^ Awesome speeds man.
Ping is superb.


----------



## cokezone




----------



## Varrkarus

Not bad considering the distance of the server, I guess...

Before I saw this thread, I thought my connection was amazing


----------



## townending

Love that fios, allows me to run a mumble server, gmod, tf2, and minecraft


----------



## Orli155

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orli155*


Before




After


----------



## SalisburySteak

FiOS isn't offered on my side of the town.







This plan is $30 in taxes plus $20 for taxes and other fees. This feels like a rip-off, but I don't want to get Timewarner.


----------



## t00sl0w

jeeze, i am stuck with windstream where i pay for 12down and get max 6.5......dont even get me started on the upload. worst thing is, comcast is less than a mile away....they wont come to us though because we are over a set of railroad tracks...complete and total BS because they had to cross the same tracks about 2 miles down the road to get to where they are now so, doesnt that place us on the correct side in the first place? plus, we live in the country so there are no house blocking them just following the tracks down and then shooting down our road, where close to 30 people live that would gladly give up windstream.


----------



## ovyeminem

France


Romania


----------



## PinkPenguin

*** is up with my upload speed today


----------



## ssgwright




----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


*** is up with my upload speed today





















Thats better


----------



## spice003

damn thats crazy, do you have monthly limit with that?

here is mine 12/1 package


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Not bad I guess, considering I get it for free...

Home network is a pitifully slow one...


----------



## Tdawg2k10

Got this at work a couple of months ago










Speedtest at home










I get full 30mb down when I am connected directly to the modem however that test was over wireless


----------



## Thedark1337

this is what i have after i installed DD WRT and its over wireless connection







35/35 fios plan


----------



## DOOOLY

here is mine


----------



## Thedark1337

^ I just noticed that faster than % of something.







I am faster than 98% of the US?


----------



## ez12a

i'm cheating


----------



## Sophath

mine


----------



## Thedark1337

after a few tweaks in my router.







Awesome. only 3mb more and i am at my ISP speed, which is 35 35









EDIT:







I am looking at the speed wave results and holy







those are fast ones, but they are universities and businesses http://speedtest.net/wave/4e89671f84c3ec67?a=i


----------



## LastBucsfan

FiOS 35/35


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Good speed, but ping is absolutely horrible.


----------



## cokezone

Tweaked my phone wifi pretty happy

wireless G


----------



## damocash

not bad for regional Australia....


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezone*


Tweaked my phone wifi pretty happy

wireless G











I feel dumb again, but how did you get the link to post the test from your mobile phone to the internet? I did not receive such an option after running the Speedtest.net app on my DROID X.


----------



## cyronn




----------



## cokezone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


I feel dumb again, but how did you get the link to post the test from your mobile phone to the internet? I did not receive such an option after running the Speedtest.net app on my DROID X.


Well update you're app

then go to results then click on it

then press the email button *looks like an envelope*


----------



## Eaglake

Got a new ISP


----------



## KidGixxer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KidGixxer*













Just reup'ed with fios for a better package.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Comcast is junk. It's not bad for peak hours, but not great for the price.


----------



## langer1972

I like comcast.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *langer1972*


I like comcast.


Get back with me after you've had them double bill you for installations and monthly charges multiple times. Had more than 15 service calls for local line problems before it was finally fixed, and are still getting 15Mbs less than what your paying for.

Or, better yet. Just look up the rating on the Consumerist.com for the worst company in America for 2010.

http://consumerist.com/2010/04/congr...n-america.html


----------



## Rogue71

][/URL]


----------



## LuminatX

Canada has crappy ISP's.


and heres a little better result with a different server.


----------



## marduk666

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1274416985.png


----------



## 3dhomejoe

I like my school's internet line.... I want a direct line to my house for free for life!


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Canada has crappy ISP's.


it sure does. even worse is their ability to overcharge people like crazy, especially with the overages. cmon $1.50/gb over ur cap???? *** when im paying 59.99/month there should be no damn caps. Biggest problem is its a dual monopoly at least in Ontario. Its either Rogers or Bell. Both of them treat their internet like its gasoline...and the prices are even more outrageous. no idea how the govt allows this crap. i know if rogers stopped spamming everyone with the stupid commercials and junk mail they could greatly lower the rates....


----------



## marduk666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue71*


it sure does. even worse is their ability to overcharge people like crazy, especially with the overages. cmon $1.50/gb over ur cap???? *** when im paying 59.99/month there should be no damn caps. Biggest problem is its a dual monopoly at least in Ontario. Its either Rogers or Bell. Both of them treat their internet like its gasoline...and the prices are even more outrageous. no idea how the govt allows this crap.


i agree i live in canada i pay 100$ for a 30mb/s with a cap of 150gig


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kc-tr*


LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rogue71*


it sure does. even worse is their ability to overcharge people like crazy, especially with the overages. cmon $1.50/gb over ur cap???? *** when im paying 59.99/month there should be no damn caps. Biggest problem is its a dual monopoly at least in Ontario. Its either Rogers or Bell. Both of them treat their internet like its gasoline...and the prices are even more outrageous. no idea how the govt allows this crap. i know if rogers stopped spamming everyone with the stupid commercials and junk mail they could greatly lower the rates....


yeah its redic. Im actually thinking about changing to http://teksavvy.com/en/res-internet.asp
speeds are roughly the same, maybe a bit lower, but at least you can get unlimited, or even 300gb cap isn't bad.


----------



## Allectis

Corn-Powered Internet! *Inhales tractor fumes*


----------



## koven

@ work lol


----------



## -Jeppe-

At my apartment :

at home at my parents:


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## xdanisx

My DL speeds have steadily decreased over the past year...










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*





Wow, nice!

EDIT:

Alright. this one's a ton better.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0




----------



## Ubeermench

used to have 50 download but i downgraded my package


----------



## Tropic55




----------



## cokezone

BE<3


----------



## dizzy4

Cox Communications. I pay for 12Mbit down 2mbit up







I am getting a GREAT deal










T-mobile tethered via wireless through my Nokia N8 (3.5g)


Not too shabby. Sometimes I see 5mbit down, but the upload is usually around 1mbit


----------



## scutzi128

I have some some torrents downloading as well right now: <3 Fios


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4;13623167*
> Cox Communications. I pay for 12Mbit down 2mbit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a GREAT deal


That is a great deal, how are you pulling that off? Your ping kinda sucks for how close you are though but I wouldn't worry about it until it reaches 100ms+.

Just switched to Earthlink from Roadrunner (Still through Time Warner, it's Roadrunner minus the power boost and it $10 cheaper).

This test is from yesterday when I called up TWC and they switched me over to Earthlnk, exact same modem, through 2 routers (one acting as switch) and on 802.11n wireless).









2 days ago when I had Roadrunner, extra speed is from power boost.









Both services are 15Mbps down, 1 up.


----------



## Eebobb




----------



## twisted5446

Only got the 3MB service...tough times


----------



## spice003




----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted5446;13625646*
> 
> 
> 
> Only got the 3MB service...tough times


It could be worse man my friend has 1 mb download and 384 kb upload. He had 15/1 but they had a cap of 80 gb per month and he watches movies online and they hit him with a $700 bill so he switched.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I win at ping! woot!


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb;13625776*
> It could be worse man my friend has 1 mb download and 384 kb upload. He had 15/1 but they had a cap of 80 gb per month and he watches movies online and they hit him with a $700 bill so he switched.


My sister has the 1Mbps/384k plan and it's just awful.... so awful....
I feel bad for my nephew because his pings are so high on Xbox Live and they can only get Verizon DSL because they live in the country. I think the highest they can get is 3Mbps MAYBE 7Mbps.

1Mbps feels like dial up.


----------



## Ishinomori

So far from the exchange *sigh*


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17;13625821*
> My sister has the 1Mbps/384k plan and it's just awful.... so awful....
> I feel bad for my nephew because his pings are so high on Xbox Live and they can only get Verizon DSL because they live in the country. I think the highest they can get is 3Mbps MAYBE 7Mbps.
> 
> 1Mbps feels like dial up.


Yea I play XBL and PSN and he always has a yellow and red bar its horrible. He gets so mad but he has no choice cause there is nothing else he can get.


----------



## Kick




----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb;13625852*
> Yea I play XBL and PSN and he always has a yellow and red bar its horrible. He gets so mad but he has no choice cause there is nothing else he can get.


My nephew can't even connect to a Call of Duty game unless someone invites him. It just sits there in the lobby searching and connecting.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;13625858*


Gah! It's great when you need to gigabit connection just to utilize your internet connection.


----------



## Anthony360

20MB/s downloads







to bad its not at my house


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17;13625920*
> My nephew can't even connect to a Call of Duty game unless someone invites him. It just sits there in the lobby searching and connecting.....


Ouch that's worse than my friend


----------



## Coldnapalm

heres my dinky comcast


----------



## Jotun




----------



## Erick Silver

Wireless at a Hotel in Stevensville, MI


----------



## luanswan2002

Noobs.


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17;13625540*
> That is a great deal, how are you pulling that off? Your ping kinda sucks for how close you are though but I wouldn't worry about it until it reaches 100ms+.


I am on my laptop connected through wireless. I dunno why the ping is so high, but I remember it being a looot lower when connected through the ethernet cable.

EDIT: It's a lot better tonight


----------



## Simple_echo

My Comcast connection in the evening. It varies at different times of the day.


----------



## twisted5446

not unhappy with my service...just want better. ATT only goes to 6MB switching very shortly....difference will not be much but for $5 more a month ill give it a shot


----------



## kill

for 10k miles away thats good right?


----------



## MovinOnUp

Paying for 10 down, .5 ^... not too shabby

I'm liking that Cogeco connection I saw earlier!


----------



## SigmaGT

=)


----------



## General_Jaja

^ SO Jealous ;(










I have never reached anything faster then 850kb/s though ;( I also have 200Gb usage per month, it all costs around $70 AUS a month.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Too bad i'm moving off campus next year


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigmaGT;13628845*
> 
> =)


wat


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

^Wut? Attemp to harassment?

Back to TC, this is my.


----------



## Blaze051806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotun;13625985*


----------



## 006

Speed is fine, but I hate bandwidth caps.


----------



## SigmaGT

that is fast! 500Mbps+ =)


----------



## hokk




----------



## BearStyle

Maybe The Fastest In Bulgaria and only for 7.5EU for a month.


----------



## jonjryjo

FiOS


----------



## Atomfix

ARGH!!! Telephone Exchange in my area is still using classic ADSL


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;13629235*
> 
> 
> Speed is fine, but I hate bandwidth caps.


Uverse 18/1.5?

How the hell are you getting 10ms ping on uverse? Currently have the 12/1.5 package, due to a f$#@ up on their end, but getting the 18/1.5 package soon. Just wondering how you are getting 10ms ping on a FTTN interleaved connection. Mine is about 22ms to the closest server to me. Around 50 miles away.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotun;13625985*


Damn.


----------



## bigdog320

crappy ping but i also live in alabama and i get more speed plus lower ping if i pick a server close to me then i 30-60ping and 10-20mbps plus


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdog320;13658777*
> crappy ping but i also live in alabama and i get more speed plus lower ping if i pick a server close to me then i 30-60ping and 10-20mbps plus


Why do you deliberately choose a server as far away as possible?


----------



## canna

30/5

My upload is a little gimp, but the downloads are actually pretty good.


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13658830*
> Why do you deliberately choose a server as far away as possible?


To test how good or bad my Internet preforms?


----------



## Pillz Here




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigdog320*


To test how good or bad my Internet preforms?


Distance is a pretty major factor in terms of benchmarking networks - so the longer way it is, the less varying your results are going to be. You're better off just choosing a close server


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13660291*
> Distance is a pretty major factor in terms of benchmarking networks - so the longer way it is, the less varying your results are going to be. You're better off just choosing a close server


then how about this lol



if i took off the wireless modem i get more


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdog320;13661127*
> then how about this lol
> 
> 
> 
> if i took off the wireless modem i get more


That looks OK, but your wireless signal could definitely use some tweaking. 60ms to a close server is very high.


----------



## twich12

hows it look? i think its a bit low considering i have a docsis 3.0 modem.... i need to call comcast again! i hate them


----------



## levontraut

this is mine... this is pretty much get that 80% of the time.... it does dip when i have hamachi running and my 2 game servers (mine craft and track mania)


----------



## bigdog320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13664416*
> That looks OK, but your wireless signal could definitely use some tweaking. 60ms to a close server is very high.


Well actually I'm not really on wireless i have the main modem looked up to the wireless modem and the wireless modem is hook up to my computer via Ethernet.

We have been having problems with Mediacom since day one









Maybe is the crappy modem they give us we ask for a new one but they wanted $100-200 something dollars for one. And I'm not the one paying for it so i have no say so in it


----------



## Vhozard

Upload sucks balls


----------



## Lutsk92

damn i'm just a piece of sand compared to u guys xD


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Mine is this 100% of the time.


----------



## Vhozard

Are bandwidth caps normal in the US/Canada?
What is an average cap?


----------



## ElementR




----------



## wcdolphin

I love where I work.


----------



## GivingHope

Absolutely the best speed I ever got at my school (UCLA)


----------



## frizo

Despite my hatred of Comcast as a company (former employee) I am fairly pleased with their internet service.


----------



## nookkin

My home speed (paying for 12/1):









My work speed:









I'm actually surprised at how low my work speed is considering that it's a datacenter... though they do have multiple ISPs in use.


----------



## Bradrj1029

neighborhood wifi until I can get my internet hooked up


----------



## iKhan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhozard*


Are bandwidth caps normal in the US/Canada?
What is an average cap?


Here in the US 150GB to 250GB a month. My ISP (Comcast Cable) has a 250GB per month cap, which is enough for me. AT&T has a 150GB cap for its DSL service and a 250GB cap for its 'fiber' service. The AT&T caps were recently implemented and are under investigation (150GB just isn't enough). Verizon is the only true fiber optic provider AFAIK and they don't have a cap...yet There are more ISPs, but these are the only ones I know about.

We have these caps because the ISPs are greedy and don't want people using Netflix/Hulu as some subscribers are ditching Cable TV for them.

Anyways here are my speeds. I usually get a bit more (around 23 Mbps) during the day, and at night I noticed it slows down a little. Either way, I'm happy camper because I pay for 12 Mbps or 15 Mbps, but get even faster internet







, and NO I'm not running a hacked modem. It's the same Arris Comcast gave me hooked up to a Linksys E2000.


----------



## iKhan

@ GivingHope

462 Mbps.............O_O

@ frizo

True. Comcast isn't the nicest or greatest company ever, but at least they're better than AT&T. For some reason we were paying $70 a month for not even 1 Mbps with phone. Now were paying ~$90 for something MUCH faster. I'd there get a pine cone shoved up my bum bum rather than AT&T again. Now they're trying to buy my mobile carrier T-Mobile -__-


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhozard*


Are bandwidth caps normal in the US/Canada?
What is an average cap?


Getting more normal as time goes by







. The average is 250GB and most national ISPs have one, exceptions being Verizon and Time Warner Cable (for now)


----------



## keaudio




----------



## anthony92

nothing special.


----------



## cokezone

Galaxy S

3G in the uk rocks


----------



## sctheluna

http://speedtest.net/result/1338742937.png


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## SlicketyRickety

And im having issues right now


----------



## Chris13002

Loving FIOS

I run it multiple times and always get a 0 ping...
What does that mean? I am on an Ethernet powerline adapter (Linksys PLK300N)


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Get sometin' good like me from Verizon FIOS


----------



## Amhro

in school, i wish i had it at home, lol


----------



## Abs.exe

lmao ^^ this is amazing xD


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Coming from dial-up this is amazing


----------



## parityboy

My remote workstation.


----------



## Akusho




----------



## von rottes

I feel so....sucky


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;13896119*
> I feel so....sucky


that's pretty good... upload isn't so good, but the download is







.


----------



## Nova.

Brand new internet. Upload is supposed to be 50 but I aint complaining.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Not Bad!


----------



## Manchot




----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## kid spartan

I'm jealous







My ping is pretty good though.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;13900524*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new internet. Upload is supposed to be 50 but I aint complaining.


You're internet is faster and cheaper than Brighthouse where I live.


----------



## gorb




----------



## ErOR

Here is mine, though it used to be better now it's just *****. I'm so annoyed at this crappy internet in NZ, makes me wonna go blow something up lol


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Charter 18/2 $40/m package.


Thunderbolt through Verizon









Wish I could use the St. Louis server, but it maxes at 12Mbps but get a ping of 12-15ms. Have to use other servers to get the full speed


----------



## Nakattk

Figured I would throw mine in the hat.


----------



## Bloodys

Well it downloads all fast + its cheap simply words - i love it


----------



## ggoodd

for 15 cnd a month

edit: so now u all know where i live..............


----------



## xion




----------



## drnilly007

Horrible my sig rig is down which pulls 20mb download and 10 ping about same upload. Hardware does make a difference in internet speed...


----------



## Oh Em Gee LAWL

How do I achieve downloads speeds anywhere near this? It's always puzzled me that I'm only getting 1.5mbps at most for downloads


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh Em Gee LAWL;13935613*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I achieve downloads speeds anywhere near this? It's always puzzled me that I'm only getting 1.5mbps at most for downloads


who is your ISP?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh Em Gee LAWL;13935613*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I achieve downloads speeds anywhere near this? It's always puzzled me that I'm only getting 1.5mbps at most for downloads


If you're talking about P2P then it's probably because you can only receive pieces as fast as other people can upload them.

Mine:










Gotta love Wyoming high speed internet. Can't complain because the folks pay for it. When I get out of the Navy I'm settling down somewhere with fiber optic and that's that.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh Em Gee LAWL;13935613*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I achieve downloads speeds anywhere near this? It's always puzzled me that I'm only getting 1.5mbps at most for downloads


Comcast uses speed boost. It boosts the speed of small download packets. Hence why your speeds are much greater than they really are.

I use www.testmy.net for speed tests and it provides a more accurate result


----------



## SigmaGT

new results ^.^!


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh Em Gee LAWL;13935613*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I achieve downloads speeds anywhere near this? It's always puzzled me that I'm only getting 1.5mbps at most for downloads


1.5MBps you're seeing

so 1.5MB/s or MBps is around 13mbps

so you're only see half that speed roughly

also i understand you're ISP uses some speed boost for the first 10MB or so?


----------



## Varrkarus




----------



## General_Chris

mines lol


----------



## Miitch




----------



## sctheluna

[URL=]
[/URL]


----------



## Hyoketsu

Huuuh, looks like some of you guys have quite high ping. If those are the numbers you get from the nearest servers, what kind of ping do you get from those that are halfway around the globe?

OT: I think I already posted mine in another thread... Oh well, e-peen threads for the win!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Huuuh, looks like some of you guys have quite high ping. If those are the numbers you get from the nearest servers, what kind of ping do you get from those that are halfway around the globe?

OT: I think I already posted mine in another thread... Oh well, e-peen threads for the win!










Jesus


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZFedora*


Jesus


Yeah, I know, the upload's lagging behind a bit; it should be a hundred as well


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;12051890*
> 
> 
> What im dealin with. My ping is usually 10-12ms in win 7, maybe its Ubuntu.


Got rid of that crappy DSL. Now im back to the speeds I was getting 6 or 7 years ago in Houston. Main thing im happy about now is my Internet will not go out 3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## The_Network




----------



## neonraver

This is the best we can get on our line. Internet in the UK is generally crap in my experience. Was with Virgin last year and had so many problems. Got noise on the line this year. It's never going to be great.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I like how I'm still faster than 72% of Canada.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Just got yet ANOTHER speed jump out of Comcast. So far it went from 18/2, 20/4, 30/6, and now this:

And I have had the same bill for years.


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;13986656*
> 
> 
> This is the best we can get on our line. Internet in the UK is generally crap in my experience. Was with Virgin last year and had so many problems. Got noise on the line this year. It's never going to be great.


Tweak the SNR to 3db add fastpath

i'm sure it could be better


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezone*


Tweak the SNR to 3db add fastpath

i'm sure it could be better










3dB and you'll see dropouts. Fastpath is a good idea though, if your ISP permits it. Easily drops the ping a 10-15 pieces depending on your current ping.


----------



## Lige

Yay for terrible asymmetric speeds!


----------



## cokezone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


3dB and you'll see dropouts. Fastpath is a good idea though, if your ISP permits it. Easily drops the ping a 10-15 pieces depending on your current ping.


Depends on the line

my lines keeps in sync for about 200+ hours before resyncing @ 0.8db


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezone*


Depends on the line

my lines keeps in sync for about 200+ hours before resyncing @ 0.8db


DSL specs say 6dB. Anything lower and dropouts are likely.


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;14013544*
> DSL specs say 6dB. Anything lower and dropouts are likely.


Over here 3,6,9,12,15 are all offered depending on which ISP

But 6db is usually the default one.


----------



## neonraver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezone*


Tweak the SNR to 3db add fastpath

i'm sure it could be better










No idea how to do that. I know on Be we can change our Internet profiles ourselves and I'm on standard at the moment and Be have fiddled around with it a bit with no luck. Im on a constant 15ms today though so I'm happy. It's just so up and down


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;14021309*
> No idea how to do that. I know on Be we can change our Internet profiles ourselves and I'm on standard at the moment and Be have fiddled around with it a bit with no luck. Im on a constant 15ms today though so I'm happy. It's just so up and down


I'm just away to join BE soon

So i'll be looking to max out my line

and you go into the member centre on the bottom right

1) optimise for speed = 3db profile
2) standard setting = 6db profile
3) optimise for reliability = 9db profile
4) gaming mode on/off


----------



## ataraxia

Sorry am I stuck in the 90s? I know a farmer in Devon who can get faster internet than me


----------



## hokk

Ataraxia you tried going onto the TT forum and requesting a faster profile?


----------



## Plex

This is residential.
I'm happy with it.


----------



## onoz




----------



## ataraxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer;14048079*
> 
> 
> Ataraxia you tried going onto the TT forum and requesting a faster profile?


A what? Thought it was just because I'm nowhere near a telephone exchange


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ataraxia;14056718*
> A what? Thought it was just because I'm nowhere near a telephone exchange


105ms is really high even for one being far away from the exchange.


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ataraxia;14056718*
> A what? Thought it was just because I'm nowhere near a telephone exchange


No looks like you're on a heavy interleaving profile

Try asking for a fastpath profile

even my friend whos so far away he gets 1.2mbps on LLU still manages to get roughly 60-70 ping.

Go here http://www.talktalkmembers.com/forums/register.php


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

though my ping has doubled lately (gonna contact my ISP about it before i pay my bill) connect is still good


----------



## Spooony

me and my fake internet god out networks are crap





Local Server
Test conducted on 2/07/2011 5:38:25 AM

Download Speed: 371 kbps (46.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 236 kbps (29.5 KB/sec transfer rate)

Latency: 344 ms


----------



## travesty

internet at school









at work










internet at home

















cant wait to go back to school


----------



## Spooony

My network is no 6 ^ 3.2 my arse lol


----------



## flipd

Wewt. From home.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd;14066211*
> 
> 
> Wewt. From home.


Dang that is a really fast download speed for a home network.

Here are mine:

At work:










At school:










At my current apartment for the summer:


----------



## Spooony

thats thru my nokia. ucbrowser with my nokia is faster than ny nokia connected to my pc lol
my modem chained thru 3 proxies smash this piece of crap


----------



## gonX

Work:


The funny thing is that the office is practically as much in the middle of Copenhagen as possible. They _should_ be able to get faster speeds, but I am not sure...


----------



## jfiaff




----------



## Spooony

This is with Opera Mobile browser on my nokia









Server in England








With my 7.2mb modem I hit over 200 going thru your-freedom. Phones 3G sucks


----------



## cokezone

UMTS still working good


----------



## thefuzzypenguin

At work - really wish I had this at home for gaming!


----------



## Djbs65

Yup, this is a good avg. (heh, rub fingers on shirt)


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezone*











UMTS still working good










My e220 does not want to go to 3G on my one provider. It sees the network but doesnt want to log in. Sometimes it goes to 3g but its hours of struggle to do. My network almost the same up and down but mine little bit slower cause I somehow exploited they're broken gateways lol soooo I dont get charged


----------



## andrei.c

good speed for 7$/month


----------



## Flying Donkey

Oh so fast...

Currently out of the country. Forgot what speeds I had in California.


----------



## Snowmen

<--- Must get a faster connection + unlimited bandwidth...


----------



## Spooony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei.c*



good speed for 7$/month










zesus lol we got 1 company ruling the hard lines so internet cost more than sperm of a nobel piece prize winner


----------



## OfficerMac

My speed currently. My ISP just introduced a new service that will cost the same and give me 100/15mb instead of 50/5mb. Awesome!


----------



## silvershyguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*




My speed currently. My ISP just introduced a new service that will cost the same and give me 100/15mb instead of 50/5mb. Awesome!


I just replaced my docsis 2.0 modem with a 3.0 on Midcontinent in ND and was did a few speedtests to see the difference. I belive I was on 20Mbps down/2Mbps up before, they upgraded me to 30/5 for the same price too









Docsis 2.0 modem:









Docsis 3.0 modem:


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Yesterday night:










This morning after the "BT Infinity" install:










After years and years of only getting 5-6Mbps out of an "upto 24Mbps" ADSL2+ line, I finally have an internet connection worth caring about. My upload speed is now two megabits faster than my previous average connection. I'm not sure if I should smile or facepalm hahaha.

I had to lol as I downloaded a 4GB file in 20 minutes while also browsing/watching youtube videos etc.

FTTC/FTTP is gonna be huge for average internet speeds in the UK once it really gets going.

I'm only the seventh person the engineer has installed FTTC internet for in my area and the cabinet serves at least 100 homes. I actually want it to stay this way lol. Less connections in the cab, less crosstalk, more stability for my line







.

It wont be long though


----------



## Chris13002

at work...









at home...









Talk about opposite speeds...


----------



## adridu59

I have 30 Mb/s at home


----------



## levontraut

virgin media
50 down 
5 up

on 900 gig 1025 gig for the month so far


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14224116*
> Yesterday night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning after the "BT Infinity" install:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years and years of only getting 5-6Mbps out of an "upto 24Mbps" ADSL2+ line, I finally have an internet connection worth caring about. My upload speed is now two megabits faster than my previous average connection. I'm not sure if I should smile or facepalm hahaha.
> 
> I had to lol as I downloaded a 4GB file in 20 minutes while also browsing/watching youtube videos etc.
> 
> FTTC/FTTP is gonna be huge for average internet speeds in the UK once it really gets going.
> 
> I'm only the seventh person the engineer has installed FTTC internet for in my area and the cabinet serves at least 100 homes. I actually want it to stay this way lol. Less connections in the cab, less crosstalk, more stability for my line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It wont be long though


Got home from work. Was hearing on the phone that internet had been off for hours.

Jumped on PC. Internet was up.

Checked my speed again.

Got this:


















Was quoted 33.1Mbps when I ordered it. Wasn't 100% happy with the 27-28Mbps I was getting on the first day, but it seems to have sorted itself now







.


----------



## Spooony




----------



## mikeseth

The best I ever got. On a 72mbit/s line with an unlocked modem.


----------



## Spooony

My data usage past few days


----------



## mastical




----------



## cokezone

Got WCDMA working 24-7 now

nice speed boost


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

here's mine from boondocks, ks


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


Yesterday night:










This morning after the "BT Infinity" install:










After years and years of only getting 5-6Mbps out of an "upto 24Mbps" ADSL2+ line, I finally have an internet connection worth caring about. My upload speed is now two megabits faster than my previous average connection. I'm not sure if I should smile or facepalm hahaha.

I had to lol as I downloaded a 4GB file in 20 minutes while also browsing/watching youtube videos etc.

FTTC/FTTP is gonna be huge for average internet speeds in the UK once it really gets going.

I'm only the seventh person the engineer has installed FTTC internet for in my area and the cabinet serves at least 100 homes. I actually want it to stay this way lol. Less connections in the cab, less crosstalk, more stability for my line







.

It wont be long though











You don't get crosstalk over fiber.

But if your are talking about the copper to your house, it's very unlikely any crosstalk will cause line instability over a short distance like FTTC.

OpenReach Engineer told me they are gearing up for 80Mb speeds for BT Infinity the end of this year/next year.


----------



## Colbey1701

I'm very happy with mine. I have downloaded from BBC iPlayer at 48MB total over 4 programs.


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster




----------



## lonnie5000

Cox cable. I pay $39 a month for 15mb down and 5mb up. Seems my speeds are always close to 30mb down. No complaints here.


----------



## Dronac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*











Cox cable. I pay $39 a month for 15mb down and 5mb up. Seems my speeds are always close to 30mb down. No complaints here.










Same story here.


----------



## gorb




----------



## Cape Cod

One year ago my DL speed was 63 and upload speed was 9.5. The Boston server has issue. I get over 100 ping to Boston which is 80 miles and a 45 ping to NY which is 350 miles. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## feteru

Reserved for when home








I get about 30 down/25 up. Pay $35 a month









Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## beers

Mine is still crappy. In other news, contract runs out for Verizon next month. That Comcast 22/5 business package keeps looking more and more tempting, although $100/mo does not. Bandwidth is so crappy in this area..


----------



## AwesomePuterNinja

Plusnet Technologies - Up to 20meg.

A very poor show indeed


----------



## cory1234

I was paying $20 a month in State College for around 16mb down. Paying $30 a month now for the same plan 2 hours south with higher downloads. Can't complain I suppose, although Comcast is a shady company.


----------



## Twinkadink

Not too bad haha.


----------



## Aircon

Overseas all the way. This was also done over wifi on a macbook pro, on a networked shared by an entire family.


----------



## xXSebaSXx




----------



## neonraver

Finally got internet in my room! Needed to buy some TP-Link Powerline adapters because i'm too far away from the router and they work perfectly.



Not bad for internet down a phoneline in the UK.


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd




----------



## AMOCO




----------



## staryoshi

I just switched over to Qwest at my new residence... Not quite the 40 down, 20 up I was promised, but for $30/mo I have few complaints









I think the time is right to host a Minecraft server


----------



## frizo

Ran a test at work.


----------



## talktoqwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;14691263*
> I just switched over to Qwest at my new residence... Not quite the 40 down, 20 up I was promised, but for $30/mo I have few complaints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the time is right to host a Minecraft server


Hey staryoshi, this is B with the CenturyLink Help Team. Your upload speed is definitely not running right. If you would like me to take a look at your DSL line, send me an e-mail to [email protected], and I'll see what's going on.

Thanks,

B
CenturyLink Help Team


----------



## Hallock




----------



## mothow




----------



## Robilar

Here is mine after a recent upgrade with Rogers. Also get 250GB per month of data. Could care less about upload speed, only my ping and download speed are important.


----------



## yuksel911

i pay 5$ per month ^^ is that good ? i think it's the king of the price performance list ^^ + it's unlimited


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuksel911;14707703*
> i pay 5$ per month ^^ is that good ? i think it's the king of the price performance list ^^ + it's unlimited


For $5 thats great.

I pay $50 for roughly the same lol


----------



## Techboy10

Home:









Work: 32.34 Down / 16.44 Up / 24 ping (not posting picture because ISP is company name)


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talktoqwest;14702308*
> Hey staryoshi, this is B with the CenturyLink Help Team. Your upload speed is definitely not running right. If you would like me to take a look at your DSL line, send me an e-mail to [email protected], and I'll see what's going on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> B
> CenturyLink Help Team


And that is whats is up!!!!
Hella good service there!!!!


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;14698202*
> Ran a test at work.


Wow I would give my pinkie finger for those upload speeds!! Stuck with 1MB here in Canada.... 2MB if I want to pay $99.99/Mth lol


----------



## Billy_5110

I'm a boss:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1449919520.png


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;14709102*
> I'm a boss:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1449919520.png


LOL, here's mine. Posted it on this thread before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;14318389*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best I ever got. On a 72mbit/s line with an unlocked modem.


Someone (the op) should be ranking people based on their speed.


----------



## Billy_5110

Canada ftw =D

Anyway, thats at school ( we have i5 760, p7p55d, hd 5770) and this speed...

We are arround 300 on the connexion. Guess how fast it would be alone?

You must pay a lto for 72mb/s...


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;14709153*
> Canada ftw =D
> 
> Anyway, thats at school ( we have i5 760, p7p55d, hd 5770) and this speed...
> 
> We are arround 300 on the connexion. Guess how fast it would be alone?


I have 72mbit/s down and 50 mbit/s up at home and 840gb bandwidth. I'm using an unlocked modem, not really sure how "legal" that is but I get a tad more dl/up speed.


----------



## Billy_5110

How much does it cost 0.0 i WANT that much of bandwith...

I got 30mb/s down and 2mb/s up with 120gb BW at home... And can you link me a modem that raise up the speed? =D


----------



## PhRe4k

I can't complain


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not bad for Adelaide, Australia, considering I am in a ADSL "Blackspot".

I have friends who have less then 2Mb/s down and only like 250Kb/s up.

But seeing some of the others here I cant wait for fiber optical to the house


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;14709125*
> LOL, here's mine. Posted it on this thread before.
> 
> Someone (the op) should be ranking people based on their speed.


And how exactly would "unlocking" a router give you more bandwidth?

Rogers provides bandwidth based on what it outputs through your home cable.

They also monitor your download and upload speeds (and data usage as well).

I have the Rogers extreme (the fastest tier they provide) and don't get anywhere near those speeds.


----------



## Osea23

Paying Comcast for 12MB internet but i actually get 20MB







I used to be able to get 26MB before my Realtek LAN driver went crazy.


----------



## Robilar

Tried speedtest again after stopping my daughter's massive ITunes download...

Seems like my download speed improved.


----------



## FiX

Best Iv got in a while...


----------



## Osea23

Man...my lil bro was gaming....new results


----------



## vitality

At school, wireless-








At school, Wired-









i love this internet.


----------



## fuloran1




----------



## Sneezemeat

@ Home 

Should be 40/40


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I just switched over to Qwest at my new residence... Not quite the 40 down, 20 up I was promised, but for $30/mo I have few complaints









I think the time is right to host a Minecraft server



















Qwest speedtest paints a slightly faster picture:


----------



## lieschen-mueller

Is not always so good, good time for tests


----------



## Arrowslinger

I may be the slowest









Visual wares graph shows me around satellite speed.

This is my hot spot from my sprint palm pre, work does not allow using their guest WiFi so I use this.

Decent for a smart phone hot spot?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger;14927587*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be the slowest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visual wares graph shows me around satellite speed.
> 
> This is my hot spot from my sprint palm pre, work does not allow using their guest WiFi so I use this.
> 
> Decent for a smart phone hot spot?


thats pretty slow. I get up to 15mb/s on my 4G connection with my htc evo 3d


----------



## dudenell

Probably would be faster at 4am but meh.


----------



## Tom1121

Not bad for a home connection. It's not FIOS but still fast and what's nice is it always stays this speed.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

today
highest at home
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1452729270.png
and on ipod via wifi hotspot
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/networking-security/226826d1314823393t-nice-speeds-mobile-3g-imageuploadedbytapatalk1314823495.932964.jpg


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudenell;14927676*
> Probably would be faster at 4am but meh.


----------



## patricksiglin

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1481636357.png


----------



## Capwn




----------



## microman




----------



## Wasd.alltheway

my worst ever http://www.speedtest.net/result/1449988507.png
http://www.pingtest.net/result/45860562.png


----------



## Peremptor

Here's what the richest man in the world says is worth $40-50 a month










Now that's looking out for your bottomline kids.


----------



## Jamar16

Will do an update later, just remember i am downloading Windows 8, but download speeds are up between 4-6MBs


----------



## onoz

< 50 Miles away:


~2750 Miles away:


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;14928033*
> < 50 Miles away:
> 
> 
> ~2750 Miles away:


----------



## beers

Finally upgraded from crappy 4m/768k Verizon that goes down to 0.5 mbit every night from 7:30 to 10:00 pm and picked up some comcast..


----------



## 2010rig

I'm so jelly at some of the speeds posted here.


----------



## Manischewitz

Glad Im only visiting here


----------



## gonX

Grandparents:


----------



## cokezone

Nvm


----------



## firro

plz dont hate


----------



## Lahey




----------



## The Pro

Here is mine


----------



## $ilent




----------



## phz10

If anyone is not satisfied with 20/1 **** you, anyway i get new internet in a couple of weeks,


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## qTAP




----------



## gonX

Work:


----------



## IXcrispyXI




----------



## ZaNgEtZu56

[/URL]

Now imagine that across 5 computers...


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

New apartment


----------



## jerom

my speed test results is
downloads: 1.09Mbps
uploads: 0.8Mbps
i got it from here. ScanMySpeed


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerom*


my speed test results is
downloads: 1.09Mbps
uploads: 0.8Mbps
i got it from here.


Use speedtest.net The information is more reliable.


----------



## Arrowslinger

I went up to an F+









Anyway not to risk losing my sprint service, increasing the contract and a new phone. I started just a few minutes ago using crickets broadband mobile, 45 a month and I can decide when I no longer need it


----------



## Bedo




----------



## Astonished

mine's embarrassing


----------



## Tom Thumb

How do you put those pictures in your post?


----------



## zephiK

@Tom Thumb: You use img tags.
[ img ] link to image [ / img] (without the spaces)


----------



## Tom Thumb

Thanks! A little slow right now, usually around 44!


----------



## Escatore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GivingHope*


Absolutely the best speed I ever got at my school (UCLA)










And I thought UCSD had good speeds...









I almost fell on the floor when I saw the gauge hit the upper limit


----------



## Turtles

I thought UMBC had good speeds...


----------



## cokezone

Very happy with my ping today








DSL 4eva !!


----------



## jwalker150

][/URL]


----------



## karmuhhhh

Not too shabby for wireless.


----------



## ZainyAntics

I'm uploading some video's right now but it's usually 33/33


----------



## gonX

Is it just me or do the images not have any content on them?


----------



## scotishhaggis




----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15098034*
> Is it just me or do the images not have any content on them?


Same, kinda weird.


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15098034*
> Is it just me or do the images not have any content on them?


Same here


----------



## Worple

[/URL]


----------



## stubass

would love to get a faster connection, the best i can buy is 20/4 but the wife says its too expensive. Still happy tho


----------



## Codyusesthis

I hate my upload.


----------



## Darkslayer7

collage . its free , and mediocore speed . But still its 10 35pm ( a lot of ppl are downloading torrents , so its acceptable for me.


----------



## l_Will_l

I hate my upload as well.


----------



## scotty453

home internet.


----------



## Codyusesthis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scotty453*




home internet.


Nice, wish we all could get a server within 50 miles.


----------



## fritx




----------



## tylerand

Decided to take a test on my University's server, supposed i shouldn't really be surprised that it's so fast, but it's by far faster than any other internet connection i've ever used.

The internet connection speed was being limited by my cables speed of 100mbps, which was rather impressive to me.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Looking at these tables make me wanna cry.


----------



## Mighty Neph




----------



## xxlawman87xx

MY ping is a little high today.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx;15129757*
> 
> MY ping is a little high today.


*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***

and for the problems in yemen we only get this these days!!!!
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1509999316.png

super pc but gay internet


----------



## Tipless

mines alright lol


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tipless*










mines alright lol


Dude i would get Brighthouse! I had them when I lived in Orlando. They eat comcast for lunch!


----------



## FreekyGTi




----------



## Oedipus

Work:










Home is 62/12.


----------



## Tipless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx*


Dude i would get Brighthouse! I had them when I lived in Orlando. They eat comcast for lunch!


i dont think we have them in tallahassee


----------



## Tom Thumb

Wireless test!


----------



## GanjaSMK




----------



## fluffy wabbit

Is this good?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluffy wabbit*











Is this good?


On my university I have a little bit higher DL, 6x the upload and 2ms Ping. But yeah this is a smaller country (Netherlands).

How do you get those little images that everyone posts?


----------



## fluffy wabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


On my university I have a little bit higher DL, 6x the upload and 2ms Ping. But yeah this is a smaller country (Netherlands).

How do you get those little images that everyone posts?


i tested again a couple more times and got just about 600 mbps d/l speed. if youre using windows 7 you can use the snipping tool. it works better.


----------



## Pascal1973

I'm happy...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


On my university I have a little bit higher DL, 6x the upload and 2ms Ping. But yeah this is a smaller country (Netherlands).

How do you get those little images that everyone posts?


There's a share button right in your face when the test finishes


----------



## cokezone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluffy wabbit*











Is this good?


Shopped?

or just no see share ?


----------



## AppetiteNZ

Crappy NZ internet FTL


----------



## fatalizer

this are mine. I could get 20mb download speed but since i live outside the city it works only at that.....


----------



## Chuckclc

Crazy freakin scores that i cant comprehend. Here is my best.









But mine is free.


















You get a B and i get a C, go figure.


----------



## fatalizer

maybe i dont lose any packets or have less jitter than u.. my connection is just for gaming.

My ping in milan is 5-8 not 15 as u can see from speedtest...


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


this are mine. I could get 20mb download speed but since i live outside the city it works only at that.....





Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


maybe i dont lose any packets or have less jitter than u.. my connection is just for gaming.

My ping in milan is 5-8 not 15 as u can see from speedtest...


My ping varies from 5-22. I don take much into this stuff. Long as it works I am happy. I dont play online so oh well.


----------



## Sisaroth

Good enough for me.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluffy wabbit*


i tested again a couple more times and got just about 600 mbps d/l speed. if youre using windows 7 you can use the snipping tool. it works better.


Yeah it fluctuates a lot at my university too. I always like how the meter can't go any further but the numbers are still increasing.

It gives me an > 9000 feeling









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There's a share button right in your face when the test finishes










Oh yeah, I feel stupid









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokezone*


Shopped?

or just no see share ?


Look at the ISP









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Crazy freakin scores that i cant comprehend. Here is my best.









But mine is free.


















You get a B and i get a C, go figure.


He's in the top 33% of the population, you are in the top 55% of the population. I think the mark is based on that (you have average internet speeds, and he has good internet speeds).


----------



## Chuckclc

Yeah but i would rather be at 7.82mb then 5.81mb. NM, different countries.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Recently changed to a HSPA+ modem, I wasn't expecting much of an improvement but I was pleasantly surprised









New Huawei E353










Old Huawei E220


----------



## ikcti

It's supposed to be 16 down and 1.2 up. Paying around 35 USD (46 SGD)







Getting fibre 100/50 in less than a month


----------



## Shame486

My ****ty ISP. Random disconnects are not rare. Once I had counted around 50 disconnects in 2hours, yet they don't give me refund for one month, its unstable but oh well


----------



## MOONMOUNT

I'm paying $40 a month wish i had the one that cost a $100 month it'd be 3 times as fast lol


----------



## Deano12345

55 euro per month, pretty good for the price considering how expensive BB is in Ireland


----------



## TwiggLe

Paying $54.95 a month for 30/5 getting pretty much spot on. 









Here's my results from before/after I upgraded. I just did a bunch of tests to a few places farther away then I normally test to see what I got too. I was on a 6mpbs/768kpbs DSL connection before the switch. Price difference? $15..


----------



## SacredChaos

This is the only ISP in my area, which is DSL. They are currently supposed to be installing FTTH, which I can't wait for. Oh... I pay $70 a month for this. The internet is VERY stable though, never had any issues other than being overpriced and low bandwidth.


----------



## jerom

i tested my internet connection at two different speed test site
scanmyspeed.com
downloads: 1.09Mbps
uploads: 0.8Mbps
www.speedtest.net
downloads: 1.98Mbps
uploads: 0.5Mbps
why is this speed difference?


----------



## Agis




----------



## MojoW

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1516409701.png


----------



## bob808

comcast


----------



## Erick




----------



## phz10




----------



## mnkeyprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agis;15173804*


W T F (you cant say what the f--k?) ? LOL

fiber optic?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I should try again when the server isn't crowded...


----------



## bayleyw

Bounded by the 100Mb Ethernet in my dorm -_-


----------



## sivarthcaz

Campus connection


----------



## cpt_alex

Why my up speed is double the download I don't know


----------



## coachmark2




----------



## oceanlyner

...


----------



## oedstlych




----------



## evilghaleon




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## z3r0_k00l75




----------



## xXjay247Xx

I live in a small village in the valleys of Wales, and I think I get great speeds.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

With the 15/5 package.


----------



## mksteez




----------



## ZFedora

New connection


----------



## neonraver

My guess is that this is pretty good for internet down a phone line and not cable.


----------



## levontraut

look at my avatar


----------



## Slow*Jim

Not bad for peak hours









$29.95/month, and I haven't had an outage once yet :knockonwood:


----------



## ZFedora

2 new


----------



## neonraver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora;15297012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 new


How can the lower speed be faster than a smaller percentage of the US? Weird.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonraver;15297091*
> How can the lower speed be faster than a smaller percentage of the US? Weird.


Upload has a factor in deciding percent too


----------



## SgtMunky

What do you think? I pay for 50Mb, typically people get a few less than they pay for because of quality etc, so I think I'm doing well


----------



## MaxFTW

Just upgraded from 10Mb to 30Mb

Was paying £27 and im only paying £30 for this


----------



## coolvimal

My speed test results are,

Downloading speed - 1010Kbps
Uploading speed- 456Kbps..
I performed my internet speed test here IP-Details.com .
Is this good or not?


----------



## sktfreak

Hooray for crap internet.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Not too bad, not too bad at all


----------



## ZFedora

Wow my upload is garbage


----------



## quadx

free


----------



## beers

Apparently upload to vegas sucks.
Other locations in the area are pretty crap for bandwidth too.


----------



## blue_k

I am quite impressed by the speed of my internet, when it works. Almost daily though the modem loses it's connection with Bright House for at least a half hour at a time.


----------



## nicolasl46

According to Time Warner NY, my plan is a 10MB service, and they charge an extra $5 for their turbo boost which takes you to 15MB, but according to speedtest.net and various other sites this is what I'm actually getting:  Is this normal? To be getting more that what it is actually being advertised?


Will I see any improvements if I buy a docsis 3.0 cable modem, or it would be just the same?


----------



## larrytan




----------



## NFL




----------



## mansbigbrother




----------



## Birdy1337

Yay for slow crappy internet. My packet loss went from around 16% to 0% when I switched my internet plan.


----------



## kromar




----------



## Born2rade




----------



## x_HackMan

Being throttled by BT it sucks -_-


----------



## WC_EEND

Steam manages to push it into 2-3MB/s range though. On cable I can get up to 5,5MB/s


----------



## swrmxs

Tried twice. Once with my laptop using the in built wifi with the router being less than a foot away. 
2nd time was with a direct connection going from Cable modem to router then to Laptop

*Wifi *


*Direct connection*


----------



## scheibler

I probly have the worst connection. AT&T DSL. Living with the grandparents. Wonder if there is anyway to make it faster? Downloading a game on steam takes abour 24hours!










http://www.speedtest.net/result/1557247386.png


----------



## Prpntblr95

Running Wireless


----------



## MasterCheese99




----------



## Epyon415

Are you on biz class? I get about 20D and 3U with their middle of the pack service.


----------



## Artisian

Getting more than we pay for


----------



## blackbalt89

This is on my universities wireless network.

I'm thinking FiOS.


----------



## Rucka315

mine is in my signature

Time Warner wide band service


----------



## Prpntblr95

School's connection










My home connection via Wireless


----------



## TheRic89

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1560540393.png

awesome dsl haha


----------



## Slayer537

RIT's internet, running internet2. This was NOT taken on the academic side. They cap the upload at about 500KB/s per external connection. The download is uncapped. Theoretical down and upload speeds are both 128 MB/s (1 Gb/s).


----------



## Sneaky Payload

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*




This is on my universities wireless network.

I'm thinking FiOS.



You are wrong. They are running an enterprise level line. IE a T-3/Triple T-3/OC line. Even if your university had FIOs, you wouldn't get those speeds.

That would be the norm for FIOs in home (actually, the upload speed would be a half to a quarter of that.), but realize you are sharing that connection with hundreds of other individuals, and still getting that speed.


----------



## adramalech707




----------



## cky2k6




----------



## SimpleTech

My previous posts:

http://www.overclock.net/9790813-post784.html
http://www.overclock.net/10620774-post904.html

Now:


----------



## sintricate

Closest 2 servers...


----------



## Fortunex

Campus internet, the upload is rather slow today, it's usually around 200.


----------



## sintricate

^ At what point does the HD become a bottleneck for internet bandwidth?


----------



## Fortunex

It would depend on the hard drive I imagine.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;15533617*
> ^ At what point does the HD become a bottleneck for internet bandwidth?


Way before that, unless you have an SSD.


----------



## cokezone

meh


----------



## MaroonZ24

Not to bad =]


----------



## jerom

this is my speed
download speed =1.09Kbps and
upload speed =0.87kbps
and i check my speed from Ip-Details.com
how about my speed?? is it good or bad?


----------



## marduk666




----------



## Chrit

Speedtest is a terrible way to measure speeds.

This thread should be "Post your upstream, downstream and SNR"


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit;15566324*
> Speedtest is a terrible way to measure speeds.
> 
> This thread should be "Post your upstream, downstream and SNR"


Some modems don't allow you to access that.


----------



## cokezone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrit*


Speedtest is a terrible way to measure speeds.

This thread should be "Post your upstream, downstream and SNR"



Mode:Fastpath & ADSL2+
17942/1399kbps
SNR 3.5/3.3db


----------



## xVido

Attachment 237436


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrit*


Speedtest is a terrible way to measure speeds.

This thread should be "Post your upstream, downstream and SNR"


Good thing this isn't "Post your internet speed", it's "post your speedtest results".


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xVido;15575039*
> View attachment 237436


I'm surprised you're not dropping like crazy. In Denmark the minimum recommended SNR values are 6dB, and the modem will always train to a speed that has a SNR around 6dB.

I can't access my SNR values right now since my router isn't being cooperative, but last I checked I had 40 dB SNR on my downstream at ~40000kbit, and 11 dB SNR on ~10000 upstream


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15577576*
> I'm surprised you're not dropping like crazy. In Denmark the minimum recommended SNR values are 6dB, and the modem will always train to a speed that has a SNR around 6dB.
> 
> I can't access my SNR values right now since my router isn't being cooperative, but last I checked I had 40 dB SNR on my downstream at ~40000kbit, and 11 dB SNR on ~10000 upstream


40db ?

doesnt that me you have space for another 40000kbit at least?


----------



## gonX

Going by my attenuation (it's less than 1dB) there is less than 100 meters to the exchange, so I wouldn't be surprised to see +100mbit downstream, depending on the profile.


----------



## ZFedora

Here's my SNR if anyone is interested:

SNR 36.844463 dB36.386890 dB36.386890 dB36.386890 dB


----------



## PixelFreakz

This is why I want Verizon to come to Hawaii to install FiOS... This my DSL speed... *** The ping even sucks... -____-
F-? should get a Z- in my opinion...








http://speedtest.net/result/1578045223.png


----------



## Nemesis158

Here is mine:
Qwest 1.5 Mbits/s (all we can get where i live atm)
Connection speed: 1536D/896U Kbps
SNR Margin: 12DB Down/10DB up
Attenuation: 41.1DB Down/ 30DB up

Speedtest.net result:









Can anyone tell me what my attenuation means for how far i am away from the DSLAM?


----------



## Serious Dude

using telstra


----------



## Mr. Moon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious Dude*


using telstra


Holy cow! That's pretty good for Telstra. How much do you pay for that?
This is mine: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1578090932.png, with TPG.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Here is mine:
Qwest 1.5 Mbits/s (all we can get where i live atm)
Connection speed: 1536D/896U Kbps
SNR Margin: 12DB Down/10DB up
Attenuation: 41.1DB Down/ 30DB up

Speedtest.net result:









Can anyone tell me what my attenuation means for how far i am away from the DSLAM?


Nevermind on that last part. 2 miles away. i know EXACTLY where it is








My line quality is really poor. *crosses fingers hoping most of that is our houses wiring*


----------



## TerrabyteX




----------



## marduk666




----------



## marduk666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*





haha you have the same plan with videotron


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Here is mine:
Qwest 1.5 Mbits/s (all we can get where i live atm)
Connection speed: 1536D/896U Kbps
SNR Margin: 12DB Down/10DB up
Attenuation: 41.1DB Down/ 30DB up

Speedtest.net result:









Can anyone tell me what my attenuation means for how far i am away from the DSLAM?


http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/max_speed_calc.php


----------



## SkullTrail




----------



## HereToERADICATE




----------



## MPIXAPP

Let's start showing off














!!


----------



## cokezone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;15602058*
> This is why I want Verizon to come to Hawaii to install FiOS... This my DSL speed... *** The ping even sucks... -____-
> F-? should get a Z- in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://speedtest.net/result/1578045223.png


Oh wow

surely there must be something better than that?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15602706*
> http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/max_speed_calc.php


says i should be able to get 8mb down. ISP says they dont do more than 1.5


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15606399*
> says i should be able to get 8mb down. ISP says they dont do more than 1.5


They probably don't because they don't want to oversell.


----------



## AMOCO

Wow what a ping:


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15614531*
> They probably don't because they don't want to oversell.


You mean because the DSLAM doesn't have enough bandwidth available to it to run the whole area that high?
According to Washington's Broadband Map. even the areas directly around my DSLAM are only listed as getting 1.5, since CenturyLink took over. The same map showed higher speed availability before they bought qwest, but noone in that area actually runs at a higher speed.....
Originally Qwest claimed that they did not provide service in my area, but then our neighbor just flat out ordered the service and it worked.
I'm thinking i should make some phone calls.
First though i need to test if the lines in our house have any effect on my SNR margin. its kinda low........


----------



## xILukasIx

lol @ Upload
Download goes up to 400Mbps but it dropped to 60Mbps in the very last moment.


----------



## King Lycan

I'm paying for 100 mbps -_-


----------



## Biggiex

not too bad for england


----------



## arthurlm44

Hehe, but that's at work

I get about 30Mbps @ home through wifi. My router is ancient though so I might actually get better results if I went ethernet.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

At home:


At my university, during the summer when practically no one was there.


----------



## AaronGR

To think I use to complain about my net being slow, but I guess for living out in the middle of no where I am doing great.


----------



## Jonsu

I get decent speeds for a shared network


----------



## Big-Pete




----------



## That_guy3

Running comcast xfinity tripple play in indiana!










Upload speed is crap though!


----------



## frmchs311

Upload rate to TOKYO!



Thats with wifi on a desktop, would love to see it cabled. Upload rate is sick, though.


----------



## MikhailMetatron

No where near some of the speeds you guys are getting, but 25MB/s is sufficient enough for me, especially since it's about 5x faster than when I had DSL from AT&T.


----------



## pinkfloyd48

This is just right for me http://www.speedtest.net/result/1588208455.png


----------



## zzTroyzz




----------



## gonX

I wish I could get a symmetrical line instead. Unfortunately this is the slowest download (and somehow also the fastest) I can get with this upload speed. I want a higher upload speed, but I could easily get away with 10mbit down


----------



## .Griff.

FTTC/VDSL2 in the UK -


----------



## Djankie




----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I wish I could get a symmetrical line instead. Unfortunately this is the slowest download (and somehow also the fastest) I can get with this upload speed. I want a higher upload speed, but I could easily get away with 10mbit down


afaik the only way to get a connection that is even close to symmetrical is by getting a business line. stupid isps dont think anyone does video uploading


----------



## xyeLz

Do I win yet?

At work:










^ Absolutely pathetic for being in an industrial park with EMC in a decently sized town in a populated State.

At home:










I think probably the absolute best home service plan for the money. Decent download, fantastic upload. All at a normal price. ^_^


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> At home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think probably the absolute best home service plan for the money. Decent download, fantastic upload. All at a normal price. ^_^


Is that FiOS or DSL, and whats the cost?


----------



## Arexniba

I love Comcast!


----------



## Frank33

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1600130996.png

In brasil we have DL but no Upload... it's kinda silly


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Roughly 2 meters from my router/modem.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> Do I win yet?
> At work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Absolutely pathetic for being in an industrial park with EMC in a decently sized town in a populated State.
> At home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think probably the absolute best home service plan for the money. Decent download, fantastic upload. All at a normal price. ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Is that FiOS or DSL, and whats the cost?


It's FiOS but we got the Triple Play package and we got a deal on top of it. It's about $60/mo for cable TV, phone, and internet.









Never had any of the pathetic Comcast issues too (ie: going out at night for an hour and no reason why, random high ping in game for no reason, etc.)


----------



## Penryn

Time Warner for the win~!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> It's FiOS but we got the Triple Play package and we got a deal on top of it. It's about $60/mo for cable TV, phone, and internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had any of the pathetic Comcast issues too (ie: going out at night for an hour and no reason why, random high ping in game for no reason, etc.)


wait you have Verizon FiOS with a Comcast package?







how does that work?


----------



## PiERiT

Just upgraded a week ago. Gigantic monthly bill be damned.


----------



## Psykopathic

wish I could get higher upload speeds


----------



## Stefy

How do you guys get these kind of speeds? Super internet plan or something?

Anyway, here's my result: 
Note that I'm sitting in my room which is quite far away from the router (wireless of course). Wonder what I'd get with cable.


----------



## Psykopathic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> How do you guys get these kind of speeds? Super internet plan or something


docsis 3.0 modem


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i dont guess i can complain i pay 42 for 20mbit but i get 30mbit most of the time sometimes 40mbit.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> wait you have Verizon FiOS with a Comcast package?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does that work?


Haha I forget what it's called. It's the triple version FiOS style.


----------



## Dutch Ninja

And other people complain about their internet speeds...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> How do you guys get these kind of speeds? Super internet plan or something?
> Anyway, here's my result:
> Note that I'm sitting in my room which is quite far away from the router (wireless of course). Wonder what I'd get with cable.


I am wireless on the second floor of my house opposite the router and I still get 20 down. Interference maybe?


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutch Ninja*
> 
> 
> And other people complain about their internet speeds...


Wow









Sorry :/


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I am wireless on the second floor of my house opposite the router and I still get 20 down. Interference maybe?


Just tried with cable and I'm getting around 20MB down, so I guess that's max speed.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Just tried with cable and I'm getting around 20MB down, so I guess that's max speed.


I still wonder why your speed is so low just due to wireless...


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I still wonder why your speed is so low just due to wireless...



I'm guessing it's interference. My room is surrounded with very thick walls and I have a lot of electronic equipment. Maybe I should try placing the router closer to the roof.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's interference. My room is surrounded with very thick walls and I have a lot of electronic equipment. Maybe I should try placing the router closer to the roof.


what kind of wireless equipment are you using?


----------



## Stefy

Using this router: (Dlink DIR-635) http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=487
Not sure, might be getting a bit old.

And this adapter: (Dlink DWA-125) http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=722


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Using this router: (Dlink DIR-635) http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=487
> Not sure, might be getting a bit old.
> And this adapter: (Dlink DWA-125) http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=722


Maybe the adapter is running in USB 1.1 mode. 12Mb/sec max.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Maybe the adapter is running in USB 1.1 mode. 12Mb/sec max.


either that or it just plain isn't connecting at full throughput. can you check what your network adapter is connecting at?
I know sometimes routers aren't always set default to their highest speed......


----------



## cokezone

My work.


----------



## Dual Boot

The power of fiber way better then cable







.


----------



## shinyboy

Not bad. This is their 20mbps line. I think my area is structured for way more then it actually has to handle. Lot of old people.


----------



## evilghaleon

Just got the 50mbps plan, looks like I have a nice little bonus. Supposed to have 10 up, but they are apparently having issues with it right now. I didn't get it for the upload anyway.


----------



## axipher

Here are my results at work.


----------



## phillipjos

this link didnt work bottom one did.I have timewarner exstreme its 30megs/5.0 meg up.Wideband is 50/5


----------



## phillipjos

This is ok i guess

speed.jpg 268k .jpg file


----------



## jerom

Hi,this is my speed
download speed =1.09Kbps and
upload speed =0.87kbps
and i check my speed from Ip-Details.com


----------



## PiERiT

Charter upgraded their 60Mbps service to 100 recently. For free. I didn't know about it. I power cycled my modem earlier and:










One happy customer here.


----------



## Stefy

How much are you guys paying for 50Mb/s+? It seems Norway is a bit behind when it comes down to internet. I'm paying $60 for 20Mb/s.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

I am paying 10e on a discount,price is 15e for this in Serbia.








Funny enough.....


----------



## SKl

A while ago-


This morning-


----------



## z28chevycamaro




----------



## Davayy

i envy every single one of you.

How is it fair that some people can get 100mb/s and some get less than 5?


----------



## thecharrr

Could be worse


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Meh might as well.....


----------



## jwalker150




----------



## mrwalker

Do you get better hit reg in games when you go to a higher bandwidth plan or are the advantages in downloading files/multimedia faster only?


----------



## thecharrr

Ping helps with hit registration, and it may lower if you go with a faster plan


----------



## polizei

This is on wireless. How the hell are you guys getting 50+??? Are you all on T1 or fiber or something?

Edit* Just looked, 50mbps is $100/month for me. No way!!!


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> How much are you guys paying for 50Mb/s+? It seems Norway is a bit behind when it comes down to internet. I'm paying $60 for 20Mb/s.


$85/mo for 100Mbps. It drops to $70 with a two year contract, which I may do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl*
> 
> A while ago-
> 
> This morning-


Ouch. Does it always drop off during peak hours?


----------



## elzhi

weird, usually my ping is 19-25ms.


----------



## phillipjos

if you have roadrunner with turbo boost i would go 9.95 more for exstreme as i do,mine is 30 meg down/5.0 meg up.50/5 isnt worth 20.00 more,imo


----------



## gavsta1981

heres mine bit slow


----------



## faMine

used to about 80 download and 75 upload..


----------



## Swag




----------



## MKHunt

Awww yeah


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polizei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on wireless. How the hell are you guys getting 50+??? Are you all on T1 or fiber or something?
> Edit* Just looked, 50mbps is $100/month for me. No way!!!


I would pay $100 for 50mb

Where i live the only ISP that serves higher than 1.5mb is Cougar wireless, on which i could get a whopping 4Mb for $100. that should be illegal


----------



## tx-jose

wireless on the other side of the house and im using a USB wifi dongle....

anyway to drop my ping??


----------



## gavsta1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I would pay $100 for 50mb
> Where i live the only ISP that serves higher than 1.5mb is Cougar wireless, on which i could get a whopping 4Mb for $100. that should be illegal


i only pay £50 gbp for tv phone and 100mb BB


----------



## Dual Boot

Good thing about verizon we have no caps


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> How much are you guys paying for 50Mb/s+? It seems Norway is a bit behind when it comes down to internet. I'm paying $60 for 20Mb/s.


$100 for 40/10 over VDSL in Denmark, which includes VoIP. You can get 90/90 in Denmark if you have dark fiber through FTTH for $90 a month.


----------



## Swag

edit: New router = win!


----------



## gavsta1981

this is what i pay for First month's package
Your bundle
See your package terms & conditions
First month's package
Your bundle
See your package terms & conditions
Telephone Line Rental Talk unlimmited TiVo Monthly Fee XXXL 100Mb Broadband
Bundle charges total
£52.40
First month's package total
£52.40


----------



## Sonics

Best ping for ADSL Max?


----------



## Sonics

Just looking through the results from colleges and theyre all pretty bad, i did one the other day at college and got this.


----------



## MrAlex

Price: Free

Do I win?


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAlex*
> 
> 
> 
> Price: Free
> Do I win?


Apart from the fact that your paying for Uni


----------



## cokezone

ADSL still got life in it yet


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Heres my result.

Good ping but my DL kinda sucks.
Streaming Youtube right now so it's usually 4.2 download.


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

We just upgraded today, and we're paying for 15mbps, but i won't complain


----------



## MrAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrAlex*
> 
> 
> 
> Price: Free
> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the fact that your paying for Uni
Click to expand...

Only paying £1680 this year


----------



## SKULLTRA1L




----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## CaptaiNeckBeard

Not good at all, lol. But I'm not wired.


----------



## Joydivision

not bad


----------



## jones_68843

1614450794.png 32k .png file


----------



## jones_68843

http://speedtest.net/result/1617295389.png


----------



## jones_68843

1617295389 (1).png 32k .png file


----------



## jones_68843

sorry im trying to upload the pic but im not at home where i have access to speedtest


----------



## tcaughey

Too bad I cannot use this at my home







.


----------



## DarkShooter

I pity some of you guys in USA. =X

This is a 12/1mbps contract, for which i pay about 50 USD at most per month. (Includes cable TV (80 channels) and Telephone)


----------



## RipperRoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I hate you. I hate you ALL
> 
> $79/month:












anyway here's mine



15$ our ISP said they are speeding it up to 6mb next month good enough for me for only 15$


----------



## jones_68843




----------



## lycwolf

Just got Docsis3 here... WOOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

I feel like this could be a lot better. I could swear I pay for the best internet package, I'll have to call and make sure.


----------



## PB4UGO




----------



## RussianJ

Meh, Waiting for after Xmas to upgrade to 100/20 here. Maybe if lucky, Google Fiber....


----------



## jones_68843

A bit better i think!!


----------



## jones_68843

Boooyahhh!!!


----------



## jones_68843




----------



## tcaughey

Yeah, all of you international people with awesome, cheap connections are making me extremely jealous. I'm paying almost $50 for a crappy 3 Mb connection, and that does not include cable/telephone/etc...the top connection my provider provides is like $160 a month for a 25Mb connection. SMH


----------



## jones_68843

minor increase


----------



## BlackOmega

Just switched back to comcast. They had a hella deal going 29.99/month for this


----------



## spice003




----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcaughey*
> 
> Yeah, all of you international people with awesome, cheap connections are making me extremely jealous. I'm paying almost $50 for a crappy 3 Mb connection, and that does not include cable/telephone/etc...the top connection my provider provides is like $160 a month for a 25Mb connection. SMH


I forgot to mention that the telephone has unlimited talk time, aslong as its not a mobile number. Also i get 100Mb mobile internet for free per month. Aint much, but for what i pay its great.
The best i could get is 200Mbps (Maybe a little over), 125 channels, unlimited voice, 100Mb mobile internet and 3 months free Internet tv streaming for about 105 euros, thats about 140 USD i think...


----------



## moonmanas

£29.00 a month for this gargbage


----------



## PhRe4k

Not bad I suppose


----------



## Padishah

Basic Comcast in my Area


----------



## Scorpion49

I hate time warner.... 10ms ping to them but 200+ for any game, anywhere, any time of day. I gave up on FPS.


----------



## ShortySmalls

the super amazing fastest internet ive ever used... not

this is my dorm at like 2 am when no one should be on it... it actually gets slower during the day when people are on it in class lol....


----------



## Djmatrix32

here is mine


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Eh, you get what you pay for.


----------



## jones_68843

You Certainly Do!!


----------



## susik89




----------



## ChesterCat




----------



## stan_nel




----------



## 006




----------



## beers

Yay powerboost


----------



## Qiyamata




----------



## chrisguitar

Aussie internet ftw!!!!!!!


----------



## jones_68843

Ouch...boost that connection!!!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jones_68843*
> 
> Ouch...boost that connection!!!


lol how?


----------



## spice003

get a turbo duh


----------



## NitrousX

At work, downloading files all day. What a waste of my youth.


----------



## spice003

damn thats fast


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> get a turbo duh


Thanks for the info









What do I need to make it faster?


----------



## MadGoat

Speed boost is such a misnomer... its really 22Mb/s (2.75 MB/s) sustained.

Wish I had more upload!


----------



## skatingrocker17

With power boost or whatever it's called:


Same connection minus the power boost:


----------



## Blizlake

WLAN









CABLE









dunno why the ping is so crappy though, usually around 20 on wireless and 10 on cable.


----------



## jones_68843

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> With power boost or whatever it's called:
> 
> Same connection minus the power boost:


Is that connection from the same router/modem? how do you test both connections like that separately?


----------



## jones_68843

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> With power boost or whatever it's called:
> 
> Same connection minus the power boost:


oops wrong quote


----------



## Cape Cod

Not to bad


----------



## skshooter

im good with that


----------



## jones_68843

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> With power boost or whatever it's called:
> 
> Same connection minus the power boost:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> WLAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno why the ping is so crappy though, usually around 20 on wireless and 10 on cable.


My comment about testing both the wlan and cable hook up were supposed to be directed at this post but the puter here at work is atrocious


----------



## Pineappleman

Upload speed is a sad panda. Powerboost also makes me a sad panda


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pineappleman*
> 
> 
> Upload speed is a sad panda. Powerboost also makes me a sad panda


indeed, i agree...

wonder what upload channel bonding will enable for us when it finally gets implemented...

Not that im going to hold my breathe that Comcast will actually bump upload higher at all...


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> indeed, i agree...
> wonder what upload channel bonding will enable for us when it finally gets implemented...
> Not that im going to hold my breathe that Comcast will actually bump upload higher at all...


Only so much bandwidth can be transfered on a copper-based network. That's why Comcast's highest business service (100mbit down) still has 10mbit up. Cable is in general pretty good for downloads, but can get bogged down during high usage. And fiber is just too expensive to get to most residential areas.

But hopefully soon Comcast will up the upload soon


----------



## ProClub

Here's mine. I've had the minimum of 25/25 from Verizon the past couple years and sometimes it is even faster than that.


----------



## X-Country Dude96

Just the basic 15/5 plan, but hey, no data caps from Verizon, and speeds can be even faster than these results at times!.







. Love how FiOS plans are all balanced out too, so yeah.. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon




----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Country Dude96*
> 
> 
> 
> Just the basic 15/5 plan, but hey, no data caps from Verizon, and speeds can be even faster than these results at times!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love how FiOS plans are all balanced out too, so yeah.. I'm a happy camper!


FiOS in Cali?

hmmm... didn't know that

here's mine. 30/4 with Charter. need a DOCSIS 3 modem to see powerboost i think.



although i rarely see the full 30, even with steam, i absolutely love this connection


----------



## UltraHoboLord

go xfinity....


----------



## harshini

Here is mine
Download speed is 1.70 Mbps
Upload speed is 1.334 Mbps
I had check my internet speed test through ScanMySpeed.com


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## jones_68843




----------



## Knightsbr1dge

gavsta are on the 100Meg from VM?


http://www.speedtest.net/result/1641229433.png


----------



## phillipjos

Here's mine sure beats dial-up.

http://www.speedtest.net/wave/4747cda5c7255fa3


----------



## Hydrored




----------



## BLACKBIRD002

finally updated my internet.. my upload before was .50 Mb/s


----------



## lundrog

Here is mine


----------



## jach11

Meh








TWC=RipOff


----------



## skatingrocker17

Here's mine. TWC just delivered my Docsis 3 modem this morning.



Roadrunner 30/5 Wideband, the fastest available is 50/5. $39.94 a month for now.

I'm loving this speed, I'm coming from a 15/1 connection.


----------



## LightSpeedIII




----------



## _s3v3n_




----------



## Eaglake

Not the fastest upload but still


----------



## robwadeson

omg, i'm so jealous. I wanna ditch this crappy ATT service but there's no verizon or comcast service in my neighborhood







(


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> Not the fastest upload but still


Hush









Cox with new D3 modem..stable as heck..i can bench all i want I get very close to same result. If only their backbone was as stable as this modem is.(They having issues upgrading switches/servers to D3)


----------



## DF is BUSY

slow day today, must be the weather


----------



## mkclan




----------



## kzone75

Yawn.. Too slow..


----------



## 7ranslucen7

On wifi across the house


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc-tr*
> 
> LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika*
> 
> err... That's hella fast


And you think that is fast









Internet speeds have come a very long way since 2006 (for some people anyway) Unfortunately I'm not one of them. I get 5 Mb/s download and 3Mb/s upload if I am lucky


----------



## Frank33




----------



## AppetiteNZ

Damn upload LOL


----------



## Smo




----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## Retoric




----------



## mrinnocent




----------



## chinesekiwi




----------



## BodgeITandRun

Downloading is good, but the upload isn't much to write home about.


----------



## jjr007




----------



## mkclan

Price is ~ 18 $/m


----------



## Makron666

SpeedTest seems to report bits as bytes. I sure don't get 92MB/s.

Pretty quick for Aussie net, I pay for 100mbps but on a really quick server like YouTube, AMD and Microsoft I've seen it peak at over 122mbps (~15MB/s. I have pics). Upload is terrible though.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> Roadrunner 30/5 Wideband,


I'm just fine with my roadrunner...

Looking at the speeds above us , looks like we gots some of the slowest around.

Time to move ??


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## Kyo




----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> I'm just fine with my roadrunner...
> Looking at the speeds above us , looks like we gots some of the slowest around.
> Time to move ??


Maybe we should upgrade to the 50/5 package then??
I always get really good pings from Columbus.


Compared to Toledo and Detroit which are both closer.


----------



## ChesterCat

The "wifey" gots clamps applied........to my monthly spending.








_All over this budget thing I just can't comprehend_


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> The "wifey" gots clamps applied........to my monthly spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All over this budget thing I just can't comprehend_


I can't really imagine needing anything more than 30/5 at this point. 99.9% of the time I'm just browsing the web and I volunteered myself for the SamKnows internet monitoring service so I got a free router and it runs a bunch of tests when the internet connection isn't being used and my website loading times are EXACTLY the same as they were when I had a 15/1 connection. 30/5 just benefits when downloading files faster, that's pretty much it.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

- My 3G Connection
 - My current Home Connection (24/1)
 - My DSL Connection now Inactive (5/800k)


----------



## Eebobb




----------



## SEN_ONE

This is my AT&T Uverse 12Mbps package. I ditched them because they make you use their crappy equipment. Good service, though.


I picked up Charter HSI (30Mbps plan), and the installers just left. I'm very happy with these numbers. I'm now running a Motorola SB6121 modem with a Netgear Premium Edition WNDR3800 router.


The only thing I don't like about my new service? The numbers posted by Eebobb above me.....


----------



## Desor

I need faster internets!


----------



## stevman17

This is on my computer through a WNDR3400 Router hooked up through a CAT.6 Ethernet cable. My speeds seem good, but I've been wondering if I should upgrade my router to one that has gigabit Ethernet? Would I see any performance increase? My router is good, doesn't drop connections too often, I just don't know if my router is bottle necking.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> 
> This is on my computer through a WNDR3400 Router hooked up through a CAT.6 Ethernet cable. My speeds seem good, but I've been wondering if I should upgrade my router to one that has gigabit Ethernet? Would I see any performance increase? My router is good, doesn't drop connections too often, I just don't know if my router is bottle necking.


What's your advertised download speed?


----------



## shinigamibob

Damn, gotta love those 50Mbps connections. Oddly, 50Mbps is now the lowest you can get from my ISP. It used to be 1.5Mbps was the lowest. That said, 250Mbps is AFAIK the highest you can get.

What I don't get is the Download to Upload speed ratio. I can understand 5:1, or even 10:1, but really, 50:3? I really don't see any correlation there. I'd be more than happy with a 5Mbps connection though, 3 is a bit limited.

That said, I used to have 1Mbps up, until a couple months ago, so I guess I have it pretty good


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, gotta love those 50Mbps connections. Oddly, 50Mbps is now the lowest you can get from my ISP. It used to be 1.5Mbps was the lowest. That said, 250Mbps is AFAIK the highest you can get.
> What I don't get is the Download to Upload speed ratio. I can understand 5:1, or even 10:1, but really, 50:3? I really don't see any correlation there. I'd be more than happy with a 5Mbps connection though, 3 is a bit limited.
> That said, I used to have 1Mbps up, until a couple months ago, so I guess I have it pretty good


Upload speeds for residential connections are almost always much slower that the download speeds. Business connections however usually have very fast uploads speeds, I think it might be symmetrical with the download speed. I think this is because they don't want you hosting things from your home internet connection.

It's not that big of a deal though, we usually download more than we upload so I'd prefer it this way rather then slower downloads and faster uploads.

My ratio is 6:1 with a 30/5 connection. You're right though, 3Mbps is kind of an odd number.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> Upload speeds for residential connections are almost always much slower that the download speeds. Business connections however usually have very fast uploads speeds, I think it might be symmetrical with the download speed. I think this is because they don't want you hosting things from your home internet connection.
> It's not that big of a deal though, we usually download more than we upload so I'd prefer it this way rather then slower downloads and faster uploads.
> My ratio is 6:1 with a 30/5 connection. You're right though, 3Mbps is kind of an odd number.


You do have a good point there. Its rare that most people would need a fast upload connection anyway.

What would be really cool is if they gave you the abiltiy to pick your own upload and download speed. For example, they'd give me the 53Mbps total and let me divide that however I want. So instead of a ridiculously fast and completely useless 50Mbps down, I could set it to something like 30 down and 23 up.

Of course thats not going to happen any time soon. I think the reason being that uploading content puts a FAR greater load on the ISP resources than downloading. Still a cool idea though


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> 
> Price is ~ 18 $/m


Kurs no pieslegumiem tas ir?


----------



## sasuke256

to everyone here who is asking for a better internet connection : just shut up








here what i have in my country !!


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> to everyone here who is asking for a better internet connection : just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here what i have in my country !!


OUCH! Lol.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodgeITandRun*
> 
> OUCH! Lol.


Wow I get better than that tethering from phone. Lol


----------



## Oedipus




----------



## EmoPopsicle

That was when I was in Korea...T_T

Now it sucks a**.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> to everyone here who is asking for a better internet connection : just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here what i have in my country !!


I live in the USA and mine is worse


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> to everyone here who is asking for a better internet connection : just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here what i have in my country !!


You have three times my upload speed.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm at school on 802.11n wifi right now, hard to say how many people are using the same access point as me but I'm in the student union so I would guess at least 20. There's wireless points all over in the student union but I would guess that there's no more within a 50 feet radius and in that radius there's probably at least 20 people on their laptops.

Usually varies quite a bit.


----------



## F u r u y a

I'm happy that the world will end this year.


----------



## Freelancer852

Paying for 50/3 and I get this fairly consistently!


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F u r u y a*
> 
> 
> I'm happy that the world will end this year.


wooow that's painful slow...would hate to reformat and have to download all my steam games on that speed.


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## adalon




----------



## F u r u y a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> wooow that's painful slow...would hate to reformat and have to download all my steam games on that speed.


haha yes it is. I hate when I can't watch some 1080p streams (sometimes even some 720p streams) because my DL can't handle it. And what I hate most is that ******* ridiculous UL speed.

As for the Steam games, I let it in a separate partition so that when I reformat I don't lose my Steam games.


----------



## Warmonger




----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


is that on 2/3g??


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sadly idk how it got 1.45 mb/s for me. The max I can dl at is 165kb/s.


----------



## eus105454




----------



## ntrlfive




----------



## nawon72

I'm paying for 50/3, and i get this:



Usually i get 15-30Mb down, except really late at night/early morning. And i have others using this connection, so that's possibly the reason for this. Best DL speed i've gotten:

http://imageshack.us/g/441/capture223.png/

And that's why i chose the torrent for the Humble Bundle.


----------



## JerseyDubbin




----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntrlfive*


I want this upload so bad. I would trade half my DL for it, at times anyways.


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1699820996.png










Not bad for Australia


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> is that on 2/3g??


No, he's using Hughes Net satellite internet.


----------



## Maximillian-E




----------



## Thiefofspades

Above me how the heck do you get that?

Mine:


----------



## Shrak

Mine...


----------



## Supreme888




----------



## Philliesfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*


!!?!


----------



## G0T CaMeL T0ES




----------



## Nioxic

pathetic upload

good im not a youtuber ;D


----------



## Billy_5110

I'm so jealous about my school... Mine at home is 32 down 2 up. -.-


----------



## Jodiuh

Cox has a 29.99 "name your speed" deal going on right now in Phoenix. Setting up a Docsis 3 modem tomorrow.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!?!
Click to expand...

He has this:

http://www.shaw.ca/Internet/Broadband-100/

I have Broadband 50, jelly :/


----------



## kmouze

im a sad sad manly man


----------



## Eebobb




----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Cox has a 29.99 "name your speed" deal going on right now in Phoenix. Setting up a Docsis 3 modem tomorrow.


Name your speed? How does that work?


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*


:O DO WANT! seriously jelly bra! what plan you on!?


----------



## Eebobb

It's supposed to be 150 mb download and 35 mb upload but I get up to 78 mb upload on some speed tests and a little more on the download


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> It's supposed to be 150 mb download and 35 mb upload but I get up to 78 mb upload on some speed tests and a little more on the download


boo whore...


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> It's supposed to be 150 mb download and 35 mb upload but I get up to 78 mb upload on some speed tests and a little more on the download


seriously, how did you get such an awesome connection!?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*


Crazy man!!!!!! Mine.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*


SICK!!!






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Cox has a 29.99 "name your speed" deal going on right now in Phoenix. Setting up a Docsis 3 modem tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name your speed? How does that work?
Click to expand...

They have 4 tiers and if you're a new customer, the 1st 6 months are 29.99. Obviously, I picked the highest one.


















What that doesn't show you's just how fast Firefox w/ 10 addons and 20 tabs opens now that I've:

1. Jumped to a 6121 Moto DOCSIS 3.0 modem...came from an older Moto.
2. Swapped out a WRT54GL w/ a Netgear WNR3500L.
3. And of course moved from Tier 2 to Tier 4.

I'm going to hazard a guess that it's the quad channels from the new modem that gives the biggest boost in speed.


----------



## Eebobb

It's verizon fios fiber optic service


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> It's verizon fios fiber optic service


im so jelly bra!


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

i just got the new virgin 100mb broadband

i live in Bournemouth UK:


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> :O DO WANT! seriously jelly bra! what plan you on!?


you need 100mb man check my results im in the Uk.

this is my home connection tested when first installed like a week ago im well chuffed with it


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

FASTER THAN 99% OF THE UK


----------



## Cyph3r

Lol you actually got the virgin 100mb now? If you waited a bit longer and just got the 50mb, you'd of got upgraded for free to 100mb in a few months.

Was going to upgrade to 100mb a couple of days ago but got the message on my virgin account saying I'll be upgraded for free to 100mb in April. I can live on 50mb for a couple of months.


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR




----------



## DarkDevil

I am so jealous. Seems like Poland is not a good country to live in :


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Greece 2. I pay for 24mb/s and i only get 7,5 mb/s . I am in a good place so i think its not the place . I should change company .


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> i just got the new virgin 100mb broadband
> i live in Bournemouth UK:


seriously jelly bra!!! thats lush! im on talk talk! 12 down 1 up


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Lol you actually got the virgin 100mb now? If you waited a bit longer and just got the 50mb, you'd of got upgraded for free to 100mb in a few months.
> Was going to upgrade to 100mb a couple of days ago but got the message on my virgin account saying I'll be upgraded for free to 100mb in April. I can live on 50mb for a couple of months.


been on 50mb over a year now.so as soon as it rolled out in our area we were upgraded to 100mb free of charge.and its made a hell of a difference


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoNeLyKiLLeR*
> 
> Greece 2. I pay for 24mb/s and i only get 7,5 mb/s . I am in a good place so i think its not the place . I should change company .


u should just go with one of the top two companies.BT or VIRGIN

i myself have never used BT but from what i have heard it is quiet reliable

i have been with virgin for over 3 years now.they have had there ups and downs.but genuinely are a very good company:thumb:


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> I can live on 50mb for a couple of months.


Lol, *** man, haha.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Ooops... I started my own thread on this on









I asked for closing it and they did, so I'll re-post here









http://www.overclock.net/t/1201995/whats-your-dl-ul-speed

Anyway, I got 100 down and nearly 5 up.

I dl at 10MB/s and once I reached 21.6Mb/s

I ul at 650kb/s

You can see the results in my link


----------



## Norse

Mine, BT infinity


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Mine, BT infinity


how do you find them? im considering switching to either infinity or virgin fibre either way im after a 100mb connection, do you find it drops out alot?!


----------



## jasonisop




----------



## Le_Loup

Shaw, up to 50mbps down, 3mbps up pkg.

Also on Ubuntu 11.10, My satelite notebook by toshiba.

This test was done in FF 9, with WIFI, no lan cable.

Wifi network is 5ghz, wifi N, on my dgl 4500. The wifi network internet is wired through the house, to the other router I have, a 2.4ghz wifi N Dir-665. (They both have separate wifi / dns, one is 192.168.1, the other is .0 for the 3rd). Makes it really easy to have 2 separate signals.

Noticed some laptops work better on the 5, and some on the 2.4.

- Le_Loup


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> how do you find them? im considering switching to either infinity or virgin fibre either way im after a 100mb connection, do you find it drops out alot?!


i usally get around 75 mb at peak times and near on 100mb non-peak.
im not complaining


----------



## ZFedora

School:









My home:


----------



## Norse

Originally Posted by Big-Pete View Post

how do you find them? im considering switching to either infinity or virgin fibre either way im after a 100mb connection, do you find it drops out alot?!

I have found infinity fine, only thing is note you'll need one plug for the Infinity modem then one for the Homehub3, the infinity modem connects to the Homehub3 via network cable


----------



## xSKARAMANGAx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Originally Posted by Big-Pete View Post
> how do you find them? im considering switching to either infinity or virgin fibre either way im after a 100mb connection, do you find it drops out alot?!
> I have found infinity fine, only thing is note you'll need one plug for the Infinity modem then one for the Homehub3, the infinity modem connects to the Homehub3 via network cable


or you could get a virgin superhub which is a modem and router in one(only takes one plug socket)


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSKARAMANGAx*
> 
> or you could get a virgin superhub which is a modem and router in one(only takes one plug socket)


LOL the amount of plug sockets it uses doesn't bother me.

worst case scenario i run another RCD and put a few more sockets up! but being as i have a million billion already its not a problem!

plus my PC is on its on RCD


----------



## Blindsay

not the fastest but good ping times at least


----------



## BodgeITandRun




----------



## microman

My cell phone



Home


----------



## Monocog007

Here's mine, nothing special. I pay for 18/2 but i've seen it as high as 40/4


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I'm on Shaw BB50. Which is 50/3, later this year upload speed is going to 5. I also have 425GB for my monthly datacap.
Gaming, streaming and just downloading is good.


----------



## Phry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monocog007*
> 
> Here's mine, nothing special. I pay for 18/2 but i've seen it as high as 40/4


Yay for Minnesota! Haha.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My home:


If you count schools as well, I have another one







It's in Holland on the University of Eindhoven:



Would love to have @ home


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> If you count schools as well, I have another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Holland on the University of Eindhoven:
> 
> Would love to have @ home


I'm in highschool, so their speed wont come near a university, but yeah I'd like to have that connection at home too


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> If you count schools as well, I have another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Holland on the University of Eindhoven:
> 
> Would love to have @ home


DO WANT!


----------



## murtuza71188

I wonder whats there on the internet to use that speed.


----------



## Stres

Romania to Nuremberg EU

Romania to US


----------



## glinux




----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murtuza71188*
> 
> I wonder whats there on the internet to use that speed.


All the same things









Only it will go a bit faster now









A DivX movie of 700MB wil DL in one second









A DVD movie of 4.7GB will do it in 6-7seconds









Etc...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *murtuza71188*
> 
> I wonder whats there on the internet to use that speed.
> 
> 
> 
> All the same things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only it will go a bit faster now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DivX movie of 700MB wil DL in one second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DVD movie of 4.7GB will do it in 6-7seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc...
Click to expand...

Not quite - you're getting bytes and bits confused. Still, a 700MB (megabyte) DivX movie would download in ~8.4s on that connection if it was running at 100% from start to finish. So it's still damn fast.











We pay for 10/1, so on a good day like this, it's not bad. Being upgraded to 20/2 this summer.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Not bad Since I only pay for 20megs.


----------



## Solders18

not bad for 12/2 comcast business


----------



## nifatech2120

EDIT: Soldiers18. i knotices you're the one with your Computer for sale on our craigslist. i also offered you a bolt action rifle for it.

Small world ehh?


----------



## allpointsbulletin




----------



## Wenty

Works for me.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> EDIT: Soldiers18. i knotices you're the one with your Computer for sale on our craigslist. i also offered you a bolt action rifle for it.
> 
> Small world ehh?


Not me. i just upgraded my computer (again) and don't plan on selling for a loooong time


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Not quite - you're getting bytes and bits confused


Oh yeah







I did it again









But indeed still fast enough


----------



## Rothen

Eehh... not bad lol


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin*


Well I'm Jelly







, and depressed now ha.









Mine on a decent day:



Sometimes I can get an hour or two of 1Mb/s Down, and .50Mb/s Up with a ping of 250.


----------



## pel

Spain


----------



## sandythedog

London, UK.

Moving form BT to Plusnet's fibre service. Sould get a nice speed after that.




Both a wired connection to a BT Homehub 2.0A from my desktop.


----------



## Chigurh




----------



## Evenger14

I can only dream of having internet as fast as you guys.


----------



## the.grim.reaper

How about my internet?


----------



## MooMoo

It should be 10/10







but it is housing company net, so it varies









Im interested about hosting some games, any suggestions?


----------



## microfister

hmmm


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.grim.reaper*
> 
> 
> How about my internet?




This is fast! Most of the time it doesn't top 10KB/s Download!!


----------



## iinversion

This is DSL ^


----------



## masustic




----------



## PureBlackFire

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1752695728.png


----------



## Geronimo25

lolol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geronimo25*
> 
> 
> lolol


Dat upload.


----------



## hour1702




----------



## Geronimo25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Dat upload.


yeah idk it's usually not that slow. my brother must be doing something on his computer and it slows it down for me. I don't pay for my internet since im still in high school. my dad pays for it. i don't think you understand how cheap my dad is lol. i think he picked the slowest plan possible.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geronimo25*
> 
> yeah idk it's usually not that slow. my brother must be doing something on his computer and it slows it down for me. I don't pay for my internet since im still in high school. my dad pays for it. i don't think you understand how cheap my dad is lol. i think he picked the slowest plan possible.


Yeah, mines roughly the same on the dl.


----------



## Goliath.ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geronimo25*
> 
> 
> lolol


my mobile phone has more speed then that:


----------



## gorb

Work:


----------



## Fatality_

pretty decent. vancouver bc canada


----------



## ZFedora

Late night speedtests <3


----------



## Evenger14

Got our new internet hooked up. Been over a year since we had internet that aloud us to have a Home Network. We picked up a new router too, pretty cool I gotta say.. These speeds are with my brother gaming online, and my mom online with her iPod. Oh and a bit of a snow storm outside. Best part is, I don't have to choose between using my phone or using my internet! Ahh, but at $250 start-up fee, $90 a month, and a $80 router.. Living in the country is expensive when it comes to internet..


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night speedtests <3


Your less than *800* miles from server and those speeds???!!! What if you are less than 50 miles from server, like me???!!!



EDIT: hmmm you have to click the link in my sig to see that it's less than 50 miles


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Your less than *800* miles from server and those speeds???!!!


Something wrong with it?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Something wrong with it?


lol, no









Just trying to imagine what speeds you could get when you were closer to the server...


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Here's some tests at my current job.

~150 miles



~1250 miles



~2650 miles


----------



## Andstraus

Heres what I'm pinging


----------



## ShadowEW

From where I'm currently sitting? (work)


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> Heres what I'm pinging


you can do a www.pingtest.net as well for that







even more data for your brain


----------



## ASUSfreak

It's www.pingtest.net sorry...

But when I try to edit it does not work (happens more and more lately???)


----------



## ShadowEW

And... Home


----------



## shrapner

just upgraded from a 6meg dsl connection


----------



## trojan92

Good enough for me


----------



## enlil




----------



## Evenger14

Just got our new internet in the other day. We were promised 3Mb/s Download speeds. Yeah right.



This speed is normal, and it's okay for web browsing but forget about online gaming or streaming movies. We may try picking up a directional antenna for it, and see if that helps. For $90 a month these speeds are unacceptable.


----------



## mkclan

~ 18 $


----------



## Sonics

Did one on our dedicated server for the lolz


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## Triniboi82




----------



## DeltaUpsilon

We still doin' this thing?


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaUpsilon*
> 
> We still doin' this thing?


That ping is very high for < 50 mi, especially with FiOS (Im guessing). I get like 35ms from Chicago to Boston on cable


----------



## TheDulki

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1784650241.png


----------



## Benz

Bite me


----------



## kepiinskii

Wireless, 10mb, £40 apx (inc phone and tv though)


----------



## Benz

Is is fiber optics? Cause mine is.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Hmmm...

Mine is still cabel (coax) and I got the same speed... What's your upload speed? That is probably much higher than mine


----------



## Benz

10 Mbps.


----------



## george241312

And i still needs moreee........


----------



## Ikon

Up to 15Mbps 3G connection without bandwith limitations or throttling ~13€/month
Im very satisfied. I have actually 2 of these, but the one that i use in my phone costs 10x less. That was a good deal...


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> And i still needs moreee........


Something like this perhaps?











To bad it's University speed









Is your speed your real speed at home? How fast can you DL and UL something???!!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Don't laugh, I live in a small country village in England.

We have our own phone exchange and my phone line is very good quality... So if BT or another provider came to my exchange and enabled Annex M ADSL2+.... I would get over 20Mbps down and 2Mbps up.

Instead, im stuck with 'Upto 8Mbps' DSL MAX.


----------



## vedaire

love my internet.


----------



## Eebobb




----------



## jmcosta




----------



## JerseyDubbin

Is that your work connection? if that's home that's just redic.


----------



## jmcosta

just my Zon wideband 1GB/1GB 200€ per month lo


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> just my Zon wideband 1GB/1GB 200€ per month lo


Where do you need that fast internet? Just wondering


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> just my Zon wideband 1GB/1GB 200€ per month lo


First of all, I don't believe it









Second: It is probably a server speed in an university

Third: I pay 100€ per month for 100/5 and you double 200€ for 1000/700

Fourth: Internet isn't possible to go that fast with the latest DOCSIS 3.0 system... You must bond more channels to achieve higher speeds than 100Mb/s atm...

It's a server









Fifth: If it is true: DAMN I want


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Did one on our dedicated server for the lolz


you win the internet



if only everyone had this connection!!! you lagging b*****d would never exsist!!


----------



## Benz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*


Well. first of all the hard drives and the solid state drives aren't capable of writing that fast anyway unless you put 2 SSDs in Raid 0 wich I very much doubt most people have this in their PCs, so what's the point? Unless you're running servers on it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz*
> 
> Well. first of all the hard drives and the solid state drives aren't capable of writing that fast anyway unless you put 2 SSDs in Raid 0 wich I very much doubt most people have this in their PCs, so what's the point? Unless you're running servers on it.


No. Those are megabits, not megabytes.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benz*
> 
> Well. first of all the hard drives and the solid state drives aren't capable of writing that fast anyway unless you put 2 SSDs in Raid 0 wich I very much doubt most people have this in their PCs, so what's the point? Unless you're running servers on it.


Firstly, MB=/=Mb. Secondly, thats the rate at which you download, doesn't mean he's downloading the equivalent of his download speed every time he wants to download a file. (If that makes sense)

But yes it does mean he can download 114MB/s


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Firstly, MB=/=Mb. Secondly, thats the rate at which you download, doesn't mean he's downloading the equivalent of his download speed every time he wants to download a file. (If that makes sense)
> But yes it does mean he can download 114MB/s


From his own server.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> From his own server.


His upload would be a bit higher if it was his own gigabit network


----------



## sniper_13

Don't laugh. Unfortnatly this is what you get for living in Canada, very slow and expensive internet. And guess how much i pay... $60 a month


----------



## Crack_Fox

Typical UK speed.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack_Fox*
> 
> 
> Typical UK speed.


"Slower than 67% of GB"








Nope, It's not typical UK speed, it's slower.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniper_13*
> 
> Don't laugh. Unfortnatly this is what you get for living in Canada, very slow and expensive internet. And guess how much i pay... $60 a month


Guys, please don't complain about 15Mb/s Download.. You could have to pay $90 a month for this:



And this is fast and abnormal for me.. Normally it's about .4-.5Mb/s. We might get a directional antenna to boost the signal next month, but this is our ISP:

www.broadbandqwireless.com

The antenna:
http://www.amazon.com/Wide-Band-Directional-Antenna-700-2700/dp/B002DV4JTM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1329941105&sr=8-5

Do you guys think that this comes with everything, i.e. the mounting supply and cord?

Also, I don't know why it says that the server is 200+ miles away, it's actually about 100 miles.


----------



## thenk83

Net @ Home (TWC)


Mobile Hotspot (from TWC)


----------



## microman

My phones internet. Verizon still sucks but at least when i do have connection its fast.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

School is INSANE.


----------



## xProxius

heres mine


----------



## ZFedora

3G tethered


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Cell phone in house. Crappy signal


----------



## OverK1LL

Just got TWC Wideband! woot WOOT

6.4 MB/s. Can't wait to download some more games.



Wish the upstream was higher, but rewind a decade and I would have killed to have 4 Mb/s for a download speed.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Just got TWC Wideband! woot WOOT
> 
> 6.4 MB/s. Can't wait to download some more games.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish the upstream was higher, but rewind a decade and I would have killed to have 4 Mb/s for a download speed.


I'd kill to have 4Mb/s download speeds now.



This is my home network connection, my tethered HTC EVO gets me 1.5Mb/s with 3 bars.


----------



## Nano5656

So when i ping test i get 35 ping and 1ms jitter, but it can never measure my packet loss, anyone have any clue why maybe?


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> So when i ping test i get 35 ping and 1ms jitter, but it can never measure my packet loss, anyone have any clue why maybe?


Could either be that your firewall is blocking it, your Java is not up to date or there is a problem with the server you are testing on.


----------



## Nano5656

updating java fixed it, why does that have an effect?


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> updating java fixed it, why does that have an effect?


Because the program uses java to find the packet loss


----------



## skatingrocker17

Roadrunner Wideband 30/5 through Time Warner Cable. Very reliable connection.

I usually find the Java based tests to be more accurate.


----------



## F u r u y a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F u r u y a*
> 
> 
> I'm happy that the world will end this year.




8Mbps finally.


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## superericla

Upload higher than download = what


----------



## auroraborealis

Hate my internet. Good download, but crappy upload and worse ping...


----------



## jays86lx

This is from where I work. I wish it was my home speed.


----------



## jdip

Upgrading modem so I can get 15Mbps download tomorrow. How I wish I had uncapped downloads.

Some crazy speeds in here :O


----------



## EvilAcid




----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroraborealis*
> 
> 
> Hate my internet. Good download, but crappy upload and worse ping...


Wanna trade?



This is abnormally good. Normally it doesn't get above .6Mb/s Download.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

At my dad's house (i.e the slower connection, will get pic when i go to moms house tomorrow)



I'm just waiting for the day when i can move to a bigger city so i can connect to the big Metropolitan area network they all have, where you can get 1000/100Mbit/s for as low as 100$/month, i wouldn't say no to that speed.









EDIT: There we go, at my moms house.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> At my dad's house (i.e the slower connection, will get pic when i go to moms house tomorrow)
> 
> I'm just waiting for the day when i can move to a bigger city so i can connect to the big Metropolitan area network they all have, where you can get 1000/100Mbit/s for as low as 100$/month, i wouldn't say no to that speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There we go, at my moms house.


We pay $90 a month for "3Mb/s" download but in reality it doesn't even reach 1Mb/s. In two years I shall move out, and get some high speed internet, and I will be able to actually load a YouTube video without having to go off and do something else while it loads.







Ahhh.. i dream of that day..

Right now m downloads are about .25Mb/s.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> We pay $90 a month for "3Mb/s" download but in reality it doesn't even reach 1Mb/s. In two years I shall move out, and get some high speed internet, and I will be able to actually load a YouTube video without having to go off and do something else while it loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.. i dream of that day..
> Right now m downloads are about .25Mb/s.


Ahh, free internet here


----------



## beers

Looks like Comcast forgot to throttle my speedboost when I reactivated..


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## chinklop




----------



## Evenger14

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!


Funny pic







What connection type is that?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Funny pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What connection type is that?


The sucky type.







It's a 3G connection tethered to my EVO. I had a 1.5Mb/s the same connection with the phone in the same place an hour earlier. Now I'm on my laptop with a 1Mb/s connection, because I moved my phone to a different part of the house. We have WiFi but it's a .4Mb/s connection and my Kindle Fire is downloading a movie on it using that connection. Gah I'm trying to get my parents to call Ralls Tech and see if their Fiber Optic service with 20Mb/s can reach us. In all of my near 16 years I have never had a connection faster than 1.5Mb/s. Ever. I despise living in the country.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> We pay $90 a month for "3Mb/s" download but in reality it doesn't even reach 1Mb/s. In two years I shall move out, and get some high speed internet, and I will be able to actually load a YouTube video without having to go off and do something else while it loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.. i dream of that day..
> Right now m downloads are about .25Mb/s.


Wow, that's a insane price for the speed and the actual speed you get is so low compared to what you pay for.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Wow, that's a insane price for the speed and the actual speed you get is so low compared to what you pay for.


I know. It'll be a year before Ralls Tech even starts to provide Fiber Optic service in my county, and since we live in a part of the county where only a handle full would subscribe to the service we would be the last area to get it.









So depressing.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!
> 
> I feel bad for you dude.


I just got a speed upgrade from my ISP. During peak times it varies from 10-28 megabits, but this is the peak on off peak.

I had 24/1 earlier and just got upgrade to 28/1



And just did this Speedtest @ my University.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I know. It'll be a year before Ralls Tech even starts to provide Fiber Optic service in my county, and since we live in a part of the county where only a handle full would subscribe to the service we would be the last area to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So depressing.


But aren't there any other options then fiber optic connections? Non of the connections i use is fiber optics, they're both VDSL.

I would love to have Fiber connection, but since i live in a small town ~10000 inhabitants, the ISP in town don't think it's worth the cost of providing fiber connections. I know about 1/6 of the town can get fiber connections, but it is just for those who live in apartment buildings. If you live in detached house (is that the right word?) you can get fiber if you, in addition to monthly costs, pay the 5000$ it costs to connect your house.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*
> 
> I just got a speed upgrade from my ISP. During peak times it varies from 10-28 megabits, but this is the peak on off peak.
> I had 24/1 earlier and just got upgrade to 28/1
> 
> And just did this Speedtest @ my University.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> But aren't there any other options then fiber optic connections? Non of the connections i use is fiber optics, they're both VDSL.
> I would love to have Fiber connection, but since i live in a small town ~10000 inhabitants, the ISP in town don't think it's worth the cost of providing fiber connections. I know about 1/6 of the town can get fiber connections, but it is just for those who live in apartment buildings. If you live in detached house (is that the right word?) you can get fiber if you, in addition to monthly costs, pay the 5000$ it costs to connect your house.


We live 10 miles from the closest town, which has 5k people. Our options are 3G via Cell phone providers like we have now, or Satellite Internet which we had and it sucked. We also need a unlimited usage plan. We used nearly a TB downloading one month. Extremely high and uncommon for us.







Those are literally our only options for internet period.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live 10 miles from the closest town, which has 5k people. Our options are 3G via Cell phone providers like we have now, or Satellite Internet which we had and it sucked. We also need a unlimited usage plan. We used nearly a TB downloading one month. Extremely high and uncommon for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are literally our only options for internet period.


Oh that sucks bigtime.







Hope you can be able to move out soon or that some ISP starts to provide a better service for you!


----------



## Evenger14

I go to college in two years.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

This is at work, in NYC on my laptop

At home, I have Verizon FIOS and I am on the 30/25 package I think

ill run it when I get home


----------



## lordikon

Here's a speedtest from my work:










My home is about 7 down / 0.7 up


----------



## rctrucker

From work

From home it is a regulated 1.5up and 10down... Costs $100 a month!!! Hate this area's internet.


----------



## Rubers

Not bad to say I'm on a wireless network and the router is downstairs.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I go to college in two years.


It's not fast as you think it gets VERY congested at times.


That's slow, at times it's 200Mbps+ but it's almost 1pm in the student union so forget about that...

Anyway I saw your previous post and it seems that your Sprint 3G and whatever your home internet connection is (I'm guessing DSL) is unbearable. Do you have Verizon or AT&T LTE available to you?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 
> From work
> From home it is a regulated *1.5up and 10down*... Costs $100 a month!!! Hate this area's internet.


$90 a month for my speed. You're lucky.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> $90 a month for my speed. You're lucky.


Isn't that a wireless connection though?

That doesn't include the phone line that you "HAVE" to have... Bringing it to $135.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Isn't that a wireless connection though?
> That doesn't include the phone line that you "HAVE" to have... Bringing it to $135.


Nope wired into the modem. And we don't have to have a phone line.


----------



## rkeen1012

on a good day



on a bad day (2/7 days a week)


----------



## spitfiredd

Had to go all out


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitfiredd*
> 
> Had to go all out


----------



## Evenger14

You all have so much faster internet than me..


----------



## spitfiredd

Now if i can just figure out how to make it properly show up in my sig...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*


Do you live in the middle of the sahara desert?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Do you live in the middle of the sahara desert?


No, Missouri.. No highspeed options for us, out in the country. I'll be going off to college in a few years though.







:thumb:


----------



## spitfiredd

Didn't even know F- existed!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spitfiredd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even know F- existed!


It does..







It'll be over a year until any type of Fiber Optic service is offered in my area.


----------



## MangosTea

Today was a bad day


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MangosTea*
> 
> 
> Today was a bad day






This is a good day for me.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Do you live in the middle of the sahara desert?


It would be way slower then.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> This is a good day for me.


Is that internet by smoke signals?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that internet by smoke signals?
Click to expand...


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*


i know your pain. i spent the whole time through high school with 0.7 Mbps internet at home. luckily now my parents up'd it to 7mbps. but i am now at college with 12 mbps comcast business


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i know your pain. i spent the whole time through high school with 0.7 Mbps internet at home. luckily now my parents up'd it to 7mbps. but i am now at college with 12 mbps comcast business


Yeah. I dream of that kinda speed.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MangosTea*
> 
> 
> Today was a bad day


Nice fake.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MangosTea*
> 
> 
> Today was a bad day


Nice fake.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Nice fake.


I wouldn't be surprised if that was real







My college gets up to 300 download 120 upload.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Nothing special here. Too bad Cox and AT&T are the only ISP's in my area. Currently I pay $38 a month for just this service. They have a habit of raising their prices for "loyal" customers.


----------



## OC-Guru

:'(

Edit, tried it again:


----------



## Deacon

Well since my desktop is on wireless and the router is on the other side of my house I only get this:



I'm on a 30mb/s Internet.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Very unhappy with this ATT service. Can't even play a round of Mass Effect 3 without being disconnected. Can't stay connected to Battle.net servers.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Nice fake.


How is 90/75 fake???


----------



## WC_EEND

here's mine. I'm on a 50Mbps line, however my sig rig is using wirelessand I'm about as far away from the router as possible, without going outside the house.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Here is mine:


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> here's mine. I'm on a 50Mbps line, however my sig rig is using wirelessand I'm about as far away from the router as possible, without going outside the house.


Wouldn't a long Ethernet cord be better?


----------



## Sevada88

Here is mine


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Wouldn't a long Ethernet cord be better?


My mom doesn't want one because she's renting the house we live in (in other words no drilling to put cables through the walls) and the doesn't want a cable running through pretty much the whole house.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> My mom doesn't want one because she's renting the house we live in (in other words no drilling to put cables through the walls) and the doesn't want a cable running through pretty much the whole house.


That's a pain.. So much speed wasted.. (I'm on a .4-.5Mb/s line wired).


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> No, Missouri.. No highspeed options for us, out in the country. I'll be going off to college in a few years though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


where do you live in missouri cuz i'm in missouri and my speeds arent that bad

nvm saw it in your profile


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> That's a pain.. So much speed wasted.. (I'm on a .4-.5Mb/s line wired).


ah well, steam maxes it out at 3.2MB/s (25.6Mb/s) so I can't really complain. Still a lot better than my other internet which maxes out at 3Mbps down, 0.15 up. Wired or wireless doesn't make a difference at all, it's because they still have 19th century internet cabling in my town, which for reference, is the 3rd biggest in Belgium (15Mbps down, 3 Mbps up was promised)


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> where do you live in missouri cuz i'm in missouri and my speeds arent that bad
> nvm saw it in your profile


10 Miles away from Palmyra, 8 from Monroe City.


----------



## Theory

FIOS


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory*
> 
> 
> FIOS


FIOS FTW!!


----------



## gundum584

Cable ftw


----------



## linkinparkfan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Nice fake.


I don't know how that is fake.
Considering I get this from my university.

Gigabit Ports

Pro Routing FTW ~~0ms latency.

100 megabit Ports:


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*
> 
> I don't know how that is fake.
> Considering I get this from my university.
> Gigabit Ports
> 
> Pro Routing FTW ~~0ms latency.
> 100 megabit Ports:


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*
> 
> I don't know how that is fake.
> Considering I get this from my university.
> Gigabit Ports
> 
> Pro Routing FTW ~~0ms latency.
> 100 megabit Ports:


----------



## Selquist979

nothing too spectacular but, only having to pay 40.00 a month makes it all that much better.


----------



## Boiller

My ISP just upgraded my 50dl/6ul fiber plan to this due to the release of 4G. 100/25, some 10MBps dl are reserved for the IPTV box. Currently paying 25 Euros (about 34$).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boiller*
> 
> 
> My ISP just upgraded my 50dl/6ul fiber plan to this due to the release of 4G. 100/25, some 10MBps dl are reserved for the IPTV box. Currently paying 25 Euros (about 34$).



















$34! You gotta be kidding me! I..... no words.


----------



## andrews2547

EU internet FTW


----------



## nvidiaftw12

As long as you don't go over 12gb in 2 days amirigth?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boiller*
> 
> 
> My ISP just upgraded my 50dl/6ul fiber plan to this due to the release of 4G. 100/25, some 10MBps dl are reserved for the IPTV box. Currently paying 25 Euros (about 34$).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> 
> You all have so much faster internet than me..


We pay $90 a month for my speed. I'm moving outta Misery as soon as I can (legally and Financially..).


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy




----------



## ZFedora

a bit slow today


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> As long as you don't go over 12gb in 2 days amirigth?


Depends on the ISP







The one I am on is the only one I could find that takes cash as a form of payment







Otherwise I would have Virgin Media, they're really good in my area and people get the advertised speed give or take 2Mbps. And it's unlimited


----------



## Solders18

Dang its hummin' today. subscribed to 12 mbps down 3 up


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Depends on the ISP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I am on is the only one I could find that takes cash as a form of payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I would have Virgin Media, they're really good in my area and people get the advertised speed give or take 2Mbps. And it's unlimited


Well I was more of referring to your post in the million post thread, not sure if you got what I meant.


----------



## sawjai526

My slow dsl


As much as I hate comcast, I have no choice as thats they only isp in my area that provide sufficient speeds


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> As much as I hate comcast, I have no choice as thats they only isp in my area that provide sufficient speeds


I think you mean Communist-cast


----------



## icehotshot

Here's mine from my HTC Inspire 4G on att



Although I will test again sometime when I have full bars.....I'm not sure if that makes much of a difference though.


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> Here's mine from my HTC Inspire 4G on att
> 
> Although I will test again sometime when I have full bars.....I'm not sure if that makes much of a difference though.


lol... this is what i get with my galaxy nexus


----------



## Pwnophodon




----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> We pay $90 a month for my speed. I'm moving outta Misery as soon as I can (legally and Financially..).


Why not use a VPN service if you hate your speed that much...










^That is a *completely free* VPN service from CyberGhost VPN

(Just learn German







)


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> We pay $90 a month for my speed. I'm moving outta Misery as soon as I can (legally and Financially..).


Ok, I don't mean to double post, but I figured you have to see this:










Another free VPN service (Ad supported but really light ads), Hotspot Shield. Really fast speeds for a free VPN


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that was real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My college gets up to 300 download 120 upload.


The image was hosted on his photobucket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Ok, I don't mean to double post, but I figured you have to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another free VPN service (Ad supported but really light ads), Hotspot Shield. Really fast speeds for a free VPN


How does this work, I don't understand?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Ok, I don't mean to double post, but I figured you have to see this:


Double posting is perfectly fine if it's over one day.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Ok, I don't mean to double post, but I figured you have to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another free VPN service (Ad supported but really light ads), Hotspot Shield. Really fast speeds for a free VPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work, I don't understand?
Click to expand...

This. I thought VPNs were for businesses.


----------



## ZFedora

Not only for business. Businesses do use them to tunnel to each office they may have to share files, access their servers, etc. But anyone with an internet connection could use this now. All it does is create a tunnel between your internet connection and the host's connection, the one I posted is in San Jose, California provided by EGIHosting. Very simple to set up.


----------



## [-Snake-]




----------



## Joshcurry88




----------



## .Griff.




----------



## Sir_Gawain




----------



## caffeinescandal




----------



## Dimitrije




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Ok, I don't mean to double post, but I figured you have to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another free VPN service (Ad supported but really light ads), Hotspot Shield. Really fast speeds for a free VPN


I don't understand how this works. Is this mobile or on your desktop? And if on desktop then can you explain how to use it?


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I don't understand how this works. Is this mobile or on your desktop? And if on desktop then can you explain how to use it?


You can set up a VPN on Android I know for sure. All you need is an exsisting connection, you need to be able to connect to the VPN server somehow. Just download the VPN client provided by Hotspot Shield, run it, and it will automatically connect you.


----------



## Sevada88

ISP upped the speed to 50Mbit/s (used to be 40)


----------



## Warweo

20mb/s BT broadband:


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

I get a 0 ping sometimes .


----------



## ViperSB1

HAHAHA! Beat this!!
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1869298193.png


----------



## ViperSB1




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> HAHAHA! Beat this!!
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1869298193.png


Quite a lot of people already have







I'm not one of them though


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*


SDSL broadband? expensive..


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> HAHAHA! Beat this!!
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1869298193.png


Sure I beat it but not with speedtest (not far away anyway with speedtest, but I download faster when I download something in the internez) 
But I beat it when all this is free!








Unless you have your connection free too?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> HAHAHA! Beat this!!
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1869298193.png


My upload is strangely slow right now, but my download trumps yours.


----------



## OC-Guru

From work lol, its terrible


----------



## Boyboyd

Work.



It's 7x faster down and 3x faster up than home which is less than 2 miles away.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViperSB1*
> 
> HAHAHA! Beat this!!
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1869298193.png


Are you asking someone to beat you with a 20/20 connection? Lol


----------



## Microx256




----------



## Totimoshi

Lord in the highest Heaven!


----------



## deathlikeeric




----------



## Vonnis

That's just depressing.


----------



## Shev7chenko

At work.


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*


Holy pea soup Batman


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*


It's a datacenter... http://www.csc.fi/english


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*


what that F**k!!!!!!


----------



## cool0

My speed test results are,

Downloading speed - 1015Kbps
Uploading speed- 459Kbps..
I performed my internet speed test here IP-Details.com .
Is this good or not?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cool0*
> 
> My speed test results are,
> Downloading speed - 1015Kbps
> Uploading speed- 459Kbps..
> I performed my internet speed test here IP-Details.com .
> Is this good or not?


That's pretty bad. But if you live far from civilisation then it's average.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cool0*
> 
> My speed test results are,
> Downloading speed - 1015Kbps
> Uploading speed- 459Kbps..
> I performed my internet speed test here IP-Details.com .
> Is this good or not?


Depends who you ask. 1,015KB is about 8 Megabit, right? Not that bad compared to some (Me). Then again compared to the 50Mb/s+ people, yeah it's slow. Fast enough for gaming though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That's pretty bad. But if you live far from civilisation then it's average.


My home network internet doesn't get above .4Mb/s. My phone tethered can get up to 1.5Mb/s.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Depends who you ask. 1,015KB is about 8 Megabit, right? Not that bad compared to some (Me). Then again compared to the 50Mb/s+ people, yeah it's slow. Fast enough for gaming though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My home network internet doesn't get above .4Mb/s. My phone tethered can get up to 1.5Mb/s.


1.015M*B* is 8M*b*

He's getting 1M*b* which is 0.125M*B*


----------



## crust_cheese

To think that this is one of the cheaper offerings of my ISP


----------



## bk7794

Really loving Cox compared to At&t


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> 1.015M*B* is 8M*b*
> He's getting 1M*b* which is 0.125M*B*


Ah, I fail. My bad.


----------



## PCModderMike

The speeds I get here at work (yes surfing OCN while at work as usual) wish I could get this at home


----------



## Malcolm




----------



## MasterFire

But speedtest doesn't have any nearby servers that take anything over 100 megabit. So more realistic would be the following










(from Reggefiber)


----------



## lfok

It's not always this bad, usually it's 9 Mbps/0.4 Mbps.


----------



## Couch Potato




----------



## mustangbanshee

here's mine


----------



## cool0

My speed test results are,

Downloadspeed:1.779Mbps
Uploadspeed:0.829Mbps
I performed my internet speed test here Scanmyspeed.com .
Is this good or not?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cool0*
> 
> My speed test results are,
> Downloadspeed:1.779Mbps
> Uploadspeed:0.829Mbps
> I performed my internet speed test here Scanmyspeed.com .
> Is this good or not?


That is slow.

Try http://www.speedtest.net/ but I dont think it will make it faster


----------



## insertacoolname

This was my internet at the gathering 2012 LAN in Norway when most of the people had gotten off the bandwidth. BTW total bandwidth of the line was 200 gigabit, (fastest in the world) when we tried to max the network we only managed to use 50% of it, at that time we were using FOUR times as much as the rest of norway all together.


----------



## Boss1996

Mine:

BT have just finished installing FTTC in my area so I will hopefully be moving to Sky sometime after the 12th of April because they are starting to use BT's FTTC network from then and I should get around 27Mb Download Speed and around 5.7Mb Upload speed which is much better.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boss1996*
> 
> Mine:
> 
> BT have just finished installing FTTC in my area so I will hopefully be moving to Sky sometime after the 12th of April because they are starting to use BT's FTTC network from then and I should get around 27Mb Download Speed and around 5.7Mb Upload speed which is much better.


How close are you to leeds? If i moved 4 miles west I could get VM's 100Mb fiber


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> This was my internet at the gathering 2012 LAN in Norway when most of the people had gotten off the bandwidth. BTW total bandwidth of the line was 200 gigabit, (fastest in the world) when we tried to max the network we only managed to use 50% of it, at that time we were using FOUR times as much as the rest of norway all together.


----------



## klewlis1

Ok i guess i'll add mine

][/URL]


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*


I 2nd that


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*


I know, I was blown away by the speeds. DL BF3 from origin in <10 minutes.

anyways this is what I get at home


----------



## zoidbergslo

Sigh my router is holding me back.


----------



## AsusFan30

One thing to love about Japan...INTERNET SPEED!!


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> One thing to love about Japan...INTERNET SPEED!!


on average, the fastest internet in the world :/ im jelly...


----------



## FiX

Its not like the normal speedtest (can't exactly run websites from a VPS node lol) but it is from my server using speedtest.net servers:

We can get this server upgraded to a gigabit connection too








That was a test to a Roubaix speedtest server


----------



## beers

>650 mbit is not bad for a $15/yr VPS:
Quote:


> [email protected]:~$ wget http://newark1.linode.com/100MB-newark.bin
> --2012-04-14 14:19:16-- http://newark1.linode.com/100MB-newark.bin
> Resolving newark1.linode.com... 207.192.68.6
> Connecting to newark1.linode.com|207.192.68.6|:80... connected.
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
> Saving to: `100MB-newark.bin'
> 
> 100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 84.7M/s in 1.2s
> 
> 2012-04-14 14:19:17 (84.7 MB/s) - `100MB-newark.bin' saved [104857600/104857600]


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> >650 mbit is not bad for a $15/yr VPS:


Price sounds great, specs?
BTW, did you get my PM?

Also:

Code:



Code:


[[email protected] speedtest]# wget http://newark1.linode.com/100MB-newark.bin
--2012-04-14 10:28:41--  http://newark1.linode.com/100MB-newark.bin
Resolving newark1.linode.com... 207.192.68.6
Connecting to newark1.linode.com|207.192.68.6|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `100MB-newark.bin'

100%[===================================================================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 3.21M/s   in 34s

2012-04-14 10:29:17 (2.90 MB/s) - `100MB-newark.bin' saved [104857600/104857600]

Must be the location (my server is in France)

From my NY VPS:

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~/speedtest# wget http://newark1.linode.com/100MB-newark.bin
--2012-04-14 14:31:23--  http://newark1.linode.com/100MB-newark.bin
Resolving newark1.linode.com... 207.192.68.6
Connecting to newark1.linode.com|207.192.68.6|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `100MB-newark.bin'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 56.6M/s   in 1.8s

2012-04-14 14:31:25 (56.6 MB/s) - `100MB-newark.bin' saved [104857600/104857600]


----------



## DaKaN

my speed at home


----------



## mikeseth

Just did a quick test. On Rogers Ultimate 75Mbit/s D / 2Mbit/s U


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Price sounds great, specs?
> BTW, did you get my PM?


Not too shabby yourself either.

Mine is like 19 gb storage, 190 GB xfer/mo, 190 MB RAM. Good enough for a squid proxy and hosting teamspeak/vent.
http://alienvps.com


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Not too shabby yourself either.
> Mine is like 19 gb storage, 190 GB xfer/mo, 190 MB RAM. Good enough for a squid proxy and hosting teamspeak/vent.
> http://alienvps.com


Not bad, I've had a VPS from AlienVPS before, moved to ChicagoVPS because they had a deal on with 2gb RAM for $7 a month (OpenVZ)


----------



## moobei

Can you get very high upload speeds from your ISP? If so how high is yours?


----------



## PCCstudent

I lost a bit with this wireless client
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1896122735.png


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2




----------



## thrasherht

hehe win.


----------



## SaltTheWalt




----------



## Evenger14

Unusually fast right now.


----------



## ZFedora




----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> Unusually fast right now.


I am guessing that is your tether?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> 
> Unusually fast right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing that is your tether?
Click to expand...

Nope, home network but still off of Sprint's 3G network. (Broadband Q Wireless) Our only option for unlimited. I can get up to 1.5Mb/s tethered though, when my stupid EVO actually works.









We could get a directional antenna, but it would run us at least $150 for that and the cord.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Nope, home network but still off of Sprint's 3G network. (Boradband Q Wireless) Our only option for unlimited. I can get up to 1.5Mb/s tethered though, when my stupid EVO actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could get a directional antenna, but it would run us at least $150 for that and the cord.


that sucks.

This is my tether speed. This is with 2 bars of 4g from verizon.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> that sucks.
> 
> This is my tether speed. This is with 2 bars of 4g from Verizon.


Yeah, Sprint's 3G max speed is like 3Mb/s or something. Least that's our advertised speeds. :/


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Yeah, Sprint's 3G max speed is like 3Mb/s or something. Least that's our advertised speeds. :/


Do you live in a lead house or something lol? I get about 4Mbps on my 3G Verizon phone with like 100ms ping at most


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> that sucks.
> 
> This is my tether speed. This is with 2 bars of 4g from Verizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Sprint's 3G max speed is like 3Mb/s or something. Least that's our advertised speeds. :/
Click to expand...

Yea I have hit 40mbps on my phone in the city north of me. I love 4g LTE


----------



## EricB




----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> that sucks.
> This is my tether speed. This is with 2 bars of 4g from verizon.


Your phone has 3x more upload bandwidth than our work connection.


----------



## drbaltazar

85 ms is max human perception so if everything you access has this ping it is flawless!as for the speed this is also very good!just use blekko for search o opera next(android)and you ll have insanelly good experience!if you can root your phone !counter mesure ads!(it is on the web)


----------



## timpattinson

This is on wi-fi


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Your phone has 3x more upload bandwidth than our work connection.


lol that is awesome. I get about 30mbps/40mbps when I have full bars.


----------



## Solders18

Oregon state Valley library full of bandwidth suckers


----------



## Truedeal

The Infamous Terrible Att Internet of Tennessee.


----------



## cr1

I can't complain...


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Do you live in a lead house or something lol? I get about 4Mbps on my 3G Verizon phone with like 100ms ping at most


No we just live on the edge of the coverage zone. I'd love to get 4Mb/s, But the most I've ever gotten tethered is 1.7Mb/s, and that was once. The home network doesn't go over .6Mb/s, and normally hangs around .4Mb/s. But can get down to a steady 5KB/s connection. Going to talk to my parents about investing in a directional antenna for the internet. Then maybe we can actually hit 1Mb/s on the $90 a month connection.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Yea I have hit 40mbps on my phone in the city north of me. I love 4g LTE


You're lucky. We cannot even get a good 3G signal, much less a 4G signal.


----------



## d4n0wnz




----------



## liljoey112

ok this is my laptop tomrow i will do my desk top


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoey112*
> 
> ok this is my laptop tomrow i will do my desk top


it shouldn't matter what computer you use, it matters what internet connection you are hooked to.


----------



## Comp4k

I live on campus, so I get to enjoy this everyday:


----------



## Boyd




----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> it shouldn't matter what computer you use, it matters what internet connection you are hooked to.


my laptop is on wifi when i do this on my desktop hard wired i get 45 down 35 up


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoey112*
> 
> my laptop is on wifi when i do this on my desktop hard wired i get 45 down 35 up


sounds like your router can't keep up with your internet speed then. Sounds like it is time for an upgrade.


----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> sounds like your router can't keep up with your internet speed then. Sounds like it is time for an upgrade.


i knew lol but its the stock router fios gave me the Ethernet ports on it are 100mb not so i cant even connect a router through there


----------



## dean_8486




----------



## Anthony360

I'll be getting the 50 Mb/s package soon, just waiting on those first few paychecks


----------



## Iceman0803

Cox Ultimate package

Fantastic DL speed. I'm hoping that as cloud computing/backup becomes more common UL speeds will start to catch up to DL speeds.


----------



## piemasterp

In the past month my UL speed has gone down from 1.5 to .7







Time to make a phonecall...

^Fastest we can get in our neighborhood. I think their bringing cable here soon though. 50 mb/s is still slower than everyone else's it seems though :S


----------



## liljoey112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> it shouldn't matter what computer you use, it matters what internet connection you are hooked to.


see this is my desktop  I cant wait till i start teaming again and get a faster UP


----------



## IvantheDugtrio




----------



## DaFirnz

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1940348316.png


----------



## Evenger14

Lulz at you guys and your fancy 40Mb/s + download speeds. This is using my phone as a WiFi adapter, with the router on the other end of our house. Note that we used to have our modem/router set right above my room, and I was lucky to get .2Mb/s download on a good day.



Just ordered a Directional Antenna, 100ft coax cord, and a FME-Female to N-Female adapter for use with this modem. (On the Sprint EVDO Network)








Cannot wait till they get here! Expecting up to 1.5Mb/s after the new antenna is installed


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Lulz at you guys and your fancy 40Mb/s + download speeds. This is using my phone as a WiFi adapter, with the router on the other end of our house. Note that we used to have our modem/router set right above my room, and I was lucky to get .2Mb/s download on a good day.
> 
> Just ordered a Directional Antenna, 100ft coax cord, and a FME-Female to N-Female adapter for use with this modem. (On the Sprint EVDO Network)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait till they get here! Expecting up to 1.5Mb/s after the new antenna is installed


Back when I had Evdo I considered the same setup. Here's a temporary one I made a while back that did great for me (I made the instructable too







)
http://www.instructables.com/id/1-Evdo-Antenna-with-a-13db-gain/


----------



## McAlberts




----------



## Krispies

Hopefully someone will have worse than me


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Hopefully someone will have worse than me



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Back when I had Evdo I considered the same setup. Here's a temporary one I made a while back that did great for me (I made the instructable too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://www.instructables.com/id/1-Evdo-Antenna-with-a-13db-gain/


Man that's awesome,







We already ordered the antenna though. A Wilson Directional Antenna that says it has 8 - 10.5 dBi gain. Gonna be a heck of a lot better than the little indoor Omani-directional we have now, I hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


I don't know if I could deal with that internet, I mean, I'd have no time in-between page loading to do anything.


----------



## juneau78

i'm so shy...


----------



## somms




----------



## PsYLoR

Just got a Samsung Galaxy S2 on 4G - nom


& my home pc speed :S


----------



## cpt_alex

Connection at uni, no idea why my upload is almost 3 times my download speed but i wont complain


----------



## jpl7977

Booyah!



Granted, this is over my college's campus network.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> Just got a Samsung Galaxy S2 on 4G - nom
> 
> & my home pc speed :S


wow that is pretty amazing even for 4g LTE speeds.

I have topped 40meg on my LG revolution.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> wow that is pretty amazing even for 4g LTE speeds.
> I have topped 40meg on my LG revolution.


if they didnt have caps id be using 4g as my home connection lol


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> if they didnt have caps id be using 4g as my home connection lol


that is exactly why I love my phone. i don't have a cap. I have unlimited data through verizon. I actually do use my phone as my primary internet connection. I only get like 2 bars of 4g at home, so I get like 6meg, but that is still better then my old home internet that had only 3meg.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> if they didnt have caps id be using 4g as my home connection lol
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly why I love my phone. i don't have a cap. I have unlimited data through verizon. I actually do use my phone as my primary internet connection. I only get like 2 bars of 4g at home, so I get like 6meg, but that is still better then my old home internet that had only 3meg.
Click to expand...

Three bars on Sprints 3G network will get me about 1Mb\s down.

Sent from my POS HTC EVO 4G


----------



## cky2k6

Speedtest done at work (fiber connection)

Latency is for *****es (server ridiculously close and from the same isp)


----------



## Sonics

Speedtest from an Amazon Server, don't ask how i got my hands on this











Actually had tests over 1000 mbps but the result just goes blank over that.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Speedtest from an Amazon Server, don't ask how i got my hands on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually had tests over 1000 mbps but the result just goes blank over that.


so.. how many times faster than warp 9 was this?^^


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> so.. how many times faster than warp 9 was this?^^


Over 9000.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Over 9000.


jean-luc would engage on amazon


----------



## Sonics

You might also be interested in these










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Super Coffee

The county PUD has fiber that everyone here can get for about 40 bucks a months. And these speeds here are rather slow. Some places in the county you can get >50 MBps.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Coffee*
> 
> 
> The county PUD has fiber that everyone here can get for about 40 bucks a months. And these speeds here are rather slow *compared to the max speeds, but blazing fast compared to those not lucky enough to live in an area with Fiber optic lines.* Some places in the county you can get >50 MBps.


fixed that for you..


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> fixed that for you..


Seems like all you do is sit on this thread and complain about your internet


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Seems like all you do is sit on this thread and complain about your internet


Yeah cuz you aprently don't know or remember the hell of 1Mbps


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah cuz you aprently don't know or remember the hell of 1Mbps


I know the "hell" of 1Mbps. Did I complain and edit posts to show how sorry you all should have felt for me? No. Did it suck? Yes.

But I moved on...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Sup guys, my *home* connection::



Residential stuff as well, I';m not cheating via work or say, Uni / college..

Steam and Uncle Torrance is mean.....


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Sup guys, my *home* connection::
> 
> Residential stuff as well, I';m not cheating via work or say, Uni / college..
> Steam and Uncle Torrance is mean.....


Wow!


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Seems like all you do is sit on this thread and complain about your internet


No, I just sit in this thread and let people who think they have super slow internet with 20Mb/s+ know that they don't have it oh so bad.


----------



## Super Coffee

These are the speeds from my home network. This result is more interesting than my previous because at home I have no wired connections. My home connection comes from a point to point wireless link set up over a mile away. From there it is backed by Grant County PUD fiber. I used to hate my ISP because they always capped my at <1 Mbps, but recently they've unlocked their radios to let people pull 10+ Mbps. And the upload speeds they give me are really generous, unlike most ISP, who are very stingy with upload speeds.

For those of you who don't live in central Washington, it's pretty much a hick town desert. The only thing around here that is technologically advanced is the fiber lines. Other than that, we grow a lot of potatoes, corn, and tumble weeds.


----------



## ZFedora

School


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Coffee*
> 
> 
> These are the speeds from my home network. This result is more interesting than my previous because at home I have no wired connections. My home connection comes from a point to point wireless link set up over a mile away. From there it is backed by Grant County PUD fiber. I used to hate my ISP because they always capped my at <1 Mbps, but recently they've unlocked their radios to let people pull 10+ Mbps. And the upload speeds they give me are really generous, unlike most ISP, who are very stingy with upload speeds.
> For those of you who don't live in central Washington, it's pretty much a hick town desert. The only thing around here that is technologically advanced is the fiber lines. Other than that, we grow a lot of potatoes, corn, and tumble weeds.


Upload is higher than download? HOLY.

and above.

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Gallien

I'll post mine when I get home, my peak at home was 480Mbps DL --- 5.5Mbps UL @ 3am lol


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> I'll post mine when I get home, my peak at home was 480Mbps DL --- 5.5Mbps UL @ 3am lol


Whoa! Nearly 500 download?

Steam: Rage

25GB remaining, estimated 3 seconds lol


----------



## pac0tac0

verizon sucks....
the ping is always great but it jumps in speed all the time from 1mbs to 26mbs on my local server... its starting to piss me off.


----------



## Ubeermench

For some reason its going really fast today


----------



## x_HackMan

Mine just sucks :|

Wont have fiber for another year In my area


----------



## Phillychuck

Comcastic.. nice speed, shame its like $60 a month just for the Internet.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Wow!


dude can I come hang out at your house since you are only like 30 minutes from me? haha I could drive to your house, download something, and drive back before my normal connection would be done.


----------



## shinigamibob

I guess this is good enough for now... upload is a bit slow though


----------



## gymtansmush

fast enough I guess?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> dude can I come hang out at your house since you are only like 30 minutes from me? haha I could drive to your house, download something, and drive back before my normal connection would be done.


LOL, sure hahaha
I would definitely take 30M down for 10M up instead of 60 down and 5 up


----------



## microman

Just moved and went back to fios again... $123 gets me cable with every channel but hbo and starz plus phone and this internet. not to shabby if you ask me.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman*
> 
> Just moved and went back to fios again... $123 gets me cable with every channel but hbo and starz plus phone and this internet. not to shabby if you ask me.


I want their new 300mbps service.


----------



## JY

Ohai guys.


----------



## gymtansmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Ohai guys.


What...the...****...is that? blazing speed man


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Ohai guys.


not sure if serious ....


----------



## JY

That's a pretty bad result too, That's one of my 3 1Gb/s connections


----------



## kulbida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Ohai guys.


LOL, and a 4ms ping to boot. Nice, man!


----------



## JY

Distance does horrible things to speed :/



Slight;y better results from New York (after I finally found NY on the map xD)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

~4000 miles and 99 ping! Daaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> That's a pretty bad result too, That's one of my 3 1Gb/s connections


How much do you pay for such service, if you don't mind me asking?



I pay ~$50 a month for this.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> How much do you pay for such service, if you don't mind me asking?


A little under 900 dollars / month (did conversion), each connection has a 100TB cap though. unmetered would cost 21k / month so that won't be happening for while yet xD

Data services are a crap ton more expensive in the UK than over in the US.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

$900 a month!  Do you need that much bandwidth?


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> $900 a month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need that much bandwidth?


Yup, keep running a little short actually. I do hosting you see. I'm not allowed to discuss it on OCN at all though







(keep getting told off)

I'd just like to point out that's not my home connection. My home connection is god awful


----------



## Paradigm84

^^You know your speed is amazing when the write speed of the SSD could bottleneck the connection.









Also I love university internet:


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I don't think I've posted mine here.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^^You know your speed is amazing when the write speed of the SSD could bottleneck the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love university internet:


That's where 100% SSD storage comes in handy


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^^You know your speed is amazing when the write speed of the SSD could bottleneck the connection.


Not quite. That is 500 mega*bits* per seconds, ssds often write at up to 500 mega*bytes* per second. You would need like 4Gb/s to make the ssd bottleneck.


----------



## JY

True dat, an enterprise class HDD would do too.


----------



## Paradigm84

@nvidiaftw12 - Yeah I know the difference, but I was on about a crap SSD like mine.


----------



## ZFedora




----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^^You know your speed is amazing when the write speed of the SSD could bottleneck the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I love university internet:


----------



## Paradigm84

^I'm not saying mine is the best, it's just much better compared to what I have at home ( 2.5 down 0.5 up







)

Also it's odd to have the upload so much greater than the download.


----------



## H60Ninja

Best i can do out in the sticks, its not true cox cable im on a wisp and there backbone is cox.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


How are you getting that? I have 1Gb/s but under no circumstances have I ever got a speedtest result that high.


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Mine


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> How are you getting that? I have 1Gb/s but under no circumstances have I ever got a speedtest result that high.


Don't know what their speed is but it was a lab computer, so I'm guessing its pretty fast.
The dorms top out at 12Mb/s.


----------



## Sonics

Has anyone got anything higher than this? Can any of the speedtest servers handle over 1000mbps?


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*


Dear Santa

How long does it take to download a 30GB file? 2 seconds?

Go download the wikipedia .zip, report how long it takes hahaha


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Dear Santa
> How long does it take to download a 30GB file? 2 seconds?
> Go download the wikipedia .zip, report how long it takes hahaha


Well assuming it is 81MB/s then a 30GB file should take 370 seconds.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well assuming it is 81MB/s then a 30GB file should take 370 seconds.


so just over 6 minutes? That's insane.
It takes me that long to download a 4GB file


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> so just over 6 minutes? That's insane.
> It takes me that long to download a 4GB file


It takes me well over 4 *hours* to dl a 4gb file.


----------



## H60Ninja

It takes me 2 days to download 12gb on 1.5Mb/s


----------



## ZFedora

<3 datacenter speeds


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I don't even get 1.5Mb/s lol.


----------



## Woundingchaney




----------



## beers

Behold the cellular wonder


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Behold the cellular wonder


I got 48mbps down and 12mbps up the other day.


----------



## AwesomePuterNinja




----------



## White Fire

Server 1

Server 2


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 
> Server 1
> 
> Server 2


*comes to your house and steals your internet*


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> *comes to your house and steals your internet*


*goes down to your house and destroys you, regaining my internet*


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> *goes down to your house and destroys you, regaining my internet*


Destroys both of you and takes it all for myself.









Steal ALL the interwebz!


----------



## king8654

only uverse, but not too shabby. think for extra 20$ a month could get 30mb, but all i max it out on is downloading off ftp


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> 
> only uverse, but not too shabby. think for extra 20$ a month could get 30mb, but all i max it out on is downloading off ftp




my uverse results i think i pay about 35-40


----------



## tehmaggot

Was hoping for better from my school but at least it works well


----------



## Solders18

At School


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 
> At School


0.0


----------



## rahulsuraj




----------



## thrasherht

Got 55 down and 10 up the other day from my phone.


----------



## Blindsay

Comcast


----------



## cky2k6

Kinda random fast NZ result


----------



## george241312

[/URL]
MOARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## meckert15834




----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*


Nice speeds, Ashburn is really a hotspot for internet and datacenters. Just recently started booming


----------



## Majorhi




----------



## Donald Trump




----------



## LuckySe7ens

i thought my connection was decent


----------



## Prymus




----------



## linkinparkfan007

Jealous you guys all have over 1 megabit upload speeds. We don't got that at all in Canada yet.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

FIOS has great upload speeds i've noticed.


----------



## logix31

wtb fios


----------



## DimmyK

Behold the FIOS Quantum residential











Just upgraded from 50/25 to 75/35 for just $15 more.


----------



## Donald Trump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Behold the FIOS Quantum residential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just upgraded from 50/25 to 75/35 for just $15 more.


What price are you paying for your net? We pay $125/mo for the ultimate HD bundle and upgrade internet to 50/50 but they never switch it up to 50 after 10+ calls ._.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Thank god I work with 1 of the major electrical companies of Belgium









Therefore I get a serious discount on my electrics (30%) and internet (50%) bills









Now I have to pay 50€ ($63) for a 100/5 line, but they gonna change it even better starting in a week (24th!!!) --> Normally it's double

It will be 45€ ($57)for 120/5









But I would love to see the UPload going up...


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Behold the FIOS Quantum residential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just upgraded from 50/25 to 75/35 for just $15 more.


Lol! This is so awesome! I just upgraded too and have similar speeds. I'll post speed test once I get back home.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Lol! This is so awesome! I just upgraded too and have similar speeds. I'll post speed test once I get back home.


The funny thing is that several days ago I upgraded to 50/25 from 35/something for exactly the same price. And literally 2 days after that they made this new Quantum plans available in my area, so I'm like what? there is even better plan available now? So I upgraded again. Had to digitally sign 2 year agreement twice in few days... Rep was like dude, you sure like to change your service.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donald Trump*
> 
> What price are you paying for your net? We pay $125/mo for the ultimate HD bundle and upgrade internet to 50/50 but they never switch it up to 50 after 10+ calls ._.


I'm not sure what the net portion is going to be on the new bill. I have Ultimate HD triple play bundle too, and when I had 50/25 plan, it was $124.99 a month ($5 discount for 2 year agreement), with internet portion of that showing as $40 on the bill. Now, for 75/35, I will be paying $139.99. Nothing changed except internet part of the bundle, so I assume it's gonna be $15 more - $55.


----------



## Plooto

I could get 100 MB/S but my mum won't pay for it lol, I don't really care though and paying an extra £20 a month isn't really worth it to me either.


----------



## tiryn

we should be getting a free 3x speed upgrade to 60 / 6 mbit in the next month or so...


----------



## ElementR

Sent from my KOA ICS RAZR


----------



## Jobotoo

Here it is:


----------



## Jerald

Wow. Those are some godly speeds.

My result looks very pitiful by comparison, haha.


----------



## Sonics

Got upgraded to ADSL2+ not long ago and my ping went from 10 to 25







something can't be right there . . .


----------



## ZFedora

We must have gotten upgraded, because that upstream is no where near where we're supposed to get.


----------



## langer1972




----------



## roleki

Look how fast I can upload pictures of cats.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roleki*
> 
> 
> Look how fast I can upload pictures of cats.


Jelly of your cat uploading speed.


----------



## insertacoolname

Decided to test my connection to honululu just for the hell of it.

getting about 10% of my usual speeds, just shows it is not always your ISP's fault


----------



## AtomTM

Mine's so cheap compared to all your's! xD
















]

LOL!


----------



## spixel

SO GOOD, look at that awesome gaming ping!


----------



## Adrenaline

Heres mine -


----------



## JY

Am I still winning in here?


----------



## Adrenaline

Man dat is crazy !


----------



## spixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Am I still winning in here?


Your upload speed is a mere 1600 times faster than mine.


----------



## JY




----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Am I still winning in here?


Nope your not


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Nope your not


Oh it's on now


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Am I still winning in here?


Is that part of your home internet as well?


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

hehe....


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is that part of your home internet as well?


Oh yeah!!! it's my wifi


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Here's my Failtest:


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is that part of your home internet as well?


Of course not, that would be insane xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Here's my Failtest:


----------



## runeazn

home internet


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Here's my Failtest:


It's not as bad as mine D:

Mines so bad in fact that it won't even load speedtest.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Of course not, that would be insane xD


Yes it would be an I wouldn't mind that kind of speed







It would be a waste though because my write speed on my C: HDD is around 75MB/s and my D: HDD is around 60MB/s


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's not as bad as mine D:
> Mines so bad in fact that it won't even load speedtest.net
> Yes it would be an I wouldn't mind that kind of speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a waste though because my write speed on my C: HDD is around 75MB/s and my D: HDD is around 60MB/s


yeah, I use 4TB worth of SSD storage on the machine anyway xD


----------



## jared872

Not too bad, pay for 10 down. 40 bucks a month.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Am I still winning in here?


Thats not your home connection, thats a dedicated server provider...


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Thats not your home connection, thats a dedicated server provider...


It's actually collocation, but yeah


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> It's actually collocation, but yeah


Oh nice, but can't you get your own information on the WHOIS/OrgName so it shows up as "ISP: *your OrgName here*? Or does Rackswitch not allow that


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Oh nice, but can't you get your own information on the WHOIS/OrgName so it shows up as "ISP: *your OrgName here*? Or does Rackswitch not allow that


You can pay for a subnet, I own a full batch of IPs (1 to 255 end number). However you can't edit the "mnt-by" data, which is used to identify the ISP.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> You can pay for a subnet, I own a full batch of IPs (1 to 255 end number). However you can't edit the "mnt-by" data, which is used to identify the ISP.


Oh, I thought most colo providers allowed that


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Oh, I thought most colo providers allowed that


They do, but unfortunately that company holds a bit of a monopoly here in the UK, owning 5/7 of the big datacenters.


----------



## notyettoday

I love Nashville


----------



## ASUSfreak

My HOME is 100/5 atm, but the provider is gonna upgrade it TODAY for 120/5







(for free)

Not bad, but I prefer more upload as well...


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Nope your not


I win







(had to screenshot it as it wont record over 1000mbps . .)










In terms of Ping . .










As for my home connection . . :'(


----------



## JY

With a ping that low, it's obviously an internal speedtest.net server









No matter how good the connection, physics means that distance = latency









Unfair result


----------



## t.herrod

All of these results seem a bit unfair to me.

I live with ADSL. There are no other options. I'll suck it up i'm sure, i'll also edit so I can put my speedtest results when I get home.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t.herrod*
> 
> All of these results seem a bit unfair to me.
> I live with ADSL. There are no other options. I'll suck it up i'm sure, i'll also edit so I can put my speedtest results when I get home.


Well you can't say that, there's almost always the option for leased lines. Just make sure you have a job paying over 10k / month


----------



## t.herrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Well you can't say that, there's almost always the option for leased lines. Just make sure you have a job paying over 10k / month


HAH. I had to read that a few times before I twigged 'month'.









I'm an apprentice atm, so I barely get half of that in a year. Ain't gonna happen yet by the looks of things!


----------



## Pavix

Not bad, not great either. I can get the Online Max 105mbit but the price makes it hard to justify. I think I pay about $50-$60 for 20mbit, It would be about $90-$100 for 50mbit, And $200 for 105mbit. The speeds would be awesome but I don't make enough right now to justify spending that kind of money and I'd rather put it towards upgrades for my PC or new games or *gulp* the paycheck destroyer called "Steam Summer Sale"


----------



## Sonics

i did some searching, all OVH servers are located in Paris and Roubaix Valley, over 200km away from Massy







Must just have a solid connection to it or something


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> i did some searching, all OVH servers are located in Paris and Roubaix Valley, over 200km away from Massy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must just have a solid connection to it or something


Well, physics says that a signal could only travel 239.83 KM in 1 ms. That's not taking the delays involved in data transmission into account :|

Just saying. Got my nerd hat on.


----------



## 428cobra

thats with comcast blast they upgrade the speeds on this tier in northeast for free


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> 
> thats with comcast blast they upgrade the speeds on this tier in northeast for free


They upgraded us in the midwest for free too! I was really surprised to see 30Mbps upload


----------



## CULLEN

If I turn off all the TV's it gets around 65/55 5MS.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> They upgraded us in the midwest for free too! I was really surprised to see 30Mbps upload


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Not the fastest, but I am very happy with it.


----------



## funfortehfun

Enough for anything I do.
@CULLEN Iceland!!!!11!!!!1lol


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's not as bad as mine D:
> Mines so bad in fact that it won't even load speedtest.net
> Yes it would be an I wouldn't mind that kind of speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a waste though because my write speed on my C: HDD is around 75MB/s and my D: HDD is around 60MB/s


Actually, no it wouldn't be a waste. You know that's in megabits right? Your HD speeds are in MegaBYTES. You would be fine even with 10 MB/s which is ~ 100mbit


----------



## ASUSfreak

WOW that would be nice







DL speeds of 60-75MB/s







(This ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^)

Anyway here's my recently upgraded 120/5 line...


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Here's my Failtest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as bad as mine D:
> 
> Mines so bad in fact that it won't even load speedtest.net
Click to expand...











Andrews and I knows each others feels.


----------



## paralogixer

Home internet


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> 
> Home internet


Lol. Norway was the second contry in the world to get internet, yet we have realy problem getting more than 5-10mb down and 0.5-1mb up.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Has anyone got anything higher than this? Can any of the speedtest servers handle over 1000mbps?


Lol I've had that bug before..

It just jumps from your own speed insanely

Like this, I had 10M internet that time...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Lol. Norway was the second contry in the world to get internet, yet we have realy problem getting more than 5-10mb down and 0.5-1mb up.


I could have 350M or request for the new 1Gbps... lol 200/15 is more than enough for me and 350M is usually getting only 230-250Mpbs for some reason..

Kinda high ping o_o


----------



## ruarcs30

My contry as set a goal that by 2020 everyone in norway should have possibility to get 20/5 .









Of course universities etc does have mutch faster connections, but in 80% of the contry its almost impossible to get high speeds.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> My contry as set a goal that by 2020 everyone in norway should have possibility to get 20/5 .


It's required here to have atleast 100M available on your new built house lol


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> It's required here to have atleast 100M available on your new built house lol


Hu? So if you build houses you must provide 100mb connection? Hahaha

Edit: Ah, I see. Well, 100 should be enogh for the hole household I would imagine.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hu? So if you build houses you must provide 100mb connection? Hahaha


No, if you move to recently built house, it's guaranteed to have atleast 100M connection available


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hu? So if you build houses you must provide 100mb connection? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you move to recently built house, it's guaranteed to have atleast 100M connection available
Click to expand...

The heck do you live?


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> The heck do you live?


Finland


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> The heck do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> Finland
Click to expand...

I think I might have to take a trip to Finland sometime, see what all this "high speed internet" hype is about .



The sad thing about this, is that 8% of the US has a slower connection.


----------



## pioneerisloud

This is what I'm getting, paying for 12 / 1 through Century Link.

















They claim that it is "up to 12Mb", and that in my location I'm already at the fastest tier.

I'm calling Charter on Friday for a 30Mb package for less than what I'm paying now.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I think I might have to take a trip to Finland sometime, see what all the hype is about this "high speed internet".


It's surely not a biggie here, but its damn expensive..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Finland


How long would it take you to Finnish downloading a 15GB file?


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> How long would it take you to Finnish downloading a 15GB file?


Depends on server. 22.6MB/s max

Link me something, and I'll test


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This is what I'm getting, paying for 12 / 1 through Century Link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They claim that it is "up to 12Mb", and that in my location I'm already at the fastest tier.
> 
> I'm calling Charter on Friday for a 30Mb package for less than what I'm paying now.


Ralls Tech is supposed to lay Fiber optic lines in my area in the next two years or so. Then we could have 20/20.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I think I might have to take a trip to Finland sometime, see what all the hype is about this "high speed internet".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's surely not a biggie here, but its damn expensive..
Click to expand...

My parents (I'm a minor) pay $90 a month for ours, and we had to buy a $100 antenna in order to get that speeds. A huge ripoff, yes, but our only option for now. I remain optimistic though.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long would it take you to Finnish downloading a 15GB file?
Click to expand...









iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg


----------



## Evenger14

I goofed.. Meant to edit, sorry..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Depends on server. 22.6MB/s max
> Link me something, and I'll test


So it should take about 10-15 minutes then







and I was just asking because GTA IV is a 15GB download from Steam. I don't know of files that are 15GB that you could legally download D:


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So it should take about 10-15 minutes then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I was just asking because GTA IV is a 15GB download from Steam. I don't know of files that are 15GB that you could legally download D:


GTA IV took me 10-15 days.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So it should take about 10-15 minutes then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I was just asking because GTA IV is a 15GB download from Steam. I don't know of files that are 15GB that you could legally download D:


Well, I tried with downloading Napoleon Total War, which is 23GB, and it shows 16 minutes with 12.9MB/s so yeah..








Too bad Steam servers are usually so busy


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> GTA IV took me 10-15 days.


When I first downloaded it, it took me about 5 hours. With the internet that I'm upgrading to some time this week (My dads gone to get quotes about it today) it should take me about 20 minutes. You mad bro?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Well, I tried with downloading Napoleon Total War, which is 23GB, and it shows 16 minutes with 12.9MB/s so yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Steam servers are usually so busy


Yeah Steam needs better upload speeds for the people in first world countries


----------



## AbdullahG

GTA IV takes me 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## pioneerisloud

It took me over 6 months to download my Steam library on this garbage.









GTA IV alone takes a month 24/7 (or almost).


----------



## AbdullahG

How many games you got?


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When I first downloaded it, it took me about 5 hours. With the internet that I'm upgrading to some time this week (My dads gone to get quotes about it today) it should take me about 20 minutes. You mad bro?
> Yeah Steam needs better upload speeds for the people in first world countries


Meh, to be honest my speed is fine for me, since I've gotten accustomed to not playing online. I mostly browse the web, and I can wait for YouTube to load. The only thing that makes me rage is my speed isn't consistent. Sometimes it'll drop to .4Mb/s, sometimes it'll drop all together.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> How many games you got?


16 if you count one demo. Also have MC.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> How many games you got?


Over 200, but most of them are pretty small games....I did buy the PopCap collection.


----------



## GreekGamer09

10Mb/s Down, 1Mb/s Up

$40/Month









Sorry Speedtest is acting up for me atm


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This is what I have now:
> 
> This is what I should be upgrading to (not sure if I will actually get that speed but I stole it from British Overclockers Club):
> 
> 
> Although downloading 15GB at 12.8MB/s should take about 20 minutes it shouldn't be all that much slower than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on Steam anyway)


----------



## AbdullahG

I have 30 games that add up to over 75GB (I think). I feel like my HDD is filling up already...


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This is what I have now:
> 
> This is what I should be upgrading to (not sure if I will actually get that speed but I stole it from British Overclockers Club):
> 
> 
> Although downloading 15GB at 12.8MB/s should take about 20 minutes it shouldn't be all that much slower than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on Steam anyway)
> 
> On the topic of how many games we got, I have 42 totaling at 216 GB


Steam is usually giving just about 11-13MB/s So its definetly best for you. Don't be mad


----------



## Rbby258

i download faster than speedtest shows, i downloaded AI Suite from asus yesterday at 16.5mbs which is 133mbit also got this after



20.4 megabytes = 163.2 megabit


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 
> i download faster than speedtest shows, i downloaded AI Suite from asus yesterday at 16.5mbs which is 133mbit also got this after
> 
> 20.4 megabytes = 163.2 megabit


What is your theoretical speed?

BTW that could be peak download too. Try with a bigger file


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 
> i download faster than speedtest shows, i downloaded AI Suite from asus yesterday at 16.5mbs which is 133mbit also got this after
> 
> 20.4 megabytes = 163.2 megabit


So the speed in Cambridge has been "doubled" (Well the sub 100MB packages have)? I didn't even know that


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So the speed in Cambridge has been "doubled" (Well the sub 100MB packages have)? I didn't even know that


i pay for 100mb but they upped it to 120mb we got put on a separate line as for the last 2-3 years our speeds were half or lower than what we paid for since 20mb, that was the same for 20 got 8, 50 got 18 and 100 got 60


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i pay for 100mb but they upped it to 120mb we got put on a separate line as for the last 2-3 years our speeds were half or lower than what we paid for since 20mb, that was the same for 20 got 8, 50 got 18 and 100 got 60


So it was just a peak download rate.



tested again, downloaded from university network, gives max


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> So it was just a peak download rate.
> 
> tested again, downloaded from university network, gives max


average downloading speed is 15mbps + from good sites like Asus and Microsoft, torrents are around 10mbps its hard to find good torrents but yeah 20.4mbps was peak

edit: just re downloaded Ai suite from asus started at 20mbps and dropped to 17


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i pay for 100mb but they upped it to 120mb we got put on a separate line as for the last 2-3 years our speeds were half or lower than what we paid for since 20mb, that was the same for 20 got 8, 50 got 18 and 100 got 60


Well if it has been raised to 120Mb then I should get 120Mb as well, most of the people around where I live with VM get the advertised speed.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> average downloading speed is 15mbps + from good sites like Asus and Microsoft, torrents are around 10mbps its hard to find good torrents but yeah 20.4mbps was peak


Yeah, it's so sad that in some cases the promised DL/UL speeds are like half of them..


----------



## Rbby258

updated my last post ^


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> updated my last post ^


Nice speed


----------



## UltraVolta425




----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So the speed in Cambridge has been "doubled" (Well the sub 100MB packages have)? I didn't even know that


Jeezes bloody christ! What provider do you have and how much do you pay for this?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Jeezes bloody christ! What provider do you have and how much do you pay for this?


Virgin Media and £35/month (£17 for the first 3 months) With a phone line it's £25/month (£12 for the first 3 months) but then you end up paying another £17/month for a phone line.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Virgin Media and £35/month (£17 for the first 3 months) With a phone line it's £25/month (£12 for the first 3 months) but then you end up paying another £17/month for a phone line.


Nice, but how much can you download? Unlimited?


----------



## Admiral AnimE




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Nice, but how much can you download? Unlimited?


yeah


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Nice, but how much can you download? Unlimited?


Yeah it's unlimited but some people have said their internet speed is halved from 3 PM to 7 PM. I don't know of anyone who has had that problem on the top two packages (50Mbps and 100Mbps or 100Mbps and 120Mbps depending where you are).


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah it's unlimited but some people have said their internet speed is halved from 3 PM to 7 PM. I don't know of anyone who has had that problem on the top two packages (50Mbps and 100Mbps or 100Mbps and 120Mbps depending where you are).


Probably due network traffic


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Probably due network traffic


Yeah it is that


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> @CULLEN Iceland!!!!11!!!!1lol


You got it!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paralogixer*
> 
> Probably due network traffic


Well you have to think of how many Virgin Media subscribers there are in the area. They probably lay 10Gbps fiber which is then provisioned between neighborhoods probably in 1Gbps amounts. If 10 subscribers are saturating 100Mbps each, then you wont get near your speed at all. So it would make sense for Virgin Media to throttle users during the day because of all the traffic. This is why its best to speedtest at night because most subscribers will not be using the internet.


----------



## Pwnophodon




----------



## Kritz




----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnophodon*


Can i ask how much? In ontario i have cogeco and i pay upwards of 60$ for 15mbps dl and 1mbps Upload....do we really get bent over that much?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Well you have to think of how many Virgin Media subscribers there are in the area. They probably lay 10Gbps fiber which is then provisioned between neighborhoods probably in 1Gbps amounts. If 10 subscribers are saturating 100Mbps each, then you wont get near your speed at all. So it would make sense for Virgin Media to throttle users during the day because of all the traffic. This is why its best to speedtest at night because most subscribers will not be using the internet.


Trust me it's a lot more than 10Gbps







They must lay at least 10Tbps per village/neighborhood depending where in the country you are.


----------



## Pwnophodon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Can i ask how much? In ontario i have cogeco and i pay upwards of 60$ for 15mbps dl and 1mbps Upload....do we really get bent over that much?


I pay $140 for 75/35 Internet and the Ultimate HD Package & all the movie channels (Showtime, HBO, Cinemax,etc).


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Trust me it's a lot more than 10Gbps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must lay at least 10Tbps per village/neighborhood depending where in the country you are.


10Tbps is the fiber optic speed record, I highly doubt that they have 10Tbps fiber per neighborhood...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 10Tbps is the fiber optic speed record, I highly doubt that they have 10Tbps fiber per neighborhood...


I saw them lay the cable as they were preparing for the doubled speed. It was at least 5 inches in diameter. The area where they were laying it also had pretty big businesses as well (probably requiring 500Mbps per building and there were 6 buildings) then that same cable was used for around 1500 households. The same households get the advertised speed (at least the ones I know of which is only about 10 of them) of 50Mbps and 120Mbps. If I worked it out correctly (assuming all households were using the same ISP which they're not) and with the office blocks approximately 180 Tbps would be required if they are all using maximum bandwidth all at the same time. I'm pretty sure the cable I saw them laying down was at least 10Tbps. If it's not then I'm surprised people around where I live get the advertised speed.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I saw them lay the cable as they were preparing for the doubled speed. It was at least 5 inches in diameter. The area where they were laying it also had pretty big businesses as well (probably requiring 500Mbps per building and there were 6 buildings) then that same cable was used for around 1500 households. The same households get the advertised speed (at least the ones I know of which is only about 10 of them) of 50Mbps and 120Mbps. If I worked it out correctly (assuming all households were using the same ISP which they're not) and with the office blocks approximately 180 Tbps would be required if they are all using maximum bandwidth all at the same time. I'm pretty sure the cable I saw them laying down was at least 10Tbps. If it's not then I'm surprised people around where I live get the advertised speed.


Yes, but you're assuming that the buildings had 500Mbps each, which most likely is far off. Most corporations rely on local services rather than internet services so they probably do not need anywhere near 500Mbps. It'd be a better estimate at 50-100Mbps each. (Mind you T1 costs $200-1200 a month and T3/DS3 costs anywhere from $5K to 15K a month). So your 500Mbps estimate would be astronomical for a corporation that's not in the web hosting/server hosting industry. See this.

And even then most "big businesses" would be crazy to use internet shared with the local community. They need low latency and available bandwidth at all times, so my guess is that it's leased fiber from a major telco provider like Cogent, Level3, Tinet, Hurricane Electric, etc.


----------



## Melosaiyan

Just upgraded recently.


----------



## BeastlyCugini

Plan on upgrading soon!


----------



## jeffblute

good enough for who its for, lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Yes, but you're assuming that the buildings had 500Mbps each, which most likely is far off. Most corporations rely on local services rather than internet services so they probably do not need anywhere near 500Mbps. It'd be a better estimate at 50-100Mbps each. (Mind you T1 costs $200-1200 a month and T3/DS3 costs anywhere from $5K to 15K a month). So your 500Mbps estimate would be astronomical for a corporation that's not in the web hosting/server hosting industry. See this.
> And even then most "big businesses" would be crazy to use internet shared with the local community. They need low latency and available bandwidth at all times, so my guess is that it's leased fiber from a major telco provider like Cogent, Level3, Tinet, H3, etc.


That's for the US. If you haven't noticed internet is a lot cheaper in Europe. IIRC 500Mbps costs around £250-£300 ($390-$460USD) /month (in the UK) which is a lot less than the $45K+/month you posted. IIRC in Latvia you can get a 1Gbps residential connection for $150USD/month

EDIT: What you linked there also looks horrendously out of date. I don't know much about internet prices in the US but I'm sure 1.5Mbps is a lot cheaper than $250-$500/month these days.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's for the US. If you haven't noticed internet is a lot cheaper in Europe. IIRC 500Mbps costs around £250-£300 ($390-$460USD) /month (in the UK) which is a lot less than the $45K+/month you posted. IIRC in Latvia you can get a 1Gbps residential connection for $150USD/month


True, however I still doubt that it is infact 10Tbps fiber (This seems like a trivial argument but it's sort of interesting







)

Anyway, I found Virgin Media's fiber map showing their fiber path between cities, I'm guessing it's 10Gbps or 40Gbps long haul fiber (That's what it is in the US anyway). I found another article about Virgin Media's 10Gbps backbone as of 2008. However, in that article it does state that they did trial 40Gbps fiber with Juniper Networks, so I'm assuming they've upgraded but I don't think it's anywhere near 10Tbps.

As for the links in my last post: http://www.towerstream.com/Promo.aspx?promo_id=7205 $500/5Mbps, so yes it has lowered in price, but not by much. Bandwidth is still very expensive these days


----------



## solar0987

Heres mine









$29.99 month


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> True, however I still doubt that it is infact 10Tbps fiber (This seems like a trivial argument but it's sort of interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Anyway, I found Virgin Media's fiber map showing their fiber path between cities, I'm guessing it's 10Gbps or 40Gbps long haul fiber (That's what it is in the US anyway). I found another article about Virgin Media's 10Gbps backbone as of 2008. However, in that article it does state that they did trial 40Gbps fiber with Juniper Networks, so I'm assuming they've upgraded but I don't think it's anywhere near 10Tbps.
> As for the links in my last post: http://www.towerstream.com/Promo.aspx?promo_id=7205 $500/5Mbps, so yes it has lowered in price, but not by much. Bandwidth is still very expensive these days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Yes, but you're assuming that the buildings had 500Mbps each, which most likely is far off. Most corporations rely on local services rather than internet services so they probably do not need anywhere near 500Mbps. It'd be a better estimate at 50-100Mbps each. (Mind you T1 costs $200-1200 a month and T3/DS3 costs anywhere from $5K to 15K a month). So your 500Mbps estimate would be astronomical for a corporation that's not in the web hosting/server hosting industry. See this.
> And even then most "big businesses" would be crazy to use internet shared with the local community. They need low latency and available bandwidth at all times, so my guess is that it's leased fiber from a major telco provider like Cogent, Level3, Tinet, Hurricane Electric, etc.


they dont have a 10Tbps single line but not every house is ran from a single line


----------



## JY

10gb fiber lines is the standard with towns/city region links now adays. Even if 10gb will not be used at any given time, it's very easy to implement. Throttling is quite often only done because they can blame it on traffic, when in actual fact they're trying to minimise their costs. Even ISPs don't get free unlimited data, they have to use shared resources at some point, otherwise it would be a completely pointless private network.


----------



## Evenger14

Does anybody here have AT&T for their cell phone provider?


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> 10gb fiber lines is the standard with towns/city region links now adays. Even if 10gb will not be used at any given time, it's very easy to implement. Throttling is quite often only done because they can blame it on traffic, when in actual fact they're trying to minimise their costs. Even ISPs don't get free unlimited data, they have to use shared resources at some point, otherwise it would be a completely pointless private network.


Exactly, but most large companies have unlimited data transfer on their leased lines.


----------



## logix31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Does anybody here have AT&T for their cell phone provider?


I do


----------



## Boyboyd

Pretty poor upload for a business line, fortunately all our bandwidth is internal. Still makes offsite backups a pain.


----------



## wanako

Work internet access.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Slow day at work today.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logix31*
> 
> I do


How is their service? I may switch to them in a few months, just wanted to now if they're even work it.


----------



## blampars

Service at home. I really wish I could get a better upload speed.


----------



## logix31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> How is their service? I may switch to them in a few months, just wanted to now if they're even work it.


Honestly you should find out whats the best provider in your area. I have excellent service both voice and data on ATT. I had tmobile for awhile here and the data was just awful. Sprint data is also awful here in Miami. Now when I go on a business trip up to NY, ATT overall fails at times and tmobile seems to be superior there. Just check out with you friends and family see whats the best in your area.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logix31*
> 
> Honestly you should find out whats the best provider in your area. I have excellent service both voice and data on ATT. I had tmobile for awhile here and the data was just awful. Sprint data is also awful here in Miami. Now when I go on a business trip up to NY, ATT overall fails at times and tmobile seems to be superior there. Just check out with you friends and family see whats the best in your area.


Sprint and AT&T both cover us about the same, but AT&T is building a tower a couple miles from my house so I was just wondering, thanks though!


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Nice speeds, Ashburn is really a hotspot for internet and datacenters. *Just recently* started booming


Where have you been the past few years


----------



## hks85

i hate all of you... I'm paying $130/month right now for the best internet available in my area. I can't wait til i move back to the states. My download is much better early in the morning (3am-8am) at around 6Mbit but my ping times are never any better than about 390ms


----------



## White Fire




----------



## SDriver




----------



## chinesekiwi

Funny how telecommunications infrastructure is the most solid infrastructure (in a literally half-broken city).


----------



## Madman340

Housesitting for my sister. It's been pretty constant around this speed and ping. Oddly, wireless is getting the most stable speed, and they have a old WRT54G (not even v2) haha!


----------



## White Fire

I didn't realize how truly slow .5 down and .2 up was until we went to Canada with connections like that.
It was awful, I think i'll just stick to my 60 down


----------



## mrhiab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I didn't realize how truly slow .5 down and .2 up was until we went to Canada with connections like that.
> It was awful, I think i'll just stick to my 60 down


Here my average *CANADIAN* test


----------



## van13330gg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I didn't realize how truly slow .5 down and .2 up was until we went to Canada with connections like that.
> It was awful, I think i'll just stick to my 60 down


Exactly! One of the biggest things I miss when I go home from the university is the Internet. Goodbye 100Mbps connection =(


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrhiab*
> 
> Here my average *CANADIAN* test


Dat upload


----------



## Madman340

Is it sad that my choices of ISP/speeds will be one of the bigger factors in where I move to?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pay about $50 per month.


----------



## General121

My speedtest for at home shows a 1.5mb\s download I think but I only download at 180 kbps average








Heres my work speed -_-

Last time I got 98mbps around 12pm. Everybody is using the net right now though and theres over 100 PCs here I believe. Cox internet line comes into here directly from across the road


----------



## ZFedora




----------



## Special_K

Have seen faster, but for cell phone internet. Not bad.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Is it sad that my choices of ISP/speeds will be one of the bigger factors in where I move to?


Absolutely not. My choices are:

Pizza delivery
Internet speed


----------



## General121

When I choose a place to settle down the internet is going to e hella fast >







(((


----------



## van13330gg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Is it sad that my choices of ISP/speeds will be one of the bigger factors in where I move to?


No. It will be a great factor for me too when I can afford a house.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Absolutely not. My choices are:
> Pizza delivery
> Internet speed


LOL in that order?

Internet and pizza are pretty close


















Used to get high 20's/low 30's when I first moved into my appartment. Also had a different router.


----------



## Sporadic E

Work


----------



## Makyl

This is embarrassing.Almost $25 PM.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Parents house At&t Uverse 12mb down 1.5mb up for $30 a month


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I didn't realize how truly slow .5 down and .2 up was until we went to Canada with connections like that.
> It was awful, I think i'll just stick to my 60 down




Sprint is supposed to be upgrading their towers this year, I wonder what speeds we will get then...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madman340*
> 
> Is it sad that my choices of ISP/speeds will be one of the bigger factors in where I move to?


Nope, when I look for an apartment in a couple years it will be one of the main factors on where I go.


----------



## andrews2547

Not bad for $40/month


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not bad for $40/month


I hate you. I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you I hate you.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Great For $40/Month
Canadian Internet is Awesome. Have this package with cogeco http://cogeco.ca/web/on/en/residential/internet/ultimate30_package.php
Took another Test

Pingtest.net


----------



## 47 Knucklehead




----------



## General121

When it says Mb\s, is that mbps ( megabits per sec) or megabytes per sec?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> When it says Mb\s, is that mbps ( megabits per sec) or megabytes per sec?


Mb/s is megabits
MB/s is megabytes


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Mb/s is megabits
> MB/s is megabytes


Ah ok. Speedtest.net gives me "1.2mbps". I download 180kbs i believe. Though that is when its rainy but my sister wasnt using the internet. Earlier I was using a craptastic westell 327w and had no trouble having a few G chrome tabs..Now OCN loads slow and youtube 2min video takes a bit to load, plus facebook in the background but im not using that. I upgraded to this: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0373477

How could this POS ( westell 327w) be potentially beating the n600?


----------



## iMica

Not bad I guess (Just need my new computer to actually try it)


----------



## tedman

Suck it up











I'm on BT Infinity (Fibre) in Cardiff, recently upgraded BT Exchange supporting up to 80Mbps


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> Suck it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on BT Infinity (Fibre) in Cardiff, recently upgraded BT Exchange supporting up to 80Mbps


How much per month?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Suck this up instead


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Suck this up instead


no u



(for upload)

I did get 107 download once


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Lol i got 107 once too









Ok i let u have it on upload then !


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Lol i got 107 once too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i let u have it on upload then !


I average around 104Mbps at off peak times and I average 85Mbps at peak times. I should be upgraded to 120Mbps in Oct.


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> How much per month?


I pay about £40 a month, but that's with line rental and free off-peak phone calls etc. I think the broadband itself is only £27 per month.

I do seem to get much better upload than Virgin though. I do like Virgin, but I've never lived anywhere near their fibre/cable lines, even when I lived in London.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> I pay about £40 a month, but that's with line rental and free off-peak phone calls etc. I think the broadband itself is only £27 per month.
> I do seem to get much better upload than Virgin though. I do like Virgin, but I've never lived anywhere near their fibre/cable lines, even when I lived in London.


Not bad actually and it's the opposite for me lol The top spec BT Infinity for me would max out at around 5 Mbps which is why I didn't get it


----------



## pioneerisloud

Finally!!!










Charter fixed us, really good this time.


















By the way, that's a 30 / 4 line.


----------



## General121

So that Router that I got, the N600, finally showed improved scores and actually after changing it to DHCP I dont think our service is coming in via Verizon anymore lololol. Gained 1 meg for download, marginal upload improvement.


----------



## Xyro TR1

My local speedtest server is having a hard time with my upstream...










Here's one from a Verizon server:


----------



## Eebobb




----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*


Yessir! Best FiOS package.


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*


----------



## YouGotJaked

Not bad for being connected to a wireless router on the opposite side of the house:


----------



## ltpenguin

Canadian internet is meh


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


motherofgod.jpg


----------



## NoiseTemper

Yep 0ms Ping.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> My local speedtest server is having a hard time with my upstream...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from a Verizon server:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*


I see the US is finally getting better speeds









Is there a cap on there or is it unlimited?


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> 
> Yep 0ms Ping.


Do you live inside the internet exchange??


----------



## Shiveron

I loathe comcast and qwest for having such a choke hold on colorado. There's nothing else to choose from and both companies are s---. I'd give anything for fios


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> Do you live inside the internet exchange??


About 1km away i believe.

Edit: Just checked on website , its 649m lol.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> 
> I loathe comcast and qwest for having such a choke hold on colorado. There's nothing else to choose from and both companies are s---. I'd give anything for fios


Don't blame Comcast/Qwest, blame Verizon! It's their fault their service isn't widely available









I've come to like Comcast, great support and good speeds.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I see the US is finally getting better speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a cap on there or is it unlimited?


Totally unlimited.

I host several medium-traffic services from my home as well. I'll use ~4TB in a month or so.


----------



## Paradigm84

Feel the speed:


----------



## Rytingur

2'nd highest package from eastlink in my area......not a heck of a lot of ISP choices around here


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Totally unlimited.
> I host several medium-traffic services from my home as well. I'll use ~4TB in a month or so.


AUTHORIZED USER, ACCOUNT USE, AND RESPONSIBILITIES.

...

Restrictions on Use. The Service is a consumer grade service and is not designed for or intended to be used for any commercial purpose. You may not resell, re-provision or rent the Service, (either for a fee or without charge) or allow third parties to use the Service via wired, wireless or other means. For example, you may not provide Internet access to third parties through a wired or wireless connection or use the Service to facilitate public Internet access (such as through a Wi-Fi hotspot), use it for high volume purposes, or engage in similar activities that constitute such use (commercial or non-commercial). If you subscribe to a Broadband Service, you may connect multiple computers/devices within a single home to your modem and/or router to access the Service, but only through a single Verizon-issued IP address. *You also may not exceed the bandwidth usage limitations that Verizon may establish from time to time for the Service, or use the Service to host any type of server.* Violation of this section may result in bandwidth restrictions on your Service or suspension or termination of your Service.

...

4TB you say? inb4 the caps


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Totally unlimited.
> I host several medium-traffic services from my home as well. I'll use ~4TB in a month or so.


Fair enough







And same here actually (with unlimited) I have download this much since I got it on Friday



Well I say unlimited there is actually a cap but it's impossible to exceed it lol I think it's something like 500GB/day and if you exceed that you get capped to 40% of the advertised speed but only for a couple of hours.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame Comcast/Qwest, blame Verizon! It's their fault their service isn't widely available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to like Comcast, great support and good speeds.


No. It IS Comcast/Qwest's fault. Verizon has made multiple attempts to get a permit to bring service here, and have given up because there are already thousands of miles of fiber line in the denver area, but they're all owned by Qwest (Century Link now). The worse part is they seem to be making no effort to get true fiber services going here, and instead have been sticking to their DSL plans. So because of that, comcast has almost zero competition in the way of their cable internet service and doesn't have any reason to bring us the free upgrades and 305 mbps services they are bringing to other areas.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Most impressive results ive ever got


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> No. It IS Comcast/Qwest's fault. Verizon has made multiple attempts to get a permit to bring service here, and have given up because there are already thousands of miles of fiber line in the denver area, but they're all owned by Qwest (Century Link now). *The worse part is they seem to be making no effort to get true fiber services going here*, and instead have been sticking to their DSL plans. So because of that, comcast has almost zero competition in the way of their cable internet service and doesn't have any reason to bring us the free upgrades and 305 mbps services they are bringing to other areas.


1) Verizon is very capable of laying their own fiber, it's not Qwest's fault they have existing fiber in the ground.
2) You just contradicted yourself... "Verizon has made multiple attempts...", "The worse part is they seem to be making no effort" ???


----------



## snipekill2445

Well it's not great, but hey, it's Unlimited and only $45.00 USD a month, which is great in NZ.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 1) Verizon is very capable of laying their own fiber, it's not Qwest's fault they have existing fiber in the ground.
> 2) You just contradicted yourself... "Verizon has made multiple attempts...", "The worse part is they seem to be making no effort" ???


I think the previous user meant Quest is making no effort to get fiber services going.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relevant Wing*
> 
> I think the previous user meant Quest is making no effort to get fiber services going.


I think he's referring to FiOS, he made it seem that way.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> I think he's referring to FiOS, he made it seem that way.


No, I'm referring to Qwest not making any effort to use the fiber lines.

Also, I'm very well aware that Verizon is capable of laying down their own lines, but like I said, they can't get the permits to do so since Qwest already has thousands and thousands of miles worth of line laid down here, and Qwest hasn't allowed Verizon to buy or use any of their existing fiber lines. A company can't just be like hey, we're gonna dig up your city and lay down lines so we can give you our service. They have to get the permits to do so, and are unable to here because of the lines Qwest has down.


----------



## Boyboyd

Try getting internet in a country where one company owns all of the infrastructure.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> No, I'm referring to Qwest not making any effort to use the fiber lines.
> Also, I'm very well aware that Verizon is capable of laying down their own lines, but like I said, they can't get the permits to do so since Qwest already has thousands and thousands of miles worth of line laid down here, and Qwest hasn't allowed Verizon to buy or use any of their existing fiber lines. A company can't just be like hey, we're gonna dig up your city and lay down lines so we can give you our service. They have to get the permits to do so, and are unable to here because of the lines Qwest has down.


Yes I know you need permits. But why would Qwest sell or lease their lines to Verizon? That's like Burger King going to McDonalds and asking to buy a part of their store to sell better food. I say better because obviously FiOS is better than their DSL. Makes no sense when you're the majority share holder of internet services in an area. Verizon being such a large company shouldn't be getting denied a permit, but maybe they probably don't make an effort because they don't believe they can justify the costs with the amount of users will buy the service. You can't blame existing ISPs for that.

Opening doors in a new location should be relatively simple for an enterprise with $$$. The more expensive part is the peering between ISPs and major telcos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Try getting internet in a country where one company owns all of the infrastructure.


Yeah, like Telstra in Australia, government funded and basically a scam.


----------



## Shiveron

That was my point.... Qwest won't share their lines because they'll lose money when they're already the minority (Comcast is the vast majority here). And yes, it is hard to get permits to lay service lines when there are already thousands of miles of identical lines already in the ground. As far as Denver see's it, the lines are there, and there's already 2 ISP's providing service to %95+ of the residents here, they have no reason to allow Verizon to lay down more, and have more than likely told them they need to work it out with Qwest/Comcast.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> That was my point.... Qwest won't share their lines because they'll lose money when they're already the minority (Comcast is the vast majority here). And yes, it is hard to get permits to lay service lines when there are already thousands of miles of identical lines already in the ground. As far as Denver see's it, the lines are there, and there's already 2 ISP's providing service to %95+ of the residents here, they have no reason to allow Verizon to lay down more, and have more than likely told them they need to work it out with Qwest/Comcast.


Lost cause then. No way Comcast or Qwest will lease their lines out, but still that's not their fault. More fault lies on your city for not allowing them to pull a permit. Not smart though, could bring your city some revenue in taxes.


----------



## paralogixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Suck this up instead








u can all still suck this up









And yes, it is a home internet


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> I pay about £40 a month, but that's with line rental and free off-peak phone calls etc. I think the broadband itself is only £27 per month.
> I do seem to get much better upload than Virgin though. I do like Virgin, but I've never lived anywhere near their fibre/cable lines, even when I lived in London.


Did you get half price for 6 months or something? Because we pay more than that for ADSL2 with BT. It's a great service though, and we get a free upgrade to infinity when it arrives in our area.

£45.72 a month, internet only (line rental included).


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Did you get half price for 6 months or something? Because we pay more than that for ADSL2 with BT. It's a great service though, and we get a free upgrade to infinity when it arrives in our area.
> £45.72 a month, internet only (line rental included).


I'm paying exactly the same now as I was when I was with their boggo ADSL connection. Basically £27 a month. Infinity costs the same as Broadband Option 3 with ADSL.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Slow day here at work


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> I'm paying exactly the same now as I was when I was with their boggo ADSL connection. Basically £27 a month. Infinity costs the same as Broadband Option 3 with ADSL.


Oh sweet. I believe ours is slightly different as we're on a business package, but it's nice to know it's the same price as ADSL for a much better service.


----------



## andrews2547

Phone speed


----------



## General121

How do you get to post the phone results on here? I cant find out how.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> AUTHORIZED USER, ACCOUNT USE, AND RESPONSIBILITIES.
> ...
> 4TB you say? inb4 the caps


Hey, percentage-wise, it isn't that much compared to the traffic I *could* push! Verizon has always been extremely lenient with their users.









Why have all that speed if you couldn't use it, anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> How do you get to post the phone results on here? I cant find out how.


Either email the result to yourself and post the picture link, or take a screenshot like andrews did!


----------



## General121

- Work WiFi








 - 4G connection at work.

WiFi it is!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Hey, percentage-wise, it isn't that much compared to the traffic I *could* push! Verizon has always been extremely lenient with their users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have all that speed if you couldn't use it, anyway?


True, but I would never use 4TB in a month, that's crazy







If I were Verizon I'd probably think something illegal is going on haha


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This is what I'm getting, paying for 12 / 1 through Century Link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They claim that it is "up to 12Mb", and that in my location I'm already at the fastest tier.
> I'm calling Charter on Friday for a 30Mb package for less than what I'm paying now.


LOL, Centurylink has been THE WORST ISP I've ever dealt with. I get Dialup speeds and connection losses on my 6/1 line 99% of the time, and I've been promised a fix for over a year. But it's all I can get besides the 4G WiMAX that I use, which is also 6/1, but WAY more reliable, which is pretty sad. The jitter is so bad with Centurylink that I can't even game on it. I get horrible teleporting, etc. It's pretty sad when my 4G line games better than my DSL.

What's even worse is I've paid $80/month for the DSL for over a year now, and I pay $50 for the 4G.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This is what I'm getting, paying for 12 / 1 through Century Link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They claim that it is "up to 12Mb", and that in my location I'm already at the fastest tier.
> I'm calling Charter on Friday for a 30Mb package for less than what I'm paying now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Centurylink has been THE WORST ISP I've ever dealt with. I get Dialup speeds and connection losses on my 6/1 line 99% of the time, and I've been promised a fix for over a year. But it's all I can get besides the 4G WiMAX that I use, which is also 6/1, but WAY more reliable, which is pretty sad. The jitter is so bad with Centurylink that I can't even game on it. I get horrible teleporting, etc. It's pretty sad when my 4G line games better than my DSL.
> 
> What's even worse is I've paid $80/month for the DSL for over a year now, and I pay $50 for the 4G.
Click to expand...

That's why I switched to Charter immediately.


----------



## CircuitFreak




----------



## revamper

$40,000 per year


----------



## Shev7chenko

Better today


----------



## andrews2547

Peak time speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revamper*
> 
> $40,000 per year


Why didn't you use the copy thing it has?







Also $40K/year? Are you serious?


----------



## xSp1dR




----------



## SolidSnake1162

I've been having a lot of problems with it recently though. Kinda getting to me.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSp1dR*


I should be getting an upgrade to that speed for free in Oct


----------



## malikq86

I just upgrade from 25/25 to 50/25.....I love you Fios.


----------



## Shinigami~

Its alright I guess...


----------



## zoidbergslo

Finally upgraded my router and I can get full speed out of my connection


----------



## rationalthinking

My UP bandwidth needs to be.. UP'D!!!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My UP bandwidth needs to be.. UP'D!!!!!


Same here, I thought I would be getting at least 30Mbps up D:


----------



## xSp1dR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I just upgrade from 25/25 to 50/25.....I love you Fios.


lets flooding begin xD


----------



## Rbby258

had a few posts a few pages back
got some good gigabit switches now




3 back to back 140mb+


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSp1dR*
> 
> lets flooding begin xD


what do you mean "flooding"?


----------



## Nemesis158

Centurylink quietly upgraded our service to 3Mb/s. however i can tell the node doesnt have the backbone for my whole area at 3mb, its really inconsistent now
i was getting this up till the 15th:









noticed downloads hitting over 300kb/s today so i went back to speedtest and got this








3mb still isnt much better than 1.5, especially with the inconsistency, but i suppose its better than nothing....

edit: and this is how inconsistent it is now:








one minute it will be .8mb, the next it will be 2mb


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, those are some pretty slow and inconsistent speeds.


----------



## 218689

I would just love to post you my speetest results, just to show you how pathetic it is, but I cant even acess the page right now. Its been just awfull for the last couple of months.


----------



## Nemesis158

most of the inconsistency happens in the late evening and overnight hours
















seems to be fine during the morning/day


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> had a few posts a few pages back
> got some good gigabit switches now
> 
> 
> 
> 3 back to back 140mb+


What the heck are you doing to get those speeds lol mines peaking t 110Mbps.

Do you live in north, south, east or west Cambridge and how far are you from the city centre?

Apparently I won't be upgraded to 120Mbps until it's finalized in Oct.


----------



## MadGoat

finally got channel bonded upload ...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What the heck are you doing to get those speeds lol mines peaking t 110Mbps.
> Do you live in north, south, east or west Cambridge and how far are you from the city centre?
> Apparently I won't be upgraded to 120Mbps until it's finalized in Oct.


im in the city center

edit:


----------



## linuxfueled




----------



## snipekill2445

I just got an email from my ISP, apparently in about a month on the 24 August they are going to increase my Bandwidth speed


----------



## Theloudtrout

This is what you have to live with if you live in the countryside... ADSL 2+ Yuck.
Thank god FTTC is coming to the exchange in my area in September.


----------



## snipekill2445

Lol, I live on a farm too, I only get 5.8mbps download and 0.8mbps upload, with usually 35ms of ping.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> This is what you have to live with if you live in the countryside... ADSL 2+ Yuck.
> Thank god FTTC is coming to the exchange in my area in September.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Lol, I live on a farm too, I only get 5.8mbps download and 0.8mbps upload, with usually 35ms of ping.


Im not far from the city and my speed is worse than both of those! By a few megs!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> This is what you have to live with if you live in the countryside... ADSL 2+ Yuck.
> Thank god FTTC is coming to the exchange in my area in September.


Apparently Leeds has the worst internet in the whole of the UK. You're lucky to get that speed









What is your advertised speed BTW?


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Apparently Leeds has the worst internet in the whole of the UK. You're lucky to get that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your advertised speed BTW?


My advertised speeds are pretty accurate surprisingly. I'm supposed to get 8mbps, so its not that far off really.
Also i live in Sheffield it's just that Speedtest.net decided to use a server in Leeds.


----------



## 218689

I still cant load speedtest.net :/ sent my network provider a complaint so I'll see if they are able to solve the problem or if I should start looking for a new provider.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> I still cant load speedtest.net :/ sent my network provider a complaint so I'll see if they are able to solve the problem or if I should start looking for a new provider.


Yeah somethings messed up with your internet............


----------



## Marioshi

Work:



Cell:



Home:


----------



## ZFedora

After a long outage, lower upload but great download!


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Xyro TR1

Gotta go fast


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Gotta go fast


how far away is it testing to


----------



## utterfabrication

The (< 50 mi) means within 50 miles... I think.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> The (< 50 mi) means within 50 miles... I think.


Yep, it does.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Gotta go fast


How much are you paying for that?


----------



## tictoc




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Yep, it does.


that could also mean 0.1 miles away


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> How much are you paying for that?


You know, I can't remember. With all the TV channels, home phone, internet, and all local fees and taxes, I think it's like $216/mo.


----------



## Orici




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> You know, I can't remember. With all the TV channels, home phone, internet, and all local fees and taxes, I think it's like $216/mo.












It is quicker than mine, but I pay like $45USD/mo for this including taxes and all other fees










And there is no download limit or hidden charges.

This is without TV channels or a homephone. You people in the US are getting ripped off pretty badly with internet speed


----------



## snipekill2445

You get that speed while paying only THAT much! WOW! But why's the upload so slow compared to download?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It is quicker than mine, but I pay like $45USD/mo for this including taxes and all other fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is no download limit or hidden charges.
> This is without TV channels or a homephone. You people in the US are getting ripped off pretty badly with internet speed


I think it breaks down to something like $40 for phone, $60 for internet, $80 for TV, the rest for STB rental fees and taxes.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You get that speed while paying only THAT much! WOW! But why's the upload so slow compared to download?


Something about them not having to provide upload speed or something and we should be lucky we even get 1Mbps upload. There is another ISP in the UK that does have a better download:upload ratio but unfortunately for me they are incredibly slow where I live. If I get the the up to 60Mbps package (upload should be 30Mbps) then I will only get a download an estimated 2Mbps download .5Mbps upload.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I think it breaks down to something like $40 for phone, $60 for internet, $80 for TV, the rest for STB rental fees and taxes.


Oh I thought you meant $216/mo just for the internet lol


----------



## AbdullahG

A bit slower than usual. For some reason, my downloads on Steam reach 4MB/s average (12MB tops), but my download speed when downloading a file online only reaches up to around 200KB/s. Any reason for this?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> 
> A bit slower than usual. For some reason, my downloads on Steam reach 4MB/s average (12MB tops), but my download speed when downloading a file online only reaches up to around 200KB/s. Any reason for this?


Thats the fastest (200KB\s) ive ever gotten downloading ANYTHING.









It could be the server you are downloading from.


----------



## snipekill2445

The fasted download speed I've gotten so far was about 700kb/s on steam.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Steam for me is like 700kb/s minimum and 1200kb/s maximum.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Steam for me is like 700kb/s minimum and 1200kb/s maximum.


i get 13-14 mbs


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i get 13-14 mbs


MB\s ( Megabyte per second) or mbps ( megaBIT per second)?
1 byte = 8 bits.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> MB\s ( Megabyte per second) or mbps ( megaBIT per second)?
> 1 byte = 8 bits.


MB/s









Rbby258 has posted speedtest results up to 198 Mbps IIRC


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> MB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rbby258 has posted speedtest results up to 198 Mbps IIRC


Ah.

Anyone of you with atleast 20mbps down and 5 or so yp, want to let me live with you?







I dont take many resources to feed.....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah.
> Anyone of you with atleast 20mbps down and 5 or so yp, want to let me live with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont take many resources to feed.....













This is with me streaming internet radio, my dad listening to spoify, my sister watching 1080p videos on youtube and my mom streaming live TV.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with me streaming internet radio, my dad listening to spoify, my sister watching 1080p videos on youtube and my mom streaming live TV.


Please take me! Ive always thought the british were cool people! And im part-brit!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> MB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rbby258 has posted speedtest results up to 198 Mbps IIRC


thanks

right now


----------



## AbdullahG

I like where I live, but I hate it too. I only get a fraction of the advertised, but too bad you're never guaranteed anything. Also, how much do you guys across the pond pay for over 100MB/s down and w/e up (I'm not really concerned bout up speeds; I never upload anything)?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I like where I live, but I hate it too. I only get a fraction of the advertised, but too bad you're never guaranteed anything. Also, how much do you guys across the pond pay for over 100MB/s down and w/e up (I'm not really concerned bout up speeds; I never upload anything)?


I pay around $40USD/mo and this is without any caps or extra charges. I found the upload speed is usually 10% of the download speed.

This is what I'm getting now



The highest I have got so far was 108 down 11 up

EDIT: It's $45/mo, not $40


----------



## mrrhtuner

brutal lol


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> thanks
> right now


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*


Business/university ISP, doesn't count


----------



## snipekill2445

400MBPS! JEE-SUS!


----------



## microman

i get this internet home phone and cable with EVERY single channel except starz for 114.87 after all taxes and fees


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Business/university ISP, doesn't count


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 400MBPS! JEE-SUS!


Hehehe







Well acctually, i can get this speed as a normal home too. And speedtest.net is not the best testing site imo. (I have 1Gbps internet up/down)


----------



## Blindsay

After comcast bumped up my plan for free










Cell phone










edit: its feeling a little peppy tonight


















im diggin that ping


----------



## Rbby258

just been downloading a few things. Downloaded a file at 30.4mbps

someone do a speedtest with this site and post both speedtest.net and this one, to see how good it is

http://speedtest.uk.net/

judging by the address probably best for people from the uk



don't look quite right to me, but 30.4,bps is 250mbit


----------



## FiX

Rbby258:
OVH Dedicated Server (running Windows Server 2008 R2) onto Speedtest servers run by Xilo


Note, the dedicated server only has a 100Mb uplink. I don't have any gigabit servers available to test with right now


----------



## seizmika

*KOPERNIKUS (CABLE) SERBIA*


----------



## FiX

One of my dedicated servers in Kansas:









My home connection:


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> just been downloading a few things. Downloaded a file at 30.4mbps
> someone do a speedtest with this site and post both speedtest.net and this one, to see how good it is
> http://speedtest.uk.net/
> judging by the address probably best for people from the uk
> 
> don't look quite right to me, but 30.4,bps is 250mbit


That test is not as good as the others.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> That test is not as good as the others.


Quote:


> judging by the address probably best for people from the uk














And that is about right for what I have now.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> *One of my dedicated servers in Kansas:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My home connection:


I see youre in Kansas city....GET GOOGLE FIBER! TELL US HOW AWESOME IT IS!!


----------



## Orzornn

Fiber OP internet at home... Supposed to be 70/30 so the upload is a little slower than it should be.



Cellphone; taken a few months ago.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Home connection, after changing my modem (Comcast Performance plan)










Not sure why my ping went up so much from 16ms...


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I see youre in Kansas city....GET GOOGLE FIBER! TELL US HOW AWESOME IT IS!!


Heh, that's on a dedicated server. I don't have control over what ISPs are used - I use whatever the Datacentre has access to.

Not mine, but one of the fastest I've seen:


----------



## _TRU_

they have a contract w our city, so we can't get any other ISP here. o. $40


----------



## zephiK

Upgraded my internet to the next tier for another $14.95,


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

This is from my dads house









Sent from my iPod touch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## compmaster

Ping of 8


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compmaster*
> 
> 
> Ping of 8


i see your ping of 8 and raise you a ping of 0


----------



## pkmnfreak125

I'm using the server in LA to test the connection. I live in da ATL my isp is comcast business. I pay for 12d/2u for 59.99 a month.


----------



## Phillychuck

I had to upgrade from Premium to Blast, which cost me $10 more a month, but doubling my speed for that price is fine by me.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## Paradigm84

Updated test of my Dads internet, utterly not jelly.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


----------



## compmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


The ping ... it buuuuurns


----------



## eatRAMEN

I need to upgrade my internet!


----------



## Pwizzle

Just upgraded my internet


----------



## bayarea757

Some sick speeds. I want to get Google here in va. I started at page 1 and wondered why so slow. 2006 lol


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compmaster*
> 
> The ping ... it buuuuurns


hes testing to 11700 miles away you try it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compmaster*
> 
> The ping ... it buuuuurns


I live in the UK and I did the speedtest with a server in New Zealand











That's what I normally get, my ping has been getting worse over the last couple of weeks. I used to get 5-10ms


----------



## snipekill2445

Spoiler: Incredible Speeds!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Updated test of my Dads internet, utterly not jelly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN*
> 
> 
> I need to upgrade my internet!






WOW! These speeds are simply astonishingly fast!


----------



## ShadowEW

I can go 1 worse on all your speeds:


Yup, I don't even have an internet connection at home at present... I'm on VM's old 50Mb/5Mb Down/Up package..
Here's works speeds for you instead:


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I live in the UK and I did the speedtest with a server in New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I normally get, my ping has been getting worse over the last couple of weeks. I used to get 5-10ms


10-15 is normal for me


----------



## andrews2547

You download and upload speed is higher than mine though









I don't mind haven't a 10-20ms ping because I can still play games online fine.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I live in the UK and I did the speedtest with a server in New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I normally get, my ping has been getting worse over the last couple of weeks. I used to get 5-10ms


oh dear god.. incredible fast dude

here is mine, i live in venezuela.. i hate chavez


----------



## OkanG

I miss 20/20







But I guess this has to do


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You download and upload speed is higher than mine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind haven't a 10-20ms ping because I can still play games online fine.


looks like my ping is good today



and to the same place you tested 11700 miles away


----------



## ShadowEW

Ah, there we go.. Get home after checking VM and a bit of tinkering later:


----------



## Boss1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> How close are you to leeds? If i moved 4 miles west I could get VM's 100Mb fiber


I am about 40 miles south-ish from leeds and I have still not got round to getting FTTC yet, it will probably be next year that I get round to getting it ordered.


----------



## charlesquik

Im still unhappy.... quebec service suck for what I pay. its around 70$ per mount for the internet


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> 
> Im still unhappy.... quebec service suck for what I pay. its around 70$ per mount for the internet


i used to pay $60 for 768k/768k


----------



## CyriusG

Quite nice for a home connection.


----------



## 428cobra




----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyriusG*
> 
> Quite nice for a home connection.


dafuk how much do you pay


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> dafuk how much do you pay


Well it's Sweden so my guess is probably around $25USD/month


----------



## Ownage96

Not the fastest but still very fast for only 66$ a month (with promotion)


----------



## un1b4ll

This is at my home, my work connection will max out a gigabit line.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownage96*
> 
> 
> Not the fastest but still very fast for only 66$ a month (with promotion)


bonjour ami quebecois


----------



## dudesquirrel

I had this one earlier...
http://speedtest.net/result/2127038954.png


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudesquirrel*
> 
> 
> I had this one earlier...
> http://speedtest.net/result/2127038954.png


Give me half of your internets pls.


----------



## TwistedDivision

This is mine


----------



## king volcano




----------



## TB13

Dat school internet...


----------



## Fuell

BS though, this feels closer to Dial up than it does to 10mb/s. Feels like every time my ISP "increases" speed, existing connections get slower and slower, untill you upgrade, and get your old connection speed back, for an increase in price. Good ol' Braggs Communications. Can't wait to get off the east coast (Halifax, NS, Canada) and move to Ontario where they will have real ISP's and choice... Choice is good.


----------



## Ownage96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> bonjour ami quebecois


salut


----------



## NathG79

Heres mine. V/media just upgraded my speed from 40-60mb for free!


----------



## OkanG

Whats a minimum upload speed for gaming? I see many people with beast download speed, without having more than 2-3Mb/s upload speed, and it just looks.. Unnatural


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Whats a minimum upload speed for gaming? I see many people with beast download speed, without having more than 2-3Mb/s upload speed, and it just looks.. Unnatural


Internet connections will always have more download since is more common to download then upload stuff. Online gaming does not take much bandwidth.


----------



## General121

I have 2.5mbps down and .80 mbps up. Gamings fine on that until one or two siblings start heavily browsing. Which always happens









With that information supplied, I think a 10/3 or 15/5 speed, if available, or close to that, would be good.


----------



## malikq86

I currently have 50/25 from Verizon Fios...but it's actually 60/35..it's great...but I just noticed for $5 more a month I can get 75/35 (it will probably really be like 85/45)...should I upgrade? Is it worth it? Any noticeable difference?

$5 a month extra...isn't too bad

I only game and watch netflix really.


----------



## dudesquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagion*
> 
> Give me half of your internets pls.


I'm at school getting this! ISU FTW


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I currently have 50/25 from Verizon Fios...but it's actually 60/35..it's great...but I just noticed for $5 more a month I can get 75/35...should I upgrade? Is it worth it? Any noticeable difference?
> $5 a month extra...isn't too bad
> I only game and watch netflix really.


Yes, get that. Man, im only 45 min from you and stuck with this horrible DSL!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Internet connections will always have more download since is more common to download then upload stuff. Online gaming does not take much bandwidth.


I know that is how it is, but I just didn't think that 2-3Mb/s for upload would be quite enough


----------



## CyriusG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> dafuk how much do you pay


I pay about $35 and that's including phone.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyriusG*
> 
> I pay about $35 and that's including phone.


Wow so I was $10 off with my guess of $25


----------



## charlesquik

damn its so cheap in your country... Its 145 here for TV, internet and phone + 35 for my cellphone so 180$ per month because im a slave of technology

Its good to see there still some country not raping their citizen...


----------



## techenth

feels good man



edit: 30$ per month.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> damn its so cheap in your country... Its 145 here for TV, internet and phone + 35 for my cellphone so 180$ per month because im a slave of technology
> Its good to see there still some country not raping their citizen...


For me its $45 for internet (the only one I have) $25 for TV and $20 for a phone.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> For me its $45 for internet (the only one I have) $25 for TV and $20 for a phone.


I though everything was expensive in the uk people told me that and maybe cause for one pound it take more than 2 canadian dollar ...

Anyways here in quebec we are the most imposed province , the most taxed province and everything cost higher here


----------



## General121

I want to move to Japan....Get that 10gbps connection I heard about and be one of the only confused white people there.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> I though everything was expensive in the uk people told me that and maybe cause for one pound it take more than 2 canadian dollar ...
> Anyways here in quebec we are the most imposed province , the most taxed province and everything cost higher here


Compared to the rest of the world yes, apart from the internet. At the moment the only thing I can think of that is cheaper in the UK than it is to the rest of the world is the internet.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Compared to the rest of the world yes, apart from the internet. At the moment the only thing I can think of that is cheaper in the UK than it is to the rest of the world is the internet.


Nothing is cheap in the uk after paying everything and keeping money for yourself our Internet cost a lot


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I want to move to Japan....Get that 10gbps connection I heard about and be one of the only confused white people there.


\

Well japan is like uk Xd everything is expensive except the internet XD


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Nothing is cheap in the uk after paying everything and keeping money for yourself our Internet cost a lot


But the speed/no download limits to the price compared to the US, Canada, Australia etc. our internet is ridiculously cheap. You do have a good point about it feeling like it costs a lot because of how much everything else is, but they (being people in the other countries) also have to pay for the same things mostly.


----------



## Bytelove

I love my free internet.


----------



## bobfig

well we got uverse on the 16th but its been on and off ever since and on my 3rd technition. we were on a 3meg dsl and went to 12meg uverse. its nice when its working.


----------



## barkinos98

google if you see this, we. need. fast. internet. here. this is what i got:


----------



## jdave420

LOL not bad I guess using my Droid Bionic as a WiFi tether.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> google if you see this, we. need. fast. internet. here. this is what i got:


You're 50 miles from Ankara? I'm going on holiday there


----------



## SeparateElite

I hate my internet


----------



## barkinos98

wait... where in ankara? the neighborhood i live in now was thought of being not made,since it was far away from the city. that was 20 years ago. today, we can take a drive from our house to the center of the city and it will take 10 mins.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait... where in ankara? the neighborhood i live in now was thought of being not made,since it was far away from the city. that was 20 years ago. today, we can take a drive from our house to the center of the city and it will take 10 mins.


Dunno


----------



## linuxfueled




----------



## Blackhawk4




----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Aww yeah Purdue









I'm planning on going there after I graduate


----------



## rogi

Middle of the desert









Saudi Arabia


----------



## rogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*


What is the name Connect؟


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> But the speed/no download limits to the price compared to the US, Canada, Australia etc. our internet is ridiculously cheap. You do have a good point about it feeling like it costs a lot because of how much everything else is, but they (being people in the other countries) also have to pay for the same things mostly.


The prices are not really comparable but yeah our Internet is cheaper


----------



## DarkNate

The slowest internet speed on the planet.


----------



## 3930K

mine is far worse for upload.



british crapophonics at its best

virgin media in our area is worse


----------



## Toonshorty

Not bad for an ADSL2+ service considering I'm a good 3.5km from the exchange.

Shame I'm limited to 75GB a month though, although I get unlimited between 00:00 and 08:00 Mon - Fri and all day Sat - Sun.

Friends are getting 80/20 fibre soon though, while I'll be stuck with this for a good 3-4 years.


----------



## DarkNate

How come you guys are getting Grade C- when yours is faster?


----------



## 3930K

I'm slower than 79% of GB.


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I'm slower than 79% of GB.


Watch this space. I will be slower than yours and i'll edit this post for when i'm home.


----------



## Toonshorty

@3930K Your test says you're near Sheffield. Have you looked to see if you can get a connection on the Digital Region network?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daryll99*
> 
> How come you guys are getting Grade C- when yours is faster?


It compares it to the rest of your country







If the average in your country is 1Mb/s download and 0.5Mb/s and you get 5 Mb/s download and 2.5 Mb/s upload then you will get an A+ or something like that.

If the average in your country is 10Mb/s download and 5Mb/s upload and you get 11Mb/s download and 6Mb/s upload then you will get a C or something like that.

I'm not 100% sure how the letter grading works on Speedtest.net


----------



## DarkNate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It compares it to the rest of your country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the average in your country is 1Mb/s download and 0.5Mb/s and you get 5 Mb/s download and 2.5 Mb/s upload then you will get an A+ or something like that.
> If the average in your country is 10Mb/s download and 5Mb/s upload and you get 11Mb/s download and 6Mb/s upload then you will get a C or something like that.
> I'm not 100% sure how the letter grading works on Speedtest.net


I still don't understand its confusing to me man.


----------



## DarkNate

Here is my results from the most distant server from my current physical location.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not to bad.


----------



## andrews2547

Here is mine at around lunch time (the time when a lot of people are on a break so they go on the internet and do whatever it is they do)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daryll99*
> 
> I still don't understand its confusing to me man.


The grade rating is based on what you get compared to your countries average.


----------



## DarkNate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Here is mine at around lunch time (the time when a lot of people are on a break so they go on the internet and do whatever it is they do)
> 
> The grade rating is based on what you get compared to your countries average.


Man I wished that kind of internet speed is available in my country.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*
> 
> @3930K Your test says you're near Sheffield. Have you looked to see if you can get a connection on the Digital Region network?


I'm 50 miles from there. But I will google it.


----------



## Blindsay

Not bad for 9150 miles away


----------



## Drakenxile

here's mine i wish i had bigger upload since i like streaming my games


----------



## gordesky1

Mine, Comcast upgraded everyone it seems free of charge up one from what they had Had 50mbps but just herd it was upgraded free of charge the 1st of this month and i didn't even know about it till now Had too reset my modem. Ping is a bit high for some reason but it seems like its the speed test servers because the other one is lower speeds but lower ping..


----------



## Otterclock

good 'nuff, I guess.


----------



## Willanhanyard

My AT$T DSL was 1.3 down, 0.3 up, and 80ms ping. So this is a massive improvement.


----------



## Carl1

My connection is 20Mb DL / 1 MB UL ( ADSL ) in Saudi Arabia ..


----------



## pkmnfreak125

My Speedtest from Atlanta Server.


----------



## beers

Finally got Time Warner to up my upload from 2 mbit closer to their advertised 50/5 package.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

from work, I will post my FiOS 50/25 results when i get home


----------



## CLUEL3SS

I pay for 10 down 1 up.. Ever since I had the new DocSIS 3 modem installed a few days ago, I'm getting closer to advertised speeds now than I ever had, during anytime of the day, my speedtest always maxes at either 9.84 or 9.85, and upload from .90 to .95

Here's a ping test...


----------



## Blindsay

Work:


----------



## andrews2547

Home:


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Home:


we get it. You have posted your speed a lot.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Home:


Aww, how cute...


----------



## Plan9

Not bad considering i have an online backup on the go


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> we get it. You have posted your speed a lot.


Yeah I know but I get bored so I post speedtest results
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Aww, how cute...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

this is my laptop wireless result at my house



Will post results from my actual rig when i get it up and running (just moved to a new house)

this is fios, 50/25 plan


----------



## The-racer

i'l post mine tonight.
But i know for sure that it's something like this :

Download 55MB/Sec
Upload : 3.5MB/Sec
Ping :between 2 and 12


----------



## Jakeey802

My results with my phone tethering while i'm waiting to get my ADSL 2+ Connected:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> i'l post mine tonight.
> But i know for sure that it's something like this :
> Download 55MB/Sec
> Upload : 3.5MB/Sec
> Ping :between 2 and 12


Do you mean megabit or megabyte? Because 55MB/sec is 440Mbps


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Do you mean megabit or megabyte? Because 55MB/sec is 440Mbps


clearly he meant Mb


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> clearly he meant Mb


Some people have a 1Gbps connection







MB/s is likely, especially in some European and Asian countries.


----------



## The-racer

Megabyte








Although a 440mb/sec connection doesn't sound to bad


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Some people have a 1Gbps connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB/s is likely, especially in some European and Asian countries.


He clearly states he's Belgium and AFAIK you can't get gigabit WAN for home users there.

Besides, bauds are measured in bits per second. Never bytes. So he would have to manually divide his results by 8 to produce a non-standard unit (which also somehow matches the same baud you'd expect from some DSL lines).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Megabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a 440mb/sec connection doesn't sound to bad


You've still got that the wrong way around.

bit = b = 1 bit
byte = B = 8 bits

Or think of it like this: small *b* is the smaller figure. Big *B* is the larger figure


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> He clearly states he's Belgium and AFAIK you can't get gigabit WAN for home users there.
> Besides, bauds are measured in bits per second. Never bytes. So he would have to manually divide his results by 8 to produce a non-standard unit (which also somehow matches the same baud you'd expect from some DSL lines).
> You've still got that the wrong way around.
> bit = b = 1 bit
> byte = B = 8 bits
> Or think of it like this: small *b* is the smaller figure. Big *B* is the larger figure


You can get whatever you want if you have the money for it...


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> You can get whatever you want if you have the money for it...


Not home broadband connections you can't. Granted he could have a leased line - but I very much doubt he's paying several grand a month just to have a leased line at home.

[edit]
In fact I wouldn't be at all surprised if he couldn't get a leased line to his home either (at least not without paying this ISP to dig up the roads)


----------



## WukaChop

Could be worse, waiting for my free 100Mb upgrade though.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Not home broadband connections you can't. Granted he could have a leased line - but I very much doubt he's paying several grand a month just to have a leased line at home.
> [edit]
> In fact I wouldn't be at all surprised if he couldn't get a leased line to his home either (at least not without paying this ISP to dig up the roads)


His point is still valid though, with enough money you can get whatever speed you want.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Not bad.


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> i'l post mine tonight.
> But i know for sure that it's something like this :
> Download 55MB/Sec
> Upload : 3.5MB/Sec
> Ping :between 2 and 12


Well , was not too far off


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Well , was not too far off


actually you were off by quite a bit


----------



## The-racer

Yeah-yeah i get it


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Yeah-yeah i get it


just giving you crap, pretty much everyone does it


----------



## The-racer

I know







could be worse


----------



## ginger_nuts

An update of my newly installed WiMax, a type of wireless internet.

Slight improvement over old, but damn sight cheaper











My old one was


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> His point is still valid though, with enough money you can get whatever speed you want.


His point is technically correct but I wouldn't say it's valid; it's an unrealistic rhetoric.

I think Occam's razor rules out the infinite finance hypnosis in favour of the capitalisation fail theorem.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> to everyone here who is asking for a better internet connection : just shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here what i have in my country !!


Dont feel too bad this is my rip off speed in UK!


----------



## Z32

God bless 'merica. Lol


----------



## Z32

Have you guys speedtested 4G LTE yet? oh man! It's fast!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Not home broadband connections you can't. Granted he could have a leased line - but I very much doubt he's paying several grand a month just to have a leased line at home.
> [edit]
> In fact I wouldn't be at all surprised if he couldn't get a leased line to his home either (at least not without paying this ISP to dig up the roads)


See, you say "I doubt", it's very possible to get any amount of bandwidth, again, if you're willing to pay.

I dont even know why I bother to argue this haha, it can go either way.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> See, you say "I doubt", it's very possible to get any amount of bandwidth, again, if you're willing to pay.


It's also very possible that quantum anomalies generated a computational error when calculating his baud. But that doesn't make either scenarios plausible.

Like I said above, I think Occam's razor applies here: _the simplest explanation is best_ (to crudely paraphrase its principle). And in this instance, the simplest explanation is that the commenter in question garbled his capitalisations.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> It's also very possible that quantum anomalies generated a computational error when calculating his baud. But that doesn't make either scenarios plausible.
> Like I said above, I think Occam's razor applies here: _the simplest explanation is best_ (to crudely paraphrase its principle). And in this instance, the simplest explanation is that the commenter in question garbled his capitalisations.


Hahah, and in this case, you were right









You win this time!


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Hahah, and in this case, you were right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win this time!


lol

To be fair, I was making a massive assumption that he was measuring his speed from home. If you had suggested he was working the late shift at a datacentre, then you'd have had me stumped


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> An update of my newly installed WiMax, a type of wireless internet.
> Slight improvement over old, but damn sight cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old one was


I hate Australian upload speeds! I wish the NBN would hurry up.


----------



## Jakeey802

And this is my school one


----------



## ZFedora

more recent one


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Have you guys speedtested 4G LTE yet? oh man! It's fast!


only get about 12mbps down, 7 up usually.

What is WiMAX and where can you get it? And available areas?


----------



## Jakeey802

New ADSL 2+ Connection:


----------



## pkkawakitty




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

this is at my friends place. at home i get 1.2MB/s down and 0.5MB/s up. woot Australia...


----------



## Blatsz32

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2152615656.png


----------



## Blatsz32

thats insane!


----------



## HyperBCS

Comcast Extreme 105 Currently paying $70-$100 Per month


----------



## von rottes

Well if you insist.....










sent from the hip via tapatalk2


----------



## andymiller

£25 a month in my tv package. This is due an upgrade by virgin to 120mb down around december time. ill repost then.


----------



## 3930K

Getting an upgrade to Infinity in the 30th though


----------



## hurnhu

hhmmmm this any good? lolz i love haveing this dl speed


----------



## von rottes




----------



## icy_cool_quad




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andymiller*
> 
> 
> £25 a month in my tv package. This is due an upgrade by virgin to 120mb down around december time. ill repost then.


I get a speed upgrade next month along with a price drop


----------



## ZFedora

So after I got rid of my Untangle server, I suddenly get wayyyy faster speeds:


----------



## FTWRoguE

$60 a month for 15 3, I'm happy with it.


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Have you guys speedtested 4G LTE yet? oh man! It's fast!


Here are some of my 4g test results


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman*
> 
> Here are some of my 4g test results


I like how each of your tests increased by 1Mbps haha


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> I like how each of your tests increased by 1Mbps haha


odd thing is the 34 is my home wifi but still fits into the pattern.


----------



## Master__Shake

im only paying for 16 down 1 up


----------



## readytorock

Montreal, Canada test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmaIfz_HJZ4


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *readytorock*
> 
> Montreal, Canada test.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmaIfz_HJZ4


You could have just posted a link like this









Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.speedtest.net][IMG]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2163768636.png[/IMG][/URL]

Next time (assuming you will post here again) you don't have to record a video and upload it to youtube









Also if you don't know how get that link, wait until the test is done, then click on share result, then click on the tab that says "forum" then copy it then paste it in there


----------



## Penryn

Just moved and switched from Time Warner to Cox, great result.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Home laptop on wifi


----------



## SDawg




----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Home laptop on wifi


O_O


----------



## DarkNate

Here is my improved internet speed.


----------



## falcon2099

Although I have no complaints about my ISP... service is good, speed is consistant, I've seen some of the other speedtests in here and I'm feeling quite jealous.


----------



## DarkNate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> Although I have no complaints about my ISP... service is good, speed is consistant, I've seen some of the other speedtests in here and I'm feeling quite jealous.


That's not a bad speed.


----------



## pent

Fresh test just took it 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Rbby258

UK to Florida


----------



## S-Line




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> UK to Florida


----------



## NewHighScore

I used to have 100 Mb/s but I scaled it back to save a little money. The best download speed I have ever got anywhere was only 9 Mb/s. I think this is still overkill for my gaming.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


yesterday my internet was off for around 3 hours, after they fixed it my speedtest was the same as your normally get



and i wasnt happy but today its all working again


----------



## arkenex

from school.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> yesterday my internet was off for around 3 hours, after they fixed it my speedtest was the same as your normally get
> 
> 
> and i wasnt happy but today its all working again


My internet has been going on and off for the last few days









I did get an email from Virgin Media saying they are busy upgrading the lines for the speed double


----------



## spacep0pe




----------



## General121

Local test : 
local test 2: 
Test to London: 
Test to London 2: 

Im surprised that the test to London was exactly the same as a local test. Still wish I had fios\cox\comcast and not verizon DSL.

Edit: London tests are identical rofl. I swear they were two separate tests.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Local test :
> local test 2:
> Test to London:
> Test to London 2:
> 
> 
> Im surprised that the test to London was exactly the same as a local test. Still wish I had fios\cox\comcast and not verizon DSL.
> Edit: London tests are identical rofl. I swear they were two separate tests.


If you didn't you should use the Namesco server in London







I find that's the best one.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you didn't you should use the Namesco server in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that's the best one.


Ill go do that.
I feel tempted to call the local comcast place since a friend not too far away has comcast but he is on a completely different road. But the concerning thing is Comcasts' website cant get my city right so I highly doubt its available









Namesco result: 

Same speeds. The only reason i was amazed my speeds from local and to GB were the same is cuase your guys speed drops from your GB to US tests, IIRC.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> cuase your guys speed drops from your GB to US tests, IIRC.


Yup, quite badly

Reston VA:



London:


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yup, quite badly
> Reston VA:
> 
> London:


Weird. I have no idea why. Granted, I dont know much about networking. Though I did just start my CISCO class and already got a 50% on the prerequisite test lol. ( whereas most other people didnt even try, or tried and got 10%-20%.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Porto, Portugal:


----------



## Bentz

This is the internet at my high school


----------



## Cape Cod

Comcast just upgraded my internet for free









Before



And After


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cape Cod*
> 
> Comcast just upgraded my internet for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> And After


Wow This is a massive upgrade for free XD

I got one for free and went from 6 to 7 in dowload... and 1.9 to 2.1 in upload -_____________-


----------



## Verxius




----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Wow This is a massive upgrade for free XD
> I got one for free and went from 6 to 7 in dowload... and 1.9 to 2.1 in upload -_____________-


I have -never- gotten an upgrade from Verizon. Granted its DSL, but still. The only changes in speed have been new modem purchase and fixing the wiring.


----------



## evilghaleon

Just noticed that Comcast bumped my upload, was getting ~10mpbs. Not that I need that much anyway.


----------



## icehotshot

I get way better internet up here at school than I do at home.....and it comes free with my apartment.


----------



## MIGhunter

It's funny looking at post 1 from 2006 and the last few posts. Amazing how much we've progressed.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> It's funny looking at post 1 from 2006 and the last few posts. Amazing how much we've progressed.


mfw first post from '06 is roughly triple my speed


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> It's funny looking at post 1 from 2006 and the last few posts. Amazing how much we've progressed.


Not for everyone unfortunately


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> It's funny looking at post 1 from 2006 and the last few posts. Amazing how much we've progressed.


GIVE ME MOAR SPEED!


----------



## MIGhunter

Yea, hopefully the Google bandwagon will it and we'll get it everywhere fast. $120 for 1gig of Download spead, all the channels and phone. It's an awesome deal.


----------



## Mas




----------



## Super Coffee

This is at my dorm room. And they give us public IPs.


----------



## tommy1993

college is fun


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> It's funny looking at post 1 from 2006 and the last few posts. Amazing how much we've progressed.


Check out that progress, it just got upgraded this week... DOUBLE SPEED!!!!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy1993*
> 
> 
> college is fun


Google fiber?


----------



## Netkaos

Finally got things working correctly.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Google fiber?


Nope







Google Fiber is in Kansas City only at the moment. Most colleges/universities have 1Gbps connections in the dorms.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Google fiber?


It would say "ISP: Google"


----------



## tommy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Google fiber?


UCLA


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Fiber is in Kansas City only at the moment. Most colleges/universities have 1Gbps connections in the dorms.


I don't know Cali's geography but near google headquarters they have google fiber to select places too.

Also I wouldn't say most have 1gbps....especially in the states. My sister goes to a school near the very popular penn state and there's no 1gbps, and at many colleges across the states.


----------



## BlackVenom

Download is usually around 35ish.. Comcast royally sucks around here. It's already cost me a quiz grade (lost connection while wired). It's great when it works, though.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I don't know Cali's geography but near google headquarters they have google fiber to select places too.
> Also I wouldn't say most have 1gbps....especially in the states. My sister goes to a school near the very popular penn state and there's no 1gbps, and at many colleges across the states.


College != University. Universities generally have much much more money to spend. (i.e. University of Notre Dame, Indiana University, Harvard University, Stanford University, etc). So yes, Universities do have >= 1gbps.

And even so, most colleges do have 1gbps connections, it's just distributed in 50-100mbps per dorm usually.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> College != University. Universities generally have much much more money to spend. (i.e. University of Notre Dame, Indiana University, Harvard University, Stanford University, etc). So yes, Universities do have >= 1gbps.
> And even so, most colleges do have 1gbps connections, it's just distributed in 50-100mbps per dorm usually.


In the US, college and university are generally synonymous. It only makes a difference when in the UK where you have high school that goes until grade 10, then college for 11-12, then university beyond that.

Technically speaking though, yes, there is a difference between a college and university and universities are almost always bigger and more funded than colleges.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> In the US, college and university are generally synonymous. It only makes a difference when *in the UK where you have high school that goes until grade 10, then college for 11-12, then university beyond that.*
> Technically speaking though, yes, there is a difference between a college and university and universities are almost always bigger and more funded than colleges.


Yes and no.

Secondary school (as it's called here) is up to year (grade) 11. After secondary school you could go straight to university if your GCSE (final tests, not sure what the equivalent is in the US) grades are high enough. College isn't required but most people go for 1-3 years but there is no age/amount of courses limit. So if you wanted to you could spend 40 years in college and do 10 different courses then you could. College in the UK is also free until you are 19.


----------



## Furrby

Not so bad but my ping is a little higher than usual.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> In the US, college and university are generally synonymous. It only makes a difference when in the UK where you have high school that goes until grade 10, then college for 11-12, then university beyond that.
> Technically speaking though, yes, there is a difference between a college and university and universities are almost always bigger and more funded than colleges.


Yeah I agree, there are exceptions, like Boston College (a pretty wealthy private college). But when you have a wealthy university, generally the first thing they pitch their money at is technology. Clemson University has an *amazing* datacenter. I think there's some videos on Youtube about it.


----------



## SwishaMane

Way better then my old 1.5Mbit DSL


----------



## DJRamses




----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> College != University. Universities generally have much much more money to spend. (i.e. University of Notre Dame, Indiana University, Harvard University, Stanford University, etc). So yes, Universities do have >= 1gbps.
> And even so, most colleges do have 1gbps connections, it's just distributed in 50-100mbps per dorm usually.


still no. I have emailed many many many colleges, and my sister, and my brother. Combined, over 100 colleges. We get all info from them. The best had 200 mbps for whole campus. The school my sister goes to has pretty crappy internet. And its right near Penn state. Rich school, too. Private one.


----------



## ArchDevil

Not much but I'm happy with it


----------



## mk16

woot woot pretty fast I guess.


----------



## andrews2547

Still haven't got my upgrade


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> still no. I have emailed many many many colleges, and my sister, and my brother. Combined, over 100 colleges. We get all info from them. The best had 200 mbps for whole campus. The school my sister goes to has pretty crappy internet. And its right near Penn state. Rich school, too. Private one.


Well then they need to start spending some money


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

At home


----------



## Ectrian

Who needs upload speed?


----------



## maximdymok

LOL apparently Canada doesn't need upload speeds..








Cocksx came in the other day to fix it up, used to be 1/1 xD


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*


What is your plan? I need me internet like this, im 8mb down and 1 up its so crap.


----------



## ZFedora

After re-wiring. Little high latency, I'll have to check it out.










Really cut the jitter down too, pretty pleased with that


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After re-wiring. Little high latency, I'll have to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cut the jitter down too, pretty pleased with that


what did you have to do?


----------



## poly359

Not bad for ADSL








*Still better than Vividwireless


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> what did you have to do?


I rewired my whole house from cat5e to cat6


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> I rewired my whole house from cat5e to cat6


i need to do that


----------



## andrews2547

Still haven't got the upgrade I was supposed to get this month










Although to be fair they didn't give me a specific date, they just said "some time in October" and it's only the 1st today








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i need to do that


I don't







the only hardware in my house that uses ethernet cable is my sig rig, which is about 30 cm from my router. Everything else uses WiFi. I do need to get some cat6 though. At the moment I am using cat5.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only hardware in my house that uses ethernet cable is my sig rig, which is about 30 cm from my router. Everything else uses WiFi. I do need to get some cat6 though. At the moment I am using cat5.


I recommend it, it lowered my latency a little bit, probably because the old wiring was dated and I figured I might as well.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> Still haven't got the upgrade I was supposed to get this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although to be fair they didn't give me a specific date, they just said "some time in October" and it's only the 1st today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only hardware in my house that uses ethernet cable is my sig rig, which is about 30 cm from my router. Everything else uses WiFi. I do need to get some cat6 though. At the moment I am using cat5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> I recommend it, it lowered my latency a little bit, probably because the old wiring was dated and I figured I might as well.


i probably have around 30 cables 2 of them being 30+ foot that's why i haven't changed them yet


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> What is your plan? I need me internet like this, im 8mb down and 1 up its so crap.


If I let it out of the bag, everyone will try to get on it, and then my speed will go to crap ;]


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

My upload speed defeats gravity.


On a side note, it is amazing the numbers you can pull on a univerity network in the computer lab. I guess they are using it up over here in the lab so i get such crap numbers in my dorm.


----------



## BackerU

Sitting in my SRA class in Penn State's IST Building's basement, I got these results:


----------



## BackerU

Aaaaaand this was from my Galaxy Nexus on the Verizon 4G LTE network, while sitting in Chick-Fil-A. Or maybe standing. Either way...


----------



## InsideJob

Not too bad for Canada and our lame internet connections...


----------



## Cheezman

We just had an outage though, so, speeds are a bit wonky right now, I guess. I usually do this:


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Okay, here is a follow up to my post above. In the lab, I get great speeds, very low pings... it really is a very capable system.

But over here in the dorms (like a half mile away), it is another story. The speeds are so bad when everyone is on the weekdays. The ping is extremely high... I need to talk to someone about getting some of that bandwidth routed this direction.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Okay, here is a follow up to my post above. In the lab, I get great speeds, very low pings... it really is a very capable system.
> But over here in the dorms (like a half mile away), it is another story. The speeds are so bad when everyone is on the weekdays. The ping is extremely high... I need to talk to someone about getting some of that bandwidth routed this direction.


They're probably using copper/ethernet to connect to the dorms. They should be using fiber. Either that or there's a ton of usage. Try testing at night.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> They're probably using copper/ethernet to connect to the dorms. They should be using fiber. Either that or there's a ton of usage. Try testing at night.


That was at 1 AM


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> They're probably using copper/ethernet to connect to the dorms. They should be using fiber. Either that or there's a ton of usage. Try testing at night.


Night? In a college? Thats the peak usage time almost! Hahaha.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackerU*
> 
> Aaaaaand this was from my Galaxy Nexus on the Verizon 4G LTE network, while sitting in Chick-Fil-A. Or maybe standing. Either way...


too bad about the ping.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Night? In a college? Thats the peak usage time almost! Hahaha.


True, but night time = party time







Only the losers are on the internet at 1AM, unless it's finals week or something hahah. But yeah I should have said during the day, during classes


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

My net sucks


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> My net sucks


Your ping is 12 less than mine, upload 20 better, your download is 4x better than mine.


----------



## TheGreenPanda

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2223430687.png

I'm very happy with that result. Downloads are very fast.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> My net sucks


Ummm.... no.



Best I've had for quite a while. Normally it's 1Mpbs down and .25 up.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Ummm.... no.
> 
> Best I've had for quite a while. Normally it's 1Mpbs down and .25 up.


Do it with the Namesco server if you didn't


----------



## Puck

This is at 6pm busy time, its quicker real early/real late.

Not bad for a residential connection







.


----------



## andrews2547

What I would consider "early" morning


----------



## invena

At home.

UK has some ridiculous plans. I am Jealous.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invena*
> 
> UK has some ridiculous plans. I am Jealous.


Thanks to Google you could have 10 times my speed pretty soon for probably as much as you are paying now







But at the moment I don't think Google has any plans to be available outside Kansas and Missouri


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invena*
> UK has some ridiculous plans. I am Jealous.


Naah, UK really doesn't - outside of Cities, you're lucky to get fibre, where i live, i'm lucky to get broadband...
This is on a good day, not at peak time.


----------



## Flanders finest




----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Naah, UK really doesn't - outside of Cities, you're lucky to get fibre, where i live, i'm lucky to get broadband...
> This is on a good day, not at peak time.


Same deal with the US, except with the UK, ISPs have a different SLA which give you guys more speed around the cities


----------



## stifler92274




----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Same deal with the US, except with the UK, ISPs have a different SLA which give you guys more speed around the cities


Fair enough, but its the fact that in the US, i believe, you have an infrastructure there for high speed internet, i don't want to use 4G as an example but i'm going to have to. The phones that are capable of using 4G speeds can do so in the US and receive great d/u speeds. In the UK, at the moment, there is no such infrastructure of 4G, and there is only 1 company currently rolling it out, even then it is only in one spot.
In the US,am i right in thinking if you _want_ to have fibre you can? Because in the UK, the only way to get fibre outside of cities is to rally people in your neighborhood together and sign a petition for BT to come lay fibre cables.


----------



## Davayy

oops


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Fair enough, but its the fact that in the US, i believe, you have an infrastructure there for high speed internet, i don't want to use 4G as an example but i'm going to have to. The phones that are capable of using 4G speeds can do so in the US and receive great d/u speeds. In the UK, at the moment, there is no such infrastructure of 4G, and there is only 1 company currently rolling it out, even then it is only in one spot.
> In the US,am i right in thinking if you _want_ to have fibre you can? Because in the UK, the only way to get fibre outside of cities is to rally people in your neighborhood together and sign a petition for BT to come lay fibre cables.


Im only 40 minutes out of Chicago and my only options are DSL and Cable. But if I wanted to get a fiber service, I'd have to pay them to dig, so it is somewhat readily available but it all revolves around what you want to pay.

As for 4G, that's a big new thing in Chicago, a lot of money was invested (Verizon, AT&T, etc) in 4G towers, so yeah we have the infrastructure, at a price









You guys in the UK pay a flat rate for internet services and you get what ever is available, but yeah, you need the infrastructure for it.


----------



## Davayy

Not sure what you mean by 'flat rate and get whatever is available'. If i pay, say, £30 a month, i can get 'up to 20mb/s down', for example, if however, i pay £50 a month, i can get 'up to 50mb/s down'. Now, in reality, these 'packages' don't really matter as they just say 'up to' to protect themselves so they can basically give you anything between 0-50mb/s, or limit you to 20mb/s if you only pay £30. It's just a way of getting people to pay more for really not alot more - which is universal i guess.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'flat rate and get whatever is available'. If i pay, say, £30 a month, i can get 'up to 20mb/s down', for example, if however, i pay £50 a month, i can get 'up to 50mb/s down'. Now, in reality, these 'packages' don't really matter as they just say 'up to' to protect themselves so they can basically give you anything between 0-50mb/s, or limit you to 20mb/s if you only pay £30. It's just a way of getting people to pay more for really not alot more - which is universal i guess.


Huh.. I know someone from Kent that just pays a flat rate for a service, not sure what he meant.

And that's essentially the same in the US - the "up to", just a way to protect themselves..


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'flat rate and get whatever is available'. If i pay, say, £30 a month, i can get 'up to 20mb/s down', for example, if however, i pay £50 a month, i can get 'up to 50mb/s down'. Now, in reality, these 'packages' don't really matter as they just say 'up to' to protect themselves so they can basically give you anything between 0-50mb/s, or limit you to 20mb/s if you only pay £30. It's just a way of getting people to pay more for really not alot more - which is universal i guess.


Yup sucks chunks i know, im on O2 and i pay £18 a month for supposedly 20Mb but like you say....those words are strategically placed in their, im holding as long as i can for a great deal on fibre optic then im gone.



I used to get 16mbs until reccently when BT came and prepared our area for Fibre Optic, then suddenly next day i had 3Mb/s less download and lost a little off my upload, funnily enough though i got a phone call from BT a few days later to offer me BT Infinity as it was now available in my area, so....did BT just somehow "off the record" purposely make my connection worse so im more likely to think about a shift in ISP?









On a side note i now get a better connection using the wireless from my router than i previously did connected with lan cable







well with the exception of ping that used to be 25ms and is now 27ms


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> I used to get 16mbs until reccently when BT came and prepared our area for Fibre Optic, then suddenly next day i had 3Mb/s less download and lost a little off my upload, funnily enough though i got a phone call from BT a few days later to offer me BT Infinity as it was now available in my area, so....did BT just somehow "off the record" purposely make my connection worse so im more likely to think about a shift in ISP?


In all honesty it wouldn't surprise me if they had. I know that if you call and complain enough to get to talk to a 'manager' you can get them to do something and you magically gain faster speeds, only for this to dramatically change in 3 days time. Hey-ho give it a couple years and we'll all be on fibre...hopefully.


----------



## itoxiczzhd

Fibre optic came to my area recently


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stifler92274*


how much you paying for that? If you don't mind me asking.

here is mine . . .


----------



## Rbby258

after downloading 50gb in 12 hours my speed has dropped


----------



## Davayy

oh no, not that low!


----------



## Mobius01




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> oh no, not that low!


----------



## Orici




----------



## Rbby258

paying for 100mb but speedtest always vary, the best way to test your internet speed is simultaneous downloads and see what your total download speed is

speedtest right now


and simultaneous downloads


27.62 x 8.5 = 234.77mbit

the other day i was downloading the same files at 46.04mb/s or 391.34mbits/s
seeing as my best ever speedtest result was 198mbs and im only paying for 100mb in the uk this is pretty awesome


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> paying for 100mb but speedtest always vary, the best way to test your internet speed is simultaneous downloads and see what your total download speed is
> speedtest right now




I win









this time with speedtest.net only


----------



## andre02

Here's mine, a little different from what you guys have, upload is bigger than download, what do you make of it ?
I think it might have something to do with my wireless router, the internet goes through it first and i don't know if it is set-up right.

The ping is really good, right ?


----------



## dalastbmills

I know I posted in here here a couple months ago, but I have relocated since.



Can anyone with verizon FIOS living remotely close to New England comment on how much monthly? May need to drop TWC soon


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this time with speedtest.net only


nice 27-45mbps download speed
not









also a new one i just did




did one just before this and it ran at 700mbs until the last second and dropped and resulted at 96mbs, would have print screened but apple keyboards don't have it ( i don't think )


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> nice 27-45mbps download speed
> not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a new one i just did
> 
> 
> did one just before this and it ran at 700mbs until the last second and dropped and resulted at 96mbs, would have print screened but apple keyboards don't have it ( i don't think )


I max out at 13MB/s









And if you're on Mac it's command + shift +3

If you're on Windows using an Apple keyboard then it would probably be where the print screen key is meant to be.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I max out at 13MB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're on Mac it's command + shift +3
> If you're on Windows using an Apple keyboard then it would probably be where the print screen key is meant to be.


im on windows and that would be F14 which don't work


----------



## andrews2547

Shouldn't it be F13?

F14 should be scroll lock


----------



## Zvejniex

I guess i cant complain.

But its actually 100mbits up/down


----------



## Midgethulk

It is not the worst I suppose


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Shouldn't it be F13?
> F14 should be scroll lock


f14 is where print screen is on a normal keyboard and f13 don't work either


----------



## ASUSfreak

I have also Prt SCR on F13 and Scroll Lock on F14







(EDIT: I did not see you was Apple user so nm







)

On Topic:

I finnaly got my ASUS Gb router and switches (as I got a 120Mb/s down speed) and here I purchased X-COM at steam. It does 14MB/s download


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> 
> It is not the worst I suppose


Fiberrrrrnet eh

Pakt den 100 ma, krijgt ge gratis tot 120









van waar zijt ge eigenlijk en uwe leeftijd, ikke Beringen en 32

(So I told him to upgrade, then he even gets higher speeds for free







)


----------



## SimpleAndClean

i usually get about 125MBps when not many people using it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleAndClean*
> 
> 
> i usually get about 125MBps when not many people using it.


And I thought my download/upload ratio was terrible


----------



## SimpleAndClean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And I thought my download/upload ratio was terrible


lol.. nice.. i rather get ur speed with better upload than mine.. ;P


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Fiberrrrrnet eh
> Pakt den 100 ma, krijgt ge gratis tot 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> van waar zijt ge eigenlijk en uwe leeftijd, ikke Beringen en 32
> (So I told him to upgrade, then he even gets higher speeds for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Don't see the point in upgrading never reach the limit anyway except for Steam.

Aalter en 17 =)


----------



## ASUSfreak

Aalter? Wij zijn in Ruiselede is op kamp geweest met de KLJ ooit









Well if you reach max speed with steam it does mean your internet is capable of getting that speed!

It's just speedtest.net what causes "the problem"

Speedtest.net sometimes uses another server to test with (it's called: Relay), but that server might be further away so your speed will drop...

Use this one if you want to be sure, since this one is ONLY for and from your provider (Telenet)

http://speedtest.telenet.be/ -> test this one a few times a day on different moments. If they are different a lot, contact Telenet (provider) and tell them your not getting what your paying for. Then they have to come and do some tests like PUT Download and GET download in your command console (DOS). That resulst MUST be the speed of your connection! If that is not the speed, they HAVE to call in the SWAT team (yeah here in Belgium the SWAT team fixes internet problems. In USA they fix other problems







)
Just do as I tell ya, because I work for Infrax. We provide the cables of the grid. They may use/hire them







But if somethings wrong, they have to fix it because you are customer with them (they will try to tell it's your cable-provider







) --> If all that does not work, then WE come and try to fix/offer solution.
But if you get max speed at steam (5-6MB/s), you should be fine!

By the way you can set speedtest.net so it will always use the Telenet one







Just watch the settings on the speedtest.net page. You can also choose other stuff there...


----------



## Blaze0303

Kinda slow today


----------



## ZFedora

Home/Office


----------



## TranquilTempest

I'm more than a little pissed off at the moment.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> I'm more than a little pissed off at the moment.


That is terrible... Seriously, that is so unstable... I have had some bad connections, but never any that had packet loss.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Yeah, right now it's at about 40% packet loss, probably due to upstream saturation(normally i have ~5mbit upstream). I'm also writing an angry email to my ISP. with pictures. It also appears pingtest uses TCP to check packet loss, so if a packet is lost, it's REALLY lost.


ICMP reveals more:
--- google.com ping statistics ---
2070 packets transmitted, 1282 packets received, 38.1% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 25.670/28.069/44.573/1.954 ms


----------



## PCCstudent

I recieved a flier in the mail from my ISP (Century Link).They prodded me to call them and see if their max bandwidth (50 down 5 up) plan was available in my area.It turns out the max I could get (if I wanted to pay $5.00 more) was 20 down and 1 up(old was 12 down 1 up).I was a bit disappointed but there was a good side,the 50/5 plan would have required a new modem and my drawer is getting full of these 100.00 units.I purchased the 20 and 1 plan,I actualy get 15 and 700Kb/sec


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> I'm more than a little pissed off at the moment.


Seems like the little critters have been chewing on your cable.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Seems like the little critters have been chewing on your cable.


I wish. At least then I'd know what was wrong with it. Right now my best guess is my ISP is getting dDoSed by it's own customers(not enough backbone Tx to absorb a few zombies, and poor packet priority algorithms). SOMETHING is saturating the upload and it isn't me.

Edit:
5 hours later.....


















This is why it's never going to get fixed. None of the half dozen techs they've sent out were able to resolve the problem, due to it's intermittent nature. DSL is slower and more expensive, but i might switch anyway if they can offer some guarantee of reliability.


----------



## Rayleyne

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2247524027.png
24 mbit/1mbit is my RATED, i get 10/.3 most days, Soon fibre soon...


----------



## andrews2547

Ping test?

I want a go, I want a go


----------



## andre02

Can someone give me a clue why my upload speed is bigger than the download speed and if it seems to be a problem ?
I run the internet through a wireless router now and i have the impression that it is a little less responsive.


----------



## jellybeans69

Test i did few weeks ago, still pretty much the same.


----------



## MrDucktape

@ my university:



@ home T___T


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Ping test?
> I want a go, I want a go


Challenge accepted


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Challenge accepted


My ISP is rated lower than yours, and your result is slightly better. I win


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My ISP is rated lower than yours, and your result is slightly better. I win


Your service is fiber (I think







) mine is cable. Your move andrews2547 hahaha


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Your service is fiber (I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) mine is cable. Your move andrews2547 hahaha


Yes, it is fiber, I pay $30USD/month (at the moment, still in the deal thing) but is going to $40USD/month after 4 months. for mine and I am pretty sure that's a lot cheaper than yours







.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yes, it is fiber, I pay $30USD/month (at the moment, still in the deal thing) but is going to $40USD/month after 4 months. for mine and I am pretty sure that's a lot cheaper than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Phone + Internet is $80. MUAHAHAHAHH


----------



## andrews2547

Mine's with a phone as well









For another $20USD (for the first 6 months, another $20USD after that brining it to a total of $80/month) I can get 83 TV channels as well.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Mine's with a phone as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another $20USD (for the first 6 months, another $20USD after that brining it to a total of $80/month) I can get 83 TV channels as well.


Well crap


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Well crap


I will always win with the price







(well when comparing to the US, excluding Google Fiber.)


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I will always win with the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well when comparing to the US, excluding Google Fiber.)


you know what i get and it was only £6 for 12 months


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Challenge accepted


HEHE


----------



## andrewmchugh

hate my upload.


----------



## Malcolm

Tethering on T-Mobile Monthly4G with PDANet.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> HEHE


huehuehuehue



Not bad for ~$25 30 USD a month, too bad the speeds die off horribly once I leave HK lol.


----------



## ZFedora

The US is insanely far behind other countries in terms of bandwidth and availability, it's pretty sad. Mostly because we had the edge during the dial-up era and installed all of this old technology and spent a ton on it. All of these up and coming countries are installing newer technology.

Thank god big companies like Google to get our technology up to par with the rest of the world


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> The US is insanely far behind other countries in terms of bandwidth and availability, it's pretty sad. Mostly because we had the edge during the dial-up era and installed all of this old technology and spent a ton on it. All of these up and coming countries are installing newer technology.
> Thank god big companies like Google to get our technology up to par with the rest of the world


lol up to par, i wish i had half of what google gives even though i have 150mb


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> lol up to par, i wish i had half of what google gives even though i have 150mb


----------



## Crouch

Ain't nobody should be upset more than me


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> huehuehuehue
> 
> 
> Not bad for ~$25 USD a month, too bad the speeds die off horribly once I leave HK lol.

















My heart is aching


----------



## sydas




----------



## RussianJ

The other day. Check that ping. Check it.


----------



## 32oz

Nothing like the above, but it is what it is...


----------



## bigmac11

I'm the fastest..



Thats on ATT's fastest plan for 48.99 a month


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I'm the fastest..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats on ATT's fastest plan for 48.99 a month


Should try for Verizon fios or some other cable ISP in the area, cheaper and better if you're lucky

Home (far away from any servers here in CT, used to get 35 before I moved across town >.> wireless here now till I make some cabling):



School in dorms, education buildings hit 220mbs a sec each way, no use for my downloading though lol, problems of a tech school:


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliemack*
> 
> http:
> 
> 
> THis is the wireless at my school, I'll post another when i get back to my desktop(it's much much faster)


Sounds like the wireless at my college.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I am usually sitting around 4.9 up, but it's been raining the past few days. I pay around $50 with phone service bundled.


----------



## Birdy1337

where I currently am.


----------



## Matt-Matt

My schools internet! That is amazing!








Shame there's all these proxies and blockers that make it so slow..










Home Internet!


----------



## andrews2547

Still no upgrade







I was meant to get it earlier this month


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Should try for Verizon fios or some other cable ISP in the area, cheaper and better if you're lucky
> Home (far away from any servers here in CT, used to get 35 before I moved across town >.> wireless here now till I make some cabling):
> 
> School in dorms, education buildings hit 220mbs a sec each way, no use for my downloading though lol, problems of a tech school:


Its either ATT or satellite service for me. I had Comcast before I moved and got used to a fast connection.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Its either ATT or satellite service for me. I had Comcast before I moved and got used to a fast connection.


Yesh, yah been there before, COX should be a bit faster though I'd imagine, haven't looked at their stuff though


----------



## Unstableiser

I got my upgrade


----------



## Rbby258

my fastest yet


----------



## TpYourHouse

Stay away from TDS Telecom. No matter what speed you subscribe to, (in tiers of Mb Ex: 5Mb, 10Mb, 15Mb, 25Mb) you will always have the same terrible upload speeds (I pay for 15Mb). There is no upload connection scaling.



I'm seeing quite a few .40's from other posters.


----------



## Rbby258

finally a good speed and a good ping


----------



## andrews2547

My ping has been getting better recently as well. So has my upload speed, my download is still the same though.


----------



## Basch

Woah I thought my internet speed was bad but lol.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My ping has been getting better recently as well. So has my upload speed, my download is still the same though.


hit over 200mb a few posts ago


----------



## ZFedora

Brb downloading the internet

and the little vKimsufi pulling right around 500Mbps (which was 100% free for life if you got in on OVH's promo, only 128MB ram though)


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Got fiber installed in the home last week. Pretty happy with it!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Got fiber installed in the home last week. Pretty happy with it!


OH MY GOD YOUR UPLOAD IS FAST! Get some servers on that IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> Got fiber installed in the home last week. Pretty happy with it!


I came when I saw your upload.. and that ping is awesome considering you're 250 miles away from the server. :O


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Thanks, it's a very nice connection.

I can get higher throughput by using a a faster bandwidth test host as it seems the servers on speedtest could'nt keep up

















Sent from my mobile phone.


----------



## Unstableiser

Not bad.


----------



## Malcolm

Noticeable increase after I upgraded my laptop's NIC from the old Atheros one (would see around 18Mb/s before).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> I can get higher throughput by using a a faster bandwidth test host as it seems the servers on speedtest could'nt keep up


So jelly


----------



## feteru

Not bad for the US. Just got it upgraded a couple days ago.








Sent from a Toaster SIII


----------



## Robilar

Here is my current speed. Not too bad. I just wish the download cap was higher (set at 250GB per month). I have no interest in upload speeds fortunately.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my current speed. Not too bad. I just wish the download cap was higher (set at 250GB per month). I have no interest in upload speeds fortunately.


And I thought my download/upload ratio was terrible


----------



## Robilar

Yep it's a pretty big curve... Fortunately other than email, photobucket etc, there isn't much that I upload.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Work...


----------



## bob7up




----------



## Midgethulk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob7up*






Damn I feel sorry for you D:


----------



## ZFedora

wat


----------



## Grim01

eh it does the job


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is my current speed. Not too bad. I just wish the download cap was higher (set at 250GB per month). I have no interest in upload speeds fortunately.


Do you _need_ that much? It's $139/month after tax









If you could settle for 28mbps (33mbps offpeak), you could get unlimited bandwidth for A) $61.95/month B) 49.95/month or C) 39.95/month (+ free VPN) depending on which ISP you prefer and is in your area. It is guaranteed that at least one of those ISPs provides to your area.

And realistically, with a connection as fast as that, you could *easily* blow past your current 250gp cap in a month.


----------



## Grim01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat


O_O there is a god...


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim01*
> 
> O_O there is a god...


If by God you mean the ability to download Black Ops (7GB) in 1.5 minutes and uploading it again in 2 minutes, then yes, there is definitely a god.


----------



## Grim01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> If by God you mean the ability to download Black Ops (7GB) in 1.5 minutes and uploading it again in 2 minutes, then yes, there is definitely a god.


Drools on carpet.......


----------



## ZFedora

My webhosting company servers










Choopa New York










FDC Servers Chicago










Colostore Southbend










VegasNap Las Vegas (Really slow lately, dont know why)


----------



## mgdev




----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgdev*


OMG, crazy fast, I'm so jealous now D:
Well, here is mine:


----------



## Ecstacy

Here's mine before I upgraded my internet last night:


And here it is now (usually about 18.5, but I've gotten up to 20.93 during off hours):



How much are you guys paying? In my area the ISPs are AT&T and Time Warner. I was paying $48 for 12 mpbs down/1.5 mbps up, now I'm paying $53 for 18 mbps/1.5 mbps down.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> My webhosting company servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choopa New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDC Servers Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colostore Southbend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VegasNap Las Vegas (Really slow lately, dont know why)


Come to my area and improve this







(This is the max I can get here): 

Ping is usually 35, but I was watching a youtube video as I took this test.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> My webhosting company servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choopa New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDC Servers Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colostore Southbend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VegasNap Las Vegas (Really slow lately, dont know why)
> 
> 
> 
> Come to my area and improve this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the max I can get here):
> 
> Ping is usually 35, but I was watching a youtube video as I took this test.
Click to expand...

I can get 5.5 down and .35 up, while watchin youtbue it goes to about 2mbps at 240p, 1.5 360 and slowed to a damn crawl on 720+


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I can get 5.5 down and .35 up, while watchin youtbue it goes to about 2mbps at 240p, 1.5 360 and slowed to a damn crawl on 720+


I have to wait a minute before 720p starts loading. BTW, Only my ping is different in that test, the D/U speeds are always like that (2.5-2.8D, .6U)


----------



## ChickenDippers




----------



## DIJRP




----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I can get 5.5 down and .35 up, while watchin youtbue it goes to about 2mbps at 240p, 1.5 360 and slowed to a damn crawl on 720+
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait a minute before 720p starts loading. BTW, Only my ping is different in that test, the D/U speeds are always like that (2.5-2.8D, .6U)
Click to expand...

Oh wow.

I had to live with 1mbps once. It was NOT good.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Oh wow.
> I had to live with 1mbps once. It was NOT good.


Luckily I was young and didnt care as much at the time, but for awhile i was at 25kbps because the cabling in the house was messed up.


----------



## Atham

Here is mine:


I am paying for 120Mb/s and 10Mb/s. But I am sharing the connection with two other PCs so this seems good. Normally I have a little bit better.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Oh wow.
> I had to live with 1mbps once. It was NOT good.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I was young and didnt care as much at the time, but for awhile i was at 25kbps because the cabling in the house was messed up.
Click to expand...

oO

Also something's up today.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> oO
> Also something's up today.


The internet is just being cold and bitter to you today..Arent many things like that at times in the UK? haha..


----------



## 3930K

Must... resist... insulting... Sandy... joke...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Must... resist... insulting... Sandy... joke...


Im in north VA, got hit by sandy pretty bad. Didnt lose power. Your jokes wouldnt affect/bother me


----------



## Nemesis158

Still as lame as ever:


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Must... resist... insulting... Sandy... joke...
> 
> 
> 
> Im in north VA, got hit by sandy pretty bad. Didnt lose power. Your jokes wouldnt affect/bother me
Click to expand...

It'd still eb bad and would be insulting.


----------



## andrews2547

Was meant to be upgraded late Oct D:


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Was meant to be upgraded late Oct D:


You're unhappy at 105/10? Srsly?

Up you have double what I have down at the best of times.


----------



## andrews2547

Not really. I am more unhappy because they said I was going to get upgraded late Oct then they didn't.


----------



## Ryleh




----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not really. I am more unhappy because they said I was going to get upgraded late Oct then they didn't.


Oh


----------



## Jamar16




----------



## friskiest

Paying for 200 down and 100 up
i cannot complain


----------



## Minnetonka16

It's funny how this is all high school and college students posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


----------



## TheByt3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's funny how this is all high school and college students posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


Well I do so your argument is invalid.

Also:



I have faster speed than 96% of Greece because I live literally next to the ISP center







(in Origin and Steam though I get full 24 Mbit download)


----------



## Danker16

at work. home is even worse.

$65/month and this is "High Speed"

Bell sucks major a**


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's funny how this is all high school and college students posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


Not really. A lot of them are recently but there are still people who post their home internet.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's funny how this is all high school and college students posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


I do so your argument is invalid


----------



## Neskia

Oh yea bby


----------



## Orici




----------



## andrews2547

Advertised speed during peak time











I used to get 95-97 dl 6-7 ul during peak time.


----------



## MacG32




----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's funny how this is all high school and college students posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


Speak for yourself


----------



## hokk

Not bad


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's funny how this is all *high school and college students* posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


????...

That is my work connection. I am 26 and own a new house and have a 7 year old son.



At home I have the fastest service available. Which unfortunately is AT&T DSL Elite 6mbps down/ 768kbps up (drawback to buying a new house in a new development.)


----------



## nooboc2012




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Advertised speed during peak time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get 95-97 dl 6-7 ul during peak time.


hahahahahahahahahahah



i like our wars, i always win


----------



## andrews2547

Downloading a game right now so I'm not going to do a speedtest yet. But










14.8 MB/s = 118.4 Mbps
13.9 MB/s = 111.2 Mbps


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Downloading a game right now so I'm not going to do a speedtest yet. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.8 MB/s = 118.4 Mbps
> 13.9 MB/s = 111.2 Mbps


So can I hamachi into your internet? I dont download much >


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Downloading a game right now so I'm not going to do a speedtest yet. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.8 MB/s = 118.4 Mbps
> 13.9 MB/s = 111.2 Mbps


you got 120mb now?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's funny how this is all high school and college students posting their school's speed. No one really cares what your university pays for.


this is a home line man. why you hating?


----------



## kga92

Too bad about my upload but I manage.


----------



## Shev7chenko

My home connection.


Can't complain. I only pay $25 a month for it.


----------



## romanjaan

Download is all right but upload is really low.


----------



## johnvosh




----------



## SmurfsRCool

Ehh, why not...


----------



## ElectroGeek007

This thread makes me sad... I think that in theory we could pay $10 more/month for 15 Mbps, but still...


----------



## freitz




----------



## johnvosh

This is the horrible speed I get at my hotel in Drayton Valley


----------



## SmurfsRCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> This is the horrible speed I get at my hotel in Drayton Valley










but.. another Albertan!


----------



## drufause

My iPhone 5 on AT&T LTE


----------



## 006




----------



## Ezygroove

My ping is worse since virgin doubled there speed!


----------



## Billy_5110

not bad









http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Billy_5110

not bad









http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Crooksy

Virgin just doubled my speed. Well almost. Used to get 51 down, 3ish up.

Now -

http://www.speedtest.net

Not bad for a free upgrade.


----------



## gab195

Apparently Xfinity doubled their speeds but mine have slowed down...
http://www.speedtest.net
Still not bad for a PC on wifi 4 floor away from the router and living in my parents house so I don't have to pay


----------



## dranas

http://www.speedtest.net
one day yuma will stop sucking


----------



## CloudX

Not bad! My buddy and my work have the 150/65 FIOS. It's pretty awesome. 300mbit coming in Feb.


----------



## Ecstacy




----------



## Iris

Broadband. Wish Verizon offered FIOS in Las Vegas.


----------



## waugaha

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## 006

Upgraded to 24/3

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## wgman003

Home Network:

http://www.speedtest.net

The first post made me LOL. So long ago.


----------



## sidewu

http://www.speedtest.net

Home connection


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


1:1 ratio on up & down.. nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> 
> Not bad! My buddy and my work have the 150/65 FIOS. It's pretty awesome. 300mbit coming in Feb.


you guys got really really good up speed, which is awesome for cloud











I can't complain about my home one, considering that back in Italy this is a total dream xD

Still, Virgin needs to increase Upload speed asap! BT infinity is finally competing with them with nearly 30mb up.

I want to see some Google Fiber bench!!!!


----------



## ghostrider85

http://www.speedtest.net

slowwww..,


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Still, Virgin needs to increase Upload speed asap! BT infinity is finally competing with them with nearly 30mb up.


Unless I've missed a press announcement, BT Infinity (2) is actually nearly 20Mb up (19Mb). Though that's still a pretty decent speed for home broadband.


----------



## funkmetal

Beastly Wifi!

Also is good enough to livestream @ 720p and sometimes 1080p

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## WR6133

Jealous of you all I live rural so this is good for me (till a few months ago it was normal to only get 4 down)!

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## andrews2547

I live in a rural area as well









http://www.speedtest.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Unless I've missed a press announcement, BT Infinity (2) is actually nearly 20Mb up (19Mb). Though that's still a pretty decent speed for home broadband.


I think BT have 30 Mbps upload on a new service they are trialling.


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I live in a rural area as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> I think BT have 30 Mbps upload on a new service they are trialling.


You're lucky you have virgin, I am literally the only street in my village that doesn't have cable... kind of thing I should have checked before moving in


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I live in a rural area as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> I think BT have 30 Mbps upload on a new service they are trialling.


what area code you in CB?


----------



## remixedcat

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## lsudvm

Comcast Business Class 12/2 just got installed at home:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> what area code you in CB?


That will give too much away for my exact location


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That will give too much away for my exact location


how? CB5 don't tell me where you live


----------



## andrews2547

CB25









I do work around CB5 quite a lot though.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> CB25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do work around CB5 quite a lot though.


surprised you can get 100mb there


----------



## andrews2547

So was I actually







I thought it would have maxed out at 20 if I was lucky.


----------



## remixedcat

mine is a subscribed 12mbps

and I get from that to more then 25 sometimes....


----------



## nismo_usaf




----------



## Chris13002

meh...


edit...
much better


----------



## HPE1000

It should be illegal to be charged for this internet.....


It's horrible att internet.

Laugh it up guys, I will just cry


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> meh...
> 
> edit...
> much better


I raise you one bar
http://www.speedtest.net
Oh wait..

Connection for Upload/Ping is higher than the normal..


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It should be illegal to be charged for this internet.....
> 
> It's horrible att internet.
> Laugh it up guys, I will just cry


That is better than my home internet service(ping wise anyway). I pay $25 for that speed plus two extra $10 data packs (caps ftl) so $45. I can't wait until at&t has competition in my neighborhood.

Anyway work is kind of slow today...

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It should be illegal to be charged for this internet.....
> 
> It's horrible att internet.
> Laugh it up guys, I will just cry


You think?

Mine never goes above 2 in both cases.


----------



## Remix65

i went from 30down-5 up charter communications to


not much of a difference for me. it was nice to download large torrent files in 1/2 hr. but i can always wait an hr or 2 more.

when i had the 30M i couldnt game while listen to online radio so there was no real benefit of having it. with 5M i still beast with the radio off.

*i did that speedtest listening to video radio on Usteam*.


----------



## shilka




----------



## HPE1000

Yeah I was going to get charter, but they wanted us to wait 2 months to install it......... So we had to get att, but we might get charter when our contract expires. Maybe 30mbps, or even 100mbps. We are paying something like 50$ a month for 5mbps, and we are paying for phone from them in a bundle, but in the 2 and a half years we have had the home phone service, it has not had a single phone plugged into it, so its like throwing ~40$ away every month just not using it. So for nearly 100$ a month we are getting 5mbps and no phone because we dont use it. lolol I think my intent is to get us down to get 100mbps charter internet when the contract expires.


----------



## immakulate

SO I have been getting horribly slow speeds lately but I installed a new coaxial cable to my router and my speeds are much better. A lot closer to what they are supposed to run at.

http://www.speedtest.net

http://www.pingtest.net

I am signed up for the 25mbp down 2.5 up package, mid tier. I am planning on getting the 100/50 package unlimited for like 100 bucks a month very soon. NEED MOAR SPEED

I am from Canada BTW


----------



## HPE1000

It may come at no surprise that the US lacks proper internet in many areas.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah I was going to get charter, but they wanted us to wait 2 months to install it......... So we had to get att, but we might get charter when our contract expires. Maybe 30mbps, or even 100mbps. We are paying something like 50$ a month for 5mbps, and we are paying for phone from them in a bundle, but in the 2 and a half years we have had the home phone service, it has not had a single phone plugged into it, so its like throwing ~40$ away every month just not using it. So for nearly 100$ a month we are getting 5mbps and no phone because we dont use it. lolol I think my intent is to get us down to get 100mbps charter internet when the contract expires.


charter bumbed the 15M to 30M free of charge. i was really contemplating to go for overkill 100MB but being the only user i thought it was overkill. everyone i know even businesses only have 30M. charter in the south charges lower than what we pay up north. $50 gets them 100M. $50 gets us 30M.


----------



## HPE1000

I know, for half of what we are spending we would get 20x faster internet, this is the disadvantage of having non tech savvy parents


----------



## shilka

Wow you guys from the US get screwed with the speeds


----------



## immakulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, for half of what we are spending we would get 20x faster internet, this is the disadvantage of having non tech savvy parents


Sorry if I missed it but what speeds do you get, also what are your parents paying per month? If they are getting bilked, just tell them about it, peruse your city for better deals/connections and recommend that they go with a connection that is much better!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but what speeds do you get, also what are your parents paying per month? If they are getting bilked, just tell them about it, peruse your city for better deals/connections and recommend that they go with a connection that is much better!


Its 5mbps now, and we are paying a ton, I think they said around 50 just for the internet and then however much phone service costs as we dont even have a phone plugged in because we all use cellphones. I have said many times we are getting ripped off, but they really dont care much


----------



## immakulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its 5mbps now, and we are paying a ton, I think they said around 50 just for the internet and then however much phone service costs as we dont even have a phone plugged in because we all use cellphones. I have said many times we are getting ripped off, but they really dont care much


Aw, that sucks man! I know how that can be. By the way does anyone know why I would experience a 5ms difference between 2 computers that are essentially side by side. My gaming rig gets 20ms from the same server I pinged and this computer gets 15ms but they are literally like a foot away from each other.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> edit...
> much better


That's a pretty good server actually

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## ericlee30

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's a pretty good server actually
> http://www.speedtest.net


bit later in the day than yours


----------



## mikeseth

*Here's a nice update. On Rogers Ultimate 150 down / 10 up internet. Still has pathetic 250GB caps but here's the test:, speedtest.net has never really worked properly for me. Get 19mb/s downloads which translates to 152mbit/s. But it's always speedtest that doesn't give me accurate results.

*

*MY BEST RESULT:*


----------



## brian1115

i love seeing all these low down/up numbers, leave it to America to charge the most for quality service.

PS. I'm in Canada and its the worst internet connection in the world *period.*


----------



## HardwareDecoder

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> i love seeing all these low down/up numbers, leave it to America to charge the most for quality service.
> PS. I'm in Canada and its the worst internet connection in the world *period.*


Pretty sure Australia has worse. Don't forget BTW that most places don't get this speed at all. Many people, including me, are stick with a below 5mbps package. I'm stuck with below 3mbps-_-


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> PS. I'm in Canada and its the worst internet connection in the world *period.*


I'm pretty sure the average in Vietnam is just under 256 Kbps download.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> *Here's a nice update. On Rogers Ultimate 150 down / 10 up internet. Still has pathetic 250GB caps but here's the test:, speedtest.net has never really worked properly for me. Get 19mb/s downloads which translates to 152mbit/s. But it's always speedtest that doesn't give me accurate results.*


A lot of speed test servers may not have that particular amount of capacity at the time of testing.

I know when I was in the network operations center for ASU, I had a hard time finding single servers that would put out more than 150 mbit, even though they had a few hundred mbit to the WAN.


----------



## brian1115

Quote:


> Pretty sure Australia has worse. Don't forget BTW that most places don't get this speed at all. Many people, including me, are stick with a below 5mbps package. I'm stuck with below 3mbps-_-


True, Australia does have it really really hard, but Canadians pay more for crappy internet compared to other places. It might be because we only have 2 companies competing....lol


----------



## bryce

Crappy Time Warner "Extreme" internet. Was wondering if I could get better if I bought my own modem or something. I really hate having less than 2 MBit upload for live streaming


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> 
> Crappy Time Warner "Extreme" internet. Was wondering if I could get better if I bought my own modem or something. I really hate having less than 2 MBit upload for live streaming


I don't think a new modem would do anything, be happy with what you have


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think a new modem would do anything, be happy with what you have


When I got a new modem my speed on my Verizon dsl went from 1.5mbps to 2.5mbps or so. It really depends on how old the modem is.


----------



## bryce

And I don't think you can buy a modem for the internet, phone, tv like this one is. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## SmurfsRCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> i love seeing all these low down/up numbers, leave it to America to charge the most for quality service.
> PS. I'm in Canada and its the worst internet connection in the world *period.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> True, Australia does have it really really hard, but Canadians pay more for crappy internet compared to other places. It might be because we only have 2 companies competing....lol


Really? I'm in Canada.. Alberta to be exact. There is Rogers, Bell, Shaw, Telus (and of course a few less popular/known about ISP's)

This is high traffic time as well.. It gets better.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## wolfeking

aye, I wish my speed was that great. Mine sucks comparitively, but I don't have enough monthly (yet) to get the Ultimate package to go up to 50Mb/s. And so sad it is not wireless.

http://www.speedtest.net

Also, is anyone else having issues with the Greensboro, NC, USA server giving below average speeds? Compared to the Shelby, NC, USA server mine is just horrible.

http://www.speedtest.net

Seems odd that a closer server would have higher ping and lower speed.


----------



## NYCSean

http://www.speedtest.net

Well, this is mines. Verizon Fios 25/25


----------



## immakulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYCSean*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> Well, this is mines. Verizon Fios 25/25


OMG I wish, we are finally getting fiber where I live in the very near future, it's expensive to install though but I probably will get it done. They have to run the lines underground and everything.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> 
> Crappy Time Warner "Extreme" internet. Was wondering if I could get better if I bought my own modem or something. I really hate having less than 2 MBit upload for live streaming


Wait I have extreme...


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYCSean*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> Well, this is mines. Verizon Fios 25/25


one of the benefits of living in a metro area.


----------



## wongwarren

Now we just need someone from Kansas haha.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Now we just need someone from Kansas haha.


I know, I am waiting for that to happen. It will put everyone to shame.


----------



## ericlee30

It's seems like anyone that does not have Verizon Fios as lower upload speeds


----------



## raidmaxGuy

School Internet doesn't suck if you have admin rights and don't have to use the proxy....
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## victini91

Do you know, that in Malaysia,internet speed are way down low. But I'm impressed to see download speed up to 100 Mb, something that is hard to happen and will never be happen in our country.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## dizzy4

uhh.... where did this crazy upload speed come from.... It's usually around 6 Mbps and down is usually 35 Mbps.

I like this result though!

Advertised MAX speeds: 18 Mbps down (22 with speed boost) and 2 Mbps up (2.5 with speed boost)

When download was advertised at 12 Mbps (15 with speed boost) I was getting 35 down, 6 up.


----------



## Crim427

From my phone: (I know its from September but that is the only one I've ever done. After that who really needs to anymore?







)



I will upload my home when I get there (Usually 20/6)

EDIT: Trying to do a more current one but the closest server is down.


----------



## HPE1000

The sad thing is that 4G is faster than I would say 85%+ of peoples home internet


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

This is higher than the guaranteed minimum, per my contract with Comcrap. Can't complain- it's fairly consistent.
Would like a slightly faster up speed, though...


----------



## Crim427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> OMG I wish, we are finally getting fiber where I live in the very near future, it's expensive to install though but I probably will get it done. They have to run the lines underground and everything.


Fiber will never be in my state of IL


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victini91*
> 
> Do you know, that in Malaysia,internet speed are way down low. But I'm impressed to see download speed up to 100 Mb, something that is hard to happen and will never be happen in our country.
> http://www.speedtest.net


http://www.speedtest.net

High 5. By the way that's not a 3G connection, that's a DSL connection lol.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

http://www.speedtest.net

This is mine while streaming through PS3


----------



## socketus

Duh-duh-Dee !!


----------



## bryce

Come on Google Fiber speedtests! I so hope they come to Raleigh next. I'd tell Time Warner to eff off if they do quite literally.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> This is mine while streaming through PS3


Is that residential?
I feel like I need to call Comcast now...


----------



## scriptgorilla

Russki Reporting in


You guys should really, really consider moving here. At $15/month, you really can't find a better deal.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriptgorilla*
> 
> Russki Reporting in
> 
> You guys should really, really consider moving here. At $15/month, you really can't find a better deal.


So you pay $15 USD per month for basically an 80/80 connection?


----------



## scriptgorilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> So you pay $15 USD per month for basically an 80/80 connection?


In Rubles of course, yes.
I hated Comcast when I was back in the States, and I really hate the fact that I will have to eventually buy their service again.


----------



## cipp

$65/mo..










We;re paying for 3Mb/s up but I've been speedtesting for 3-4x that since they started 4x4 channel bonding my upstream channels. I still can't stream 1080p though.. so I'm pretty sure the test is inaccurate


----------



## Jtvd78

Just a FiOS connection
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2380952570.png


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> 
> $65/mo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We;re paying for 3Mb/s up but I've been speedtesting for 3-4x that since they started 4x4 channel bonding my upstream channels. I still can't stream 1080p though.. so I'm pretty sure the test is inaccurate


Or you PC cant handle it. Looking at the build though, I don't think that is it.
I will ask what are you running for you bitrate when you try 1080?


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

WHOA. This is my connection at work...



Viva la startup, baby!


----------



## socketus

LAWD GAWD !! what the hey ??? is that even possible ?? jeebus .... and I like how its better than 99% ... there otta be higher numbers, like 110%


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> LAWD GAWD !! what the hey ??? is that even possible ?? jeebus .... and I like how its better than 99% ... there otta be higher numbers, like 110%


It makes sense. We're engineering-heavy and big data-driven.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Just ran it again...


----------



## gsa700

Not as impressive as that ^^^^^^^ but....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Just ran it again...


My god, you could just take your computer to work and download like 50 games before the work day is over....


----------



## johnvosh

Here's what I'm getting on my new phone. Telus Mobility by the way


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Just ran it again...


Taking bets that the speedtest server is on his network or on the same fiberoptic line......... And the building is on 1gig lines.

Here is mine on a wifi extender/repeater. The main router with the tv turned off is 30 down 25 up.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Taking bets that the speedtest server is on his network or on the same fiberoptic line......... And the building is on 1gig lines.


Nope. None of the above. Coworkers connected on the wireless get in the 150Mbps down range. We're definitely on a wide pipe, however.
I looked up Abovenet Communications after running the test.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

BTW, the Abovenet location which serves us in San Jose- we're in San Francisco. Not too far away...


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Okay, my friend, at Pixar, shared this with me...



Just slightly slower down speed, but almost dead-on with the up speed.


----------



## socketus

AboveNet, Inc. provides high bandwidth connectivity primarily for large corporate enterprises and communications carriers in the United States, Canada, and Europe. AboveNet operates private metro area and long haul optical networks, and offers services including high bandwidth metro access to WDM, Metro Ethernet, VPN and IP networks, and managed services.

No wonder


----------



## KGB7

Basic Comcast service at home.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Okay, my friend, at Pixar, shared this with me...
> 
> Just slightly slower down speed, but almost dead-on with the up speed.


You can also tell him the speedtest isn't terribly accurate with super fast connections.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You can also tell him the speedtest isn't terribly accurate with super fast connections.


Somehow, if it's super fast enough to throw off speedtest, it's probably super fast enough that he isn't too worried about it


----------



## firro

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Somehow, if it's super fast enough to throw off speedtest, it's probably super fast enough that he isn't too worried about it


lol. True, just thought I would put that out there.


----------



## CloudX

At work. Just put our new router online. Nothing special but we get our full speed from Verizon now.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

I just chatted with one of our in-house IT guys.
Apparently, we have a direct fiber connection to Abovenet's backbone. Makes me wonder what they have there at Pixar.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> 
> At work. Just put our new router online. Nothing special but we get our full speed from Verizon now.


Ah, that's still special- it's still well above "normal" speeds. Is Verizon rolling FIOS out to residential consumers in LA, as well?


----------



## andrews2547

Internet has been upgraded (after being upgraded and downgraded multiple times in the last couple of months, I assume they were testing the higher speeds)

http://www.speedtest.net

And it's not a one off, here is a couple more results from different servers

http://www.speedtest.net

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Internet has been upgraded (after being upgraded and downgraded multiple times in the last couple of months, I assume they were testing the higher speeds)
> http://www.speedtest.net
> And it's not a one off, here is a couple more results from different servers
> http://www.speedtest.net
> http://www.speedtest.net


lucky


----------



## brian1115

Quote:


> Really? I'm in Canada.. Alberta to be exact. There is Rogers, Bell, Shaw, Telus (and of course a few less popular/known about ISP's)


Telus only has mobile internet...

Shaw is only in select areas and isn't in anyway large enough to count as competition compared to Bell and Rogers which hold the majority of the lines in Canada.

The few and less known ISPs you are referring to are most likely resellers of Bell or Rogers.

This brings us to the conclusion that there are only two main ISPs in Canada - Bell and Rogers, both of which need competition


----------



## Thegamer2010

Actually tellus provides DSL in british Columbia, I know quite a few people that use it here


----------



## Blindsay

Here is my download speed in steam



oh by the way, that was my laptop tethered to my cell phone haha


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> Telus only has mobile internet...
> Shaw is only in select areas and isn't in anyway large enough to count as competition compared to Bell and Rogers which hold the majority of the lines in Canada.
> The few and less known ISPs you are referring to are most likely resellers of Bell or Rogers.
> This brings us to the conclusion that there are only two main ISPs in Canada - Bell and Rogers, both of which need competition


Actually in Alberta and BC, Telus would be the main internet provider (ADSL), then there is Shaw (cable), etc... Telus does way more than just mobile internet out here anyways!


----------



## Markus

At home, unfortunately during peak hours.. Will see if I can remember to make another run during non-peak








Edit: hm.. seems like their imagehosting service is bugged, brb screenshot








Edit 2: http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Internet has been upgraded (after being upgraded and downgraded multiple times in the last couple of months, I assume they were testing the higher speeds)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> And it's not a one off, here is a couple more results from different servers
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


WoW ! that last one is impressive, considering its across the pond from you - 3,650 miles away

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> At home, unfortunately during peak hours.. Will see if I can remember to make another run during non-peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: hm.. seems like their imagehosting service is bugged, brb screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: http://www.speedtest.net


now im just jealous


----------



## beers

Apparently my junk just got upgraded from 50/5..


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Is that residential?
> I feel like I need to call Comcast now...


Sorry for taking so long to reply to this. Yes I have the basic package with them and I'm currently living in an apartment complex. I think its like 30$ a month for me.


----------



## lsudvm

my fastest to date on 12/2 biz class connection


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

That's pretty damn good, if 12 down/2 up are your guaranteed minimums...
My guarantees are 16/3, and I'm not getting much better than that.


----------



## KGB7

You have 50/10 Deluxe service, not 12/2.

If it was 12/2, you would actually get 12/2 or very close to it.

.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Thats 60/20, not 12/2.


Ahhh, no, I'm pretty sure he said his business class connection was 12/2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> my fastest to date on 12/2 biz class connection


Comcast sells their business class packages in tiers. Each tier has guaranteed minimum speeds. The minimums depend on what they have in your area.

I'm a little disappointed. Here in The Bay Area, where you'd think our services would be a little more cutting edge, given the hotbed for technology that it is, we appear to have the absolute slowest broadband service, from the largest ISP in the country.


----------



## Shev7chenko

My parents house Uverse 12mbps down 1mbps up

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Ahhh, no, I'm pretty sure he said his business class connection was 12/2:
> Comcast sells their business class packages in tiers. Each tier has guaranteed minimum speeds. The minimums depend on what they have in your area.
> I'm a little disappointed. Here in The Bay Area, where you'd think our services would be a little more cutting edge, given the hotbed for technology that it is, we appear to have the absolute slowest broadband service, from the largest ISP in the country.


If its 12/2, then its 12Mbps /2Mbps, not 12MB/s. Other wise he would get close to 120Mb/s, not 58Mb/s

He got 58Mb/s, thats equivalent to 6MB/s (60Mb/s).

http://business.comcast.com/smb/services/internet/plans

.


----------



## deafboy

Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> If its 12/2, then its 12Mbps /2Mbps, not 12MB/s. Other wise he would get close to 120Mb/s, not 58Mb/s
> He got 58Mb/s, thats equivalent to 6MB/s (60Mb/s).
> http://business.comcast.com/smb/services/internet/plans
> .


you are correct except that from MB/s to mbps you are dividing by ten when you should be dividing by eight


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> you are correct except that from MB/s to mbps you are dividing by ten when you should be dividing by eight


You right, im being lazy with the math.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.


Can I move in?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> You right, im being lazy with the math.


----------



## KGB7

Wow, Google fiber is dirt cheap. Our ISPs are raping us.

https://fiber.google.com/about/


----------



## General121

Im surprised you havent heard of GFibre earlier.


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Im surprised you havent heard of GFibre earlier.


Ive heard about it long time ago, when Google just announced it. But i didnt know its going to be this crazy cheap.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Can I move in?


lol. Don't have it at home...I wish.


----------



## socketus

so that was a work connection on the google fiber ? I'm 35 miles away from KCK - don't stand much of a chance of ever seeing that fiber in this town

The people are raging n rioting outside the castle gates !!! they want their near 1000mb/s download ... hey 60 up is fine, way fine, but seems meager in compare to the near 1gb/s down.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> so that was a work connection on the google fiber ? I'm 35 miles away from KCK - don't stand much of a chance of ever seeing that fiber in this town
> The people are raging n rioting outside the castle gates !!! they want their near 1000mb/s download ... hey 60 up is fine, way fine, but seems meager in compare to the near 1gb/s down.


It is a gig up and down, 920/930 at the time of that testing... speedtest isn't designed for gigabit though, that's why google has their own from ookla.


----------



## skyline_king88

sarnia ontario cogeco cable

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Wow, Google fiber is dirt cheap. Our ISPs are raping us.
> https://fiber.google.com/about/


omg I really with this was in my area and the area where I'm from (will be moving back). that is absurd.


----------



## googleberry

Reading through parts of this thread makes me wonder, is the internet in Winnipeg that much better than the majority of places out there? I'm paying like $28 a month for a 25 MB/s connection. Or am I missing something?

Edit: I misread this and I'm an idiot. 25 Mbit/s, not MB/s.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> If its 12/2, then its 12Mbps /2Mbps, not 12MB/s. Other wise he would get close to 120Mb/s, not 58Mb/s
> He got 58Mb/s, thats equivalent to 6MB/s (60Mb/s).
> http://business.comcast.com/smb/services/internet/plans


Yeah, I know that page quite well. Per that page, it _is_ listed as Mbps, not MB/s, which is par for the course, really.

Per your edit to your initial response:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> If it was 12/2, you would actually get 12/2 or very close to it.


Not necessarily. The speeds listed on that page are the guaranteed _minimum_. As far as what you'll actually get, it will likely be close to whatever is average for residential service in your area, so long as it is at least as fast as that minimum. That's my case, here, pretty much. I'm on the 16/3 plan, and my speeds are the same as Comcast's residential speeds in this area, which are in the 20 down/3 up range. Unless they would throttle a business connection to make it slower than the local residential service, but that wouldn't make sense.

Even so, maybe he _has_ listed the wrong plan.
I would hope he knows which plan he's on, as there's a pretty big price difference


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> My parents house Uverse 12mbps down 1mbps up
> http://www.speedtest.net


Isn't uverse satellite internet? Because I think that is the downfall of it, its fast, but not good for online gaming because of the incredible ping it has.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.


I'm surprised that there's still one percent in the U.S.A who's using a faster connection.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> I'm surprised that there's still one percent in the U.S.A who's using a faster connection.


There are certainly places with 10+ gigs.


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Yeah, I know that page quite well. Per that page, it _is_ listed as Mbps, not MB/s, which is par for the course, really.
> Per your edit to your initial response:
> Not necessarily. The speeds listed on that page are the guaranteed _minimum_. As far as what you'll actually get, it will likely be close to whatever is average for residential service in your area, so long as it is at least as fast as that minimum. That's my case, here, pretty much. I'm on the 16/3 plan, and my speeds are the same as Comcast's residential speeds in this area, which are in the 20 down/3 up range. Unless they would throttle a business connection to make it slower than the local residential service, but that wouldn't make sense.
> Even so, maybe he _has_ listed the wrong plan.
> I would hope he knows which plan he's on, as there's a pretty big price difference


Yes, you do get what you pay for, but not nearly 5 times more.

But with Comcast at Home, we get silly speed boost for about 30seconds. So after 25Mbps, its back down to a steady 15Mbps, and thats 24 hours a day all week long. Thus the speed tests arent even accurate.

I dont think Bizz plan has that issue.

.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that there's still one percent in the U.S.A who's using a faster connection.
Click to expand...

Dat Speed...


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Yes, you do get what you pay for, but not nearly 5 times more.
> But with Comcast at Home, we get silly speed boost for about 30seconds. So after 25Mbps, its back down to a steady 15Mbps, and thats 24 hours a day all week long. Thus the speed tests arent even accurate.
> I dont think Bizz plan has that issue.
> .


No, the business plan wouldn't have that issue, as it would be a breach of contract, hence the guaranteed minimum. Can't speak for the speed boost thing, where you're at. I do know the residential speed I mentioned is consistent where I'm at, though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.


Try using the the Washington DC server. That one seems quite good.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> You have 50/10 Deluxe service, not 12/2.
> If it was 12/2, you would actually get 12/2 or very close to it.
> .


I am paying 59.95 per month for the 12/2 plan. Comcast shortly after i signed gave everyone who was on 12/2 a "free upgrade" to 16/3. They now sell the biz class 16/3 for 69.95. There are plenty of posts from around the web that show folks on biz class comcast get much better than what plan calls for. That speedtest is the best - i typically average 20 down and 30 up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Yeah, I know that page quite well. Per that page, it _is_ listed as Mbps, not MB/s, which is par for the course, really.
> Per your edit to your initial response:
> Not necessarily. The speeds listed on that page are the guaranteed _minimum_. As far as what you'll actually get, it will likely be close to whatever is average for residential service in your area, so long as it is at least as fast as that minimum. That's my case, here, pretty much. I'm on the 16/3 plan, and my speeds are the same as Comcast's residential speeds in this area, which are in the 20 down/3 up range. Unless they would throttle a business connection to make it slower than the local residential service, but that wouldn't make sense.
> Even so, maybe he _has_ listed the wrong plan.
> I would hope he knows which plan he's on, as there's a pretty big price difference


Definitely on 12/2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Yes, you do get what you pay for, but not nearly 5 times more.
> But with Comcast at Home, we get silly speed boost for about 30seconds. So after 25Mbps, its back down to a steady 15Mbps, and thats 24 hours a day all week long. Thus the speed tests arent even accurate.
> I dont think Bizz plan has that issue.
> .


Biz class does not have powerboost based on everything i have read.


----------



## BrighteousPony

Hehe this is Australian Internet for you around $120 a month.

I actually get around 315kb/s download and 80kb/s upload.


----------



## General121

[name="BrighteousPony" url="/t/134188/post-your-speedtest-results/3330#post_18886861"]
Hehe this is Australian Internet for you around $120 a month.
I actually get around 315kb/s download and 80kb/s upload.[/quote] man I get those exact speeds too haha. Feel bad that you pay that much!


----------



## Xyro TR1

I'd give anything for Google Fiber to show up here...

$120/mo for 1Gb and HDTV = BEST THING EVER

I pay $207/mo for my 150Mbit FiOS...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

no this is proper australian net (except fibre does hav ebetter ul)


----------



## BrighteousPony

crispy that is very fast for Australian Internet... I wish I could get that speed... but it is 16 megabytes around there? not 116?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> crispy that is very fast for Australian Internet... I wish I could get that speed... but it is 16 megabytes around there? not 116?


It's 116 mega*bit* which is around 14 megabytes


----------



## Pistolp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> 
> Hehe this is Australian Internet for you around $120 a month.
> I actually get around 315kb/s download and 80kb/s upload.


im in australia


----------



## BrighteousPony

Quote:


> It's 116 megabit which is around 14 megabytes


Thank you I now know







.

I know it was around there because I used to get tricked a lot like other noobs with thinking it was just 116 megabytes








Quote:


> man I get those exact speeds too haha. Feel bad that you pay that much!


A lot of you aussies get fast speed, my speed is fast to me since I have had nothing ever faster.

This is what it looks like when I share the result (looks like everyone elses):



It will be 28 ms when I get cable hooked up into my room.


----------



## Pistolp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> Thank you I now know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I know it was around there because I used to get tricked a lot like other noobs with thinking it was just 116 megabytes


shutup idiot

bradley


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> Thank you I now know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I know it was around there because I used to get tricked a lot like other noobs with thinking it was just 116 megabytes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you aussies get fast speed, my speed is fast to me since I have had nothing ever faster.
> This is what it looks like when I share the result (looks like everyone elses):
> 
> It will be 28 ms when I get cable hooked up into my room.


I'm in the US...


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> I am paying 59.95 per month for the 12/2 plan. Comcast shortly after i signed gave everyone who was on 12/2 a "free upgrade" to 16/3. They now sell the biz class 16/3 for 69.95. There are plenty of posts from around the web that show folks on biz class comcast get much better than what plan calls for. That speedtest is the best - i typically average 20 down and 30 up
> Definitely on 12/2
> Biz class does not have powerboost based on everything i have read.


Thanks for the clarification/affirmation. I had a strong feeling all of what you just reaffirmed were the case (at least with Comcast).
I'm still jealous of your average up speed. I called Comcast Business Class support recently to ask why we don't seem to have faster speeds on the up pipe, here, yet (and they issued me one of their newish DOCSIS 3.0 SMC modems, and appeared to upgrade their downstream capabilities to DOCSIS 3.0, but not their upstream, which, I believe, is still only a single channel, though I'm uncertain as to whether or not this is such a limiting factor, considering my average up speed is far less of what DOCSIS 2.0 is capable of, even). Their reasoning was that most business consumers are more concerned about consuming data, rather than serving it, so up takes a backseat, pretty much. I guess that's fine for most, if that is the case, and only sucks for the small handful, such as myself, who are hosting our own websites and webapps


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I pay $207/mo for my 150Mbit FiOS...


WOW, that seems pricey...


----------



## hokk

New service in (mostly) london



only £25 p/m but you must have like (50 apartments/flats sign up for the service at once or something like that.)


----------



## jellybeans69

24$/month

Here's best i've achieved dl'in from steam


----------



## SimoHayha




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> New service in (mostly) london
> 
> only £25 p/m but you must have like (50 apartments/flats sign up for the service at once or something like that.)


Looks like Google Fiber's got company.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> New service in (mostly) london
> 
> only £25 p/m but you must have like (50 apartments/flats sign up for the service at once or something like that.)


Any download limit?


----------



## xNovax

$189/Month


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> New service in (mostly) london
> 
> only £25 p/m but you must have like (50 apartments/flats sign up for the service at once or something like that.)


Before going with Comcast, I looked into Speakeasy, here in the US, which makes a similar offer.
Had to give up on that option, as we're not too familiar with our neighbors in the building, and our building managers are, putting it politely, impersonal, frigid, and slightly antisocial.


----------



## General121

A little bit slower today than normal..Still horrific though lol - http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification/affirmation. I had a strong feeling all of what you just reaffirmed were the case (at least with Comcast).
> I'm still jealous of your average up speed. I called Comcast Business Class support recently to ask why we don't seem to have faster speeds on the up pipe, here, yet (and they issued me one of their newish DOCSIS 3.0 SMC modems, and appeared to upgrade their downstream capabilities to DOCSIS 3.0, but not their upstream, which, I believe, is still only a single channel, though I'm uncertain as to whether or not this is such a limiting factor, considering my average up speed is far less of what DOCSIS 2.0 is capable of, even). Their reasoning was that most business consumers are more concerned about consuming data, rather than serving it, so up takes a backseat, pretty much. I guess that's fine for most, if that is the case, and only sucks for the small handful, such as myself, who are hosting our own websites and webapps


Also my upload speeds improve dramatically when i swtiched from their SMC Gateway to the moto 6121. Went from 5 on the smc to 30 on the moto 6121.


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> Also my upload speeds improve dramatically when i swtiched from their SMC Gateway to the moto 6121. Went from 5 on the smc to 30 on the moto 6121.


Ah, that depends on which SMC, but for just that reason, I'm glad you mentioned it.
The one you were on was likely the DOCSIS 2.0 SMC8014, whereas they began rolling out the DOCSIS 3.0 SMCD3G not too long ago, which is what I have.
Also, you have to use their provided SMC modems if you have static IPs assigned (which I do).
It's more likely the service in your area. Ours, here, just isn't that great.

That said, I may just grab a 6121, anyhow, to test, out of interest. I'm thinking it's the service outside the modem, though.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Ah, that depends on which SMC, but for just that reason, I'm glad you mentioned it.
> The one you were on was likely the DOCSIS 2.0 SMC8014, whereas they began rolling out the DOCSIS 3.0 SMCD3G not too long ago, which is what I have.
> Also, you have to use their provided SMC modems if you have static IPs assigned (which I do).
> It's more likely the service in your area. Ours, here, just isn't that great.
> That said, I may just grab a 6121, anyhow, to test, out of interest. I'm thinking it's the service outside the modem, though.


They did supply the SMCD3G - those lousy upload speeds were with the SMCD3G. I dont have a static ip. But since cable ip addys change so infrequently i can make do

I'd recommend grabbing a 6121 and giving it a try. I found amazon to have the lowest prices on the 6121. - 80 bucks or so.


----------



## ZFedora

Do you guys even upload?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 
> Do you guys even upload?


HuH ??? your below avatar text says your in CHI yet your test server is KCMO < than 50 miles away ??

where the heck are you pinging from ?? that's gotta be a bidness class isp

*ADD*: nm, never knew about WI - just looked em up - nice !!


----------



## GoldenWarr




----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> They did supply the SMCD3G - those lousy upload speeds were with the SMCD3G. I dont have a static ip. But since cable ip addys change so infrequently i can make do
> I'd recommend grabbing a 6121 and giving it a try. I found amazon to have the lowest prices on the 6121. - 80 bucks or so.


Huh. I might give it a try. May see if a local friend has one that I can test with, before I buy one. I have five static IPs. I'm still thinking it's not the modem, itself, but, more likely than not, it's a configuration issue. To start I just forced 1000baseT/full duplex for both the modem and my router. In addition to testing with a 6121, once I get my hands on one, I'm going to tweak what I have, bit by bit, and see where that goes.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> They did supply the SMCD3G - those lousy upload speeds were with the SMCD3G. I dont have a static ip. But since cable ip addys change so infrequently i can make do
> I'd recommend grabbing a 6121 and giving it a try. I found amazon to have the lowest prices on the 6121. - 80 bucks or so.


No need for a static IP; just set up dynamic DNS


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Ok, after tweaking additional settings, I started looking around the web at others' average speeds on Comcast, residential service, here in SF. Their down speeds are around the same as mine, and their up speeds are typically slower.

It isn't the modem. What I'm getting is typical for my area.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> HuH ??? your below avatar text says your in CHI yet your test server is KCMO < than 50 miles away ??
> where the heck are you pinging from ?? that's gotta be a bidness class isp
> *ADD*: nm, never knew about WI - just looked em up - nice !!


Still ~8ms to chicago


----------



## dizzy4

http://www.speedtest.net

Time to fire up that minecraft server... my upload keeps getting faster


----------



## General121

[Quotename="dizzy4" url="/t/134188/post-your-speedtest-results/3360#post_18934733"]http://www.speedtest.net
Time to fire up that minecraft server... my upload keeps getting faster[/quote] funny you say that. Mine keep getting slower. Used to get .6mbps but now only .15mbps upload-_-


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Now, THIS is weird... my up speed also just (ever so slightly more than) doubled...



I'll be keeping an eye on this, testing it a few times a day over the next two weeks or so, with periodic follow-ups, after that.
I've run the test from servers in San Jose and Berkeley, as well, and the up speed is around 8 for each attempt.
This is, pretty much, the minimum acceptable up speed for what I want to do. Any less, and I may want/need to move up to the next guaranteed minimums. I should probably also make sure I keep a record of the settings I'm currently using for my modem and pfSense instance.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Now, THIS is weird... my up speed also just (ever so slightly more than) doubled...
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this, testing it a few times a day over the next two weeks or so, with periodic follow-ups, after that.
> I've run the test from servers in San Jose and Berkeley, as well, and the up speed is around 8 for each attempt.
> This is, pretty much, the minimum acceptable up speed for what I want to do. Any less, and I may want/need to move up to the next guaranteed minimums. I should probably also make sure I keep a record of the settings I'm currently using for my modem and pfSense instance.


What do you use your upload for? I know people use it all the time. I should know I stream.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> Now, THIS is weird... my up speed also just (ever so slightly more than) doubled...
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this, testing it a few times a day over the next two weeks or so, with periodic follow-ups, after that.
> I've run the test from servers in San Jose and Berkeley, as well, and the up speed is around 8 for each attempt.
> This is, pretty much, the minimum acceptable up speed for what I want to do. Any less, and I may want/need to move up to the next guaranteed minimums. I should probably also make sure I keep a record of the settings I'm currently using for my modem and pfSense instance.


Is that with the SMC? Or with the 6121?

EDIT: Also check out these results - a number are on just the 12/2 and look at what they.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27158562-Speed-Powerboost-on-the-Business-Class-HSI-


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> Is that with the SMC? Or with the 6121?
> EDIT: Also check out these results - a number are on just the 12/2 and look at what they.
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27158562-Speed-Powerboost-on-the-Business-Class-HSI-


That is with the SMC. One of the speeds listed on the page you've referenced is in San Jose, with the same modem, so, again, it isn't the modem.
Someone on there mentioned unplugging the modem for a few minutes and plugging it in again... this sounds odd to me, but the same user mentioned they were "dubious" of it, as well, before trying it, but I suppose it can't hurt. I'll give it a try, now...


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Ok, nope, no change since last time.


----------



## _s3v3n_

LTE speed. Faster than some cable internet.


----------



## exnihilo

Well, I'm getting what I pay for. Wish the upload was little faster for streaming from home.

http://www.speedtest.net

cg


----------



## von rottes

PC


Phone

^^not bad for prepay


----------



## Nemesis158

Still stuck with this:


----------



## F1ynn




----------



## lolllll117

here's from my laptop. not too much of an increase on my desktop but i might post that later.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I just ran a quick test from the laptop. Only pay for 15/1.5, but have been seeing better speeds lately. They did raise the price to $38 though, used to be $30 a year ago.

I don't know why it's showing up greyscale.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Still stuck with this:


HOLY MOLY BATMAN!
Those are some slowwwww speeds like 3G slow


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> HOLY MOLY BATMAN!
> Those are some slowwwww speeds like 3G slow


we should get c#coder here. his internet speed is depressingly slow.


----------



## GigaByte

4G in the only major city left in the country without Rogers LTE...


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> 4G in the only major city left in the country without Rogers LTE...


Dat ad support








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> HOLY MOLY BATMAN!
> Those are some slowwwww speeds like 3G slow
> 
> 
> 
> we should get c#coder here. his internet speed is depressingly slow.
Click to expand...

OH my god, I remember he said something about in the KB still?

Like legit 2G/Edge speeds... I WOULD DIE


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Dat ad support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH my god, I remember he said something about in the KB still?
> Like legit 2G/Edge speeds... I WOULD DIE


he linked me a speedtest result once over steam. i think it was something like .07mb download


----------



## andrewx12

Seeing that I pay $40 a month for 15 down and 1 up this is pretty good. My upload speed just about never changes. I think the highest I ever had it at was 1.0.
It's a little sad.

http://www.speedtest.net

NO I HAVE NOT UNCAPPED MY MODEM! I kinda want to though but then I would lose my already nice connection if I get caught

These speeds are included as part of my bill. Road Runner Turbo opens up my DL speed when there is extra bandwidth which there is plenty at around 4 am.


----------



## Dream Killer

dat ping:


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

House:



Galaxy S3 on 4G LTE:


----------



## PinkPenguin

Not to bad.


----------



## Kane2207

http://www.speedtest.net

Speedtest is so dependent on the server you test at, the Namesco hub gives me 5ms ping but is 20Mb slower DL, yet Vodafone gives the above result


----------



## x_HackMan

Think youself lucky This is my Home Internet.
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x_HackMan*
> 
> Think youself lucky This is my Home Internet.
> http://www.speedtest.net


You should consider yourself even luckier
http://www.speedtest.net
People around and below this speed are experiencing modern dial-up -_-.
I hate verizon..My download hasnt really been changing, but my upload has been continually going down. For a long time it was always .6mbps. And I never ever get 2.94mbps in a download.


----------



## windowszp




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You should consider yourself even luckier
> http://www.speedtest.net
> People around and below this speed are experiencing modern dial-up -_-.
> I hate verizon..My download hasnt really been changing, but my upload has been continually going down. For a long time it was always .6mbps. And I never ever get 2.94mbps in a download.


http://www.speedtest.net
Hi.


----------



## xTristinx

I think I'm pretty good


----------



## Scout Lukas

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> Hi.


your ping is far better. You get a better grade. I never get the speed that I get in the test.


----------



## DishRagBoy

Well the verizon tech just came by today and fixed me up. So i thought i'd share.


----------



## HPE1000

Some of you people make me want to cry


----------



## AbdullahG

Some people cut themselves because they're lonely or unloved...

I cut myself because my internet speed isn't +50Mb/s up and down...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Some people cut themselves because they're lonely or unloved...
> I cut myself because my internet speed isn't +50Mb/s up and down...


lol


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> your ping is far better. You get a better grade. I never get the speed that I get in the test.


Hmm. I didn't realize that. How come?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Hmm. I didn't realize that. How come?


don't know.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Slow connection at work today

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Simkin

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Some people cut themselves because they're lonely or unloved...
> .


I eat a 12 gauge slug with Frosted Flakes every morning.


----------



## mikeseth

Here's a small update:


----------



## eTheBlack

My old one:









New one:









Download would be higher, but you know it is... Instead of 100Mbps : 8= 12.5MB/s, they went with a 10 (100Mbps : 10 = 10MB/s).


----------



## Tman5293

Just replaced my old Netgear router with an ASUS RT-N66U Dark Knight. I used to get around 10MBps with the netgear router. I am pleased with these results:

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Just replaced my old Netgear router with an ASUS RT-N66U Dark Knight. I used to get around 10MBps with the netgear router. I am pleased with these results:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


How old was that Netgear? Certainly, it would be outperformed by the Dark Knight, but not normally by twice the speed.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonio-Malcolm*
> 
> How old was that Netgear? Certainly, it would be outperformed by the Dark Knight, but not normally by twice the speed.


The Netgear router was a WNDR3400 N600 that was about 3 years old. I believe the wifi radio in it was dying as I had to frequently reset it after the wifi would go out.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

*ISP:* Suddenlink Communications
*Modem:* Motorola Surfboard SB6121
*Router:* Dlink DGL - 4500

http://www.speedtest.net

*Connected via 100 foot gold plated CAT6 cable


----------



## MikhailV

Oh well, not bad for 30 bucks a month. I am thinking of upgrading to 50+ Mbps.


----------



## Trev0r269

@ school on a computer meant for remote sensing/GIS research.


----------



## stl drifter

http://www.speedtest.net

Is this good for being connected to my router wireless. I have Charter 30mb service.


----------



## andrews2547

My phone on wifi


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> *ISP:* Suddenlink Communications
> *Modem:* Motorola Surfboard SB6121
> *Router:* Dlink DGL - 4500
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> *Connected via 100 foot gold plated CAT6 cable


Doesnt look to be helping your latency, however


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Doesnt look to be helping your latency, however


Nope but it's fancy.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Nope but it's fancy.


Haha, very nice


----------



## Spe8dD8mon

Pretty good result


----------



## Justhavocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spe8dD8mon*
> 
> Pretty good result


wait , WHAT?! Hax!!!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Want some more? (not mine tho







mine is in my sig-rig and is good enough







)


----------



## Aznboy1993

Going to GA Tech has its perks


----------



## Fossil

Aww yeah, just had Fiber installed this morning. My UL is twice as fast and ping is cut in half. I only opted for the low tier as anything higher is massive overkill and quite expensive.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Personal home:


----------



## Paratrooper1n0




----------



## MyFaceHole

Here's my score, I am disappointing by my upload speed though. I am paying for 5mb upload but only getting 3.5~.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Here's my score, I am disappointing by my upload speed though. I am paying for 5mb upload but only getting 3.5~.


Sounds like your problem and not Comcast's problem. And you are getting 6 more mbps than what you are paying for for the download.


----------



## Buzzin92

Wifi over my nexus 7:


----------



## Ghostscript




----------



## ElementR




----------



## vangsfreaken

http://www.speedtest.net paying for 5/1, and i'm currently downloading a torrent







only 206 gb


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0*
> 
> Sounds like your problem and not Comcast's problem. And you are getting 6 more mbps than what you are paying for for the download.


I am paying for 35mb download and 5mb upload. Still pretty fast though, so I shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## swatsqad

25$ a month for unlimited b/w . I have a unlimited 1000mbit line (internal and external, Country wise), and I can manage that bandwidth however I please, so here is my setting at 1gbps on download

and my daily settings (for torrents and all that.)

Viva ze Lithuanian ISP's !


----------



## FPSViking

We American's need to get this crap fixed.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> We American's need to get this crap fixed.


Yep. And you have a much better than average connection
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2452567362.png
HOW DOES THIS GET GRADE B!? LOL
edit: OK speedtest must be confused right now because every time ive taken it before, the "faster than" number was always immensely lower and my grade would be a D/C at best.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2452567362.png
> HOW DOES THIS GET GRADE B!? LOL.


And why is it "faster than 70% of the US"?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And why is it "faster than 70% of the US"?


Read my edit. I think speedtest is a little confused and horribly off...


----------



## GigaByte

http://www.speedtest.net

Before the node saturation/throttling starts again.. when it does that ping will be 200+, down <3Mbps, up basically the same. Shaw's "broadband 50" package..


----------



## nzube14

Pretty slow for Stanford...supposed to be carrying the best internet connection than any other college in the U.S.


----------



## AbdullahG

Blah blah blah! That's faster than majority of OCN users' internet speed.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzube14*
> 
> Pretty slow for Stanford...supposed to be carrying the best internet connection than any other college in the U.S.












My connection isn't bad though, I'm very happy with my doubled speed after snagging a Docsis 3.0 modem from Comcast.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## General121

As y'all may know based on my speedtests, my internet is horrendous. Well, I just looked for available services here again. Comcast chat agent and another page said comcast services are available here!!!

Now to campaign to my father to switch. I might be able to gain some leverage, it is my birthday today afterall


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My connection isn't bad though, I'm very happy with my doubled speed after snagging a Docsis 3.0 modem from Comcast.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


What modem are you using?


----------



## dushan24

I get 125 down and 5 up on DOCSIS 3.0 cable. Will post speedtest.net later

I just wish my upstream was better, my provider only bonds 1 upstream channel :-(


----------



## Quasimojo

Here's mine from home. Just upgraded to Comcast "Blast" tier. I think my daughter's streaming Netflix to her PC downstairs.

I think everyone posting results from work is kind of missing the point. (







over the Stanford speeds, though)


----------



## General121

Comcast tech came by. He said comcast isn't available :'( dsl I will deal with until I'm in college


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Comcast tech came by. He said comcast isn't available :'( dsl I will deal with until I'm in college


Do any of your Neighbors have Comcast? If so they can run a line from a pole on your neighbor's property to yours, install a peg and then from the peg run the cable into the house. Thats what they did for me


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> Do any of your Neighbors have Comcast? If so they can run a line from a pole on your neighbor's property to yours, install a peg and then from the peg run the cable into the house. Thats what they did for me


i don't think so. i live on a small side road that branches off a main route. Not many houses in the area


----------



## bdenpaka

I would like to see someone who has Google Fiber post results. Has this been done yet?


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.


I so want this in NJ


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I would like to see someone who has Google Fiber post results. Has this been done yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Posted this before but had it removed and I suppose now that it's rolling out in KC it's not as big of a deal, especially since it's now documented.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


----------



## TheStarDK

It's should be 50... but i have some walls before the wifi hit the laps


----------



## pkmnfreak125

I'm paying for 12D/2U I have comcast businness


----------



## MooMoo

I bought new router because I wanted to waste some money and old router (Linksys WAG320N) was overheating sometimes. Bought Asus RT-N66U and im so glad I bought it because it revealed me something:

It used to be somewhere around 32 Mb/s and upload 20ish.
http://www.speedtest.net










It's also free for me


----------



## General121

WAT. Free? How?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> WAT. Free? How?


Our housing company haves 1 GB internet here, its for all residents here and everybody should have 10Mb/s. But some reason I get more than that


----------



## AbdullahG

Perhaps MooMoo lives on a campus or in a dorm? That seems like the most logical reason he/she gets such fast download and upload speeds for free.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Our housing company haves 1 GB internet here, its for all residents here and everybody should have 10Mb/s. But some reason I get more than that


you are very Lucky my friend haha


----------



## bryonhowley

Topeka, ks
Cox


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Perhaps MooMoo lives on a campus or in a dorm? That seems like the most logical reason he/she gets such fast download and upload speeds for free.


Elisa OYJ is an ISP for private places (such as homes) Chances are it's not free, however it will be very cheap because in Finland internet access is a human right. The minimum speed is also 1 Mbps download.

You also forgot someone else is paying or comes as part of the deal from his/her landlord in your "logical reasons"

EDIT: Nevermind MooMoo already said how he/she is getting it for free


----------



## ZFedora

Every country should take notes from the Nordic countries + the Netherlands.


----------



## Awsan

My eyes bleed when i see this T_T


----------



## Shev7chenko

Work connection today

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## shlunky

I can't find a server that will max my upload. So, this is what I am getting atm.
The up and down should be the same.

http://www.speedtest.net

Not bad for $67/mo,\ eh?


----------



## AbdullahG

http://www.speedtest.net
Too bad I never use upload. I wish you could plan your own speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Elisa OYJ is an ISP for private places (such as homes) Chances are it's not free, however it will be very cheap because in Finland internet access is a human right. The minimum speed is also 1 Mbps download.
> 
> You also forgot someone else is paying or comes as part of the deal from his/her landlord in your "logical reasons"
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind MooMoo already said how he/she is getting it for free


Free in the sense that you aren't *directly* paying for it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Double Post.


----------



## gab195

You can't see it but I'm crying when I look at this. It tells so many lies. This is the fastest internet I can possibly have from Xfinity or Verizon in my area. I live in a densely populated city in Massachusetts not like I live in the middle of nowhere. I am frustrated. I am sad. Because my internet is bad. It is virtually impossible to watch a YouTube video in 480p on this connection, 360p is choppy, and 240p is smooth-ish but come on who wants to watch a video in 240p?!


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.speedtest.net

Midnight results aren't too far off peak time results.


----------



## Mailman377




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> 
> It is virtually impossible to watch a YouTube video in 480p on this connection, 360p is choppy, and 240p is smooth-ish but come on who wants to watch a video in 240p?!


Are you serious?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Are you serious?


His comments makes me laugh in bitter sweet sadness


----------



## gab195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Are you serious?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## Durvelle27

My internet sucks


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 
> 
> My internet sucks


Stop complaining, I get less than two and am still able to load 480p YouTube videos smoothly.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Sadly, yes.


1080p videos on youtube (high quality ones) only need 10 Mbps for it to playback without having to wait for it to buffer. So the problem is on your PC, it's not your internet.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Free in the sense that you aren't *directly* paying for it.


Well, can't complain if you aren't directly paying for 10Mb/s internet and get it multiplied by 30








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> 
> You can't see it but I'm crying when I look at this. It tells so many lies. This is the fastest internet I can possibly have from Xfinity or Verizon in my area. I live in a densely populated city in Massachusetts not like I live in the middle of nowhere. I am frustrated. I am sad. Because my internet is bad. It is virtually impossible to watch a YouTube video in 480p on this connection, 360p is choppy, and 240p is smooth-ish but come on who wants to watch a video in 240p?!


There must be something wrong somewhere else than in your internet speed.


----------



## gab195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 1080p videos on youtube (high quality ones) only need 10 Mbps for it to playback without having to wait for it to buffer. So the problem is on your PC, it's not your internet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> There must be something wrong somewhere else than in your internet speed.


Yeah I figured as much. Im going to be doing a factory reset on my Linksys EA4500 since I know its a very capable router and shouldn't be having these problems. I was changing some ports for some games I play so that might be the problem.


----------



## disgaea psp

I'm enjoying my internet.


----------



## Ergates




----------



## Demented

I'm sure I posted a while ago when I had crappier internet:

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## TSXmike

work:
http://www.speedtest.net

meh.


----------



## CamW

Screw you all.

This is the fastest I can get in my area, and Comcast/Road Runner SUCKS.



I pay for *20 Up* *2 Down* *25ms* but the closest server is almost 200 miles away so that may affect the test


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamW*
> 
> Screw you all.
> 
> This is the fastest I can get in my area, and Comcast/Road Runner SUCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> I pay for 20 *DOWN* 2 *UP* 25ms but the closest server is almost 200 miles away so that may affect the test


Fixed.
















§


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> Midnight results aren't too far off peak time results.


And peak time results









http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Connection at home is 4/5 DL and 0.3/0.5 UL. Pretty poor.

Work connection is awesome, though:


----------



## gertruude

Download speed is good but uploads sucks donkey balls. UK broadband needs major restructuring compared with lot of european countries

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And peak time results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## andrewx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewx12*
> 
> Seeing that I pay $40 a month for 15 down and 1 up this is pretty good. My upload speed just about never changes. I think the highest I ever had it at was 1.0.
> It's a little sad.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> NO I HAVE NOT UNCAPPED MY MODEM! I kinda want to though but then I would lose my already nice connection if I get caught
> 
> These speeds are included as part of my bill. Road Runner Turbo opens up my DL speed when there is extra bandwidth which there is plenty at around 4 am.


New test with some tweaks to my Laptop. This is during day time. It's probably a high traffic time now too.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Fireingpower

Nice... but ur pings are all pretty high


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireingpower*
> 
> Nice... but ur pings are all pretty high


Not that high, really. This is high ping and possibly my worst speedtest ever:
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## thetippy

From right after my university upgraded from a 1 Mb/s up and down connection in rooms. When I have no real internet, other than a Verizon air card and tethering, at my own house. Also have no idea why it thinks the closest one is in Chicago.


----------



## andrewx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireingpower*
> 
> Nice... but ur pings are all pretty high


If your talking about me. Yea I know can't do much about it though. I am running off my house network and I have 13 clients connected currently on 1 single router. I also have a low end Time Warner plan, and a hunk of crap for a modem.

$40 a month for 15/1 with turbo supposedly its only supposed to cover x amount of data before it drops my speeds but usually doesn't. With my speeds I am happy.

BTW router is Asus RT-N56U
Running FTP and VPN server off it with up to about 20 clients 2 of which are PS3s almost constantly on and gaming on COD on a daily basis. I am the heaviest user of the internet I sometimes DL up to about 100gb a month myself.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireingpower*
> 
> Nice... but ur pings are all pretty high


7 ping is high? Where's your speedtest?


----------



## Antonio-Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Well, can't complain if you aren't directly paying for 10Mb/s internet and get it multiplied by 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be something wrong somewhere else than in your internet speed.


Indeed. My down speed is only slightly faster, and I have zero issues watching HD video.


----------



## andrews2547

Temporary



I suppose it's better than nothing.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Temporary
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's better than nothing.


What in the hell, that ping, that ping...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Temporary
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's better than nothing.


Try to get 1000 ping or more, this might be a record lol


----------



## spinejam




----------



## General121

Andrews why do you have that temporarily? P.S now you know what my internet is like basically


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Temporary
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's better than nothing.


I must congratulate you sir! I believe you are the first person in history to actually get a tin can and string to register a ping.
Or was that a smoke signal test?

§


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Try to get 1000 ping or more, this might be a record lol


"try" lol

That is the best result I could get. I would post another one, but it's not even loading. At the moment it's maxing out at 25 Kbps down, 15 Kbps up, and I do mean kilobits. Not kilobytes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Andrews why do you have that temporarily? P.S now you know what my internet is like basically


Moved house on Friday evening, had no internet at all until about 2 hours ago. There are a few public WiFi hotspots, but they are £5 a day to use unless I was using BT, I am using Virgin Media though because they are the only mainstream ISP to offer 120 Mbps.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Try to get 1000 ping or more, this might be a record lol


I once got 4k ms with 3G internet


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Temporary
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's better than nothing.


Permanent

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Permanent
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


Well we upgraded our router/modem combo and got a 1Mb bump in speed.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Permanent
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


Nice upload though

Permanent


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Permanent
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


Now im back to being sad. Can I skip across the pond and move in?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Nice upload though
> 
> Permanent


There is another ISP that does offer a better download/upload ratio, but in my area they are turd. I would be lucky to get more than 5 Mbps download, 3 Mbps upload from them.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Will be getting time warner cable 15/1 service installed on Saturday. After a year of only being able to get 6mbps/768kbps DSL service. Best part is that it happened at just the right time. After a year the special price on my DSL service expired and I was going to have to pay $48 plus $10 for every 50gb over the 150gb data cap.

Now I will be paying $48 including taxes and fees. Faster speed and more importantly no data cap.

Also I am the first person to sign up in our new neighborhood and no one else has signed up yet so I should have all that bandwidth all to myself for a little while. I will be posting speed test of both before and after the switch.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There is another ISP that does offer a better download/upload ratio, but in my area they are turd. I would be lucky to get more than 5 Mbps download, 3 Mbps upload from them.


yup good old bt, VM i get 125mb bt best it says i can get is 7mb


----------



## MythAcid

Bam, not the best, but hey it's pretty good.


----------



## Dark Jedi Dave

A little slower than normal today (mid-day test), usually around 350-380Mbps (1Gb and 400Mb lines, 10Gb line next fall!)


----------



## ZFedora

All you Virgin Media guys are gonna have some price hikes/speed changes. They just got bought out for 23.5 billion.


----------



## Deoxy

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> All you Virgin Media guys are gonna have some price hikes/speed changes. They just got bought out for 23.5 billion.


Not necessarily in a bad way. They used to be NTL (when I originally got them) and they gave advertised speeds for a reasonable price. Virgin Media bought them then they dropped the prices and increased the speeds. Besides, they would be crazy if they charged more for lower speeds. The UK has loads of ISPs and charging more for less is financial suicide.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not necessarily in a bad way. They used to be NTL (when I originally got them) and they gave advertised speeds for a reasonable price. Virgin Media bought them then they dropped the prices and increased the speeds. Besides, they would be crazy if they charged more for lower speeds. The UK has loads of ISPs and charging more for less is financial suicide.


So is charging less for more :/


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> So is charging less for more :/


That depends. Google are managing just fine with 1 Gbps for $70 in an area roughly the same size as the UK (I think, I might be wrong on that) Chances are they will keep the speeds and prices the same as they are now until they can work out a way to give more speed for less/the same amount of money. That's what Virgin Media did when they bought NTL for a few months.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That depends. Google are managing just fine with 1 Gbps for $70 in an area roughly the same size as the UK (I think, I might be wrong on that) Chances are they will keep the speeds and prices the same as they are now until they can work out a way to give more speed for less/the same amount of money. That's what Virgin Media did when they bought NTL for a few months.


Tbh, I'm not quite sure how google is managing it. Bandwidth is expensive.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Tbh, I'm not quite sure how google is managing it. Bandwidth is expensive.


Virginmedia arent that cheap really. they have good deals for new customers but if you been with them for quite awhile you pay through the nose.

I get 100mb broadband tv and phone and works out around 80-100 a month depending on how much we use our phoneline.

What the uk needs is another cable provider to come in and shake things up a bit.

We know its not going to happen though. BT is poor unless you live in close proximity to the exchange.

Most of the other providers are poor too.

what virgin do well is high speeds at a reasonable price but coupled with 15£ a month phone line then cost of calls it soon mounts up


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> *Virginmedia arent that cheap really.* they have good deals for new customers but if you been with them for quite awhile you pay through the nose.
> 
> I get 100mb broadband tv and phone and works out around 80-100 a month depending on how much we use our phoneline.


They are for me. The new customer deal was £12.50/month for 6 months on the 120 Mbps broadband. It only gets to £100/month if you get the "VIP collection" which is 120 Mbps, 215 TV channels and unlimited any time phone calls to any landlines or mobile numbers.

Personally I think 120 Mbps, 80 channels and free evening and weekend calls is enough for just about anyone who doesn't run a business. That bundle adds up to £60/month after the half price for 6 months deal. Although I just have the 120 Mbps broadband which is just £35/month.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Personally I think 120 Mbps, 80 channels and free evening and weekend calls is enough for just about anyone who doesn't run a business. That bundle adds up to £60/month after the half price for 6 months deal. Although I just have the 120 Mbps broadband which is just £35/month.


if it was just me id just have the broadband too.

Kids like to watch their kids channels etc so we got XL TV with the premier collection. 120mb isnt rolled out in our area yet so looking forward to that in july

i suppose 70£ per month is alright i guess for everything we got. tivo etc extra box upstairs plus HD channels

I guess im just a tight yorkshireman


----------



## zer0d3gree

Just upgraded our internet










http://speedtest.net/result/2490953764.png


----------



## TheStarDK

i got my new internet


----------



## Majinwar

Got new Bell Fibe Internet recently!


----------



## MDalton10

I pay 120 bucks a month for 2 DVRs, 385+ Channels / 110+ HD. And truly unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Gluzz

And i thought i had bad internet xD


----------



## parityboy

*@gluzz*

To be honest, I'd rather a connection like yours rather than the 100mb/10mb connections that other ISPs are pushing.







30/30 over fibre would suit me perfectly.


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@gluzz*
> 
> To be honest, I'd rather a connection like yours rather than the 100mb/10mb connections that other ISPs are pushing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30/30 over fibre would suit me perfectly.


I couldn't agree more.

I'd trade 125 down for 50 if it was symmetric.


----------



## andrews2547

Bandwidth



Ping



I want an upgrade on the download


----------



## shlunky

Just ran a new test, as the company that I have service with came to the house to do an "upgrade" that wasn't asked for.

Gotta love the no cost upgrades, eh?

http://www.speedtest.net

Now....if only I could find a server that would actually max my upload speed, as I pay for 100/100 service with this local Fiber company.
$67/mo isn't too bad with no data limits....

Anyone have a server they would recommend for the upload test?
§


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> Ping
> 
> 
> 
> I want an upgrade on the download


I hope you mean the upload....or do yo udownload stuff all the time?
§


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I hope you mean the upload....or do yo udownload stuff all the time?
> §










Fail. I meant upgrade on the upload








Download is fine.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail. I meant upgrade on the upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download is fine.


LOL!! Thought so. I think we have all done that at least a hundred times....

§


----------



## f1lter




----------



## Fizzle22

Comcast sucks. I've never seen my DL speed get over 4.2Mb/s.


----------



## Spacedinvader

It's about half 7 so the all neighbors will be online it's usually ~90, hit 12.5MB/s downloading Crysis 3 beta, whole download was about 10 minutes









Edit: lol and i ran it 3 times previously


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast sucks. I've never seen my DL speed get over 4.2Mb/s.


I am not sure what you mean by that. Your speed is 35 MegaBITS per second, and you would be getting a theoretical 4.375 MetaBYTES per second which is what your speed is. There are 8 bits in a byte.

I see nothing wrong with your connection.

Mine is 5.5mbps down, and 1.4mbps up


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast sucks. I've never seen my DL speed get over 4.2Mb/s.


That is 100% correct. 35 Mbit is 4.3 Mbyte per second.


----------



## Fizzle22

Thanks for pointing that out. I thought I was being ripped off.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. I thought I was being ripped off.


You are...you're only getting about 930GB out that TB HD


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> You are...you're only getting about 930GB out that TB HD


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte


----------



## Fizzle22

I'm actually only getting 833GB out of it! This is my first TB HDD and I'm fairly noobish when it comes to PCs, but 167GB seems to be a bit excessive, doesn't it?

EDIT: You can disregard what I just said. I need not be so hasty with worrisome responses.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MDalton10*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte


A mibby byte? It either is or isn't!









A bit = 1, a byte = 8 bits. Megabyte is 1024 bytes. Giga x 1024 mega, giga x 1024 tera ad nauseum.

Edit: if you buy 4GB RAM you get 4096MB but a 4GB HD would be 4000MB


----------



## aHumanBeing

http://www.speedtest.net

We pay for a 75/35 fiber line from Verizon, it's usually about what you see in the pic. The Upload seems to be a little slow tonight but we love the connection, i'm always gaming and my wife is streaming stuff to the tv without issue.

retest with ookla


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> We pay for a 75/35 fiber line from Verizon, it's usually about what you see in the pic. The Upload seems to be a little slow tonight but we love the connection, i'm always gaming and my wife is streaming stuff to the tv without issue.
> 
> retest with ookla


god I can't wait to get a network like that XD


----------



## ZFedora

It _works_


----------



## mrpep

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2508141712.png


----------



## MerkageTurk

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## dushan24

I say uni doesn't count, if it did, I could post mine... ~300 symmetric.


----------



## altereDad

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## looks

country : Taiwan
speed : 50/20 no bandwidth limitations
fee : $37/month
highest speed availabe here right now is 100/100, wich costs around $57/month


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Any download limit?


Well they say no but i have my doubts if someone was maxing out the line 24-7 i'm sure they would have something to say.


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.speedtest.net

What do you think?

This is different experience performance and speed for me cuz i'm using an Ivy Bridge now.


----------



## kyle170

Hows this for a start?


----------



## dekatch

this is my mobile connection










and this my dsl connection via wifi










my dsl connection su***







and my mobile connection is limited to 2gb per month then its throttled down to 64kbit up and down full flat


----------



## dekatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle170*
> 
> Hows this for a start?


nice gigabit connection


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle170*
> 
> Hows this for a start?


Well I guess anyone could buy a dedicated server or colocate...


----------



## Oedipus

Yeah, I don't think tests to servers in the same building count.


----------



## kyle170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekatch*
> 
> nice gigabit connection


THX!....


----------



## kyle170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Well I guess anyone could buy a dedicated server or colocate...


Well, its not my connection... I was taking a tour of the datacenter when I decided to pull out a laptop and test their speeds. The staff where more than happy to give me a Ethernet plug and I must say that I'm impressed I was able to pull that speed from a laptop during my visit


----------



## superfastISP

GET ON MY LEVEL
http://www.speedtest.net
man this university internet is all that it's cracked up to be


----------



## kyle170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superfastISP*
> 
> GET ON MY LEVEL
> http://www.speedtest.net
> man this university internet is all that it's cracked up to be


Thats horrible for a university!


----------



## Rbby258

When I was at college 2 years ago they had 75 up 75 down and they get there Internet from Cambridge university ( in uk ) so I'm guessing that's all they had unless they limit it.


----------



## superfastISP

yeah, i can't even stream 240p video's on youtube at these speeds.having to preload 3 minute videos at the lowest quality is really aggravating.

i remember testing out the speed of the connection on my first day. 80 down and up. i was so thrilled, not yet realizing that this is because only one 1/16 of the students were on campus at the time ( showed up early for freshman orientation).

i looked into what my school is using to achieve this feat and its just one 155mb connection (for the entire campus). our campus is pretty small so that's okay when no one is online but at peak times it just crawls. i really want to complain to the school but they are under economic stress right now, and although fast internet is preferable, me watching Cat videos in HD isn't that big of an issue for me.

i guess the silver lining is i can watch a netflix video with little to no issue. but i got really sad when my fast internet dried up when all the other undergrads moved into the dorms and the bandwidth plummeted

also i have no idea why it says the server is across the country. in actuality it is within 50mi of where i am.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superfastISP*
> 
> yeah, i can't even stream 240p video's on youtube at these speeds.having to preload 3 minute videos at the lowest quality is really aggravating.
> 
> i remember testing out the speed of the connection on my first day. 80 down and up. i was so thrilled, not yet realizing that this is because only one 1/16 of the students were on campus at the time ( showed up early for freshman orientation).
> 
> i looked into what my school is using to achieve this feat and its just one 155mb connection (for the entire campus). our campus is pretty small so that's okay when no one is online but at peak times it just crawls. i really want to complain to the school but they are under economic stress right now, and although fast internet is preferable, me watching Cat videos in HD isn't that big of an issue for me.
> 
> i guess the silver lining is i can watch a netflix video with little to no issue. but i got really sad when my fast internet dried up when all the other undergrads moved into the dorms and the bandwidth plummeted
> 
> also i have no idea why it says the server is across the country. in actuality it is within 50mi of where i am.


I feel you. Granted im running a home connection and its not too much greater than that speed on that test.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


How much does that FIOS cost per month?


----------



## shlunky

http://www.speedtest.net

Sitting here at Firestone getting the alignment done. Decided to use the Lumia 920 as a hot spot. It is a shame the LTE isn't up here in Chattanooga yet.
Still not TOO bad for HSPA+ I suppose. The UL could use some love, but surfing the web off this is quite manageable.

§


----------



## inubr0

Replaced my Router with a Wiener Schnitzel. I can only recommend it.


----------



## BrighteousPony

lay down some decent net were I live, 71% slower than AU. Ranges from 200-350kb/s, and that is when no one is using the internet, either, watching youtube, watching online TV, or downloading, it mostly averages around 40kb/s-350kb/s, so basically unable to play any online game, lots of fun


----------



## Pawelr98

http://www.speedtest.pl/
Actually speed can go up to 13megabits (a lucky day







).
I can't get anything faster due to my ADSL line wchich cannot hold faster connections.
I wish I could get Gawex here but it's only through cable TV







(20-50 mbits).


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrighteousPony*
> 
> 
> 
> lay down some decent net were I live, 71% slower than AU. Ranges from 200-350kb/s, and that is when no one is using the internet, either, watching youtube, watching online TV, or downloading, it mostly averages around 40kb/s-350kb/s, so basically unable to play any online game, lots of fun


I know how you feel :/
//Note: This is actually higher than normal. First time ive ever seen it break 3mbps. Granted it is the morning, not many people are online sunday morning.
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## S-Line




----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm*
> 
> How much does that FIOS cost per month?


All depends on where you live. Where I live, it's $79.99 a month just for internet (and $89.99 for "double play" with "Prime HD" for Internet and TV ... plus what ever options you want).



$70 for 15/5 Mbps
$80 for 50/25 Mbps
$90 for 75/35 Mbps
$100 for 150/65 Mbps
$210 for 300/65 Mbps


----------



## Disturbed117

Here is my current speed.


----------



## gotendbz1

anyone got plex?


----------



## rjames1295

Me and my peasant internet ;__;


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.speedtest.net

But according to this I get ~140 download from YouTube


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> But according to this I get ~140 download from YouTube


get about 115mb from youtube


----------



## Eebobb

http://www.speedtest.net

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Nemesis158

I dare 90% of you to try to do ANYTHING with this:


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I dare 90% of you to try to do ANYTHING with this:


I know that feeling


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

ATT claims I have 6 MB internet, but it seems like its 1 MB. Its actually 3 MB. Marketing BS sucks! I even pay 46 dollars a month, when I could get CenturyLink 12 MBPS internet for 19.99 a month. For example, it took 15 seconds to load this page of the thread. BTW, our school internet is insane; 400 mb! Of course, it has to cope with 200 people and a web server. These are not its results; http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## jrccomputer




----------



## TheN00bBuilder

WOW! I wish I had that speed!


----------



## Jakeey802

Just worked out our school had fiber optic today after looking through their server rooms. It is absolute rubbish for fiber optic and struggles to get 15Mb/S


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I call that lucky, lol!


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> Just worked out our school had fiber optic today after looking through their server rooms. It is absolute rubbish for fiber optic and struggles to get 15Mb/S


You can have a fiber link and only request 15/15 if you want.

Most likely though, your school has much more and they just limit how much is available to the computers in each room.

EDIT: I may be wrong here, but in Victoria I think each state school must legally have a certain amount of bandwidth and a redundant link.


----------



## djriful

University speed testing is always fun to check it out.


----------



## darocket




----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> Just worked out our school had fiber optic today after looking through their server rooms. It is absolute rubbish for fiber optic and struggles to get 15Mb/S


In the early morning when few teachers/students are on the PCs, we barely get 4mbps. And were a "iT specialty school".


----------



## circeseye

i like my speed best upload from any provider near me

this one is at a farther away one


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


150Mbit FiOS is the best. I _really_ want to get another fibre line run with a second 150/75 package and bond them, if only for the 150Mbit upload speed I'd get. For now, I guess 75Mbit will do.


----------



## Disturbed117

Running a bit slower today. But what else do you expect from a satellite connection.


----------



## htcdesire

My speed test results :

Download speed : 3.216 mbps
Upload speed : 0.177 mbps

I have checked my internet speed through Scanmyspeed.com .


----------



## IXcrispyXI




----------



## ZFedora

Great guys over at Colostore.com, if you need colocation, I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## SantaClaw

According to my ISP I will be upgraded to 200mbit this summer. and 1000 next year...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> 
> 
> Great guys over at Colostore.com, if you need colocation, I'd definitely recommend them.


is that where I can pay them money for my own server for internet? Like, is that 60/month package mean I can basically get 100mbit???


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> is that where I can pay them money for my own server for internet? Like, is that 60/month package mean I can basically get 100mbit???


Yes, 100Mbit for your server if you were to colocate.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htcdesire*
> 
> My speed test results :
> 
> Download speed : 3.216 mbps
> Upload speed : 0.177 mbps
> 
> I have checked my internet speed through Scanmyspeed.com .


Damn! I got 22 MBPS wih that! I doubt its correct, sadly...


----------



## JayParekh

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## AIpha

Upload has been terrible lately. Cable company says a line needs to be buried or something. I'm supposed to be getting 1.5Mbps up. Haven't seen it yet though....


----------



## Revolution996

>>>


----------



## Revolution996

Here`s mine..


----------



## Prescott-King




----------



## OverSightX

Just upgraded my modem to a SB6141 and updated my Comcast which ended up being the same monthly as my previous plan. lol Excited about the new speeds.


----------



## General121

Using my phone as a wifi hotspot -- too bad I dont have unlimited data!!


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## BURNINGchicken3

recently got a upgrade
from this
http://www.speedtest.net
to this


----------



## wolfxing

hm...


----------



## novemberzzz

Love Cox cable.


----------



## almighty15




----------



## auroraborealis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroraborealis*
> 
> 
> 
> Hate my internet. Good download, but crappy upload and worse ping...


Certainly much happier with this:


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> recently got a upgrade
> from this
> http://www.speedtest.net
> to this


everything improved but you got a far worse grade-- what??


----------



## VitalShot

http://www.speedtest.net

It's bad lol


----------



## Psykopathic

http://www.speedtest.net

Had to upgrade plans to ditch the usage cap


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> It's bad lol


Got dat nc internet









I upgraded my router not long ago and got a 1mbps bump in speed and no more disconnecting and resets.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## vipergtrdj

My internet at work. Will post one of internet at home later tonight.... home is faster


----------



## victini91

I don't know why images don't appear at preview

BTW, here is my results.
From Malaysia!
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1377964/

EDIT:
http://www.speedtest.net

I mistook the URL. I should have use Forum.









EDIT 2:
Back to my homeplace today, at KL, and I'm getting this one..
http://www.speedtest.net

Pretty neat with Celcom Home First


----------



## Microx256

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2431671631.png at home







1000/1000 at school though..


----------



## gorb

At work.


----------



## Malcolm

I had to endure 2 whole days of this during a visit to a friend's. He lives in a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere, needless to say I'm glad to be back home.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I had to endure 2 whole days of this during a visit to a friend's. He lives in a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere, needless to say I'm glad to be back home.


for a few months or more I had 25kbs down and I don't know how much up. Lol...my struggle


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I had to endure 2 whole days of this during a visit to a friend's. He lives in a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere, needless to say I'm glad to be back home.


for a few months or more I had 25kbs down and I don't know how much up. Lol...my struggle


----------



## sebkow

all these are slow maybe because of america







You guys need better internet


----------



## Noyz!

Indeed, speeds on America are far from what I thought they would be.

Meanwhile, here in Portugal I have an average internet plan:


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> all these are slow maybe because of america
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need better internet


I'll take your Internet and a case of Sobieski


----------



## HPE1000

Internet in America is a joke.


----------



## Malcolm

Y'all quit dissing the free market. It knows what's best for us all.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



lolol not really


----------



## mllrkllr88

I pay $30 a month for this!!


----------



## philhalo66

$44 a month


----------



## Stickeelion

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## heroxoot

Its time warner cable but they didnt change the old hub name. Just upgraded to 20/2. Its been much more stable than my old 15/1 by far.


----------



## TheLombax

It's ok but not great.


----------



## xplode-bg

http://www.speedtest.net

It's at least 10 mbit lower than it should be...


----------



## looks

100/40
50USD per month
unlimited bandwidth
(ain't fiber though, just vdsl2)


----------



## squall325

I get around 2-3mbps down and .5-1mbps up with <5ms ping on my broadband. while I get 5-8mbps down and 1-2mbps up with 50-300 ping on my 3G. The ping matters right? my broadband is faster than my 3G? My broadband feels snappier than my 3G but I'm quite confused.


----------



## jsc1973

About five times faster than the Clearwire WiMax service I used to have. I remember getting 1.5 Mb/s DSL back in 2000 and thinking that was fast.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> I get around 2-3mbps down and .5-1mbps up with <5ms ping on my broadband. while I get 5-8mbps down and 1-2mbps up with 50-300 ping on my 3G. The ping matters right? my broadband is faster than my 3G? My broadband feels snappier than my 3G but I'm quite confused.


Ping matters for games, but seriously you get that for 3g? The fastest ive ever gotten on any phone with 3g is like .4mbps down and like .10 up lol!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ping matters for games, but seriously you get that for 3g? The fastest ive ever gotten on any phone with 3g is like .4mbps down and like .10 up lol!


i get around 5mb but up to 7mb or so download and 1-2mb upload on 3g on my iphone 5. At the ocn ln2 meets in the uk they do the live stream from a tethered 3g phone


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ping matters for games, but seriously you get that for 3g? The fastest ive ever gotten on any phone with 3g is like .4mbps down and like .10 up lol!


Yup on my 4s. Will try to upload later.


----------



## Penryn

http://www.speedtest.net

Yessir.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> Yessir.


Nice. I just got my shiny new VDSL line in today.


----------



## aidhanc

Cheap ADSL2+ line on a ISP supplied modem.
I've hit speeds of 2.5MB/s and even 12.3MB/s (







) with 20ms ping in games.
800KB/s upload at the most.


----------



## Jollyriffic

speedtest is junk, use www.testmy.net


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> speedtest is junk, use www.testmy.net


that's very inaccurate for me 11.9mbps down or 1.5mb/s and 3.2mbps up or 397kb, i pay for 120mb down 12 up and get it from everything steam peaking at 15mb/s download and speedtest.net saying 126mb down


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> speedtest is junk, use www.testmy.net


This site says im only getting 16down and 1.4up. While RRspeeds.com and multiple speedtest.net servers show me getting my full package. Not to mention I can download over 2.5MB/s.


----------



## Jollyriffic

sorry thats the wrong site, http://speedof.me/ is what i should have typed
it's html5 based with good server testing

speedtest shows me numbers that are always way off
maybe its just me but i dont trust their numbers at all.

once and a while i use bandwidth monitoring software while also doing speedtests
if you really want to know your average performance thats the way to do it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> sorry thats the wrong site, http://speedof.me/ is what i should have typed
> it's html5 based with good server testing
> 
> speedtest shows me numbers that are always way off
> maybe its just me but i dont trust their numbers at all.
> 
> once and a while i use bandwidth monitoring software while also doing speedtests
> if you really want to know your average performance thats the way to do it.




14.8 MB/s = 118.4 Mbps

http://www.speedtest.net

The steam download is usually 15 MB/s - 15.7 MB/s but I was streaming something while downloading the game from Steam.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> sorry thats the wrong site, http://speedof.me/ is what i should have typed
> it's html5 based with good server testing
> 
> speedtest shows me numbers that are always way off
> maybe its just me but i dont trust their numbers at all.
> 
> once and a while i use bandwidth monitoring software while also doing speedtests
> if you really want to know your average performance thats the way to do it.


that site is junk to me. I can only get 5-10Mb/s down and up on that site, when i can get nearly 100Mb/s up and down on speedtest.

Also to verify, a simple wget for a 100MB of random:

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~$ wget ftp://ftp.funet.fi/dev/100Mrnd
--2013-04-02 16:38:42--  ftp://ftp.funet.fi/dev/100Mrnd
           => "100Mrnd"
Resolving ftp.funet.fi... 2001:708:10:9::20:2, 193.166.3.2
Connecting to ftp.funet.fi|2001:708:10:9::20:2|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /dev ... done.
==> SIZE 100Mrnd ... 104857600
==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR 100Mrnd ... done.

    [                                              <=>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s   in 9.1s

2013-04-02 16:38:51 (11.2 MB/s) - "100Mrnd" saved [104857600]

[email protected]:~$

and 11.2MB/s * 8 = 89.6Mb/s, which is close enough..

edit:
unless, ofcourse, the site means MB/s instead of Mb/s even though it's clearly "Mb/s" in there..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 14.8 MB/s = 118.4 Mbps
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> The steam download is usually 15 MB/s - 15.7 MB/s but I was streaming something while downloading the game from Steam.


a little slow today


----------



## _s3v3n_

Wireless connection from my laptop.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Wifi at my school sucks. Using ethernet I get speeds of magnitudes 20-25 times greater for downloads and 10-15 times for uploads than this.
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless connection from my laptop.


that is real good for wireless


----------



## lacrossewacker

dang I thought mine was fast...but some of you guys have RIDICULOUS speeds


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 
> 
> dang I thought mine was fast...but some of you guys have RIDICULOUS speeds


Not bad, how much is it and do you have a data cap?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not bad, how much is it and do you have a data cap?


I did it at work









at home it's just 15/5 verizon fios...sometimes it'll inch towards 20, but that's not consistent.


----------



## HPE1000

Not surprising, everyone does that lol....


----------



## Jakeey802

All you guys and your super fast internet. I come to Hawaii for 2 weeks and get this

http://www.speedtest.net

My aus internet is better lol


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> All you guys and your super fast internet. I come to Hawaii for 2 weeks and get this
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> My aus internet is better lol


Your in Hawaii, who needs internet


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> All you guys and your super fast internet. I come to Hawaii for 2 weeks and get this
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> My aus internet is better lol


*goes to hawaii and complains about the internet speed


----------



## Mayor Winters

Well, not bad for Spain and 55€/month plus unlimited phone incl.


----------



## allianz

http://www.speedtest.net
The internet in Bulgaria is mind blowing.I pay roughly 8€ and its unlimited.
Cheap and fast


----------



## andrews2547

Internet in Eastern Europe is insane lol

Especially for the price. I think Latvia has 1 Gbps down / 1 Gbps up with no data cap for roughly 25 euros/month


----------



## Rbby258

why cant they take the services that little bit further into uk


----------



## andrews2547

Well BT is planning on bringing 300 Mbps to the UK this year, I want to see how VM is going to respond, we will most likely get 350 Mbps - 400 Mbps at current 120 Mbps prices.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I'll take your Internet and a case of Sobieski


Im not sure about my internet as you can see not the greatest.. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/internetkr.png/
but you can come by for some water







. On serious note roughly what i get at home. I get 1/10 of that here...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well BT is planning on bringing 300 Mbps to the UK this year, I want to see how VM is going to respond, we will most likely get 350 Mbps - 400 Mbps at current 120 Mbps prices.


That will be nice but if only BT do it then they need to sort there act out have 120mb VM fine, BT location checker says best i can get from them is 7mb, i wanted there 160mb at one point.


----------



## coachmark2

All of you need to get on my level.









Go Parker Fibernet!


----------



## HPE1000

This isnt your home internet right?


----------



## zer0patches

Boo, I think some people are cheating and using non residential connections.









Residential Service, 80$ /Month for 50/5 - No Cap.


----------



## HPE1000

fast internet in NC?







(although that is slow in comparison to a lot of people)

I wanted charter, but they dragged their feet and told us it would take 2 months to get it (installed) when we moved in.


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> fast internet in NC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although that is slow in comparison to a lot of people)
> 
> I wanted charter, but they dragged their feet and told us it would take 2 months to get it (installed) when we moved in.


Charter caps I believe. Would not be good for me since I am well over 400gb/month. lol.

TWC has really stepped it up. I used to have ATT Uverse 18/2 for 55$/Month but they Cap and charge if you go over 300gb /month. Not bad but soon after TWC upped their speeds and lowered prices just obliterating them. Can get 30mb for like 50-60$.

Thats without a contract or package deal, I don't have cable. With a package it's about 10-15$ cheaper per month for the internet portion.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Boo, I think some people are cheating and using non residential connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Residential Service, 80$ /Month for 50/5 - No Cap.


Mine is actually my home internet


----------



## cruisx

If anybody is good with pfsense I could use some help =)

Anyways Canada has crappy and expensive internet. Today I installed 2 VDSL 50/10 Mbps lines.
Since I cant figure out how to MLPPP with pfsense properly, so until I can get that working I used the connectify dispatch software.

Cost: $143 taxes in
Bandiwdth: 600GB/Month Unlimited 2Am-8AM
Speed: ~100Mbps.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Wifi: http://www.speedtest.net
GbE: http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2431671631.png at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000/1000 at school though..


wow, nice.
Internet is Finland must be pretty amazing.. how much is it?


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Microx256*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2431671631.png at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000/1000 at school though..
> 
> 
> 
> wow, nice.
> Internet is Finland must be pretty amazing.. how much is it?
Click to expand...

I pay 19,90 euro per month for 100/100. 10/10 is 9.90 euros per month. 2/1 is free in my apartment. Prices depend on location and ISP though..


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Wifi: http://www.speedtest.net
> GbE: http://www.speedtest.net


Noooooooo waayyyyyyyyy







that's just too good, it makes even mine look slow

EDIT: Hold on mate, Georgia institute of... you're at a University aren't you


----------



## RoadRashed

I used to think I had decent service until I looked at this thread this morning.... After taxes and other crap fees, this costs me right at $80 a month. (I do not pay for cable TV, just internet)

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoadRashed*
> 
> I used to think I had decent service until I looked at this thread this morning.... After taxes and other crap fees, this costs me right at $80 a month. (I do not pay for cable TV, just internet)
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


Sorry, but to me that looks pretty average for a home internet.


----------



## RoadRashed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Sorry, but to me that looks pretty average for a home internet.


Might be, but after scrolling through the last 100 or so posts in this thread, my speed is one of the slowest in comparison. I get jealous easily.


----------



## andrei.c

http://www.speedtest.net

One of the little joys of living here








Moved places and got a better connection since last post


----------



## General121

@all those who cry about users posting pictures from University & Work speeds, why do you care so much? I enjoy seeing them. Besides the title of the thread is "Post your speedtest results!" not "Post your *home* speedtest results!"


----------



## seabiscuit68

Does anyone use a VPN? What kind of speed hit do you take when connecting through it?


----------



## tomroper1995

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2792686541.png


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Noooooooo waayyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's just too good, it makes even mine look slow
> 
> EDIT: Hold on mate, Georgia institute of... you're at a University aren't you


Haha yeah I'm a student there and I currently live there


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Haha yeah I'm a student there and I currently live there


well I guess it counts but you are paying a lot for it, but then again I would pay a lot for that too


----------



## akaNaga

Jumping in the bandwagon!! And, can someone tell me why I'm getting 90~100 ping in some games.. Mainly LoL?

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaNaga*
> 
> Jumping in the bandwagon!! And, can someone tell me why I'm getting 90~100 ping in some games.. Mainly LoL?
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


Ping in games usually mean much more than just the raw time of a packet going to a host and (another) coming back. Increased ping in games (compared to a "normal" ping) are caused usually by the server, client sends a packet to the server containing stuff eg. movement you just did, then the server receives the packet, processes it (update your position, send the update to everyone else, etc, etc. depends on game) and after all that, the server replies you instead of instantly sending a reply like "normal" pinging does. If you can get the IP adress of the server where you are connected, you can ping the ip directly (with cmd in windows, any terminal in linux) to see the actual delay caused by the distance









edit:

also the packet size affects the delay, especially on slower connections. I am not familiar with LoL, but I do know a few games which use huge packet sizes at very fast rates, which means that only sending the whole packet takes time (many packets "at the same time" in the worst case) can cause terrible increase in the ping. In the old days when I had another computer behind a 10Mbit/s hub (yes hub, not a switch







) hosting a Halo server, my ping ingame was nearly 100ms when there was many players, when the "actual" delay was around 1ms to the computer.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Internet in Eastern Europe is insane lol


http://www.speedtest.net



That's why I can't get anything faster







.
So It IS insane in a bad mean.
I live in a central europe though.
I pay 20$ for this ADSL2 connection + for a phone to use it.


----------



## Malcolm

My friend in Lithuania pays ~$15/mo. for 150Mb/s fibre.

He can host any game with minimal lag despite me being thousands of km away in central US. Pretty awesome...


----------



## kpo6969




----------



## freshfish




----------



## m3t4lh34d

http://www.speedtest.net

Lovely 6mbit in Central FL USA... I'm literally less than 100 yards from cable which is 25-60mbit. It REALLY sucks. I even paid $60 for WiMAX @ 6mbit because it was a steady 4G 6mbit without any peaks and valleys in bandwidth during peak hours, but they ended up not getting enough funding from the gov and shut down.

It really blows. I still get 50-70ms ping in BF3, but I get quite a bit of stutter sometimes and warping. It comes with the territory though.

I'm looking to move 10 miles down the road and get FiOS.


----------



## Darth Oscar




----------



## auroraborealis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*


Oh how I long for fiber optics... Cincinnati Bell is really taking its sweet time rolling it out around the city.


----------



## JorgyBaby

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## zer0patches

The fiber is my area is crap. I am better off with cable for the time being.

Here's the test from a customers, I am working at a local university. =p


----------



## General121

I found out my high school has 100mbps/100mbps. Thats before the high school starts the day and HS is the first to start, then middle school, then elementary school. First class starts at 7:20. By 9:80, Middle school starts, and by 9:20, elementary school starts. Note: Not all in the same building.
By 9, the network is reduced to 0.47mbps/4.5mbps roughly. Lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My school's internet access....


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My school's internet access....


Ok my friend goes there and says the dorm internet is awful...


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ok my friend goes there and says the dorm internet is awful...


I'm sure the dorm internet is throttled, lol.

That or all the kids downloading bit-torrent if they aren't filtering traffic.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ok my friend goes there and says the dorm internet is awful...


is he plugged in to the Ethernet port? Everybody uses Wireless and complains about it...I hop on the wired network and download from fast clients like steam/origin @ 13 MB/s.

I'm also just hanging in a lab right now. (not dorms) Lol I've actually already graduated, just here in the gaming design lab with my gf


----------



## DJRamses

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Admiral AnimE




----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral AnimE*


one of the few ones share upload is faster than down, nice :thumbup:

at what value a ping could be called good enough?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral AnimE*


one of the few ones share upload is faster than down, nice :thumbup:

at what value a ping could be called good enough?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> at what value a ping could be called good enough?


Depends what you need lol

1000 ms is good for just browsing the internet.
sub-90 ms is good for online gaming, it might be a tiny bit laggy at 90 ms though.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Depends what you need lol
> 
> 1000 ms is good for just browsing the internet.
> sub-90 ms is good for online gaming, it might be a tiny bit laggy at 90 ms though.


having just used a 800ms ping satellite internet, all I can say is Ha! No! Even my faster internet with 32ping doesn't seem fast at loading pages


----------



## DCRussian

Currently paying for the 75Mbit plan, but speed usually exceeds it by just a little


----------



## Zeek

Have been using an old Docsis 2 modem for a while and finally upgraded it









Old modem



New Modem


----------



## Ukkooh

Fast enough for my usage.







And the best part of it is being free!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Have been using an old Docsis 2 modem for a while and finally upgraded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old modem
> 
> 
> 
> New Modem


what the.. I have to believe you changed your plan as well as your modem..


----------



## Calibos

Goes up to 120mbit sometimes.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> what the.. I have to believe you changed your plan as well as your modem..


I didn't. I'm on the Blast package from Comcast and that gets 50/10 but I'm always around 90/10 in my area. That was just a good test


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I didn't. I'm on the Blast package from Comcast and that gets 50/10 but I'm always around 90/10 in my area. That was just a good test


comcast must be accidentally doing that lol


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> comcast must be accidentally doing that lol


Probably, lol. When I was on 15/2 I'd always get around 25/5. Not sure if it's because I live in new apartments where EVERYTHING is brand new, but I've always gotten better speeds than what I'm paying for


----------



## Masta Squidge

I peak out a little over 30Mbps up and 3Mbps down during odd hours. Not too bad, not amazing.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Really need to upgrade my work connection...










Home is still okay for now.









(old test, still current numbers)


----------



## Jakeey802

http://www.speedtest.net

School internet, meant to be fibre optic.
Im jelly at all these super fast interwebz :'(

(BTW thats while im uploading to youtube







)


----------



## andrews2547

Moved house again, had this since Sunday



This just got installed

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## darksideleader

You guys should post if you got any bandwidth restrictions.

I got unlimited with mines.


----------



## andrews2547

Mine's unlimited as well


----------



## MightEMatt

Home speeds, probably upgrading to the next package in a few months. Good price, no data cap.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Always pay you IT engineer a bribe.

My neighbours, with the same ISP / package etc get less than 1Mb/s


----------



## shlunky

AT&T's LTE went active in my town last week.
This is with my Lumia 920

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## d4rkr4in

kill me.


----------



## TheGamefreak

Wooo Comcast pushed out their speed increase to me



Came up from 35/5


----------



## jguard18

Ill just leave this here


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jguard18*
> 
> Ill just leave this here


Not bad, how much?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not bad, how much?


Probably like 150 a month, or +/- 25 of that, im betting.


----------



## Lshuman

Verizon Fios:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2682041597.png


----------



## Chris13002

just my phone...


----------



## Psykopathic

Lol found some 4g LTE last night...


----------



## dezmick

Tried a different server and got 15 more mbps.


----------



## popacap




----------



## ghostrider85

i don't know why but TWC increased my speeds from 20mbps
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Pushead85

I usually get 114 mb/s download, don't know what was going on with this test... But I'm only paying 199 Swedish Crowns per month (30 USD) for it so its not a bad deal and its very stable with no hassles.


----------



## judi924

I have seen upto about 80Mbps DL&UL from my ISP. My gateway is 100Mpbs so no faster than that though.


----------



## bootscamp

I pay for 50 down and 8 up, but the download is always more than 50.


----------



## wongwarren

http://www.speedtest.net

DAT PING. HOW IS IT EVEN POSSIBLE?!


----------



## vspec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> DAT PING. HOW IS IT EVEN POSSIBLE?!


Smaller land mass = easier to roll out higher speed infrastructures.

Same thing with korea and japan.

http://www.speedtest.net

Free upgrade to 30mbps from 20mbps, upload still sucks though.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec*
> 
> Smaller land mass = easier to roll out higher speed infrastructures.
> 
> Same thing with korea and japan.


It doesn't actually work out that way. Korea and Japan have gigabit ethernet internet, but only nationally (IPTV is quite big over there, so I'm guessing their equivelent of cable TV networks are ISPs?). This means that speed tests look impressive but the actual responsiveness of the web isn't actually any better. In fact, the pipes between Asia and the west are pretty poor so any American or European hosted content (read: content not provided via a CDN that has nodes in Asia) will actually be quite a bit slower for them than it would for us.


----------



## vspec

Thanks, that was pretty informative.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec*
> 
> Smaller land mass = easier to roll out higher speed infrastructures.
> 
> Same thing with korea and japan.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> Free upgrade to 30mbps from 20mbps, upload still sucks though.


That was over WiFi through layers and layers of university wall......


----------



## Rocker delMaL

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## danilon62

Hell yeah!



SLOWER THAN 93% OF ES = EPIC WIN!!!!


----------



## Cyph3r

Should be 100mb, but I'm on WiFi.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be 100mb, but I'm on WiFi.


Don´t worry for those 20 Mb, still many people get less than 1 like me


----------



## dean_8486

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## NeoReaper

All these GB results are Fibre Optics I am guessing?


----------



## Chrit

Goddamn copper ****.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> All these GB results are Fibre Optics I am guessing?


Yup, without it most of the people posting would be lucky to have more than 3Mbps. Before Virgin Media upgraded to fibre optic I maxed out at 2.5Mbps on a good day (20Mbps advertised)

I now have 120Mbps advertised and I get 123 - 126 Mbps


----------



## 47 Knucklehead




----------



## NeoReaper

We have Virgin as our internet but its wireless down our area so I get about 10 M/bps


----------



## Thebreezybb

4G connection just got rolled out here and here's my unlimited package speed.

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yup, without it most of the people posting would be lucky to have more than 3Mbps. Before Virgin Media upgraded to fibre optic I maxed out at 2.5Mbps on a good day (20Mbps advertised)
> 
> I now have 120Mbps advertised and I get 123 - 126 Mbps


I always got 20 when I had 20
I always got 50 when I had 50, until I got the superhub
And like you I'm always over 120 now I got 120

VM always said we had fibre optic, maybe it was true.


----------



## dman811

Here are my scores on my HTPC as I currently don't have access to my main rig.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I always got 20 when I had 20
> I always got 50 when I had 50, until I got the superhub
> And like you I'm always over 120 now I got 120
> 
> VM always said we had fibre optic, maybe it was true.


When I said 20 advertised, it was the quickest they offered at the time just to give you an idea as to how long ago it was


----------



## Apexii22

Usually it sits around 96mb/sec but tonight its a bit slow.

My mobile hovers around 60mb/sec wireless throughout my house.

Pretty cool speeds though. $95/month. Australia.

Cheers!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When I said 20 advertised, it was the quickest they offered at the time just to give you an idea as to how long ago it was


yeah same i got 20, 50 and 100 the day they came out was probably 2007 or so when i had 20mb


----------



## Wolfram

Time warner was the only ISP that would work in my house.







Wish my upload was better though.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apexii22*
> 
> 
> 
> Usually it sits around 96mb/sec but tonight its a bit slow.
> 
> My mobile hovers around 60mb/sec wireless throughout my house.
> 
> Pretty cool speeds though. $95/month. Australia.
> 
> Cheers!


The hate!


----------



## Strider_2001

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apexii22*
> 
> 
> 
> Usually it sits around 96mb/sec but tonight its a bit slow.
> 
> My mobile hovers around 60mb/sec wireless throughout my house.
> 
> Pretty cool speeds though. $95/month. Australia.
> 
> Cheers!


O god I hate you so much.


----------



## Apexii22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> O god I hate you so much.


Don't hate me too much, our overseas links here in Aus are shocking. Downloading from steam (when steam games are hosted on my ISP mirror server) I will literally download at 10mb+/sec. Downloading games only takes a matter of minutes. However, if the data is hosted overseas, I'll only ever get a max of 4.5mb/sec. Either way it isn't all that bad, though I should be getting x2 the speed if we had better links.

Come on government! UPGRADE THEM!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn copper ****.


Just thought i'd chime in on your copper complaints
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## famous1994

Just got rid of AT&T's ungodly slow DSL where I had 3 down and 1/2 up. I switched to TWC and now get a little more that 20 down and 2 up. At some point I'm gonna up to the 50 down and 5 up plan.


----------



## NeoReaper

Isn't your ping just a little bit high famous1994?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Isn't your ping just a little bit high famous1994?


It is, I'm not sure why though. I was using my laptop when doing it. On my desktop my ping is 10 MS.


----------



## El-Fuego

work speed :
http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Bonkers

my phone. I get an abysmal 2.5 mb/s at home. this was the fastest I've seen LTE in my area so figured I'd share. I'm extremely jealous of all these insane speeds. Sometimes it sucks living on all this land.


----------



## coachmark2

Meanwhile at Berry College....


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile at Berry College....


Like Berry College in Rome, Ga?


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Like Berry College in Rome, Ga?


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn copper ****.











Here are some Swedish "telephone line"-copper. Pretty nice speed for telephoneline.
Pretty cheap aswell, 369 Swedish crowns, around $55 / month.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Here's my connection on wifi using my ipad. Cost me about 25$ a month here in Denmark


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my connection on wifi using my ipad. Cost me about 25$ a month here in Denmark


Goes to show how far behind Australia is.


----------



## CaptaiinCaveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Goes to show how far behind Australia is.


not really, i get these speeds with my optus cable plan, does cost about $90 though, just dont look at the upload though








http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## LatinLover

http://www.speedtest.net
*I wish to have fios on my area...*


----------



## LlamaMaster

http://www.speedtest.net

Does my work line count?


----------



## Jakeey802

Enquired about better Internet plans today.
No one will do a NBN network extension even though across the road has it, they won't install Business Ethernet or Business ADSL, Can't get Telstra cable, no other company will offer uncapped upload speeds and there's no 4G tower within 85km of where I am.
Sad day for Vic


----------



## dushan24

My ping is normally at 7ms and DL is usually about 120.


----------



## Stick1969

http://www.speedtest.net
Verizon FIOS.


----------



## jason793

Teksavvy DSL
...that ping. Did a couple of retests, got 0ms back 90% of the time. Worst result was 5ms.


----------



## MrTaL3NtZz

i think i have the best internet in the uk


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTaL3NtZz*
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have the best internet in the uk


Nice photoshop


----------



## MrTaL3NtZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Nice photoshop


Plan9 i'm a Virgin media engineer/technician in control isp sometimes most days i wire up ur homes


----------



## jlpurvis

Bazinga!


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTaL3NtZz*
> 
> Plan9 i'm a Virgin media engineer/technician in control isp sometimes most days i wire up ur homes


Not my home because NTL / VM never came to my town







But Infinitely offers faster upload speeds, so i possibly might have went with BT regardless.

I take it that speed test was done at the exchange (or whatever you call it)?


----------



## MrTaL3NtZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Not my home because NTL / VM never came to my town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Infinitely offers faster upload speeds, so i possibly might have went with BT regardless.
> 
> I take it that speed test was done at the exchange (or whatever you call it)?


Virgin can offer u free upload speed upgrade to get ur service or if u with Virgin right now just say i'm going to leave and going with sky etc.....

and that is my home speed ^^


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTaL3NtZz*
> 
> Virgin can offer u free upload speed upgrade to get ur service or if u with Virgin right now just say i'm going to leave and going with sky etc.....
> 
> and that is my home speed ^^


You should install it at my house, for 14 months I paid for 50mb and at best got 5. Finally happy now I get 125mb down 12 up


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTaL3NtZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Not my home because NTL / VM never came to my town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Infinitely offers faster upload speeds, so i possibly might have went with BT regardless.
> 
> I take it that speed test was done at the exchange (or whatever you call it)?
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin can offer u free upload speed upgrade to get ur service or if u with Virgin right now just say i'm going to leave and going with sky etc.....
> 
> and that is my home speed ^^
Click to expand...

How about you ask Virgin why they have to use a wireless box down our street so our internet speeds never go past 15mb/s Download and 1mb/s Upload...


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> You should install it at my house, for 14 months I paid for 50mb and at best got 5. Finally happy now I get 125mb down 12 up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> How about you ask Virgin why they have to use a wireless box down our street so our internet speeds never go past 15mb/s Download and 1mb/s Upload...


He clearly doesn't work for Virgin and that's clearly not his home speed. It's very easy to fake those images. Even someone with the most basic skills in programming could edit a CLI speed test tool and put in their own modifiers. eg look at epic speeds I can appear to have if I multiple my actual speeds by x10/x20 before sending a post request to speedtest.net's image generation server:


Virgin don't have the infrastructure to server gigabit lines home users - let alone the amount of traffic shaping rules they have that MrTaL3NtZz would have to bypass to get those speeds.

I might have believed him if he said he plugged a laptop into a core switch, but a gigabit line on his home broadband?


----------



## John Shepard

It sucks.I pay for a 24 megabit connection and this is the best i can get.The quality of the lines is just terrible.
Oh i forgot to mention that this is the "best" and most expensive connection you can get here.
At least i don't have a bandwidth limit and it is relatively cheap.(i have a contact that gives you unlimited phone calls+unlimited internet for 36euros per month)


----------



## t00sl0w

used to be lucky if i got .5 down and .1 up with 100 ping when i paid for 12/1 DSL.

comcast decided to run lines in our area, even though we are pretty rural, so happy to get this 24/7 and i am debating on moving to the 50down plan.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> He clearly doesn't work for Virgin and that's clearly not his home speed. It's very easy to fake those images. Even someone with the most basic skills in programming could edit a CLI speed test tool and put in their own modifiers. eg look at epic speeds I can appear to have if I multiple my actual speeds by x10/x20 before sending a post request to speedtest.net's image generation server:
> 
> 
> Virgin don't have the infrastructure to server gigabit lines home users - let alone the amount of traffic shaping rules they have that MrTaL3NtZz would have to bypass to get those speeds.
> 
> I might have believed him if he said he plugged a laptop into a core switch, but a gigabit line on his home broadband?


Actually VM is testing some gigabit lines for home broadband right now. A few years ago they did the same thing with the 100 Mbps. Also the guy who installed the broadband in my house said VM has is preparing my area for gigabit lines and it should be available to the public (at least for 300 Mbps) within the next year.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Actually VM is testing some gigabit lines for home broadband right now. A few years ago they did the same thing with the 100 Mbps. Also the guy who installed the broadband in my house said VM has is preparing my area for gigabit lines and it should be available to the public (at least for 300 Mbps) within the next year.


Even assuming he's part of the trials (which I doubt any town in the Midlands are part of. Cambridge is usually amongst the first which is why it's no surprise that you'd have the option of 300Mb next year), there's still the packet shaping issue and his ping is made up too (4ms across 50miles*2 of routing is a little optimistic)

Occam's Razor would suggest that his speedtest is doctored.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Even assuming he's part of the trials (which I doubt any town in the Midlands are part of. Cambridge is usually amongst the first which is why it's no surprise that you'd have the option of 300Mb next year), there's still the packet shaping issue and his ping is made up too (4ms across 50miles*2 of routing is a little optimistic)
> 
> Occam's Razor would suggest that his speedtest is doctored.


i was told over a year ago that 300mb was being tested


----------



## Mr-Scott

i get a lot more than i pay why is this? anyway i'm not gonna complain


----------



## Maximillian-E




----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i was told over a year ago that 300mb was being tested


...and your point being?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> ...and your point being?


just saying, more credible if you hear it from different people


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> just saying, more credible if you hear it from different people


I know VM are testing faster lines. That part was never in dispute. I was only arguing about how the ~950Mb/s speed test result was faked. The fact that some streets within a very small subsets of UK towns are trialling 300Mb lines doesn't prove that the former poster hadn't faked his result.


----------



## Teamocil

http://www.speedtest.net

2WIRE setup, $60/m unlimited data.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I know VM are testing faster lines. That part was never in dispute. I was only arguing about how the ~950Mb/s speed test result was faked. The fact that some streets within a very small subsets of UK towns are trialling 300Mb lines doesn't prove that the former poster hadn't faked his result.


If you read what i wrote i was never disputing. I stated that i also heard 300mb was being tested so it is feasible it will come soon for anyone that is interested e.g me

and yes i agree its fake also


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

ehhh, good enough for me.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Top one is current, can anyone beat that upload?!







also, that ping is actually low...

Btw: every wireless one is at school


----------



## Oedipus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> If you read what i wrote i was never disputing. I stated that i also heard 300mb was being tested so it is feasible it will come soon for anyone that is interested e.g me
> 
> and yes i agree its fake also


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*


? what?


----------



## Plan9

pah, that's nothing











(anyway, we really should stop posting fake speed tests as it undermines the point of this thread)


----------



## Oedipus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> pah, that's nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyway, we really should stop posting fake speed tests as it undermines the point of this thread)


Dang


----------



## NeoReaper

Come on! make it 100% faster than your country, not 99%.


----------



## andrews2547

New server added to Speedtest.net. Better results









http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## feltadox1337

Just upgrade my 15Mb/s plan to 20Mb/s... Awwwwyeeeeeah!








Although I have a 40GB limit and its 4Mb/s past that. It sux but it's the best in India. My old ISP gave me 512Kb/s past a 30GB cap :/ On the bright side I can reset my cap for ~$10.


----------



## CaptaiinCaveman

http://www.speedtest.net
woohoo







just hit 100 down!!


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptaiinCaveman*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just hit 100 down!!











How? I dont even


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How? I dont even


I get 120/5 on Telstra Cable (see post a page or two back).

You can only get those speeds in AU with NBN or Cable though.


----------



## johnvosh

Just got upgraded to Telus 50. 20-50 Mbps down and up to 10 Mbps up

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Rocker delMaL

now mine is symmetric (kind of)...... hell yeah!!









http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Uni


----------



## EricM9104

Centurylink's 20Mbps plan...Not bad for middle of afternoon, and no monthly bandwidth cap!


----------



## DEW21689

Bit slower than it usually is but still stupidly fast, I'm probably going to lower my speed (comcast randomly decided to double it one day for free?)


----------



## Minnetonka16

Hehe I love comcast. 42Mbps on off hours -> 70Mbps.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

You guys don't have anything on my connection...

http://www.speedtest.net

Pingtest result for good measure.

http://www.pingtest.net


----------



## A7xConnor

http://www.speedtest.net

'Grade F+' AWW YEAH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> You guys don't have anything on my connection...


Your ping and upload is better than mine :C

Plus I have a 15GB data limit


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> 'Grade F+' AWW YEAH
> Your ping and upload is better than mine :C
> 
> Plus I have a 15GB data limit


Dude, my ping doesn't stay at 56. It goes anywhere from 400 to 900 in BF3, basically making the game impossible to play. This goes for every other online game I have as well. Plus I have a cap too, 25GB's though.


----------



## Happytodd

Did I win?..

I use a 3g dongle, but will be upgrading to the Australian National Broadband Network via Satellite, should help speeds but make my ping even worse!


----------



## gianthuskers

This is the fiber optic I just got


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> Dude, my ping doesn't stay at 56. It goes anywhere from 400 to 900 in BF3, basically making the game impossible to play. This goes for every other online game I have as well. Plus I have a cap too, 25GB's though.


Yeah, I got a 40k ping in Minecraft once xD that was fun. 15GB just doesn't last me though, I don't watch videos, stream music or play any other game online apart from Minecraft. My internet is usually out for a week or two at the end of each month








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happytodd*
> 
> Did I win?..
> 
> I use a 3g dongle, but will be upgrading to the Australian National Broadband Network via Satellite, should help speeds but make my ping even worse!


You connected to a server 1000 miles away? lol what. But yeah, I'm on a 3G dongle too x:


----------



## Happytodd

Quote:


> You connected to a server 1000 miles away? lol what. But yeah, I'm on a 3G dongle too x:


The server is actually about 800km/500miles away, It's somewhat funny because most of the time my iPhone gets faster speeds.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happytodd*
> 
> The server is actually about 800km/500miles away, It's somewhat funny because most of the time my iPhone gets faster speeds.


Still seems kinda far o: most others are at about 50-100 miles to the servers they're connecting to.


----------



## Nemesis158

so if i leave my phone plugged in and staying in the same place it actually gets 3g at my house:








download is actually faster than my landline:









they both still suck though


----------



## Jakeey802

hahahahah wow that would make me kill myself


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> hahahahah wow that would make me kill myself


The worst part is, there is a fiber optic line 200ft in front of my house, which is owned by a PUD, and its illegal for a PUD to install residential access in Washington


----------



## Oedipus

Even if it were an option for them (or any other fiber owner) to provide you with service, you have to remember that the fiber you have running near your property is going somewhere specific and it was installed with only that intention in mind. With Verizon's fios deployment, for example, the fiber was run with the express purpose if it being used for residential/commercial broadband services. There's fiber running all over the place that was never intended to be used for that purpose; it may be going to a telco RT or remote DSLAM, a school or other government building, a business subscriber for metro-e or related service, a cell tower, an NSA hookup, the list goes on and on.

I have some city-owned fiber at the end of my street, too. It's going to a school, actually my former elementary school. Oh well.


----------



## JaRi




----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*
> 
> Even if it were an option for them (or any other fiber owner) to provide you with service, you have to remember that the fiber you have running near your property is going somewhere specific and it was installed with only that intention in mind. With Verizon's fios deployment, for example, the fiber was run with the express purpose if it being used for residential/commercial broadband services. There's fiber running all over the place that was never intended to be used for that purpose; it may be going to a telco RT or remote DSLAM, a school or other government building, a business subscriber for metro-e or related service, a cell tower, an NSA hookup, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I have some city-owned fiber at the end of my street, too. It's going to a school, actually my former elementary school. Oh well.


I was told by the head of one of the PUD groups that is co-owning the line (it is a partnership between a PUD group, NOANET, and the port of whitman county) that the line is designed to have access installed along its route. there are handholes every 2500 ft along the line. it is a 1.5" tube with 144 strands, most of them Dark fiber for leasing out to second party businesses or ISPs. the primary lines are reserved for education, medical, and other municipal internet services for towns along or near its route. the line is split at a hub halfway between the two points it was laid between. Theoretically if built right, it has capacity to provide service along every mile it is laid.


----------



## adamkatt

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2777560342

(link because sometimes picture hosting is blocked at peoples work)


----------



## djogoku




----------



## ice_n_fyre




----------



## Infinitegrim




----------



## rounsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


the what?!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rounsmith*
> 
> the what?!


University.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> University.


Yep, but I use it to uploading my huge youtube files!









I honestly think its MUCH faster than the speedtest shows. I uploaded a several gig video in less than 2 minutes. I honestly dont even know how my USB drive was able to read the data fast enough!


----------



## GingertronMk1

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Crabdude

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## JaRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Yep, but I use it to uploading my huge youtube files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think its MUCH faster than the speedtest shows. I uploaded a several gig video in less than 2 minutes. I honestly dont even know how my USB drive was able to read the data fast enough!


its prolly because that speed is the limit of his Network controller


----------



## Decade




----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaRi*
> 
> its prolly because that speed is the limit of his Network controller


More likely the uni QoS the speed going to each lab


----------



## Minnetonka16

I wish I could get the highest speedtest result ever and get "faster than 100% of US"


----------



## CBZ323




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## gTek

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


fake


----------



## The Pook

The reason I don't seed past 1.0


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> fake


that's what it said lol


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> that's what it said lol


150mbps upload? That's above the theoretical limit of LTE. I think the theoretical limit is 100Mbps. And even if phone companies could provide 100Mbps, current phones wouldn't be prepared for it and wouldn't get 100Mbps sustained.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> 150mbps upload? That's above the theoretical limit of LTE. I think the theoretical limit is 100Mbps. And even if phone companies could provide 100Mbps, current phones wouldn't be prepared for it and wouldn't get 100Mbps sustained.


I thought the theoretical limit for LTE was 80 Mbps.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> 150mbps upload? That's above the theoretical limit of LTE. I think the theoretical limit is 100Mbps. And even if phone companies could provide 100Mbps, current phones wouldn't be prepared for it and wouldn't get 100Mbps sustained.


Yeah it was probably just a bug within the app.. either that or they were turning up the power on one of their cell sites and I caught it at the right time.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I thought the theoretical limit for LTE was 80 Mbps.


Might be for upload. I could only find the limit for download, which was 100Mbps.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The reason I don't seed past 1.0


I have half in terms of upload and 1/4 in terms of download.


----------



## mohit9206

I bet no one's speed is lower than mine.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> 
> I bet no one's speed is lower than mine.


Well anyone could get their speed lower if they force it but I genuinely know a guy that has worse xD.


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well anyone could get their speed lower if they force it but I genuinely know a guy that has worse xD.


No its genuinely that slow after the data cap is over.Within the 18gb data cap its 2mbps down and 1mbps up.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> No its genuinely that slow after the data cap is over.Within the 18gb data cap its 2mbps down and 1mbps up.


My mobile gets capped to 64kb/s max after the data cap


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> My mobile gets capped to 64kb/s max after the data cap


Data caps sucks. Its not that data caps even lower data traffic.


----------



## A7xConnor

I went over my 15GB cap last month by 250MB and got charged £25 extra because of it >:c


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> I went over my 15GB cap last month by 250MB and got charged £25 extra because of it >:c


Didn't know there was such things as data caps, unlucky


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> I went over my 15GB cap last month by 250MB and got charged £25 extra because of it >:c


wut?

I honestly didn't know there were still datacaps for ISPs in the UK. Unless you're using mobile internet.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> wut?
> 
> I honestly didn't know there were still datacaps for ISPs in the UK. Unless you're using mobile internet.


I used 60gb in 24 hours once, 15gb is basically a big steam game.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> wut?
> 
> I honestly didn't know there were still datacaps for ISPs in the UK. Unless you're using mobile internet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Didn't know there was such things as data caps, unlucky


Yeah, it's mobile broadband, a dongle. My only option really, got no landline here.

This to be exact: http://www.three.co.uk/Discover/Devices/Huawei/E3256_Premium_dongle_-_Ultrafast
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I used 60gb in 24 hours once, 15gb is basically a big steam game.


Yeah, I don't watch video's or game online (apart from Minecraft) and I still run out usually a week or two before it's renewed for the next month. Sucks :C


----------



## ASUSfreak

Nice, they upgraded my connection for FREE AGAIN









I bought Fibernet 100Mbps

I got 120Mbps a year ago or so???

Now they gave me 150Mbps









(And all other Telenet clients with Fibernet 100 ofcourse







)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2789841282.png

Freaking 18MB/s down







but they didn't do the upload speed (again...) so "only" 0.6MB/s up...

Hate that







some forum users here hae also fibernet tech but got same down and up speed of 100-200Mbps


----------



## Minnetonka16

OK people, this isn't becoming a discussion of mobile data caps. Take it to another thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Nice, they upgraded my connection for FREE AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Fibernet 100Mbps
> 
> I got 120Mbps a year ago or so???
> 
> Now they gave me 150Mbps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And all other Telenet clients with Fibernet 100 ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1527319/
> 
> Freaking 18MB/s down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they didn't do the upload speed (again...) so "only" 0.6MB/s up...
> 
> Hate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some forum users here hae also fibernet tech but got same down and up speed of 100-200Mbps


Here you go


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Nice, they upgraded my connection for FREE AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2789841282.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> OK people, this isn't becoming a discussion of mobile data caps. Take it to another thread.
> Here you go


Those are great down speeds but those uploads are terrible. What's up with that?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate*
> 
> Those are great down speeds but those uploads are terrible. What's up with that?


ADSL connection?


----------



## yesitsmario

http://www.speedtest.net

I have FIOS 15/5 + TV Prime($80/month).

I read somewhere that Verizon gives you more download speed than advertised to accommodate Video On Demand. 25 Mbps seems more than enough for me, but might upgrade to 50/25 for $10 more a month.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate*
> 
> Those are great down speeds but those uploads are terrible. What's up with that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> ADSL connection?


Euhm I put my settings of Speedtest.net in MB/s, not Mbps









So yeah I have 150Mbps (or 18MB/s) download and 5Mbps (or 0.6MB/s) upload...

So you see, it's upload that suxxxx

@

@ Minnetonka16 : you from Belgium also?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Euhm I put my settings of Speedtest.net in MB/s, not Mbps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah I have 150Mbps (or 18MB/s) download and 5Mbps (or 0.6MB/s) upload...
> 
> So you see, it's upload that suxxxx
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net@
> 
> @ Minnetonka16 : you from Belgium also?


Great down but terrible up usually is a sign of an asynchronous connection......


----------



## CritiCal

yes.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> ADSL connection?


lol. ADSL cant support nearly that high.


----------



## Justhavocman

Just upgraded to VDSL , i guess UP could be better but meh , no complaints from my previous 2 down and 0.3 up









http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## foxlinked




----------



## Justhavocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlinked*


lolwhat? Google fiber ? xD


----------



## bluedevil

VZW 4G LTE with only 2 bars.








http://www.speedtest.net

When I get full bars.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1537745/


----------



## foxlinked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justhavocman*
> 
> lolwhat? Google fiber ? xD


yep yep


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justhavocman*
> 
> lolwhat? Google fiber ? xD


It says it on there next to ISP


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> lol. ADSL cant support nearly that high.


My bad. What I meant to say was some sort of asynchronous DSL connection, VDSL2 maybe?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> My bad. What I meant to say was some sort of asynchronous DSL connection, VDSL2 maybe?


Pretty sure like no type of DSL can get that high, but I could be wrong. I just hate DSL because it's old and awful, and I'm stuck with just DSL and I'm on the end of the line, so 2.5mbps down is my download speed +_+


----------



## leafonthewind

Here's mine







, wish I had google fiber








http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just upgraded to this

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Pretty sure like no type of DSL can get that high, but I could be wrong. I just hate DSL because it's old and awful, and I'm stuck with just DSL and I'm on the end of the line, so 2.5mbps down is my download speed +_+


VDSL 2 could theoretically reach those speeds.


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## cpt_alex

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2816578024


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlinked*


So is it wrong of me to plan where I'm moving to based solely off the internet I can get there? I so ******* want Google Fiber







. Why can't they come to Raleigh, NC







.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryce*
> 
> So is it wrong of me to plan where I'm moving to based solely off the internet I can get there? I so ******* want Google Fiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Why can't they come to Raleigh, NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's not cheap to implement everywhere at once.


----------



## Minnetonka16

oops. Snip...


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Apparently SpeedTest was wrong, and this is my actual average download speed:

http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/A7xConnor/media/Speed_zps3197ae05.jpg.html

I wish >_>


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> It's not cheap to implement everywhere at once.


Yea I know. Just why couldn't it be here first XD.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlinked*
> 
> yep yep


You bastard


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlinked*


Lol how is this only 4.5 stars?!?!? Makes my fios connection look like dialup (75Mbps/35Mbps)


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol how is this only 4.5 stars?!?!? Makes my fios connection look like dialup (75Mbps/35Mbps)


That's not rated by speedtest, it's how people rate the ISP.


----------



## AlDyer

This is mine

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2819343493


----------



## RepsisMK

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2819348774

Price per month ~25$


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RepsisMK*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2819348774
> 
> Price per month ~25$


I think you're in the right to murder some people for this.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> I think you're in the right to murder some people for this.


What do you mean?


----------



## Chelate

I don't feel like asking my parents what we pay for internet/month. In fact, I'm scared I might kill someone if I do find out.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net


£18 a month and 15GB data limit


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chelate*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like asking my parents what we pay for internet/month. In fact, I'm scared I might kill someone if I do find out.


$46 USD if you just have AT&T internet. $49 for the bundle if you have their TV too.


----------



## incognito973

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2820334091.png


----------



## alcal

I get over 900 when I use the teaming LAN function on my motherboard. Gotta love my custom campus fiber setup.


----------



## Thegamer2010

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2818444791

Speedtest doesn't seem to record results over 1gbit, the link just appears as result 0


----------



## Phaedrus2129




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegamer2010*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2818444791
> 
> Speedtest doesn't seem to record results over 1gbit, the link just appears as result 0


How the....??


----------



## Chelate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegamer2010*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2818444791


"Network Operations Center" is your ISP? I have no idea what that is, but I'm guessing it explains your ridiculous speeds.


----------



## Thegamer2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chelate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thegamer2010*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2818444791
> 
> 
> 
> "Network Operations Center" is your ISP? I have no idea what that is, but I'm guessing it explains your ridiculous speeds.
Click to expand...

Haha yes that was done on my new server, supposed to be a gigabit line but I guess I'm getting extra.


----------



## Minnetonka16

How is that even real (the 1.6Gbps test)? The top speeds ever on speedtest were like 998Mbps


----------



## Thegamer2010

Must be a fast server in testing to, I can constantly get over 1000


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegamer2010*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2818444791
> 
> Speedtest doesn't seem to record results over 1gbit, the link just appears as result 0






No... NO.... The guy with Google Fiber was bad enough!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> No... NO.... The guy with Google Fiber was bad enough!


His download is only actually 533 times better than my internet at it's very best (a.k.a. what I've never had lol)


----------



## bluedevil

Getting better.








http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2821041900


----------



## Jack Mac

Meh


----------



## AlDyer

Very nice connections a lot of you guys have here. I wish I had 50 Mb/s


----------



## Dandingo




----------



## bluedevil

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2828894898


----------



## USFORCES

^
Arlington Heights, IL



Chicago, IL





FL


HI


----------



## andrews2547

Base test, Luton (UK, ~50 miles)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2829523111

Washington (US, ~3650 miles)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2829508002

Kansas City (US, ~4350 miles)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2829517412

Wellington (NZ, ~11650 miles)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2829530476

Turku (FI, ~1000 miles)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2829533289

Oslo (NO, ~650 miles)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2829535412


----------



## sintricate

Just got my new comcast modem. Sweet.


----------



## tlsr

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2830822777
Upload is a bit slower than it should be but I did this from remote desktop.
$59.99 a month.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my new comcast modem. Sweet.


Is that the modem they offer through the mail that doubles your speed?


----------



## General121

My sister is getting internet that is 6.6 times better than mine and she's getting it for less. OMG. And it's only a 20mbps comcast plan..


----------



## cjc75

Comcast, Atlanta GA.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2831169625

This is with my new CISCO Linksys DPC3008 Modem

I bought it after I discovered that the Modem that Comcast provided me with, was only docsys 2.0 even though they claimed it was docsys 3.0... so I took it back, got the $7 charge off my bill and bought the Linksys at Microcenter for $65 after talking them down on the price by showing them some cheaper prices on Amazon...


----------



## Svendl

100/100
Free of charge for 2 years, after that 163 SEK a month


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svendl*
> 
> 100/100
> Free of charge for 2 years, after that 163 SEK a month


And this right here is exactly what's wrong with america. $25 for 100 up/down in almost every other country, and still companies like poopcast price fix and monopolize completely legally and charge $50 for 6mbps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Pay around $200 for Internet/cable/and phone:



http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2833703692


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pay around $200 for Internet/cable/and phone:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2833703692


That's insanely expensive.

I would pay around $70-$80/mo for my internet (on it's own it's ~$40/mo), a phone with unlimited any time calls to UK landlines and all Mobile numbers and cable TV 225+ channels and 120 Mbps down, 12 Mbps up.


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> And this right here is exactly what's wrong with america. $25 for 100 up/down in almost every other country, and still companies like poopcast price fix and monopolize completely legally and charge $50 for 6mbps.


Yea, the town I live in is monopolized by Charter. We actually got AT&T fiber like 3-4 years ago, however I found out that they cannot advertise until they've been in our city for 5 years..... A little ridiculous. At the moment I've got 30 down / 4 up service for $50~ a month and up the road I've got friends that have 50/50 with EPB for that price.....


----------



## Gallien

I am thinking some of these tests are taken over a gigE/fiber LAN to a local host.. i mean 1100+ really?....really?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> And this right here is exactly what's wrong with america. $25 for 100 up/down in almost every other country, and still companies like poopcast price fix and monopolize completely legally and charge $50 for 6mbps.


While I agree, my sister in Philly is getting 20mbps for $40...


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> I am thinking some of these tests are taken over a gigE/fiber LAN to a local host.. i mean 1100+ really?....really?


Speedtest has its own servers, there's no way you could do that dude. It's mostly guys working at huge corporations or even ISPs where they have several gigabit connections.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Speedtest has its own servers, there's no way you could do that dude. It's mostly guys working at huge corporations or even ISPs where they have several gigabit connections.


You can make your own server









The only server Speedtest.net currently has is one in Washinton DC and it's in beta. All of the other severs are hosted by ISPs or those companies who host servers for cloud storage.


----------



## Skylit

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2834468821

On wireless N. Wish I had faster upload.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> And this right here is exactly what's wrong with america. $25 for 100 up/down in almost every other country, and still companies like poopcast price fix and monopolize completely legally and charge $50 for 6mbps.


In Malaysia we pay RM250 or $80 USD for a 20 up/down line.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2834468821
> 
> On wireless N. Wish I had faster upload.


But your upload is more than my download and upload combined and doubled


----------



## RepsisMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> I think you're in the right to murder some people for this.


Sometimes id like to do that


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Is that the modem they offer through the mail that doubles your speed?


I'm not aware of the offer you speak of... I just noticed my upload speeds went from 24mbps to 30mbps and then I realized Comcast doubled the speeds for the 20mbps package so I requested a DOCSIS3.0 modem and I had to go pick it up after the one they supposedly sent me never actually got sent out.


----------



## mohit9206

Before data cap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*


LOL back to slow speeds after data cap.










This is for $20 a month with 18GB data cap.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> 
> 
> Time warner was the only ISP that would work in my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish my upload was better though.


I got the chance to switch ISPs!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> I got the chance to switch ISPs!


Hopefully you're paying less, because those are pretty similar speeds to go through the trouble of switching ISPs.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Comcast upgraded my speeds from 12/2 to 20/8. I'm paying for comcast business class.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZFedora*
> 
> Hopefully you're paying less, because those are pretty similar speeds to go through the trouble of switching ISPs.


paying the same but i do get a 50% increase in upload speed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

From my sg4 while driving. At&t

50mbps down 13mbps up

Hmmmm I'm trying to attach the picture from mobile site but it's not showing up. I'll have to add it later


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkmnfreak125*
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast upgraded my speeds from 12/2 to 20/8. I'm paying for comcast business class.


How much is the business class costing you for20 mbps down?

My companylooked at them for20/20 for fiber. Would've beena grand a month for3 years


----------



## FPSViking

Upgraded my internet finally from 25meg. Happier now.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Upgraded my internet finally from 25meg. Happier now.


I just upgraded to fiber optics last week, went from 25 down 3 up to 50 down 5 up, and i am very happy ^^ don't even need a hdd for steam anymore... games download so fast lulz


----------



## offroadz

Upgraded from 20/2 to 40/4 for 10 more a month on my bundle now im wondering if for 10 more a month I could go up to 80/8 is worth it lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded from 20/2 to 40/4 for 10 more a month on my bundle now im wondering if for 10 more a month I could go up to 80/8 is worth it lol


10 more a month for a 100% increase in both up and down... umm yeah thats a steal. most places do not generally offer that kind of an increase for such a low price


----------



## Durvelle27

AT&T UVerse - Upgrading to comcast/xfinity on monday



T-Mobile HSPA+ on My Nexus 4


----------



## offroadz

Too the plunge for the mere $10 more a month, wish the upload was better though


----------



## Passion

Free internet in my building.










I just back to the US for the summer, and disappointment!


----------



## Durvelle27

Upgraded to Comcast/Xfinity today and the speeds are alot better than Uverse's





AT&T Uverse


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2864633563


----------



## bigredishott

Normally around 21 down, I am have about 10 files downloading while doing this test. Comcast Biz class Starter
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2864634521


----------



## Gbruenin

Not terrible, should get a picture of my work. Usually 200-300 mb/s upload and download.


----------



## intelfan

Upgraded from ATT DSL Express.Over a 10x increase in DL speeds. Cheaper too.


----------



## bigredishott

Here we go I paused my downloads. http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2864671432


----------



## MrSharkington

Poverty-Grade Australian internet dropping in


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


seen the new data caps which suck, ive never hit a cap before but today downloaded 8.9gb in an hour or so and my speed has been halfed



XXL 120, 6250mb in 2 hours and your capped 40% when it use to be 25gb and i done over that all the time and never got capped



not happy


----------



## cky2k6

Got upload boosted from 8mbps to 30, and download went up a bit too although the official tier is 50. Not Europe/Asia good, but I'm fine with it.


----------



## bootscamp

Optimum changed their pricing tiers recently. and for the same price as 50x8, they gave me this.























































The question is, what do I do with such an awesome internet connection now. oh right. facebook


----------



## fragamemnon

And I'm supposed to have 50/33Mbps.
Bulgaria may suck in every other aspect but the Internet is mighty fine.


----------



## famous1994




----------



## Natek

Surewest Fiber 30/30


----------



## gorb

At work:


At home:


----------



## bigredishott

At work it's a clients home.


----------



## neo565




----------



## neo565

Speedtest wouldn't run properly. It was just showing 0 down, 0 up, so I used this test which is what the businesses in town use for their fiber connections. My ISP is Comcast Telecommunications and I pay $161.99 per month for TV, Internet, and phone


----------



## nasmith2000

mines

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2878852344


----------



## FredNotFound404

Just gonna leave this here have fun.


----------



## STRON




----------



## mboner1

Australia sucks!! I was looking at the start of this thread and thought "oh i might actually be competitive with a few of these scores", then i realized it was from 2006!!! get your act together Australia!!! No wonder i get raped online gaming!!



$60 a month , 24 down/ 1.5 up , 200gig cap then reduced to dial up speeds. Welcome to Australia folks.

Sad thing is that says my result is faster than 75% of the country. Good luck watching youtube videos or streaming anything when 4k becomes the norm. We will be living in the dark ages.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Australia sucks!! I was looking at the start of this thread and thought "oh i might actually be competitive with a few of these scores", then i realized it was from 2006!!! get your act together Australia!!! No wonder i get raped online gaming!!
> 
> 
> 
> $60 a month , 24 down/ 1.5 up , 200gig cap then reduced to dial up speeds. Welcome to Australia folks.
> 
> Sad thing is that says my result is faster than 75% of the country. Good luck watching youtube videos or streaming anything when 4k becomes the norm. We will be living in the dark ages.


Dude, the only way you will be screwed on that connection for gaming is after your cap and your speeds are reduced, or if you play on US, etc servers (likely) . But as I've said before, that's far better than what I get and not much more than what I pay and I live 45min from Washington DC. But I still game rather well. (2.5 mbps down, .6mbps up)


----------



## John Freeman




----------



## Supreme888




----------



## chinesekiwi

Recent free upgrade:


----------



## ShadoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Australia sucks!! I was looking at the start of this thread and thought "oh i might actually be competitive with a few of these scores", then i realized it was from 2006!!! get your act together Australia!!! No wonder i get raped online gaming!!
> 
> 
> 
> $60 a month , 24 down/ 1.5 up , 200gig cap then reduced to dial up speeds. Welcome to Australia folks.
> 
> Sad thing is that says my result is faster than 75% of the country. Good luck watching youtube videos or streaming anything when 4k becomes the norm. We will be living in the dark ages.


Australias not THAT bad











True i'm paying $90 a month with a 300Gb cap (+ $20 Voip) and the connection is supposed to be 100/40 (In talks with Internode right now, seems to be a bandwidth issue in the area as many people in the estate have reported low speeds too) but it keeps me happy







(Especially since i was paying $70 for ADSL2+ that maxed at 7mbps and like $90 for a landline phone, now its $110 for the whole lot and its a whole lot better







)

[Fibre to the Home connection served by Opticomm (in a house estate, NOT the NBN!]


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX*
> 
> Australias not THAT bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True i'm paying $90 a month with a 300Gb cap (+ $20 Voip) and the connection is supposed to be 100/40 (In talks with Internode right now, seems to be a bandwidth issue in the area as many people in the estate have reported low speeds too) but it keeps me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Especially since i was paying $70 for ADSL2+ that maxed at 7mbps and like $90 for a landline phone, now its $110 for the whole lot and its a whole lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> [Fibre to the Home connection served by Opticomm (in a house estate, NOT the NBN!]




meanwhile at bigpond


----------



## hawkeye071292

Home


Work


----------



## Crazykosha

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2892547850

4 weeks ago DSL Light 384, In 4 weeks VDSL 50000! Without a new cable connection^^


----------



## Blindsay

$115/month


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> 
> 
> $115/month


Nice. my home connection above is $100 +modem fees. The work fiber connection is like 1k/month though. Its stupid. We also get like 10 static IPs though as well as cheap telephones. Still expensive and overrated though =/


----------



## wongwarren

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2893791894

~$23 a month.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2893791894
> 
> ~$23 a month.


Ouch. The 3g/4g on my phone is faster than that =/


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Ouch. The 3g/4g on my phone is faster than that =/


Even my mobile data is faster than that.


----------



## Aznboy1993

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2898015127

(Using 5GHz 802.11n wifi)


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2898015127
> 
> (Using 5GHz 802.11n wifi)


Lot of latency for fiber. Is that your college or something?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Lot of latency for fiber. Is that your college or something?


"Georgia Institute Of"


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Gotta love dsl...


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Lot of latency for fiber. Is that your college or something?


Yeah it is (GA Tech), haha. And yeah I'm on the wifi, if I use a direct gigabit ethernet connection I get very low latency (<5ms). I'm not on campus ATM to test the wired connection, but here's a test I did from a couple of months ago:


----------



## DizZz

Nothing ridiculous but plenty fast for what I need

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2899150459


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Nothing ridiculous but plenty fast for what I need
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2899150459


Why is your ping so high?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Why is your ping so high?


No idea actually just noticed that. hmmm


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> No idea actually just noticed that. hmmm


Either way, id kill for that connection D:

Fios is being installed 5miles from my house, but not here i believe. Oh verizon how you tempt/anger me. Numerous people on my road have complained about the DSL and wanting fios, and I myself constantly check.
Online chat said my area isnt set to get fios for some time -_-.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Recently upgraded from 20 down, 2 up, to 50 down, 25 up. I can finally stream my games in HD!


----------



## hambone96

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2902919328

Eh. Work internet: over the air from the main building.


----------



## larrytan

Just got my Cat6 setup from my living room to my bedroom. Couldn't expect more. Love it!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> Just got my Cat6 setup from my living room to my bedroom. Couldn't expect more. Love it!


Sweet 4lb 8 oz baby jesus. How much do you pay? Also, your up is way higher than your down. Should retest again to make sure


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Sweet 4lb 8 oz baby jesus. How much do you pay? Also, your up is way higher than your down. Should retest again to make sure


That is my real speed(I subscribe for 200 Mbps), the moment I got my Cat6 up and running, I tested it over and over again. 200 UP 300 DOWN. How much do I pay? You are not gonna believe it.

39SGD or 31USD with a free ASUS RT-N56U.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> That is my real speed(I subscribe for 200 Mbps), the moment I got my Cat6 up and running, I tested it over and over again. 200 UP 300 DOWN. How much do I pay? You are not gonna believe it.
> 
> 39SGD or 31USD with a free ASUS RT-N56U.


Wow. Nice!


----------



## KhaOSPhantom




----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaOSPhantom*


Charter aye?

Btw great spoiler xD


----------



## KhaOSPhantom

Yes sir.
I do enjoy their service and the 8 strikes...








And thank you! I can say that I have contributed to his vacation fund a few times...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaOSPhantom*
> 
> Yes sir.
> I do enjoy their service and the 8 strikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you! I can say that I have contributed to his vacation fund a few times...


Cox is just too stupid to catch on xD


----------



## JambonJovi

LOL I give up. I need to move.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I give up. I need to move.


I would have slit my wrists long ago...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I would have slit my wrists long ago...


Not sure if srs. That's a decent connection. I would be glad to have it.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Not sure if srs. That's a decent connection. I would be glad to have it.


.5 up is totally not decent!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> .5 up is totally not decent!


8+ down totally is. Don't act ridiculous. I get 2.5 down and .3-.5 up. So his/her connection is pretty decent compared to what is the average available speed.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 8+ down totally is. Don't act ridiculous. I get 2.5 down and .3-.5 up. So his/her connection is pretty decent compared to what is the average available speed.


I get 1 down .25 up try that.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> I get 1 down .25 up try that.


Even more evidence. People should realize that a good connection isn't available everywhere. And no, we won't just move rofl.


----------



## oelkanne

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2908153160

Germany sks...


----------



## ajamesc55




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajamesc55*


"Faster than 56% of JP"

I'm really suprised at that







I thought everyone in Japan had at least 200 Mbps.


----------



## ajamesc55

I'm in northern Japan in the middle of nowhere, always a great place to put a military base, nowhere.


----------



## Tom114

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2908178028


----------



## Hemi177

Bell blows.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Even more evidence. People should realize that a good connection isn't available everywhere. And no, we won't just move rofl.


And I have to pay ~$20 USD for that. The fastest connection that hasn't got a quota available in my country is 50 down and up, and it costs ~130 USD a month and is ONLY available in the capital which is so close yet so far for me.


----------



## Riccmaster

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2908619931

Do I belong to the master race? :3

Abbo gives me 120Mbps, but yea... Powerline and all that. :'( This is btw best case scenario with powerline, as the PLC data rate can drop to 90Mbps if it wants to. :'(
Abbo costs around €60 but is an all-in phone, internet, digital tv.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> And I have to pay ~$20 USD for that. The fastest connection that hasn't got a quota available in my country is 50 down and up, and it costs ~130 USD a month and is ONLY available in the capital which is so close yet so far for me.


For my connection its like 40+/mo


----------



## andrews2547

My connection is around $45 USD/mo


----------



## USNSS

I'm happy considering that I only pay for 20 down!


----------



## lilchronic

comcast gave me a new modem/router


----------



## neo565

Comcast switched my modem out because it stopped working. For some reason there was 7Kv on the line and the modem just blew up. The plastic shell flew off and made a dent in the wall. My download improved, but Comcast fixed their provisioning issues with the new modem and now I'm only getting 11 mbps upload.


http://www.pingtest.net


----------



## Svendl

Decided to get a VPN and I'm very pleased with the results 

100/100 line

*Without VPN:*


*With VPN:*


----------



## Chelate

My down/up went up by like 10000%, and ping cut by 90%.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chelate*
> 
> My down/up went up by like 10000%, and ping cut by 90%.


Up from what and by doing what? That's not your home connection.


----------



## CaptainIntel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Up from what and by doing what? That's not your home connection.


"University of Texas"

Mine:


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainIntel*
> 
> "University of Texas"
> 
> Mine:


I can read hence why i wrote *"That's not your home connection."*

edit:





nice and even 126mb


----------



## Chelate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chelate*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like asking my parents what we pay for internet/month. In fact, I'm scared I might kill someone if I do find out.


As you can see, I'm happy about the change.


----------



## Outlawed

This isn't terrible but I pay $100 a month just for this connection. I can not wait for fiber to start making the way for cheaper and faster net...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Up from what and by doing what? That's not your home connection.


Are you the same guy who we argued with months before again? This is NOT "Post Your Home Connection". Go start your own thread or find the possible pre-existing thread


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Are you the same guy who we argued with months before again? This is NOT "Post Your Home Connection". Go start your own thread or find the possible pre-existing thread


lolwut, you mad bro? What did i do? He said his speed went up as in he has a new connection but technically thats not "his" connection so to speak. And he never referenced anything so i had no idea what he was on about.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> lolwut, you mad bro? What did i do? He said his speed went up as in he has a new connection but technically thats not "his" connection so to speak. And he never referenced anything so i had no idea what he was on about.


But who cares if he didn't reference? He's prob a freshman at the college now so it is his speed he will be using on a daily basis. It is his home now. He's paying to be there, so technically, it is his connection. He did leave a percentage increase, even if it was/was not the right numbers


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> But who cares if he didn't reference? He's prob a freshman at the college now so it is his speed he will be using on a daily basis. It is his home now. He's paying to be there, so technically, it is his connection.


It's not "his" though. And by reference i mean post any details about why his speed has gone up. Why did you post loads of stuff before about peoples fake speedtest's saying its easy to fake if no one cares where a speedtest is from. Whats it matter if they wanna post a fake screenshot.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> It's not "his" though. And by reference i mean post any details about why his speed has gone up. Why did you post loads of stuff before about peoples fake speedtest's saying its easy to fake if no one cares where a speedtest is from. Whats it matter if they wanna post a fake screenshot.


It's his if he paid for it. I actually don't believe I jumped into that conversation. Only about how it shouldn't matter where their test is from a.k.a. home, school, work etc.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> It's his if he paid for it. I actually don't believe I jumped into that conversation. Only about how it shouldn't matter where their test is from a.k.a. home, school, work etc.


I never said there was a problem with it. Your the one with the problem, he just said my connections gone up 10000x. Well i can go anywhere that has a faster connection, post it and say my connections gone up 10000x. Then argue that i pay for it.


----------



## whyscotty

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2924386354


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I never said there was a problem with it. Your the one with the problem, he just said my connections gone up 10000x. Well i can go anywhere that has a faster connection, post it and say my connections gone up 10000x. Then argue that i pay for it.


-_-
Ok if you have a problem with people being able to move, you can go







in your Own


----------



## offroadz

why are you arguing over internet speeds anyways? Bit ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## Nemesis158

i really wish i could get on that fiber line that is 200ft in front of my house........


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> why are you arguing over internet speeds anyways? Bit ridiculous isn't it?


Funny that all i said was "That's not your home connection."


----------



## Rian

London:


----------



## larrytan

Speed At My Room


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Here's my current speed.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2926693609


----------



## NanoNimbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> Speed At My Room


How much do you pay for that?









Here's mine:


----------



## larrytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanoNimbus*
> 
> How much do you pay for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine:


I pay 40SGD for that. Which is about 32USD.


----------



## NanoNimbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> I pay 40SGD for that. Which is about 32USD.


:O

That's. That's-... That's insane. :'(

I pay $40/month. For 1/25 of your speed. Oh great.


----------



## DoctorNick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrytan*
> 
> Speed At My Room


Damn you! 0 Ping ^^

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2928158825


----------



## Spacedinvader

but youtube still sucks donkey balls and I don't seem to be able to leave it to buffer...it just restarts the download when you hit play


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> 
> 
> but youtube still sucks donkey balls and I don't seem to be able to leave it to buffer...it just restarts the download when you hit play


Do you swap your videos to high quality immediately? Maybe its your flash player. YouTube should run like a champion on less bandwidth than that.


----------



## Spacedinvader

yeah, obviously missing the always play in hd ya stupid thing tick box so i go hd straight away (which means the whole video has downloaded in whatever shoit quality it was)..reinstalled flash and yatube is okay for now (3 week win7 install) we will see how it goes


----------



## Pavix

Since there's so many folks outside of the US with great speeds, I figured it's time someone in the US not at work or college to post


----------



## The_Nephilim

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2933514001

This is my Home Connection with xFinity and I pay for a 50/10 service well above the 50









I would love if all these ISP's started to Offer Symetrical speeds in the 20mbps and above rates.. really no point in having such a High DL without the same on the Upload.. It is good for multiple users having more speed but without the Uploads being as fast you will never reach your downlkoad speeds that you are rated at..

Perfect example Is when I was DL SWTOR I was getting in the range of 6mb and to 8mb no where near my 57mbps?? WE need Symetrical and we need it now..


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> yeah, obviously missing the always play in hd ya stupid thing tick box so i go hd straight away (which means the whole video has downloaded in whatever shoit quality it was)..reinstalled flash and yatube is okay for now (3 week win7 install) we will see how it goes


I had the same problem with mine, thats why I say that. The adobe flash updater might have screwed up.


----------



## Mad Bomber

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2934664685


----------



## TPE-331




----------



## nasmith2000

TPE-331: I have the same service as you from comcast, and a month ago got a letter in the mail indicating that they have "increased speeds in your neighborhood", and told me that to get it, I needed to go online and request a new free comcast router (i.e. a newer version of the one they install). So I did and the speeds jumped up to 55-60 down, 10-12 up. So I usually throw out the garbage they send in the mail if it doesn't look like a bill. But glad I read it in this case. I mention it in case you wanna check to see if they've "increased speeds in your neighborhood"


----------



## The_Nephilim

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2937168935

Increased speeds a bit with new Router a TPLINK TL-WDR 3600 Wireless speeds seen a major boost almost near as fast as wired speeds now..


----------



## joeskow

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2938808296

My home

Cablevision in NJ USA


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> TPE-331: I have the same service as you from comcast, and a month ago got a letter in the mail indicating that they have "increased speeds in your neighborhood", and told me that to get it, I needed to go online and request a new free comcast router (i.e. a newer version of the one they install). So I did and the speeds jumped up to 55-60 down, 10-12 up. So I usually throw out the garbage they send in the mail if it doesn't look like a bill. But glad I read it in this case. I mention it in case you wanna check to see if they've "increased speeds in your neighborhood"


Did they give you a DOCSIS 3.0?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> TPE-331: I have the same service as you from comcast, and a month ago got a letter in the mail indicating that they have "increased speeds in your neighborhood", and told me that to get it, I needed to go online and request a new free comcast router (i.e. a newer version of the one they install). So I did and the speeds jumped up to 55-60 down, 10-12 up. So I usually throw out the garbage they send in the mail if it doesn't look like a bill. But glad I read it in this case. I mention it in case you wanna check to see if they've "increased speeds in your neighborhood"


My speed was upgraded in my area from 25 down to 50 down.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Did they give you a DOCSIS 3.0?


yes, exactly.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My speed was upgraded in my area from 25 down to 50 down.


yeah that's a nice jump. did you have to request the docsis router too?


----------



## Archngamin

Same deal here.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2939872264


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> yeah that's a nice jump. did you have to request the docsis router too?


I have my own modem which is a Surfboard Extreme Doc 3.0 I caught on sale for $60


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have my own modem which is a Surfboard Extreme Doc 3.0 I caught on sale for $60


nice i have a netgear r6200 (ac) for all of our wireless stuff (ipads, iphone, etc). nice to have the extra download headroom.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I pay £15 extra to upgrade from normal to fibre. It's does the job, but the upload speed in unacceptable.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> nice i have a netgear r6200 (ac) for all of our wireless stuff (ipads, iphone, etc). nice to have the extra download headroom.


I have a netgear wireless N router for all of the WiFi devices


----------



## InsideJob

http://www.speedtest.net/android/569246613.png

My mobile network here in town is faster than my home internet lol


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have my own modem which is a Surfboard Extreme Doc 3.0 I caught on sale for $60


Thats a good price! I just pay the $6.99/month to lease it from my ISP. Not sure what model I have, but its the motorola surfboard DOCSIS 3.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> I pay £15 extra to upgrade from normal to fibre. It's does the job, but the upload speed in unacceptable.


I didnt realize they could give you FTTP (fiber to the premises) that isnt symmetrical.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Thats a good price! I just pay the $6.99/month to lease it from my ISP. Not sure what model I have, but its the motorola surfboard DOCSIS 3.0.
> I didnt realize they could give you FTTP (fiber to the premises) that isnt symmetrical.


$6.99 adds up quick in a few months.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> $6.99 adds up quick in a few months.


Meh. This one was like $130 bucks online at the time. By the time its done being paid off it will be time to replace it. Also, if anything is ever wrong with it, they will replace it for free.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Meh. This one was like $130 bucks online at the time. By the time its done being paid off it will be time to replace it. Also, if anything is ever wrong with it, they will replace it for free.


That's what warranty is for lol


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That's what warranty is for lol


I mean like the new model, not the same one! Plus they usually will waive a service charge if they have to fix the wiring.


----------



## KBOMB

This is my work internet speed. Not sure why upload is so much faster than D/L. I have no idea what kind of connection we are on









Edit: This is my home internet:


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I mean like the new model, not the same one! Plus they usually will waive a service charge if they have to fix the wiring.


Any problem not in the house will always be free


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Any problem not in the house will always be free


They consider the female coax cabling from the wall of the apartment to the router not included if you dont rent it. This way if that line has to be repaired I dont get charged. Since the router/modem is their equipment they cover anything behind that.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> They consider the female coax cabling from the wall of the apartment to the router not included if you dont rent it. This way if that line has to be repaired I dont get charged. Since the router/modem is their equipment they cover anything behind that.


That's inside the house Lol. I had like 6 Tech's come out this month with no fees.


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2942514994


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> I pay £15 extra to upgrade from normal to fibre. It's does the job, but the upload speed in unacceptable.


They offer 2 packages

40/2 or 80/20 (upto sync rates GEA wholesale products from openreach rebranded to whatever they call it now)

kinda dumb but it makes you want the top package cause of the upload speed

they could easily offer 40/10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Thats a good price! I just pay the $6.99/month to lease it from my ISP. Not sure what model I have, but its the motorola surfboard DOCSIS 3.0.
> I didnt realize they could give you FTTP (fiber to the premises) that isnt symmetrical.


its FTTC.


----------



## ZeVo

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2951005864

Just got a RT-N66U. Good improvement over a tiny E1200.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Location: Sofia, Bulgaria.

I pay 23,90 levs. That's 12.19 EUR or 16.07USD. That's the price for the internet + around 30 TV channels. And in my opinion that's pretty bad. My neighbor has a 100mbps up/down speed.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Sofia, Bulgaria.
> 
> I pay 23,90 levs. That's 12.19 EUR or 16.07USD. That's the price for the internet + around 30 TV channels. And in my opinion that's pretty bad. My neighbor has a 100mbps up/down speed.


Come to the great united states of america. 16 bucks/mo...that might get you a satellite crap connection. might.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Come to the great united states of america. 16 bucks/mo...that might get you a satellite crap connection. might.


But why is the situation in your country so bad? You supposedly are technology leaders, but you fall behind everybody else in the developed world when it comes to internet connections. Why so?


----------



## tha d0ctor

My connection @ work :


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Come to the great united states of america. 16 bucks/mo...that might get you a satellite crap connection. might.


Well I don't know what's your satellite connection like but I pay 23 USD per month for a 1M connection.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Well I don't know what's your satellite connection like but I pay 23 USD per month for a 1M connection.


What satellite? Don't you have land connections? Btw, for a home PC I would never use Wi-Fi. The latency is just too high. I don't know why so many of you people are using routers even though you have only one PC in the house. I'm talking generally, not about you.


----------



## [CyGnus]

This is mine


----------



## damnwebsite

Happy with my download speed, not so happy with my upload :'(


----------



## Xylene

Verizon Fios 50/25.. I'm getting more than I pay for.


----------



## Muskaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> But why is the situation in your country so bad? You supposedly are technology leaders, but you fall behind everybody else in the developed world when it comes to internet connections. Why so?


Most of our states, let a lone our country, is bigger than yours, and distances matter.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskaos*
> 
> Most of our states, let a lone our country, is bigger than yours, and distances matter.


Well that argument doesn't hold up much. The connection between me and Glasgow, Moscow, Madrid will still be faster than between you and Chicago, Dallas, San Diego. There must be something else. I see that on most of the pictures posted here the ISP is Comcast. Do they have some kind of a monopoly?


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Well that argument doesn't hold up much. The connection between me and Glasgow, Moscow, Madrid will still be faster than between you and Chicago, Dallas, San Diego. There must be something else. I see that on most of the pictures posted here the ISP is Comcast. Do they have some kind of a monopoly?


Oligopoly here in the states. Pretty much 1 ISP will service you in your area. Comcast has a big reach followed my TWC then ATT if i'm remembering my marketshare correctly.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Oligopoly here in the states. Pretty much 1 ISP will service you in your area. Comcast has a big reach followed my TWC then ATT if i'm remembering my marketshare correctly.


Isn't Sony versus Microsoft versus Nintendo also an oligopoly? We see plenty of competition there. Same thing with AMD/NVIDIA, AMD/Intel, Android/iOS. This is the first time I see this word, and I can't seem to understand it.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Isn't Sony versus Microsoft versus Nintendo also an oligopoly? We see plenty of competition there. Same thing with AMD/NVIDIA, AMD/Intel, Android/iOS. This is the first time I see this word, and I can't seem to understand it.


They make unofficial agreements to stay out of each other's turf to capture maximum profits for an area.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> What satellite? Don't you have land connections? Btw, for a home PC I would never use Wi-Fi. The latency is just too high. I don't know why so many of you people are using routers even though you have only one PC in the house. I'm talking generally, not about you.


What I meant was I don't know the speed of his satellite connection but I pay 23 USD per month for a 1M DSL connection. I too don't use WiFi on my desktop. I do have more than one PC in the house though.


----------



## General121

Wasn't saying I have satellite. Was saying that if you have a budget of 16/mo that might be enough to afford satellite internet


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Wasn't saying I have satellite. Was saying that if you have a budget of 16/mo that might be enough to afford satellite internet


But what kind of speeds would one get if he decides to go with a satellite connection?


----------



## TheWhiteStig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> They make unofficial agreements to stay out of each other's turf to capture maximum profits for an area.


Well, that sucks. Here in Bulgaria and especially in Sofia we have 10-15 ISPs per area. 2-3 of them are pretty big and are competing very fiercely with each other. The fiber net here is quite nice for the money. One ISP in Sofia provides 1 gbit local, 200 mbps Bulgarian and 100 mbps international speeds for 56 levs = 37,76 USD. http://fiber1.bg/fiber-to-the-home.php When my contract with my current company expires I would be moving to fiber.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm so jelly about everyone having ultra fast internet. Fiber here costs 2k to join and then like 50 € a month -.- You guys are super lucky


----------



## hawkeye071292

I wish I could get affordable fiber. Not that my internet connection is bad, but I would like more reliable speeds with lower latency for gaming/hosting servers.


----------



## Fremish

Business pack


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> But what kind of speeds would one get if he decides to go with a satellite connection?


Well, for 16USD, probably under 1mbps with probably 2gb of data or less. Taking this off the top of my head from memories, may not be accurate*


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well, for 16USD, probably under 1mbps with probably 2gb of data or less. Taking this off the top of my head from memories, may not be accurate*


Oh well. At least I don't have data caps.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Oh well. At least I don't have data caps.


Neither do I.


----------



## Aznboy1993

http://gyazo.com/e8716f3938ba068523badc76f9afbc74


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> Well that argument doesn't hold up much. The connection between me and Glasgow, Moscow, Madrid will still be faster than between you and Chicago, Dallas, San Diego. There must be something else. I see that on most of the pictures posted here the ISP is Comcast. Do they have some kind of a monopoly?


1) The population density is much higher in Europe than the US so it is more economical to lay fiber lines because those fiber lines are able to cover more people

2) The way the US is set up, as stated above, is pretty much an oligopoly. This is not exclusively an oligopoly but in most areas there is generally only one ISP that has no real incentive to offer higher speeds or drive down rates because there really isn't that much competition

3) Many European governments provided subsidies to help build fiber optic networks, and the EU has even tried to penalize companies that do not upgrade their speeds, the US is mostly privately invested

Not all is lost, check out Google Fiber, sooner or later Google ISP will be the future of this country (that is my hope atleast)!!!

Some extra reading:

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/12/the-broadband-gap-why-do-they-have-more-fiber/?_r=0

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2114298/eu-tries-force-telecoms-operators-install-fiber-optic-cables

Google Fiber:

https://fiber.google.com/about/


----------



## killeraxemannic

Comcast in my area can hang with the best of em. Just got it installed at my new place!


----------



## sidewaykill

Amazing! Will post mine.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*
> 
> 1) The population density is much higher in Europe than the US so it is more economical to lay fiber lines because those fiber lines are able to cover more people
> 
> 2) The way the US is set up, as stated above, is pretty much an oligopoly. This is not exclusively an oligopoly but in most areas there is generally only one ISP that has no real incentive to offer higher speeds or drive down rates because there really isn't that much competition
> 
> 3) Many European governments provided subsidies to help build fiber optic networks, and the EU has even tried to penalize companies that do not upgrade their speeds, the US is mostly privately invested
> 
> Not all is lost, check out Google Fiber, sooner or later Google ISP will be the future of this country (that is my hope atleast)!!!
> 
> Some extra reading:
> 
> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/12/the-broadband-gap-why-do-they-have-more-fiber/?_r=0
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2114298/eu-tries-force-telecoms-operators-install-fiber-optic-cables
> 
> Google Fiber:
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/about/


I cant wait for the day of google fiber in my home!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I cant wait for the day of google fiber in my home!


AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## dgraham1284

Optimum Online has some serious speed these days.


----------



## offroadz

Went from 80 down 8 up to this, sigh the joys of moving into the country


----------



## Cyph3r

Got upgraded to 120mb yesterday.


----------



## shlunky

I like my $70 internet service with no data cap...

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2978939584


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I like my $70 internet service with no data cap...
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2978939584


Please send a link to your ISP, I might be moving lol


----------



## benben84

I pay $39 for this, not bad but not even close to the above. The best I can get with current ISP (Charter) is 100Mb and it's $100 or so I think. The best in our area is new 200Mb fiber but it's pricey and I'd have to have the house converted to cat5e and a fiber line ran to it.


----------



## Dandingo

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2982537034


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*
> 
> Please send a link to your ISP, I might be moving lol


https://epbfi.com/gigsupport/

My wife gave me "the look" when I told her I wouldn't move to anywhere that my current ISP wouldn't service. She said I was stupid.
I meant it though. Not going anywhere I can't get this company's incredible speeds and top notch CS!

§


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Just got another little bump from Comcast. Nice to be here in Philly where they're headquartered.









http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2984447623


----------



## nasmith2000

we must have the same level of service at comcast

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2985216057


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> we must have the same level of service at comcast
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2985216057


How much do they charge you out there? Mine's bundled so I really don't know what it costs me, but I believe it is $60 /month for this speed tier alone (Blast! service)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*
> 
> How much do they charge you out there? Mine's bundled so I really don't know what it costs me, but I believe it is $60 /month for this speed tier alone (Blast! service)


I think that's about what I pay for the internet portion of the bundle too. that's the beauty of Comcast model, nobody has any idea of what it costs for anything lol. I pay around $220/month for xfinity home (home alarm), 2 HD receivers (and HBO, Showtime), internet (blast service--I used to have 30/5, before they increased to (57/11 ish), and home phone line. Every time my bills go up (when one of the promotions expires), I call, and they find some other promotion and lock me into contract for another year or two (but lower the bill in the short term). Some day that will catch up to me, if I switch services, or move out of a service area, that is.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I like my $70 internet service with no data cap...
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2978939584


What.. the.. i don't even


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I pay $39 for this, not bad but not even close to the above. The best I can get with current ISP (Charter) is 100Mb and it's $100 or so I think. The best in our area is new 200Mb fiber but it's pricey and I'd have to have the house converted to cat5e and a fiber line ran to it.


Cat6 is where its at man. A spool of 1000ft cat6 is only like 30 bucks more than a spool of cat5e


----------



## Apple Pi

Speed test at work


----------



## HPE1000

Upgraded from att 5mb down .4 up to charters 30 down and 4 up, it gives higher than average results sometimes.


----------



## HPE1000

Any particular reason changing my DNS to open dns made a HUGE difference in my internet performance? I wasn't liking our ping and jitter on pingtest.net, so I switched the DNS servers to opendns the results went from something around 150ms ping and 19ms jitter with a C rated line, to a 35ms ping and 3ms jitter with an A line rating?

Pretty big difference, running on the same server with the test being run within 10 minutes of each other.. I ran the test multiple times before and after doing it and it seems to be legit.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Upgraded today! This is the fastest I've had.


----------



## hokk

Pricey even for this $30


----------



## hokk

Isnt that google fibre under a different name?


----------



## travesty

looks like the school increased my upload speeds over the summer


----------



## Rookie1337

And that's what $20 gets me in the middle of nowhere Florida.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what $20 gets me in the middle of nowhere Florida.


Don't worry that was the speed I used to have for 2 years, bundled with att's home phone that we never ever plugged in and we paid 104 a month just for that...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what $20 gets me in the middle of nowhere Florida.


Don't worry, I pay three bucks more for a 1M down .25M up speed.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Don't worry, I pay three bucks more for a 1M down .25M up speed.


Ouch...is that in the US or another country? LOL. Until 3 years ago I was paying $10 for 56k so I guess it could be worse. Sometimes I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper for telecoms to make 4G or better towers compared to the costs of underground cabling/fiber.


----------



## offroadz

I live in a rural area where I get only 1.5m down 0.5m up for $50 a month in Canada. I would jump on a celluar setup in a heart beat but those dam data caps are ridiculous. They need to get rid of it.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Ouch...is that in the US or another country? LOL. Until 3 years ago I was paying $10 for 56k so I guess it could be worse. Sometimes I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper for telecoms to make 4G or better towers compared to the costs of underground cabling/fiber.


Near the capital of Malaysia.


----------



## renekluitenberg

Here is mine:

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3017874342


----------



## Nemesis158

we are paying $30+/mo for 1.5, which weve never gotten. its usually at around 1.3, but not today.....


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


That's cheating, using a server 5400 miles away


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> That's cheating, using a server 5400 miles away


I did a little more than that to achieve those results lol


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I live in a rural area where I get only 1.5m down 0.5m up for $50 a month in Canada. I would jump on a celluar setup in a heart beat but those dam data caps are ridiculous. They need to get rid of it.


Whereabouts? A lot of last mile services will happily route a cable or do dry loop for a small fee (routing a cable obviously being more expensive).

Anyway here is mine:



It's about 80$ a month w/400gb cap or so. We get screwed in eastern canada. In western canada, shaw offers 150mbps/25mbps w/500gb cap for 5$ less. Could be worse though as the internet is extremely reliable with cogeco -- we're talking not a single outage in 5 years as well as never having to wait more than 2 mins for a service agent. You can't buy that type of support...oh wait, I guess I do.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

School internet is Gigabit Fiber from the University of Windsor but we only have wireless-G and high traffic

EDIT: idk what happened but the pings been reduced

TELUS LTE in windsor,ON

Cogeco Ultimate 30 recently upgraded to 30/10 from 30/2 and ping is alot better


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Ouch...is that in the US or another country? LOL. Until 3 years ago I was paying $10 for 56k so I guess it could be worse. Sometimes I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper for telecoms to make 4G or better towers compared to the costs of underground cabling/fiber.


To put up a 4G tower underground fiber is required for good speeds, plus getting permits, tower itself. Antennas, LTE radios and RRU's can cost upwards of $250,000 so i think just running fiber would be cheaper.


----------



## InsideJob

Recently got a job installing Bell FibreOP. Did my personal installation today...
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3027959352


----------



## Nadak

Here is mine:
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3031345921


----------



## Mr-Scott

There's mine


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Recently got a job installing Bell FibreOP. Did my personal installation today...
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3027959352


You should "have an accident" that increases your speed as much as you can without them noticing


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3033707127


----------



## AMD20x6

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3033732104

I'm paying $20/month for 10mbps symmetric. I can go up to 100mbps for $125 a month. How about NOT.

No caps, of course.


----------



## victini91

I don't get it. My data caps should be over the limit now, but still my line goes at its nominal speed. Lucky, I guess.








P.S: Data Plan, Celcom Advanced 10.2 Mbps, Data Limit 15 GB for 209 (about 70 bucks).


----------



## MIGhunter

Uverse in my area just upgraded. Is there a way to lower my ping?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Uverse in my area just upgraded. Is there a way to lower my ping?


Move closer to the server


----------



## s3l3ct3d8794

There is mine.


----------



## rockdog99

That's mine







Perks of London!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockdog99*
> 
> 
> 
> That's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perks of London!


My school has the same ISP. I got 150/150 7ms on speed test results in 2009.


----------



## rockdog99

Haha I know, its awesome coming from a 5mb line


----------



## ImJJames

Nothing impressive but the connection is all to myself wired so its more than enough







$44/Month Unlimited

Also I find it weird but when I download big files I stay steady at 2.2-2.5 MB download rate, according to speed test I shouldn't even see past 2.0MB download, weird.


----------



## Racersnare21

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3052350117

$50/Month with Time Warner without their "Turbo Boost." Guess it's not too bad by US standards.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3052350117
> 
> $50/Month with Time Warner without their "Turbo Boost." Guess it's not too bad by US standards.


Thats standard internet where I am from, LA, CA. That speed cost us only $34/month on our TWC.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Yay! school upgraded the guest network to N. Too bad I only use the private network. Also, whole school is still run off a single 100mbit switch.


----------



## sniperpowa

They raised mine yesterday.


----------



## FPSViking

Middle of the day so my Upload is almost half of what it normally is.


----------



## FatalProximity

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3056842753

bam


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3056842753
> 
> bam


Get outta here


----------



## HPE1000

I like how this is advertised as 30 down


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Get outta here


Test done at work, not home


----------



## ASUSfreak

Oh... then I have some other numbers









Not mine ofcourse


----------



## 6sick6

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3079644300

That's my 10/10 Mb for 16€ a month


----------



## ABeta

Charter finally got off their lazy butts and decided to fix the congestion issue in my area:


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Charter finally got off their lazy butts and decided to fix the congestion issue in my area:


Nice upload...


----------



## jetpuck73

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3096417555


----------



## Cheaptrick

Here's mine...



The US sucks on internet speed.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> The US sucks on internet speed.


Same with Canada :


----------



## lester007

On my nokia 1020


----------



## Cheaptrick

The good old USA is short of upload speed. Symetrical internet service (mainly available only in business) is priced like gold.


----------



## Penryn

I got a "free speed upgrade". When I signed up I went for 22/5 iirc. This is what I am currently testing at:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I got a "free speed upgrade". When I signed up I went for 22/5 iirc. This is what I am currently testing at:


If you mean you're supposed to get 22/5, it will go down to 22/5 eventually









I got a free upgrade to 120/12 and for about a week I was getting 160/16.


----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The good old USA is short of upload speed. Symetrical internet service (mainly available only in business) is priced like gold.


My brother's power board sells gigabit symmetrical for 70 bucks a month. I'm sure EPB has been mentioned in this thread before, but Chattanooga TN is quite easily the best ISP in the country imo.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you mean you're supposed to get 22/5, it will go down to 22/5 eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a free upgrade to 120/12 and for about a week I was getting 160/16.


No I was previously getting 22/5 for about a year. Usually my speed tests would top out at 24-25 down if I was lucky. They sent an email a few weeks ago saying they were doing an across the board speed upgrade and we should be seeing it. So now I get that 32/7. Seems like the work is completed.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfej*
> 
> My brother's power board sells gigabit symmetrical for 70 bucks a month. I'm sure EPB has been mentioned in this thread before, but Chattanooga TN is quite easily the best ISP in the country imo.


My 50/5 cable internet costs me about $90 a month. I'm not hoping for Google Fiber cuz it's a long way to go for it to come to Chicago. Symetrical internet service is still not within reach for home users here. It's just too expensive.


----------



## SeeThruHead

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3103690447


----------



## Neskia

Got a ASUS Dual Band 3x3 Gigabit Router and an ethernet connection for my house. So happy now ^^


----------



## hokk

Just installed 20ms less ping

x4 speed from my old crap xD


----------



## gordesky1

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3121477856
At home Ping is usely 3 to 8 avg


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The good old USA is short of upload speed. Symetrical internet service (mainly available only in business) is priced like gold.


Don't be so sure!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfej*
> 
> My brother's power board sells gigabit symmetrical for 70 bucks a month. I'm sure EPB has been mentioned in this thread before, but Chattanooga TN is quite easily the best ISP in the country imo.


^^ This!

I ran this test while the wife is watching Netflix and my son is gaming. If I had a router capable of the full bandwidth, it would have been higher.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3121509298

$70/mo with no data limits.
I have posted this before, but it makes me feel good to do it again.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, we finally got tired of Verizon FiOS ... not because of service or speed, both were top notch ... because their prices were getting insane.

Sure I enjoyed having 50/25 internet, but for $65 less a month, I now get ...



Basically the same inbound and half the outbound speed.


----------



## iandroo888




----------



## kakajiufa

i did with my other computer that was not connected to the router was a little more than two times that


----------



## FEAR.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3122059244

Pretty embarassing after those last few. *cough* Whole thread! *cough*


----------



## Gooberman

I'm liking it


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## jamaican voodoo




----------



## fleetfeather

get on my level Australia

Inb4 someone from UQ or USyd comes and tops my score (I have a old ST from UQ with 450Mb/s down... Ill have to go find it)


----------



## ozlay

meh
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3136027905


----------



## trojan92

From this









To this http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3129863717


----------



## Hefner

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3136099119


----------



## Neskia

Does anyone know of a fiber ISP in the New York / New England area?


----------



## General121

You'd have to be WAY more specific.
For example in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania there is Verizon fios and comcast


----------



## Krullmeister

Sweden <3


----------



## Ovrclck




----------



## andre02

I pay 9$ a month for this. Fiber optics, unlimited. I see some scary fees where you guys live.


----------



## Neskia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You'd have to be WAY more specific.
> For example in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania there is Verizon fios and comcast


I live in the lower Connecticut area. I know FiOS exists but its crazy expensive compared to what I'm paying.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neskia*
> 
> I live in the lower Connecticut area. I know FiOS exists but its crazy expensive compared to what I'm paying.


For me, once I went FioS. Nothing compares. I won't move anywhere that isn't FioS ready.


----------



## ozlay

i envy some of you kids with your fast Internet i got the fastest i can get in my area at 12mbs


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> i envy some of you kids with your fast Internet i got the fastest i can get in my area at 12mbs


Fastest I can get in my country is 100, fastest in my area? 2.


----------



## Blindsay

not sure if I posted since I upgraded to 105/20


----------



## bavarianblessed

I need a better router. Still good for $70/mo


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> 
> 
> I need a better router. Still good for $70/mo


Great isn't it? I won't live anywhere EPB isn't.....
§


----------



## lolllll117

just got a speed boost


----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## Jakeey802

New Optus Cable installation.
Hopefully getting fibre optic next week

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3152640004


----------



## akaNaga

Provider finally gave me my free update! http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3154003494 YAY!


----------



## JayParekh

I got me an upgrade too!

+1 to Rapid internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## Freakn

Through a wireless connection


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn*
> 
> 
> 
> Through a wireless connection


yewww nbn!


----------



## Muskaos




----------



## andrews2547

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3178967944

yay mobile internet in a rural area


----------



## djogoku




----------



## hatlesschimp




----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Durvelle27

T-Mobile LTE on my Nexus 4


----------



## Xyro TR1

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/692502023

T-Mo LTE on my LG G2. Cat4 LTE is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Apple Pi

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3219848482

Here's Mine at home It's supposed to be Gig but it's always a bit short


----------



## ShortySmalls




----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3219848482
> 
> Here's Mine at home It's supposed to be Gig but it's always a bit short


I have the same problem, but mine is due to the networking equipment I have here. Very few, if any, consumer grade network gear will actually provide a full gigabit of throughput.
What are you using to access the internet?

§


----------



## bigredishott

Well I upgraded my business class to 50/10 today.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3241896389

£10/$16US a month for 6 months then £20/$32US after that (free line rental FTW)


----------



## nightfox

korea server



San Francisco california server


----------



## Kellychou

Not breaking any records but for the price of 20 euros a month it's amazing


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellychou*
> 
> Not breaking any records but for the price of 20 euros a month it's amazing


And here I am paying 50 Euro a month for 8/1 Mbps well that included 10 Euro for television but still...


----------



## Kellychou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> And here I am paying 50 Euro a month for 8/1 Mbps well that included 10 Euro for television but still...


that's very expensive for such a low speed, not to rub it in but for the same price you get 250+ here
i always saw NL as a very well developed country in terms of internet speeds / price
but i suppose the prices skyrockets if your not in a house connected to fibre


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kellychou*
> 
> that's very expensive for such a low speed, not to rub it in but for the same price you get 250+ here
> i always saw NL as a very well developed country in terms of internet speeds / price
> but i suppose the prices skyrockets if your not in a house connected to fibre


Well the most painfull part is that a 1Gbps link would only cost 20 Euros more if it was to be available but there is only copper in the ground here and with the people/km^2 in my area being extremely low no bright future. But hey there is a friend of mine that lives 200 meters from here and he has like 2/1Mbps with massive ping and his speeds being cut in a fifth in the evening. (I actually consider myself lucky to be able to stream most things with little problems as long as I don't go all out)


----------



## Pr0xy

Paying for 25Mbps, getting 57+


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Paying for 25Mbps, getting 57+


That's insane. Guess you own the modem?

This is all i'm getting...


----------



## Tokztero

Its only $40 a month in dormitory.


----------



## Edibrac

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3274158506


----------



## Tamber

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3276374453

Paying for 10 Mbps at $109/mo. Cheapest is 3 Mbps for $89.
Serious rip off but that is the Alaska for ya.


----------



## GlowingBurrito




----------



## gab195

Paying for 75/25. Well that's Comcast for ya


----------



## BeOtCh




----------



## Phixit




----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> That's insane. Guess you own the modem?
> 
> This is all i'm getting...


Yes I own the modem; motorola sb121 and my router is a Dlink DIR 628


----------



## kyle170

Marist College.... Backbone is Lightower (Which just experienced a MASSIVE DDoS attack today at 5PM)


----------



## mikeseth

*Update:* Downgraded to Rogers Extreme Plus Unlimited. [45 down / 4 up / Unlimited Usage]


Rogers kept hiking the bill for New Ultimate with Unlimited usage [150 / 10 / Unlimited]. Considering I don't use it as much as I used to, best option was to downgrade. They did up the speed for Ultimate shortly thereafter to 250 / 20 / Unlimited (+$30).


----------



## Slade Surfer

Booo Yaaaa!!


----------



## FEAR.

Winning?

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3340086014


----------



## jimthenagual

Hello from Japan!
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3340096219


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

I would, but its nothing special.


----------



## bavarianblessed

I've posted here before but why not











Yes that's my home residential connection, not a university or my job.


----------



## Slade Surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> I've posted here before but why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's my home residential connection, not a university or my job.


----------



## Valor958

Well, I pay $45/mo ($35 on a promo) for 10d/1u... not too impressive and the price point isn't great either. Cincinnati Bell in Cincinnati, OH.

Now good news for Cincinnati is that our City Council is lobbying HARD with Google to get their fiber laid in our city. This is probably the 1st time I was excited about news from our city legislature. Any other Cincinnatians are well aware our city appears to be run by drunk monkeys half the time.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> I've posted here before but why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's my home residential connection, not a university or my job.


WOW Im not gonna lie i had to take a peek at EPB Fiber Optics website to see pricing on a set up like that and wow... I think I might have to move to TN now.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> WOW Im not gonna lie i had to take a peek at EPB Fiber Optics website to see pricing on a set up like that and wow... I think I might have to move to TN now.


It's pretty amazing







They don't throttle anything nor are there any bandwidth caps. They are the perfect ISP, for now anyway. I'm hoping they stay that way.
My fiance is trying to get me to move to a different city when we get married but I'm gonna be fighting that one lol


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> WOW Im not gonna lie i had to take a peek at EPB Fiber Optics website to see pricing on a set up like that and wow... I think I might have to move to TN now.


It really is funny to watch Comcast try to compete. Their advertisements are a joke. EPB put up a billboard that said "We have more bandwidth than the competition has junk mail"
I loved that one!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> It's pretty amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't throttle anything nor are there any bandwidth caps. They are the perfect ISP, for now anyway. I'm hoping they stay that way.
> My fiance is trying to get me to move to a different city when we get married but I'm gonna be fighting that one lol


You know, I actually have to disagree with you. just for one reason brother.
Comcast actually has an advantage over EPB in 1 small area. Fixed IP's. With Comcrack you can get a fixed IP for ~$15/month.
With EPB, in order to be able to get a fixed IP, every EPB account at that address has to be set up as a business account. So the power bill would go up roughly 270% and the connection would more than quadruple for the same connection speed.

While I can't say that it makes me mad about this, they are definitely the best I have seen. As you know, they only recycle your IP if you haven't used the connection for more than 24hrs, or if you use more than 10 times the amount of bandwidth as the average customer.

I do love them. Tell my future sister-in-law that you are not leaving Chattanooga!!!

§


----------



## Nemesis158




----------



## nightfox

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3363146288


----------



## General121

Network acting slower than the usual snail pace today. I hate life.
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3368858736


----------



## philhalo66

$50 per month no data cap


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

New Brunswick, Canada, fiber optic network.


----------



## eno439

Troy ohio time warner


----------



## Nightfallx

Memphis / Comcast


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Austria, Near Vienna. LTE Wireless


----------



## Turzumi

20 euros in Tampere, Finland. Local service provider. Upload should be like 50 but I've got 5 devices on so. Quite happy with this, unlimited of course.


----------



## YuR!34




----------



## hrockh

Virgin media has just upgraded my line from 60/3 to 100/5.
Upload is horrible, but after seeing this thread I won't complain xD
I am paying £30 (actually £15, it is shared between me and my house mate).
Around $50.


And three uk just developed LTE, this is inside my house.


and this is outside


Both of these upgrades required no additional cost (well I had to have a LTE phone)
I'm based in Cardiff UK


----------



## SPMOkc73

Finally replaced my AT&T DSL that was only 6Mb/s...


----------



## Arensethar

On the slowest cable plan (basic plan, other is 100/3, and you usually get above it, friend is on the 100/3, and gets 110-115 mb/s download speed on tests, as isp is kind enough to over-allot bandwidth so there is no slowdowns, consistent 8-10 MB/s in some downloads, he downloaded the entire BF4 in under an hour), its $79 a month for 200gb of quota, 30/1 cable (usually get consistent 3-4 MB/s download speed from steam/origin servers). Even when it's only downloading at 1-2 MB/s it still feels plenty fast, and being able to download from steam at 2-3 MB/s and still have bandwidth for streaming youtube is great. Nice thing is i never seem to experience 'peak' times or any slowdowns ever, even during mid-afternoon or night i can download at my full line speed, and i'm the last house on the line.


----------



## Pavix

An update to mine



iMon 100/10


----------



## Mopar63

Here we go...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Virgin media has just upgraded my line from 60/3 to 100/5.
> Upload is horrible, but after seeing this thread I won't complain xD
> I am paying £30 (actually £15, it is shared between me and my house mate).
> Around $50.
> *snip*
> 
> Both of these upgrades required no additional cost (well I had to have a LTE phone)
> I'm based in Cardiff UK


I should only get my upgrade at the end of this year


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I should only get my upgrade at the end of this year


I was supposed to get the update between september and october 2014, but Virgin decided to be nicer















Maybe you'll get lucky soon


----------



## xBlitzerx

At work









http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3408581945


----------



## IMKR

wat the ... you guys are getting so fast internet speed for so cheap ...
from the USA, this is what im getting


for $55 a month .............


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I was supposed to get the update between september and october 2014, but Virgin decided to be nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll get lucky soon


I doubt it







Even back when they were still NTL, they were usually a bit later than the expected upgrade date for me.


----------



## Nightfallx

revamped







.


----------



## InsideJob

Upgraded fibreop bundle









http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3413608998


----------



## Attero87

At home


----------



## Freiza

Anyone seen this from BT?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25840502


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freiza*
> 
> Anyone seen this from BT?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25840502


Yes..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461173/bbc-fastest-ever-broadband-passes-speed-test-1-4tb-s


----------



## iinversion

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3413862372


----------



## johnvosh

Here's what I'm getting at my hotel in Drayton Valley right now. It really sucks, because later in the night once it fills up the speed goes down to about .4Mbps (or less) down and next to nothing up


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Here's what I'm getting at my hotel in Drayton Valley right now. It really sucks, because later in the night once it fills up the speed goes down to about .4Mbps (or less) down and next to nothing up


That is why you should always have a spare flock of courier pigeons to carry your packets for you.


----------



## ShadowAS1

Just because I need something to brag about







JK, my new connection is awesome.

And no, I'm not on a campus or such, this is a dutch residential FttH connection. All houses in our town can get these speeds.


----------



## Freiza

From my school in North Wales with a DSL cable connection


----------



## SantaClaw




----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*


Dat symmetry...


----------



## SantaClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Dat symmetry...


100/100 Fiber internett, it's about 160$ a month really stable connection..


----------



## Papas

2014-04-03-19-33-09.png 1156k .png file


Sprint 4g. I am getting up to 40/10 at times.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowAS1*
> 
> Just because I need something to brag about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK, my new connection is awesome.
> 
> And no, I'm not on a campus or such, this is a dutch residential FttH connection. All houses in our town can get these speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Dat symmetry...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> 100/100 Fiber internett, it's about 160$ a month really stable connection..


It is hard to find a server that will let my $70/mo home connection stretch its legs..

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3416597690

I love this company! Their service is incredible, as well as the customer service too!
§


----------



## killabytes

You guys and your megabits, how about some MEGABYTES!


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> You guys and your megabits, how about some MEGABYTES!


Yes, MB is great when measuring a connection!
I downloaded some steam stuff when I did a reformat.
All of the steam games I was downloading totaled ~120MB/s.
Unfortunately, that doesn't happen too often. It is hard to find servers that will actually upload stuff to you that will use the full 1gbps connection.

§


----------



## SantaClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> It is hard to find a server that will let my $70/mo home connection stretch its legs..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3416597690
> 
> I love this company! Their service is incredible, as well as the customer service too!
> §


Hehe..at least you live somewhere civilized/populated, I live 5 km from the border to Russia, in the very north of Norway in a "town" with less than 6000 inhabitants, and I have to drive about 930 miles to get to a city with over 30 000 inhabitants.. ...









I'd say, given the circumstances, that my connection is more impressive in a way. hehe...


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> Hehe..at least you live somewhere civilized/populated, I live 5 km from the border to Russia, in the very north of Norway in a "town" with less than 6000 inhabitants, and I have to drive about 930 miles to get to a city with over 30 000 inhabitants.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say, given the circumstances, that my connection is more impressive in a way. hehe...


I couldn't agree more!
Man, that really is impressive. I wouldn't think that would even be possible there.

§


----------



## Wirerat

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3418607392


----------



## SantaClaw

Not quite as impressive when I'm behind my VPN


----------



## ASUSfreak

Yay, they FINALLY did something with the upload speed... Still a looooooong way to go


----------



## ASUSfreak

ooops wrong guy replied


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> It is hard to find a server that will let my $70/mo home connection stretch its legs..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3416597690
> 
> I love this company! Their service is incredible, as well as the customer service too!
> §


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*


If I am going to get anything more out of this, I am going to have to build my own router or buy a business class router. The service is 1000mbps up/down.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3427126735

But still, $70 for my *home connection*, I think that will be enough.
§


----------



## KBOMB

Grr all you people with fiber make me uber jelly. comcast and at&t suck. Need some better ISPs here in chicagoland.


----------



## Jakeey802

Damn Australian internet. Why can't it be as good as US )':


----------



## SawyerAngelo

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3435220019

Yeah, I feel SO bad for your slow Australian internet lol.

I think it may be lying about the ping too cause I never see less than 200ms ping when playing titanfall, it usually hovers around 250ms. I guess that's what I get for living in bum f***ing egypt


----------



## Fyrin




----------



## Simkin

50/50 Fiber.

I could get 70/70, but its too expensive..


----------



## Wihglah




----------



## ZealotKi11er

I pay $50 CAD a month for 35/3 Cable. Also its Unlimited download. Funny fact is while this is faster then my old 6/0.8 DSL connection i am not downloading any more then i did before. Until 4K content i am good. Don't really see the point of faster speeds.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3450838549


----------



## Apexii22

That's my home connection.
Australia - National Broadband Network
Provider: Internode
Speed: 100mbit
Cost: $109p/month
350gb download / unlim upload.


----------



## Zero_

Am I fast?

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3450851072


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_*
> 
> Am I fast?
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3450851072


Thats up to you to decide









but the way i see it, its decent enough, the upspeed is very low tough.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apexii22*
> 
> 
> 
> That's my home connection.
> Australia - National Broadband Network
> Provider: Internode
> Speed: 100mbit
> Cost: $109p/month
> 350gb download / unlim upload.


same boat as me, my router is holding me back from getting my whole 100mbps, if I connect directly to my modem I get 120mbps.


----------



## Arizonian

Passing by this section and thought I'd take the test.


----------



## hokk

Maybe i should upgrade to faster but this does me fine for now.

$/£/€ - 0 p/m

at the moment

normally its like £25 or something without line rental

Unlimited data.


----------



## mohit9206

Everyone should feel pity for me


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3473535133

My awesome Aussie net

$120 a month, 300GB down, unlimited uploads on an overloaded ADSL2+ exchange









I want real fiber for the uploads


----------



## Jakeey802

10Mb/s on ADSL2+ 0o
How far from the exchange are you?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> 10Mb/s on ADSL2+ 0o
> How far from the exchange are you?


About 1.5km away but the exchange is completely overloaded, its got 4 schools, hospital, about 200 shops and god knows how many houses on it

They give us ADSL1 speeds to compensate for the load


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3473535133
> 
> *My awesome Aussie net*
> 
> $120 a month, 300GB down, unlimited uploads on an overloaded ADSL2+ exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want real fiber for the uploads


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is that sarcasm?


Possibly


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> They give us ADSL1 speeds to compensate for the load


I used to get 1.2Mb/s on ADSL2+ at 2.2km as the crow flies. Try living on that for four years haha


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> I used to get 1.2Mb/s on ADSL2+ at 2.2km as the crow flies. Try living on that for four years haha


I use to get that with Telstra on this line, changed to Internode and got a pretty big boost but I hate my upload speed


----------



## Tyrannocanis

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3485146922


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Not bad for Time Warner.


----------



## ShadoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apexii22*
> 
> 
> 
> That's my home connection.
> Australia - National Broadband Network
> Provider: Internode
> Speed: 100mbit
> Cost: $109p/month
> 350gb download / unlim upload.


Wait.....Is that an old plan from internode? I've never seen a 350gb plan with unlimited upload.

I'm currently on 300Gb w/ both ways counted (so dirty on that!) for $95 a month (Opticomm Estate FTTH not NBN, offered plans are the same either way on node atm)

Wish there was a decent ISP with unlimited upload (Theres always exetel but i wouldn't touch them, unless they were giving it away







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakeey802*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Australian internet. Why can't it be as good as US )':


I reckon ! Such a bad deal the US peeps can pay $70 a month and get 500+mbps, we pay ~$100+ (aud) a month, maximum we can get is 100/40.

That said, 100/40mbps totally does me atm coming from 3/.5mbps adsl2 lol can't really complain, speedtest sez i'm faster than 99% of aus, can't whine too much about that









Heres my updated speedtest (now that they've fixed some bandwidth issues in my estate and i can pull more than 40mbps....)



Can never push more than 32-33mbps up on speedtest though when uploading a file properly (like ftp or something) it'll reach the 40mbps so go figure


----------



## Gooberman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadoX*
> 
> Wait.....Is that an old plan from internode? I've never seen a 350gb plan with unlimited upload.
> 
> I'm currently on 300Gb w/ both ways counted (so dirty on that!) for $95 a month (Opticomm Estate FTTH not NBN, offered plans are the same either way on node atm)
> 
> Wish there was a decent ISP with unlimited upload (Theres always exetel but i wouldn't touch them, unless they were giving it away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I reckon ! Such a bad deal the US peeps can pay $70 a month and get 500+mbps, we pay ~$100+ (aud) a month, maximum we can get is 100/40.
> 
> That said, 100/40mbps totally does me atm coming from 3/.5mbps adsl2 lol can't really complain, speedtest sez i'm faster than 99% of aus, can't whine too much about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my updated speedtest (now that they've fixed some bandwidth issues in my estate and i can pull more than 40mbps....)
> 
> 
> 
> Can never push more than 32-33mbps up on speedtest though when uploading a file properly (like ftp or something) it'll reach the 40mbps so go figure


The mass majority of us can't get those speeds. The best consumer connection I can currently get is 105/10(Comcast) i want some fiberrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gooberman*
> 
> The mass majority of us can't get those speeds. The best consumer connection I can currently get is 105/10(Comcast) i want some fiberrrrrrrrrrrr


they say 105/10 but it's actually faster then that.


----------



## jaydude

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3497002483


----------



## Gooberman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> they say 105/10 but it's actually faster then that.


yeah I know i have the 50/10 which is actually 56/11 but still not anywhere close to 500+ which i would really love


----------



## Nightfallx

I think this thread is kind of funny though, I'd say 95% of everyone that has around 90-95mbps would be in the 100's if they had a gigabit router.


----------



## G0T CaMeL T0ES

Currently $250+ for U300 tv package/24mbps down. Either at&t or comcast are the only providers in my area (East coast southern fl) and comcast customer service blows and is a lot more expensive. I just want google fiber already.


----------



## lilchronic

comcast just doubled my speed a couple days ago


----------



## beers

Hit a pretty good LTE spot with my phone at a wedding reception last night:


----------



## 8800GT

Pretty decent internet for Canada (we have the telecommunications backbone of a 3rd world country).

I pay for 120/10. Safe to say I get that. $64.95 per month. Supposed to be 80$ but I just call every year and threaten to cancel my internet and they just give me the promo price if I keep their phone line. 425 GB dl and ul combined. Must say though they are reliable as hell. Have been with them for 7 years now, internet has only gone down 2x and once was after a hurricane.


----------



## Spectre21

Ping 16ms to Amsterdam.
No data limit, unlimited. FTTH. Superb service, only gone down once since i've had it. Had it for about a year now, excellent!!


----------



## sciencegey

Much internet. Very speed. (just look at that upload







At least I get a fast download, especially for the price!)


----------



## Spectre21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciencegey*
> 
> 
> Much internet. Very speed. (just look at that upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I get a fast download, especially for the price!)


that is good!, upload these days, unless your hosting servers or uploading big files, dont need it.


----------



## Kavster12

New Zealand ADSL :/
Hopefully both the download and upload triple if not quadruple once I get fiber installed.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> comcast just doubled my speed a couple days ago


they did my download but upload still same not sure why


----------



## Chelate

Earlier, I was getting about 0.6Mbit/s download.


----------



## Diffident




----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciencegey*
> 
> 
> Much internet. Very speed. (just look at that upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I get a fast download, especially for the price!)


huh i thought that whole place was getting FTTP 50Mb + like jersey


----------



## sciencegey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> huh i thought that whole place was getting FTTP 50Mb + like jersey


Nope. We have a maximum of 50MB/s down and 5MB/s up, but it's FTTC, which is a maximum of 1km away. Cable and Wireless got bought by a company in some place i've never hear of and now they only care about screwing people over!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

50Mb/s (megabits) not 50MB/s(megabytes)


----------



## 331149

I upload a lot so


----------



## Bogs

I get 115 down when not connected to my router.

With router:



Without router:


Happy.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> With router:
> 
> Without router:


Y u no beefier router


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Y u no beefier router


I have an RT-AC68U


----------



## 331149

Get rid of that DoS protection, so unnecessary in a private home.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Y u no beefier router


I have an RT-AC68U







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Get rid of that DoS protection, so unnecessary in a private home.


It's disabled.


----------



## 331149

Updated firmware to 3.0.0.4.374.5656? 5656 totally destroyed the speed and stability of my n56u so I reverted to back to the prev firmware and instantly noticed a speed bump when loading webpages + it does not randomly disconnect from twitch. Looking at the firmware for your router it seems to have the same version number and "fixes" as the n56u.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Updated firmware to 3.0.0.4.374.5656? 5656 totally destroyed the speed and stability of my n56u so I reverted to back to the prev firmware and instantly noticed a speed bump when loading webpages + it does not randomly disconnect from twitch. Looking at the firmware for your router it seems to have the same version number and "fixes" as the n56u.


That I did do, yes. I ran DD-WRT for a few hours but that actually seemed to make the speed worse (in the creators defense the version for this router isn't stable yet). I might look at another open source firmware like Tomato or something. I definitely don't want to go back to an older ASUS firmware version. There was too many security problems in the past few months that I wouldn't be able to sleep easy.


----------



## DizZz




----------



## SlyFox

Charter just doubled my download speed yesterday for no extra charge. Currently paying $40 a month.


----------



## RussianJ

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3546219249

Speeds are up from 35/8 for no reason? No complaints.


----------



## KhaOSPhantom

2014 Charter Spectrum Internet Speed Increases

Throughout 2014, Charter Spectrum is providing a speed increase at no additional cost to our residential customers giving you more productivity and at the same price as your current speed tier.

Our Internet Plus 30mbps package will be increased to up to 60 mbps as we launch our new Charter Spectrum suite of products. Charter Spectrum will launch in all markets as those markets are upgraded to all digital. You will be notified of speed increases in your area by direct mail, email, TV advertisements, and bill statement messaging.

http://www.myaccount.charter.com/customers/support.aspx?supportarticleid=59#speedincreases


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*


Nice speeds, who is your ISP and where did you get that script? I want to see how my gigabit connection fares with it


----------



## tompsonn

Ya'll ready. OK here we go.

I'm about to kick all your asses.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3550576052

Or not.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Ya'll ready. OK here we go.


You have defeated us with mediocrity


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> You have defeated us with mediocrity


----------



## tompsonn

More rubbish (20/20 fiber link):

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3551641800


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Ya'll ready. OK here we go.
> 
> I'm about to kick all your asses.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.


A challenger appears



(Heavy torrent usage at time) Usually get around 5/3.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> A challenger appears
> 
> 
> 
> (Heavy torrent usage at time) Usually get around 5/3.












I'd take your upstream anyday







)


----------



## Disturbed117

Though ISP has announced plans to offer 16/3 in a year, at $67/month no cap, So i cant complain much.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Nice speeds, who is your ISP and where did you get that script? I want to see how my gigabit connection fares with it


Here!


----------



## Disturbed117

A little bit better now :/


----------



## sidewaykill

Doesn't get much better in Australia, especially if you aren't on NBN.
Upload speed is horrible, thanks to an awesome single QAM-16 upstream channel!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> 
> Doesn't get much better in Australia, especially if you aren't on NBN.
> Upload speed is horrible, thanks to an awesome single QAM-16 upstream channel!


See that stinks - I'd rather half half


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> See that stinks - I'd rather half half


I'd love Telstra's international peering







. Too bad we can't get anything but Optus Cable, not even ADSL.
Although, if Malcolm and his mates continue with their Multi Mix scheme, HFC will get a solid boost, hopefully. Is your area scheduled for FTTH?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> I'd love Telstra's international peering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad we can't get anything but Optus Cable, not even ADSL.
> Although, if Malcolm and his mates continue with their Multi Mix scheme, HFC will get a solid boost, hopefully. Is your area scheduled for FTTH?


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

FTTH.

LOL.

no.


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> FTTH.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> no.


Well, at least you aren't stuck 3.7km from the exchange getting 4mbps down/0.5mbps up, in one of the most densely populated areas in the country







, paying $110 a month with Telstra hahaha.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> Well, at least you aren't stuck 3.7km from the exchange getting 4mbps down/0.5mbps up, in one of the most densely populated areas in the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , paying $110 a month with Telstra hahaha.


That is true. I'm about 600m (maybe a tad more) from the exchange. Probably should be getting better than what I get for that distance though. I blame it on the old wiring in this house (maybe).


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> That is true. I'm about 600m (maybe a tad more) from the exchange. Probably should be getting better than what I get for that distance though. I blame it on the old wiring in this house (maybe).


Theoretically you should be getting 23-24mbps, but maybe your loop is longer than 600m? Check your line attenuation


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> Theoretically you should be getting 23-24mbps, but maybe your loop is longer than 600m? Check your line attenuation


I did a quick estimate on Google Maps, it's actually about 1.1km (if you follow the road).

I'm about to check that stuff now (which is a PITA because the modem is bridged to my router).


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I did a quick estimate on Google Maps, it's actually about 1.1km (if you follow the road).
> 
> I'm about to check that stuff now (which is a PITA because the modem is bridged to my router).


Even then, you should be getting 20Mbps+. Here is a good reference!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> Even then, you should be getting 20Mbps+. Here is a good reference!


Yep.


----------



## Disturbed117

I would be happy with a 10/3... lol


----------



## tompsonn

Something is wrong.
SNR is too low.


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Something is wrong.
> SNR is too low.


That can't be right, that's ridiculously low. You wouldn't be getting 10mbps + with that, let alone any internet. Your modem is probably reporting in some weird measurement, as many modem/routers do. Is there any other way you could check it?
Scratch that, I was thinking of something else. That isn't an ideal SNR, levels like that are commonly known to cause ADSL instability. Do you ever notice internet dropping, like, frequently?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> That can't be right, that's ridiculously low. You wouldn't be getting 10mbps + with that, let alone any internet. Your modem is probably reporting in some weird measurement, as many modem/routers do. Is there any other way you could check it?


Its a DrayTek Vigor 120. The chip (Infineon Amazon-SE) in this thing is rock solid.

There's no other way to check it... I'm looking at getting a modem with a Trendnet chip in it (probably TP-Link TD-8817) just to see, the Trendnet chips are supposed to be better for shorter distances, but might be unreliable.

And no it never drops out...


----------



## sidewaykill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Its a DrayTek Vigor 120. The chip (Infineon Amazon-SE) in this thing is rock solid.
> 
> There's no other way to check it... I'm looking at getting a modem with a Trendnet chip in it (probably TP-Link TD-8817) just to see, the Trendnet chips are supposed to be better for shorter distances, but might be unreliable.
> 
> And no it never drops out...


Interesting. Maybe you are on a different line profile aimed at stability?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewaykill*
> 
> Interesting. Maybe you are on a different line profile aimed at stability?


I'm on "fast". Interleaving switched off.

I will pick up the el-cheapo TP-Link TD-8817 and see what happens.

I'm still blaming my house wiring. Or some crap with the monitored alarm system. Maybe.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> A challenger appears
> 
> 
> 
> (Heavy torrent usage at time) Usually get around 5/3.


You guys just don't know.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3553519668

This is without anything running in the background.


----------



## tompsonn

Test results with TP-Link TD-8817 modem:


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Test results with TP-Link TD-8817 modem:


I'd love to have your ping.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I'd love to have your ping.


You can have my ping if I can have your upload


----------



## Red1776

I miss Comcast..jeez


----------



## Marc79

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3554302159


----------



## Dark




----------



## tompsonn

Offtopic funzies:

Code:



Code:


gateway kernel: [170423.843357] ip6_route_me_harder: No more route.

Log entry from the Linux kernel whilst I was messing getting the new modem up.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So apparently we got 'upgraded' to the Extreme package....


----------



## hokk

"work"


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Im only paying for ultimate 50


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> 
> 
> Im only paying for ultimate 50


You're one lucky mug then!









Interesting to see how low the UL is with that DL o.o


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> You're one lucky mug then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see how low the UL is with that DL o.o


I was actually told by TWC rep that they are in the process of upgrading to 300Mbps dl and 15 Mbps ul and the price will be the same so yay! lol


----------



## hokk

"Home"


----------



## Blackcurrent

Folks this is the internet I currently have, it is shared with 4 people until my line is fixed.



You should consider yourself lucky.


----------



## famous1994




----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Folks this is the internet I currently have, it is shared with 4 people until my line is fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should consider yourself lucky.


Ahem.....



Also shared with 4 people


----------



## Red1776

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3564251084.png



Quote:


> Ahem.....
> 
> 
> 
> Also shared with 4 people


aha, I don't share cuz I'm a big fuzzy Bi-polar bear that keeps all the bandwidth for myself......

anyone seen my meds?


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem.....
> 
> 
> 
> Also shared with 4 people


----------



## looks

100M/40M 34USD per month, no data caps
ISP recently introduced 300M/100M for 56USD per month, but I can't get it

still on vdsl2, not fiber


----------



## ASUSfreak

ISP updated speed for free again









200/10 see sig


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looks*
> 
> 
> 100M/40M 34USD per month, no data caps
> ISP recently introduced 300M/100M for 56USD per month, but I can't get it
> 
> still on vdsl2, not fiber


WOW, VDSL2 and those speeds??? Here in Belgium we only have 2 (main) providers.

1 is using telephone cable (so VDSL2) and they only manage to give 30/5 or so

The other 1 is coax and currently at 200/10

Fiber is not for near future here... tho there are some test-setups with fiber here, but the governement is holding it back because it's unsafe... (if a child unplugs the cable the light in the fiber could damage the eyes... Not kidding, this is our governements rule... --> but if the same kid pulls out an electrical wire and gets electrocuted is not mentioned in a law







)


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> WOW, VDSL2 and those speeds??? Here in Belgium we only have 2 (main) providers.
> 
> 1 is using telephone cable (so VDSL2) and they only manage to give 30/5 or so
> 
> The other 1 is coax and currently at 200/10
> 
> Fiber is not for near future here... tho there are some test-setups with fiber here, but the governement is holding it back because it's unsafe... (if a child unplugs the cable the light in the fiber could damage the eyes... Not kidding, this is our governements rule... --> but if the same kid pulls out an electrical wire and gets electrocuted is not mentioned in a law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Most VDSL2 services here are 80/20

but are increasing to 120/30

I think the VDSL2 standard can hit maybe 200/60 ish but you would need to sit on the equipment with vectoring and a30 profiles enabled


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Most VDSL2 services here are 80/20
> 
> but are increasing to 120/30
> 
> I think the VDSL2 standard can hit maybe 200/60 ish but you would need to sit on the equipment with vectoring and a30 profiles enabled


Yeah but here they still use copper connections between 2 "centrales" (the boxes on the street) --> they are replacing them with fiber tho...

But also a great thing to live in Belgium is this: they break up the street to lay new sewwers. They finish the job after a few months.

Than after some months they open the exact same street to lay new electric wires or phone cables or ...

And I work on the grid, connecting all those wires







(but I'm not the planner hehehe)

Go Belgium Go


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3582926367


----------



## looks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> WOW, VDSL2 and those speeds??? Here in Belgium we only have 2 (main) providers.
> 
> 1 is using telephone cable (so VDSL2) and they only manage to give 30/5 or so
> 
> The other 1 is coax and currently at 200/10
> 
> Fiber is not for near future here... tho there are some test-setups with fiber here, but the governement is holding it back because it's unsafe... (if a child unplugs the cable the light in the fiber could damage the eyes... Not kidding, this is our governements rule... --> but if the same kid pulls out an electrical wire and gets electrocuted is not mentioned in a law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


sorry, not specific enough, vdsl2 was referring to my current plan 100M/40M, the 300M/100M is through fiber only. (though if your house is close to ISP's structure, you can get fiber at any speeds, even low ones like 20M/5M, better ping than vdsl2)


----------



## Spacedinvader

How many of us go "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" when we hit top speed but then get well below top for the screeny?









edit: with 2 video streams running



paying 37 for 160 / sommat (10 or so I think, don't care)


----------



## offroadz

Bell is coming to install my FibreOP tomorrow cant wait, going from 80/8 cable to 175/30 fibre.


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3582926367
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> How many of us go "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" when we hit top speed but then get well below top for the screeny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: with 2 video streams running
> 
> 
> 
> paying 37 for 160 / sommat (10 or so I think, don't care)


That happened to me with my last speedtest (that one I posted above). It got up to 162 Mb/s download D:


----------



## andrews2547

Phone on wifi


----------



## LMP

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3585953259


----------



## offroadz

New bell fibre op, had to disable their wifi and use my own router, was getting terrible speeds with theirs.


----------



## cky2k6

Hopefully more people switch to Verizon, I'll just stick with my "inferior" cable for half the price of fios.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Look what 35$ a month gets me!


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3600153582

This is what I get for $85 a month


----------



## Maris1




----------



## jmcda

Those internet connections put Canadian isp's to shame.








I used to think my broadband was decent, now I feel like I'm on dial-up. At $60 a month to boot, just for the interwebz.
I'm too embarassed to post it.








Okay, I'll post it:


----------



## Bogs

Don't know how this happened, but while downloading Titanfall I was getting ridiculous speeds!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Don't know how this happened, but while downloading Titanfall I was getting ridiculous speeds!


Yeah that happened to me as well. I think it's because you are downloading the compressed audio files and they are a lot smaller when packed then uncompressed. In reality, the dl is probably only 25-30gb or so.


----------



## Crazydood

It could be better, but I don`t pay for it hehe.


----------



## teckno-uzi

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3608503491 not too shabby for just myself here in my apartment.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> 
> 
> Look what 35$ a month gets me!


Nice! I have to pay twice that to get those speeds 
BTW you need a better router to get full upload most likely. Look for WAN to LAN throughput figures http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lanwan/router-charts/view


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Nice! I have to pay twice that to get those speeds
> BTW you need a better router to get full upload most likely. Look for WAN to LAN throughput figures http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lanwan/router-charts/view


I'm sick of living in Vermont. So Chattanooga has fiber? I wouldn't mind moving elsewhere that has fiber.


----------



## lightsout

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3612539319

Timewarner just boosted the speeds in my city (huntington beach) went from 20/2 to 100/10 FOR FREE!


----------



## andrews2547

Getting internet speeds increased for free happens all the time in the UK. A year ago my internet speed was increased from 100 Mbps to 120 Mbps for free, and a few months ago they increased it from 120 Mbps to 152 Mbps for free. My ISP said they are going to increase the speed again from 152 Mbps to 200 Mbps for free in 8-10 months and said that will be free as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Getting internet speeds increased for free happens all the time in the UK. A year ago my internet speed was increased from 100 Mbps to 120 Mbps for free, and a few months ago they increased it from 120 Mbps to 152 Mbps for free. My ISP said they are going to increase the speed again from 152 Mbps to 200 Mbps for free in 8-10 months and said that will be free as well.


I know I have been jealous of other countries we have been shafted for too long over here. BUt I gotta say 5x faster for free is pretty sweet!


----------



## mksteez




----------



## N3C14R

VDSL. Atleast downs speed is faster than the 30/100 fibre plan my ISP has for the same price.


----------



## parityboy

*@N3C14R*

That 30/100 plan sounds OK for running a seedbox.







Is it over VDSL as well, or would that be fibre?


----------



## iLLicit1

Time Warner's 300/20 package. Cheapskates need to give us more upload!

EDIT: Price of package is $64.99 per Time Warner's new speed boosts in the LA / OC areas.

Bill shows Ultimate 300 price of $107.99 with a -$43.00 discount right under it. Existing customer of 15 years.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner's 300/20 package. Cheapskates need to give us more upload!


That download is crazy for a home connection.


----------



## iLLicit1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That download is crazy for a home connection.


Aren't you the guy I picked up that pair of Asus monitors + stand from?

They are still going strong









Got any other stuff laying around?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That download is crazy for a home connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the guy I picked up that pair of Asus monitors + stand from?
> 
> They are still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any other stuff laying around?
Click to expand...

Oh hey what's up man. Yup that was me. You got a pretty sweet deal if I remember correctly. I've calmed down on the buying and selling lol. Glad to hear they are still doing good.


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Yeah but here they still use copper connections between 2 "centrales" (the boxes on the street) --> they are replacing them with fiber tho...
> 
> But also a great thing to live in Belgium is this: they break up the street to lay new sewwers. They finish the job after a few months.
> 
> Than after some months they open the exact same street to lay new electric wires or phone cables or ...
> 
> And I work on the grid, connecting all those wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but I'm not the planner hehehe)
> 
> Go Belgium Go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Getting internet speeds increased for free happens all the time in the UK. A year ago my internet speed was increased from 100 Mbps to 120 Mbps for free, and a few months ago they increased it from 120 Mbps to 152 Mbps for free. My ISP said they are going to increase the speed again from 152 Mbps to 200 Mbps for free in 8-10 months and said that will be free as well.


TBH this doesnt apply to most of the uk only virgin media with their campaign to have the highest headline speed while most customers get massive congestion and super fast 152Mbps becomes 10Mbps at peak times due to over subscriptions (not saying it happens to you)

but just look on their forum if you speak out you get banned by mods pretty quickly for complaining about bad speeds


----------



## looks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner's 300/20 package. Cheapskates need to give us more upload!
> 
> EDIT: Price of package is $64.99 per Time Warner's new speed boosts in the LA / OC areas.
> 
> Bill shows Ultimate 300 price of $107.99 with a -$43.00 discount right under it. Existing customer of 15 years.


are there any data caps?


----------



## iLLicit1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looks*
> 
> are there any data caps?


No data caps. We typically average about 600gb a month, but have gone much higher without any e-mails or anything.


----------



## looks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> No data caps. We typically average about 600gb a month, but have gone much higher without any e-mails or anything.


wow, so comcast removed the data cap policy, or is it only for the low end speeds.

edit : my bad, your on TWC, not on comcast XDDD


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looks*
> 
> wow, so comcast removed the data cap policy, or is it only for the low end speeds.
> 
> edit : my bad, your on TWC, not on comcast XDDD


Depends on the price tier.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm sick of living in Vermont. So Chattanooga has fiber? I wouldn't mind moving elsewhere that has fiber.


Indeed we do but like I said, it's twice the price. But really who would complain about Gigabit fiber at $70/mo. Come on down, it's pretty nice here


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Indeed we do but like I said, it's twice the price. But really who would complain about Gigabit fiber at $70/mo. Come on down, it's pretty nice here


I'll consider it.


----------



## T-bone Steak

Just moved to my first apartment, 25/5 for $30, obviously exceeding that!
Also, full native IPv6 support all around!


----------



## DizZz

New virtual desktop


----------



## NitrousX

Just moved into our new office at work!


----------



## adamkatt

The ping is always 25 typically , 25/100/100.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Server:


Home through VPN:


Home without VPN:


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Server:
> 
> 
> Home through VPN:
> 
> 
> Home without VPN:


What VPN


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Private Internet Access

That test was done using the Netherlands server. Apparently I was using the London server despite the fact I use Netherlands all the time...


----------



## MCCSolutions

FROM ONE END OF THE Country to the OTHER!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM ONE END OF THE Country to the OTHER!


http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3679310389

From one country to another.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Ur upload is good but no where close, hope you dont do any cloud storage lol

Oh and just noticed the server is only 50 miles away lol and higher ping what a joke.... Cheater


----------



## andrews2547

You might want to look again. Oslo is 650 miles away, not 50.

Here is some more.


----------



## y2kcamaross

heres my home internet



my work is substationally slower


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You might want to look again. Oslo is 650 miles away, not 50.
> 
> Here is some more.


You win!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> heres my home internet
> 
> 
> 
> my work is substationally slower


You must have Cat 6 in there somewhere or a fiber card


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> You must have Cat 6 in there somewhere or a fiber card


You're trolling, right?

This is CAT5e from the side of my house to my router to my desktop

No need for CAT6 at his speeds much less a fiber NIC


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You might want to look again. Oslo is 650 miles away, not 50.
> 
> Here is some more.


that ping is off for sure

even connections for stock exchanges can only manage 60-70ms london to new york

try a command ping-n to really see whats happening.


----------



## Kyle659

$90 for bonded adsl2+, which is the best available in my area...


----------



## SPMOkc73

Nice little upgrade this week from cox...was getting 128/18, Ill take it.


----------



## orange2k

Way enough for me...

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3679456990


----------



## offroadz

Finally got around to running some cables to get off wireless

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3679459061


----------



## remixedcat

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3679658453


----------



## JambonJovi

Not too shabby considering I'm currently using my friend's
net, and he's living 2 doors down so the router is a good
bit away haha


----------



## pkmnfreak125

My internet speed


----------



## Maris1




----------



## nasmith2000

atta comcast! doubled my download speed

[/URL]


----------



## orange2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*


That's good!! How much for that??


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orange2k*
> 
> That's good!! How much for that??


IIRC that speed in Latvia is around $15 USD/mo


----------



## TheGRig

$45/month

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3710765455


----------



## Ovrclck

Just got a nice boost.



Thank you Verizon!








15/5 Mbps 15/15 Mbps
50/25 Mbps 50/50 Mbps
*75/35 Mbps 75/75 Mbps*
150/65 Mbps 150/150 Mbps
300/65 Mbps 300/300 Mbps
500/100 Mbps 500/500 Mbps


----------



## TechnoVixen

Consistently this low and yet we pay for 5Mbps. Called tech support yesterday, have to wait till Tuesday since they have no one in on weekends.. Even a small company should have at least one in on the weekend. They get a lot of business, no reason to piss around. Word to the wise. Unless you live near COLI communications and can get the fiber backbone, don't get them. The service is absolute **** and if you know a LICK of networking and prove them wrong they will threaten to blacklist you like they did me 2 years ago.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I love steam servers.


----------



## famous1994

Upgraded from 20 Mb/s down and 2 Mb/s, up to 50 Mb/s down and 5 Mb/s up. I used to average about 27 Mb/s down and 3 Mb/s up though, now I average 55 Mb/s down and 5.5 Mb/s up.


----------



## Erick Silver

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3741982266


----------



## Jayjr1105

Comcast Blast. I was on the 25/5 plan but it ended up being cheaper to get the blast plan for the 12 month promotional rate.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3743015828


----------



## greywarden

Ran ethernet from the basement to my room today, was like 11-12Mb/s haha no idea why the ping is so high :/


----------



## sakae48

well...


----------



## tehmaggot

Should be gigabit both ways but wireless AC :/.


----------



## Whisenhunter

My office:










My home lab:


----------



## BulletSponge

From 15/1.5 yesterday to this today........



It can't hold a candle to what most of you are getting but damn, it sure is a nice change for me. Suddenlink was charging $35 for 15/1.5 and Grande gets $44 for 50/5. I can finally stream a bit at decent quality (if Raptr worked properly that is). HD por..............um, educational videos no longer buffer, WOOT!


----------



## Arensethar

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3768197123

This is at my university. We get about 3-4 MB/s of bandwidth by the routers i think it's limited to no more, there's generally hundreds of people connected throughout the university at any one time. The university has its own ISP, with gigabit speeds internally. The connection my father has at home is 30/1, so pretty much similar speeds, though upload is obviously a lot slower.


----------



## Zig-Zag

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3770860955


----------



## Bal3Wolf

For whatever reason my isp has raised my upload from 1mbit to 4mbit+ pretty nice seeing uploads of 500KB and funny my isp does not offer anything faster then 20/1mbit but yet im able to get 4mbit upload right now.


----------



## PC Tech101




----------



## DizZz

Gotta love school WiFi



Wired is even better than this


----------



## JambonJovi

At long last a Vodafone technician showed up today
and installed fibre broadband for us which means
no more sponging off my neighbour. Yay!

These are the wired speeds. Wifi is about half of that for dl.












Edit:
Still can't get over how fast this thing is.
For the past 7 odd years I've been used
to speeds that were barely 1/10 of this.


----------



## hawc

The fastest I can squeeze out of Branson and his horrible lot:
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3884262788

Although.....
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3884266969


----------



## TheGRig

Thats the first time i've ever seen those kinds of speeds O.O


----------



## hawc

The bottom one may or may not be my server! =)


----------



## XerxesTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawc*
> 
> The fastest I can squeeze out of Branson and his horrible lot:
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3884262788
> 
> Although.....
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3884266969


The bottom one is more than likely OVH or online.net hosted dedicated server.

Here is one of a dedicated server streaming content - not to a speed test site


----------



## Erick Silver

Just got moved into a new apartment.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3896427430


----------



## 006

Tested on Wi-Fi with rt-n56u [Firmware: RT-N56U_3.4.3.8-086-moonman-3]

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3904747445


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006*
> 
> Tested on Wi-Fi with rt-n56u [Firmware: RT-N56U_3.4.3.8-086-moonman-3]
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3904747445


Dat Up doh.


----------



## 006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Dat Up doh.


Yeah i wish upload would be 20 - 50mbps


----------



## FEAR.

Our exchange got upgraded and we switched isp's. From this:



To this:

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3905981497

Still weak but its made a world of difference.


----------



## hrockh

moved to the UAE, Abu Dhabi actually has fiber everywhere, with speed up to 500MB/s. Not bad!
Until you see the prices. I pay 82$ (300AED) per month for the one below.



the only good thing is ping.

FYI 500MB/s is around 1360$ per month (!). Total lack of competitions does this.


----------



## TheGRig

It costs so much because the country is rich, so it basically assumes everyone there is rich, thus the price of Fiber.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGRig*
> 
> It costs so much because the country is rich, so it basically assumes everyone there is rich, thus the price of Fibre.


fair








just wished there was competitions.. their customer service is terrible.. took just over two months to get internet installed at my house -.-
even Saudi Arabia has better internet!
on the other hand weather is awesome, spent all day sunbathing today xD


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## DF is BUSY

recently got the MAXX program upgrade to my internet.
shoutouts to TIME WARNER CABLE !!

old speeds were ~15 down and ~1 up

now:


----------



## RhoSigmaTau

dat up do


----------



## BlackCat33

Unfortunately slow upload


----------



## Fossil

Finally got around to buying a new router. DAS GIGS UNLOCKED


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> Finally got around to buying a new router. DAS GIGS UNLOCKED


Welcome to the future! I hope all other ISPs wake up.


----------



## BlackCat33

WOW







my dream in reality


----------



## y2kcamaross

not bad from my cellphone and new router

er...why it says I'm in New York City, I have no idea, I'm in Central Illinois


----------



## Mikecdm

I went in to return my modem and adjust my plan. I opted to pay half of what I was paying for the same 20mb/s service instead of continueing to pay the same amount for 100+ mb/s. The rep even confirmed that I was going to pay half of what I was currently paying, but I think she made a mistake.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3959748221


----------



## beers

It takes a week or two to adjust, the billing cycle seems weird to me but I've gone in between 20 and 100 a couple times. I guess just don't be surprised when your transfer sucks one day sometime soon


----------



## offroadz

Was paying for 175/30 seems as bell is giving out free boost this month now at 200/30


----------



## Joannou1

Where I live, we don't have Cable... It's just DSL. (Crappy DSL at best.)
So I sunk about a grand into a MBR 1400LE-VZ router and an unlimited 4G data account.

Totally worth it.



Not too bad for a connection that doesn't have any wires.



Before the big router, I had been using a Galaxy S3 with tethering..
It was pretty unreliable.. But I did manage to push 1TB in a month through it.



In the last two years, I've used several terabytes of data... Verizon probably hates me.
The local cable Co (Charter) has fiber pedestals all around me, but want 10k for service.. No thanks.


----------



## TheGRig

Paying $45 just for Internet, but if i put in the phone and cable service, its add up to around $120ish. basically the price of the whole internet package with out any bargains Good on ya Rogers for this Deal









http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3962787908


----------



## judorange

I love my french ISP








FYI, no download quota


----------



## Penryn

My ISP has been saying they were doubling our speed for a while... guess it finally kicked in. When I signed up I was getting 25 -


----------



## Emu105

I love mine too <3


----------



## Penryn

I go back to the first pages of this thread to laugh at the reactions of 20Mb/sec from 2006, most people posting 2-3Mb down. Give it another 8 years and people will be laughing at these speeds... hopefully.


----------



## BlackCat33

Upgraded my ISP connection speed:


----------



## gorb

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4140118531


----------



## beers

Thread needs moar Google Fiber..

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4145253015


----------



## TheGRig

Awwmyygawwdd,





































How much do u pay?!?!


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGRig*
> 
> Awwmyygawwdd,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do u pay?!?!


The Internet portion is something like $70/mo


----------



## TheGRig

I pay $70 CAD/Mo , Google Fiber needs to come to Canada. I would be willing to pay more for this awesome internet service


----------



## HelenSPeters

My net is working properly. I have just checked its speed with speedtest. If your net is not working properly, then change the connection. Use cable connection, it is usually the fastest connection.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelenSPeters*
> 
> My net is working properly. I have just checked its speed with speedtest. If your net is not working properly, then change the connection. Use cable connection, it is usually the fastest connection.


What does all that have to do with you not posting a speedtest result?









Also that's poor advice as it would be both confusing to people not experienced with networks and does not address any actual troubleshooting before blindly swapping components.


----------



## ondoy

200Mbps Fibre broadband @ 31 USD...
5ghz wireless test.


----------



## DVIELIS

From this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc-tr*
> 
> LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t
> 
> 
> To this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Thread needs moar Google Fiber..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4145253015


In just 8 years..
Image this thing in another 8 years *_*


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> From this:
> 
> In just 8 years..
> Image this thing in another 8 years *_*


Haha. I think the adoption rate for 40 or 100 GbE will be really slow just based on NIC and switch pricing. 10 GbE capable routers are hard to come by too unless you're using a PC type of deployment with something like pfsense.

Now that fiber is everywhere though depending on what they ran it's an easy upgrade on the telco side to swap out optics for higher transfer rates. The main thing will be reducing equipment cost for the consumer though. 10 GbE switches are still insanely expensive in comparison.


----------



## Dry Bonez

How can iget fast internet like you guys? i feel as if my ISP is cheating me and my family. We have brighthouse and i just did the speedtest and i get 17mbps. If it matters, i have a d link 1750AC router and im running my PC using wifi with my Asus Z87 Deluxe. I see people with 100+ mbps. How can i achieve that?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> From this:
> 
> In just 8 years..
> Image this thing in another 8 years *_*


It's unlikely to get much quicker than 1Gbps in the next 8 years. 8 years ago, 1 Gbit Ethernet was standard and it still is now. I give it another 15-20 years before we have 2 Gbps+ Internet to regular homes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> How can iget fast internet like you guys? i feel as if my ISP is cheating me and my family. We have brighthouse and i just did the speedtest and i get 17mbps. If it matters, i have a d link 1750AC router and im running my PC using wifi with my Asus Z87 Deluxe. I see people with 100+ mbps. How can i achieve that?


What speed is your ISP advertising?

Also there's usually not a lot you can do to get faster internet unless you have a 54Mbit or 128Mbit router.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> How can iget fast internet like you guys? i feel as if my ISP is cheating me and my family. We have brighthouse and i just did the speedtest and i get 17mbps. If it matters, i have a d link 1750AC router and im running my PC using wifi with my Asus Z87 Deluxe. I see people with 100+ mbps. How can i achieve that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *What speed is your ISP advertising?*
> 
> Also there's usually not a lot you can do to get faster internet unless you have a 54Mbit or 128Mbit router.


What he said.

Unless your Internet Service Provider offers ~100Mbit speeds
there's not much you can do for the moment.
Have a look online and you might find better deals in your area.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Charter's $50/mo 100/5 connection










Cell phone: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1164490317
Upload sucked on that test but the download was insane.

My old work just built a new HQ and it's wired with cat6a for 10Gbps but only have 1Gbps routers. They're ready for the switch to 10 but PC's need their NICs there first.


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> How can iget fast internet like you guys? i feel as if my ISP is cheating me and my family. We have brighthouse and i just did the speedtest and i get 17mbps. If it matters, i have a d link 1750AC router and im running my PC using wifi with my Asus Z87 Deluxe. I see people with 100+ mbps. How can i achieve that?


How to get faster Internet? Two words from your ISP: Pay Up


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> How to get faster Internet? Two words from your ISP: Pay Up


or move to South Korea / HK hehehe
Or where g fiber is available


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Thread needs moar Google Fiber..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4145253015


Are you using the Google provided router or your own?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Are you using the Google provided router or your own?


Kind of both at the moment. I was pretty lazy when setting it up so it goes from their router to my ER-Pro 8 in a double-nat situation.

The router they give you REALLY lacks in features though. When connecting directly to the ONT you need to do weird things like put traffic on VLAN 2 and specify the correct DSCP class 2 settings otherwise your upload is throttled to 10mbit.

Things like Google TV also come in over IPv6-only so you have to plan to propagate that too.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Kind of both at the moment. I was pretty lazy when setting it up so it goes from their router to my ER-Pro 8 in a double-nat situation.
> 
> The router they give you REALLY lacks in features though. When connecting directly to the ONT you need to do weird things like put traffic on VLAN 2 and specify the correct DSCP class 2 settings otherwise your upload is throttled to 10mbit.
> 
> Things like Google TV also come in over IPv6-only so you have to plan to propagate that too.


Ah interesting. So they terminate the fiber inside? I'm surprised they allow access to that equipment, good guy google lol.
My ISP terminates outside next to the power meter and a single CAT6 and coax line are run into the house.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Ah interesting. So they terminate the fiber inside? I'm surprised they allow access to that equipment, good guy google lol.
> My ISP terminates outside next to the power meter and a single CAT6 and coax line are run into the house.


Yep they do the same here.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Ha, not me but yeah, there's the fastest residential speeds in the southern hemisphere right there. Just released.
Also stated speeds would increase over time.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, not me but yeah, there's the fastest residential speeds in the southern hemisphere right there. Just released.
> Also stated speeds would increase over time.


nice. I've always heard about AU internet being very expensive, what about in NZ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Kind of both at the moment. I was pretty lazy when setting it up so it goes from their router to my ER-Pro 8 in a double-nat situation.
> 
> The router they give you REALLY lacks in features though. When connecting directly to the ONT you need to do weird things like put traffic on VLAN 2 and specify the correct DSCP class 2 settings otherwise your upload is throttled to 10mbit.
> 
> Things like Google TV also come in over IPv6-only so you have to plan to propagate that too.


If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions








How is your experience with Google as an ISP so far? how is their customer support?
I know at this point in time having 900Mb/s or 600Mb/s down/up is going to be very hard to distinguish, but do you normally get the advertised speed?
has your use of cloud services increased since having fiber? can a well regarded cloud service (dropbox, onedrive, gdrive etc) max out your bandwidth?


----------



## ASUSfreak

I saw this speedtest in 2011 once











Having myself a 200/10 is already nice, fast enough for me tho.

But I want moarrrr upload speed...

Telenet (provider here) is also working on a Gb network so.... let's hope


----------



## hokk

My friends LTE tethered lol

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3960035229

best I've gotten is 90 on the same network.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> has your use of cloud services increased since having fiber? can a well regarded cloud service (dropbox, onedrive, gdrive etc) max out your bandwidth?


I don't have Google fiber but I do have Gigabit fiber through my local utility company
Dropbox doesn't seem to fully utilize the upload available to it. Fastest I remember seeing is 22MB/s
Both google drive and one drive seem to take advantage of the upload bandwidth, though. Monitoring the bandwidth on my router they both are able to peg the upload at 700+ Mbps when uploading a file large enough.


----------



## SpeedyVT

All these recent posts are definitely putting Comcast to shame! Let the shame roll on!


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> How is your experience with Google as an ISP so far? how is their customer support?
> I know at this point in time having 900Mb/s or 600Mb/s down/up is going to be very hard to distinguish, but do you normally get the advertised speed?
> has your use of cloud services increased since having fiber? can a well regarded cloud service (dropbox, onedrive, gdrive etc) max out your bandwidth?


They aren't bad, but the questions I've asked them they have just been like 'we can't answer that, thanks'.

Cloud services don't offer enough b/w. Gdrive sits around 35-50 mbit, Dropbox is faster at 60-80. I haven't really used them too much more extensively, but with Google Fiber you get a free 1 TB of space on Gdrive.

I'm probably going to utilize them more once I solidify my backup situation which includes either cron encrypting everything or doing it manually. I just wish gdrive had an official Linux client so I could just mount a folder on my server and be done with it..


----------



## gagac1971

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4187295373


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> They aren't bad, but the questions I've asked them they have just been like 'we can't answer that, thanks'.
> 
> Cloud services don't offer enough b/w. Gdrive sits around 35-50 mbit, Dropbox is faster at 60-80. I haven't really used them too much more extensively, but with Google Fiber you get a free 1 TB of space on Gdrive.
> 
> I'm probably going to utilize them more once I solidify my backup situation which includes either cron encrypting everything or doing it manually. I just wish gdrive had an official Linux client so I could just mount a folder on my server and be done with it..


I was wondering with so much bandwidth if you could use cloud data as an internal hard drive. We are almost there, which is nice. I'm obviously talking about data where access latency doesn't really matter ie office docs, photoes, maybe videos.
I'm glad you raised the question of safety. I really want to move all my backup from local storage to cloud, but there a couple of problem, security being the one.
Depending what you store on cloud: if like me are mainly holidays photoes and Uni notes, well a hacker can look at the wonderful places I've been and at my lectures, I wont really care. Instead if you store bank statements etc.. encryption is the way.

On another note, would you guys just rely on one cloud service for backup? the chances of the provider to lose your data are slim, but what if the account get hacked and some dbag gets rid of all your data?
Backup isn't backup if you have at least three copies.. following this thought a user of cloud services as backup should be subscribed to two services. Does it make sense to have two?

tldr I'm bored of managing local backup, want to move 100% cloud


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I was wondering with so much bandwidth if you could use cloud data as an internal hard drive.


Meh, there's enough B/W sure but I'd imagine there still needs to be a lot done to guarantee that kind of availability on a consistent basis. The piddly ~50 mbit those cloud services are offering even just on the upload side drives me crazy waiting.
Quote:


> tldr I'm bored of managing local backup, want to move 100% cloud


Whatever you think is best, personally I'm always going to stick with keeping the backup copy in the cloud and having local data. As it stands now there isn't anything cost effective that offers the same performance on my 10 gbe segment for storage.


----------



## Ionize

Don't really upload/download large files enough to want anything faster.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 200Mbps Fibre broadband @ 31 USD...
> 5ghz wireless test.


how in the world you pay that little?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Are you using the Google provided router or your own?


dude, what is your bill like? please be honest, just curious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, not me but yeah, there's the fastest residential speeds in the southern hemisphere right there. Just released.
> Also stated speeds would increase over time.


what isp do ou have?


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> how in the world you pay that little?
> dude, what is your bill like? please be honest, just curious.
> what isp do ou have?


internet plans are cheap....








200 Mbps fiber is 39 SGD which is around 30$ US.
1 Gbps fiber is 49 SGD which is around 35$ US.


----------



## chinesekiwi




----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> dude, what is your bill like? please be honest, just curious.


As his brother and fellow user of EPB, allow me to answer in his absence...

https://epbfi.com/gigsupport/

It is $69.99/mo with no taxes.

With HD TV service, some extra boxes, DVR, etc, about $143/mo for everything.
§


----------



## bigredishott

so jealous of some of your speeds! These are the speeds at my new house still with comcast but dropped the business class.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> so jealous of some of your speeds! These are the speeds at my new house still with comcast but dropped the business class.


Out of curiosity, why did you decide to drop the business class?
I may end up moving to a Houston later this year and from what I understand about the only option there is Comcast...
I hate them..

§


----------



## bigredishott

I had a contract for 2 years when I first got it, and fulfilled it with an extra year even. I bought a house late last year and planed on keeping it but, they wanted me to sign a new contract or pay an outrageous install charge. (was in the neighborhood of $200) I don't regret it for $10 more a month I now also have cable with dvr and an extra X1 box. I originally switched to biz class because of the 300GB a month cap, The since then turned it off. I have much faster speed now too and I still use around 500-1000GB a month. I am pretty happy.

I wouldn't get biz class unless you have that 300GB cap where you live.


----------



## hokk

Will do for now really waiting for G.fast/A30 to be enabled though


----------



## BlkDrgn28

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4231603721


----------



## Simkin

100/100 Fibre optic.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Some people here have insane speeds


----------



## MooMoo

What's up with that peak I get every time when I start the test? It starts from 450+ and drops to that 250ish and stays there. Anybody got idea what's going on?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> What's up with that peak I get when I start the test? It starts from 450+ and drops to that 250ish and stays there. Anybody got idea what's going on?


Bad server. Try a different one.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Bad server. Try a different one.


I pretty much get same results from other servers or lower, because of they were worse.


----------



## dallemon

Paying ~70USD (499DKK) a month for 300/300 (share the bill with 2 flatmates)

Z2 WiFi

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1214035804


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Paying €45/mo for 240/24, 99% getting it too. Amazed.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4247799902


----------



## mercs213

Wow


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Just got done with my Google Fiber install today! Loved the installation tech and we discussed SSDs as he was considering buying one; so I gave him some recommendations. We joked about TWC and how they will only be offering 300/5 come this Spring, lol. He even gave me a FREE netgear gigabit switch!
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded a 7GB game off steam in 3mins. I love you Google.
> 
> More pics here: http://imgur.com/a/0VlxN


Very nice. What is the URL for that speed test?


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Very nice. What is the URL for that speed test?


can only be done if you have google fiber (i think). tried it on TWC and didnt work. https://support.google.com/fiber/answer/2476956?hl=en


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Very nice. What is the URL for that speed test?


I think the speedtest.net one is the same server. I hadn't been able to test against it outside of google fiber, however:
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4257357234


----------



## mercs213

change it


----------



## y2kcamaross

Woke up to this, not bad for a free upgrade


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone have problems downloading steam games at high speeds? After mine hits about 60-70 MB/s, it constantly says "busy writing to disk" and slows down, and it doesn't matter which drive I try it on, it happens on my SSD, raid 0 drives, and regular mechanical drives


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Anyone have problems downloading steam games at high speeds? After mine hits about 60-70 MB/s, it constantly says "busy writing to disk" and slows down, and it doesn't matter which drive I try it on, it happens on my SSD, raid 0 drives, and regular mechanical drives


Steam games are compressed. While you are downloading it, it's uncompressing at the same time.

For example, Portal 2 is a 12 GB install but the download is only 6.6 GB.

Your actual disk usage speed is always 20-50% higher than your download speed.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Steam games are compressed. While you are downloading it, it's uncompressing at the same time.
> 
> For example, Portal 2 is a 12 GB install but the download is only 6.6 GB.
> 
> Your actual disk usage speed is always 20-50% higher than your download speed.


Ooo, thats why the downloaded size is almoust always smaller than what it says first. I wondered this myself too, though I had some wierd reads/writes to disk or something.


----------



## beers

It seems like they use a lousy compression algorithm that's single threaded too, so you're likely waiting on your single core to extract all of the compressed data.


----------



## underdog1799




----------



## coolfacejacob

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4292514528


----------



## mcg75

That's pretty good.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4292528928


----------



## JambonJovi

Pretty much the same as the last time I checked.
Only noticed last month though that the monthly
cap has changed from 300GB to unlimited.
Makes no difference to me since I only ever use
around 70GB on average but it's nice to know that
the cap is gone. Costs me €35/month.


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as the last time I checked.
> Only noticed last month though that the monthly
> cap has changed from 300GB to unlimited.
> Makes no difference to me since I only ever use
> around 70GB on average but it's nice to know that
> the cap is gone. Costs me €35/month.


What technology is used to deliver that? VDSL2, or pure fibre?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> What technology is used to deliver that? VDSL2, or pure fibre?


My guess is VDSL2


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> What technology is used to deliver that? VDSL2, or pure fibre?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> My guess is VDSL2


Yep it's VDSL2 alright.
Vodafone advertise speeds of up to 100Mbps so it's not too bad I suppose.
The hub is only about 5min. away from the house.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Used to pay for 50/25. Got a free upgrade to 75/35. Then got another free upgrade to 75/75. This is what I actually get (pretty much any and all the time).


----------



## flaviz

Just got finished with some upgrades at Missouri State.


----------



## shlunky

Love my $70/mo home internet so much I had to post this....yet again!

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4358380080


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviz*
> 
> Just got finished with some upgrades at Missouri State.


i know someone who works over at Missouri State. What did they upgrade?


----------



## JambonJovi

Free wifi on the train.



At least it's free, I suppose


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Free wifi on the train.
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's free, I suppose


Free bus wifi here is better than that


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


Going even harder in the paint these days....


----------



## Nemesis158

I finally moved out of my parents house where we were stuck with this:








to a place where I got this:


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Best in Ireland, and I'm getting more than I pay for


----------



## Nemesis158

seems to be operating better now than when it was first installed:


----------



## Fizzle22

5GHz wireless with my phone...


PC with 50ft cat5...


Router is an Apple AirPort Extreme 802.11n (4th gen).

Paying $53/month for Internet Plus "50Mbs" download, HD channels including ESPN and HBO. All I had to do was call and complain about getting ripped off and they cut my bill in half.

Somehow I'm getting much faster internet speeds than what I signed up for.


----------



## Richenbals

Here is what $39.99/month gets me in mid-Michigan.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4418937926


----------



## kaistledine

oooh check out dezzz nutz


----------



## -Ultima-

@kaistledine
Your upload is op


----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## sasuke256

Feel my pain if you add to this a latency so variable that no online gaming is possible ...

600euros per month for this hotel and they dont have fiber ! Thank you France !


----------



## beers

This "AC" bridge is killing me. Wired bandwidth, 450/450. Bridge bandwidth:

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4517093455


----------



## sasuke256

Not bad for AC..


----------



## Motley01

I'm on AC wireless and its the same as wired.

Here's my Comcast Internet $50/mo.


----------



## Ephox




----------



## Alia5

45€ / month...


----------



## Jobotoo

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4584316927


----------



## Reaper28

My service has been upgraded for free 3 times in the last 7 months, apparent desperation by my ISP.

*If I'm not mistaken wasn't Speedtest results postable in your sig?


----------



## Sesameopen

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4559835417


----------



## Alia5

Well, in my university, we computer scientists have our own dedicated gigabit connection as well, should do a speedtest there too


----------



## Icekilla

At my aunt's place, where I live now <3


----------



## Jobotoo

At home:


----------



## HITTI

Android S5 Wifi.


PC Ethernet.


----------



## neo565

Comcast upgraded their service again. Amazing that just a few years ago I had 25mbps/5mbps. Upload is still slow though.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I love my new Fios service. I just moved to a newly built building here in NYC and have Corning Fiber optic cable run all the way to my apartment and Cat6 installed throughout the apartment. I previously had Comcast and the service was awful with my speeds never getting close to what they advertised.


----------



## famous1994




----------



## MakubeX

TWC just upgraded. Was 50/5, now it's 300/20.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4828172287


----------



## vinumsv

not sure why its says my ISP is Vodafone Spain


----------



## Razroid

Just your typical low end internet speed in Singapore~


----------



## dragneel

Just got upgraded from 11/1 on ADSL2 to HFC today. So amazing.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Decided to take a run of mine.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4861233052

Not too shabby! Upload however normally lingers in the 15-20 Mbps.


----------



## MadRabbit

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4861226447

Don't know why but Speedtest really doesn't use the maximum it could. While steam easily hits the 500 peak.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Decided to take a run of mine.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4861233052
> 
> Not too shabby! Upload however normally lingers in the 15-20 Mbps.


Hmmmm, within about 50 miles of Chattanooga, using Crapcast, so that must put you....Calhoun?
It is like a game, give me a hint...

I wish you had the joy of EPB Fiber instead. Nothing like their service....
§


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Hmmmm, within about 50 miles of Chattanooga, using Crapcast, so that must put you....Calhoun?
> It is like a game, give me a hint...
> 
> I wish you had the joy of EPB Fiber instead. Nothing like their service....
> §


Nope! I am not in Tennessee, though I would love to be for that fiber, lol.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Nope! I am not in Tennessee, though I would love to be for that fiber, lol.


Hmmm, so you aren't in GA then. I was referring to Calhoun, Ga, so that must put you in Alabama...
Scottsboro?

Yeah, the EPB service is pretty awesome. $70/mo for 1g service and the customer service to match.
They are supposed to expand up to Cleveland, so I read a few months back. The only shortcoming I see them missing, is a lower cost service for people on fixed income and such. They do a program if you have a student in the house, but not for people with a low income in general.

§


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Hmmm, so you aren't in GA then. I was referring to Calhoun, Ga, so that must put you in Alabama...
> Scottsboro?
> 
> Yeah, the EPB service is pretty awesome. $70/mo for 1g service and the customer service to match.
> They are supposed to expand up to Cleveland, so I read a few months back. The only shortcoming I see them missing, is a lower cost service for people on fixed income and such. They do a program if you have a student in the house, but not for people with a low income in general.
> 
> §


Awesome! I'm just waiting for "Southern Light" to make their residential rounds because they're bringing fiber to Alabama. The gov't. even turned down Verizon in favor of these guys. Also waiting for WOW! to come into our area. For what we pay now, I could be getting 150 Mbps speeds. Dangit Comcast and their monopolies.

And nope, but you're getting closer! I'm west of there.


----------



## lemans81

I love testing my work internet on a weekend when no one is around......


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I love testing my work internet on a weekend when no one is around......


God damn. Now I just feel sad


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I love testing my work internet on a weekend when no one is around......


I like mine at home. Currently have 2 netflix streams, 1 PC gaming, and some web surfing at the same time.











§


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> I like mine at home. Currently have 2 netflix streams, 1 PC gaming, and some web surfing at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> §


How much do you pay for that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## AsusFan30

Deleted. Posted in Wrong Thread.


----------



## lemans81

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 980 Ti






Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk.

I feel like you found the wrong thread from your iphone.......

Here is my home lol...


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> How much do you pay for that if you dont mind me asking?



$69.99/mo. No data caps.

This company is awesome!
My ONLY complaint, is they don't offer a static IP unless you have a business account. in order to have that, everything at the address has to be business. So, power, cable, internet, it all is at least twice the price. So I would pay about $450/mo extra to get a static IP address and maintain the internet speed.

DNS hosting will suffice lol.

§


----------



## Alex of the West

what program are you using to test it?


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> what program are you using to test it?


Not a program, a website.
http://www.speedtest.net/

§


----------



## Alex of the West

I got 94 mb/s dl and 86 upload. I am going to miss the internet here when I move in a month. http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4972181521


----------



## shlunky

So, I was testing my switch, to see about handling bandwidth, and I feel like bragging again. So, I am going to...

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4972233988

§


----------



## Mad Bomber

Check out my Ookla Speedtest result. What's your speed? http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1670685741


----------



## anti-clockwize

Far out, bit jelly of some of the speeds i'm seeing, i'm lucky to get 1.2MB/s (11Mbit) on a good day









here's the connection at work, a little less sad


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc-tr*
> 
> LOL this is nutz!!!! w00t


I get a lower speed than you, but my ping is usually about 16ms, hmm


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

My awesome speed, hasn't changed much.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4988854961

Plan I'm on isn't cheap, 300GB a month $120 with the Power Pack (unlimited uploads, static IP etc.), stupid "ADSL2+ lines cant do ADSL2+ speed so ADSL1 plans only














.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> My awesome speed, hasn't changed much.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4988854961
> 
> Plan I'm on isn't cheap, 300GB a month $120 with the Power Pack (unlimited uploads, static IP etc.), stupid "ADSL2+ lines cant do ADSL2+ speed so ADSL1 plans only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Where do you live?
Over here we can get ADSL2+ unlim download for $60 a month. Seems like internet is expensive where ever you are.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> Where do you live?
> Over here we can get ADSL2+ unlim download for $60 a month. Seems like internet is expensive where ever you are.


Queensland Australia, everythings expensive here and our internet infrastructure is horrible and getting more horrible







.


----------



## Dazsinister

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5005851355

Its nothing insane but it works nicely


----------



## ShortySmalls

Share this with and the bill $120/month so $30 each with my roommate and suite mates in our Barracks.


----------



## scc28

Virgin BB, 200 Vivid £45 a month with my tv


----------



## parityboy

*@scc28*

One thing I've never understood is why ISPs make upload such a tiny fraction of download. In this day and age when people are using Skype video, Twitch and other such services, a 200/100 would be far more useful. I really hope in the near future that they offer a customisation on the package where you can at least sacrifice some download for greater uploa


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@scc28*
> 
> One thing I've never understood is why ISPs make upload such a tiny fraction of download. In this day and age when people are using Skype video, Twitch and other such services, a 200/100 would be far more useful. I really hope in the near future that they offer a customisation on the package where you can at least sacrifice some download for greater uploa


yep its crazy! id have thought maybe 200 down and at least 50 up.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@scc28*
> 
> One thing I've never understood is why ISPs make upload such a tiny fraction of download. In this day and age when people are using Skype video, Twitch and other such services, a 200/100 would be far more useful. I really hope in the near future that they offer a customisation on the package where you can at least sacrifice some download for greater uploa


suddenlink has a gigabit plan 1000 down and 50 up with a 550gb cap. thie reasoning so people do not run a video streaming service out of their house.


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> suddenlink has a gigabit plan 1000 down and 50 up with a 550gb cap. thie reasoning so people do not run a video streaming service out of their house.


haha you mean like a tube site? Independent news studio?







They wouldn't be trying to protect their leased line business, would they?


----------



## Tarek45

512 KB unlimited - pay 95 EGP = 12 $

here is the price for other ADSL speeds :

1 MB Unlimited = 18 $ - Limited (100GB) for 12 $
2 MB unlimited = 28$ - Limited (150GB) for 18 $
4 MB Unlimited = 48 $

Max Speed is 24 MBits Unlimited = 250 $

Please note phone and tv are not included

Average speed in Egypt is 1.7 Mbits


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarek45*
> 
> 
> 
> 512 KB unlimited - pay 95 EGP = 12 $
> 
> here is the price for other ADSL speeds :
> 
> 1 MB Unlimited = 18 $ - Limited (100GB) for 12 $
> 2 MB unlimited = 28$ - Limited (150GB) for 18 $
> 4 MB Unlimited = 48 $
> 
> Max Speed is 24 MBits Unlimited = 250 $
> 
> Please note phone and tv are not included
> 
> Average speed in Egypt is 1.7 Mbits


O_O

Welp I am never complaining about my Interweb speed again...


----------



## SantaClaw

Dang.. I can't even get enough speed to watch youtube videos..



http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5093455613


----------



## Joey:)

Costing about €50 a month, including tc and phone. Unlimited DL/UL, but the KPN Experia box is..


----------



## offroadz

Another upgrade, Bell is offering 940/100 for $15 more a month but I have to pay them 60 to do the install.


----------



## thegreatsquare

I can't complain because my internet has been free since I gave a new $300 laptop to my landlord in 2008.

...still wish the numbers were reversed though.


----------



## dilster97

At School:


London servers are great!


----------



## Rebellion88

Nothing special on fibre here, does get a fair bit more in the other room on wifi:

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5133170829


----------



## sasuke256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarek45*
> 
> 
> 
> 512 KB unlimited - pay 95 EGP = 12 $
> 
> here is the price for other ADSL speeds :
> 
> 1 MB Unlimited = 18 $ - Limited (100GB) for 12 $
> 2 MB unlimited = 28$ - Limited (150GB) for 18 $
> 4 MB Unlimited = 48 $
> 
> Max Speed is 24 MBits Unlimited = 250 $
> 
> Please note phone and tv are not included
> 
> Average speed in Egypt is 1.7 Mbits


Tunisia is not better, just slightly less annoying
A teacher/ masters freshman makes 900 dinars par month for information.

4Mbit/s is 17 DT line fees + 10 DT ISP fee per month
8Mbit/s : 22 DT + 14 DT
12Mbit/s : 32 DT + 18 DT
up to 20 Mbit/s 47 DT + 22 DT

Now a week ago they started selling now line rates at laughable prices, know that VDSL speeds offered only in pack with some landlines free calls in network but payed out network :
20Mbit/s : 49DT/ month first year, then 89DT
30Mbit/s : 59DT/ month first year, then 99DT
50Mbit/s : 99DT/ month first year, then 139DT
100Mbit/s : 139DT/ month first year, then 169DT

These speeds are only available if your line can support them. 2 years contracts.
Every evening 2 of the 4 ISP's are unable to hold the charge and everyone browses internet at 1Mbit/s.
Basicaly, if you want a decent speed of 30Mbit/s you will end up paying 1/10th of what you make per month with a masters degree..


----------



## ondoy

not bad for a 28$ fiber broadband....


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Aulasky

God I hate my Internet...Sky UK, paying £30~ a month, for unlimited fibre... Even though the router says I have Downstream of 39999 and upload of 9999 I still get the below....

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5164487773


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aulasky*
> 
> God I hate my Internet...Sky UK, paying £30~ a month, for unlimited fibre... Even though the router says I have Downstream of 39999 and upload of 9999 I still get the below....
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5164487773


Big exchange congestion?

thats very very low throughput speed for the given sync speed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sky isn't to the wall, but that looks similiar to what you'd be limited to on 54g coverage. If not then the contension in that area is obviously very high.


----------



## Aulasky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sky isn't to the wall, but that looks similiar to what you'd be limited to on 54g coverage. If not then the contension in that area is obviously very high.


Actually you raised a good point, I changed some wireless settings to make things better for me whilst I was gaming ages ago and the mode was still set to: "54g Performance" I changed that back to Auto and it significantly increased my Download and upload speeds but when playing a game I still get very unstable ping :/

EDIT: Just messing about with Wireless Channels, look at the difference! I need a new Router rather than just the standard Sky one...


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sky isn't to the wall, but that looks similiar to what you'd be limited to on 54g coverage. If not then the contension in that area is obviously very high.


Good call

i was assuming it was on ethernet


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Recently upgraded to 360Mb connection for €60 / $67 per month unlimited. Fairly happy w/ results.. averaging 39-52MB/s down on steam.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5189735652

Addition:

Work has great QoS apparently...


----------



## gTek

After a long wait for the ISP to upgrade the fiber node that was limited to 100 Mb/s
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5208946987


----------



## LuckyHacker

Fiber connection 40€/month.



Mobile connection 21€/month. Unlimited data, calls, texts etc.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Cable connection from Optus in Australia. $100 AUD a month


----------



## hokk

Prefer this site over speedtest.

heres one


----------



## StevenT

I used this 5 months ago.

I spent about 12 euro/month





Before this use 10/0,5 over 3 years.


----------



## larrytan

$29


----------



## Icekilla

I'm not complaining


----------



## hokk

..wrong img


----------



## Erick Silver

My interwebs now...


----------



## JambonJovi

Moved house and got my Vodafone 100Mbps broadband transferred.
I'd say the only way the speeds could be faster is if i was to ram an ethernet cable inside the fiber box down the road haha
Delighted!

Wired: http://beta.speedtest.net/result/5428548059

Wi-Fi: http://beta.speedtest.net/result/5428642618


----------



## ondoy




----------



## fade2green514

at work


----------



## Fizzle22

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5493226623

I'm in Durham, NC. With Google Fiber on it's way (they are digging up my front yard as we speak), I suspect TWC will be offering much faster speeds in the very near future.


----------



## MrPerforations

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5493888738


----------



## hokk

"4G"


----------



## shlunky

2 Netflix streams and online gaming going on and I hit the button.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5516030652

I love my $70/mo internet!
§


----------



## ozlay

Meh I pay to much for my Internet but at least it has no cap and they don't monitor what I download or watch









http://beta.speedtest.net/result/5598984856


----------



## Natek

Update to my previous speed test. -GFiber


----------



## ski-bum

Comcast just increased our speed.
Went from 174Mbps to 237Mbps for no extra fee.
Not bad at all


----------



## Simmons572

Hello all!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Comcast just increased our speed.
> Went from 174Mbps to 237Mbps for no extra fee.
> Not bad at all


I noticed that as well. I was quite excited, but that shortly went away. My internet has been doing some funky stuff as of late.



Upload is perfect, but download, not so much. It's been averaging about .7-1.5 down over the past couple days. I've already diagnosed my own equipment and verified that they are not an issue. I am having a comcast rep come out on Wednesday to hopefully get all this fixed.


----------



## Joenc

well, twc upgraded me from 18mbps down 8months ago to 235mbps down for free,

but now my 'agreement' has ended and they don't want to give me a deal, they increased

my bill for over $40/month..

So I'm going to have to go back to att and 24mbps down ouch....


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

using my samsung phone with vodafone 4G for internet while the land line is changed to a limitless plan.

Unfortunately, $10 per 1GB when over the quota. Still 9x faster download and 166x faster upload than the landline.


----------



## Valor958

I'm currently running about 60d / 5u on my TWC connection at home.

The plans to put us on the MAXX program the rest of the old TWC market had were put on hold with the Charter merger... so i'm trying to raise a stink with all the local media and people I still know back at TWC/Charter. All they have to do is basically flip a switch and the speed is on... but they won't...


----------



## smokerings

This is my 100/10 from Rogers in Kitchener Ontario, Canada.


I have tested at 130+Mb/s nearly every time I've ran a speed test since installation almost a year ago so I'm quite happy with the package.


----------



## Simmons572

Welp comcast finally got their act in gear. This is much better!

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5761491904


----------



## GMcDougal

AT&T U-Verse at my home.


----------



## jprovido

free upgrade from TWC(Spectrum) was getting 230+ a few days ago


----------



## the9quad

I think this is a better method of testing your speed, since it actually tests buffer bloat too

http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest










They are still outside laying fiber, so it wont be here for another month or so....


----------



## HITTI

Noy bad.

Wireless n. Android mxpe. Comcast. Chicago server.


----------



## Nikado7

I think you're right. Speedtest gives me ridiculously high upload speeds but it's nowhere near that. DSL reports showed it correctly.


----------



## bmgjet

Finally got decent speed back after its running like rubbish over the last week with them claiming my connection is perfect on there side.


----------



## ozlay




----------



## burksdb




----------



## hrockh




----------



## the9quad

Finally got fiber:


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Finally got fiber:


can I ask how much does that cost?

EDIT 700th post :3


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> can I ask how much does that cost?
> 
> EDIT 700th post :3


I pay $80 a month for the first year for my ATT Gigabit. After a year...who knows


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I pay $80 a month for the first year for my ATT Gigabit. After a year...who knows


All the sales I talked to say the $70-80 is good as long as you don't cancel.


----------



## smokerings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokerings*
> 
> This is my 100/10 from Rogers in Kitchener Ontario, Canada.
> 
> 
> I have tested at 130+Mb/s nearly every time I've ran a speed test since installation almost a year ago so I'm quite happy with the package.


I upgraded to Rogers Gigabit cable service in November that is rated at speeds up to 1000/50 and I very consistently get download speeds such as this as long as the server and routing is up to it.

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6009949390
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/5889754075
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6026568007
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6026570110
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6026572364

I just did those last three tests to london, stockholm and LA right now while the connection wasn't fully idle and it seems there might be some issues with the upload outside of Rogers network tonight but I can hit the 30Mbps+ mark to those servers.

Right now it appears that I'm on the 33-35Mbps upload profile as it is hard limited to that speed, I may be able to put a ticket in and see if they will bump me to the full 50Mbps profile but I just am not worried about it for now.

What I am looking forward to is Docsis 3.1 being enabled on both downstream and upstream!


----------



## the9quad

Holy moly, just did a speed test and it was hitting 1200Mbps upload and coming back down due to the buffer. First time I seen it get that high. ended up at 1.07 gbps.


----------



## bakemono

EO Hikari Japan


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakemono*
> 
> EO Hikari Japan


is Internet in Sunrise Land as good as South Korea / Hong Kong?


----------



## bakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> is Internet in Sunrise Land as good as South Korea / Hong Kong?


I don't know, I've never been in south korea or hong kong


----------



## famous1994




----------



## SantaClaw

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6082095793


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan




----------



## pkmnfreak125

Comcast Business Class


----------



## ondoy




----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


nice. I need to move to Asia


----------



## melodystyle2003

Germany, Telekom vdsl 100/40mbps.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> nice. I need to move to Asia


for only 30$ USD, 1GB unlimited fiber.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> for only 30$ USD, 1GB unlimited fiber.


to be fair, we have specific locations here where gigabit is available for £40 pm, unlimited.
But it means loving in specific city in specific housing. Cardiff has Hyperoptics, but I'm moving out next year to a small town in the Midlands.. oh well Virgin has 300/20, I wont complain too much.


----------



## deafboy

Got an upgrade, yay... not gigabit but I'll take it.


----------



## HITTI

22.55 MB/sDL/3.0187 MB/sUL


Pff, comcast is highway robbery

Monthly Subtotal $84.99 Just internet.

I cancelled TV service went with the "extreme" 150mbps package under contract for one year.

But they would'nt give me

the "extreme" 300 for 60 bucks.



Rotten scoundrels.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> 22.55 MB/sDL/3.0187 MB/sUL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, comcast is highway robbery
> 
> Monthly Subtotal $84.99 Just internet.
> 
> I cancelled TV service went with the "extreme" 150mbps package under contract for one year.
> 
> But they would'nt give me
> 
> the "extreme" 300 for 60 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten scoundrels.


what other ISP options do you have?


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> what other ISP options do you have?


I checked in lafayette area, dish/direct which both suck, satellite.

AT&T

The fiberoptics are Wintek Corporation and Metronet. They will not service where comcast is!

Believe that? Wow i said on the phone yesterday.

Comcast gots monopoly.

If i could cuss on ocn, lol it would be a boat load of words.

https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=isp+providers+lafayette+indiana#q=isp+providers+lafayette+indiana&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=40410848,-86875801,1706&tbm=lcl&rldimm=15851929980391512896&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sEAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2

Verizon FIOS is not here yet.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I checked in lafayette area, dish/direct which both suck, satellite.
> 
> AT&T
> 
> The fiberoptics are Wintek Corporation and Metronet. They will not service where comcast is!
> 
> Believe that? Wow i said on the phone yesterday.
> 
> Comcast gots monopoly.
> 
> If i could cuss on ocn, lol it would be a boat load of words.
> 
> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=isp+providers+lafayette+indiana#q=isp+providers+lafayette+indiana&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=40410848,-86875801,1706&tbm=lcl&rldimm=15851929980391512896&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sEAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2
> 
> Verizon FIOS is not here yet.


you just reached 1000 posts







insulting Comcast, perfect way to do it






















what about unsubscribe, get a relatively slow internet for a while, then sign the 300 extreme later on?


----------



## bluej511

Gotta love cheap internet, im stuck at 12mbps/700kbps right now. Will be getting 200/100 MINIMUM in a few months (waiting for Orange to install it into the building, but will be FTTA (apartment))

Here's the kicker, for the first 12months tv/internet/landline is only 20€ so about 22$, after that its around 45€ or so, with 200/100 and 500/200 being a bit more expensive. It still amazes me the monopoly the US has on telecommunications, even cell phones here are dirt cheap, 60€ a month gets you a 4g mobile service thrown in as well. After 2 yrs of being with my provider i went from 30gb of data to 75gb of data on 4g, i could use my sim card as a 4g hotspot lol.


----------



## akshep

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6291837142

I have quite a few people using the internet when I ran this, but not bad. FTTH FTW


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akshep*
> 
> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6291837142
> 
> I have quite a few people using the internet when I ran this, but not bad. FTTH FTW


Mine will be FTTH as well, well to my apartment but it will be fiber all the way with probably maybe 2-3 people getting it in the entire building haha.

I'm just curious what you guys do that you need such INSANE upload/download speeds.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> you just reached 1000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insulting Comcast, perfect way to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about unsubscribe, get a relatively slow internet for a while, then sign the 300 extreme later on?


Yea, funny part about that I was thinking hey I'll cancel the extreme 150 and go for the 300 but I remembered im in a one year contract with the bastards.


----------



## akshep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Mine will be FTTH as well, well to my apartment but it will be fiber all the way with probably maybe 2-3 people getting it in the entire building haha.
> 
> I'm just curious what you guys do that you need such INSANE upload/download speeds.


No real reason than just to say I have it, but it is nice to download large files fast.


----------



## HITTI

2.4GHz G


5GHz N


----------



## NitrousX

Cox 300 down.


----------



## FTWRoguE

Just wish using your own router wasn't such a pain with Google Fiber


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

BT infinity 1 , computer shows 49 down , 10 up , with box downstairs its 51/11 in speed test


----------



## pkmnfreak125

Just Recently switch from cable Internet (Comcast Bussiness) to Fiber (At&T).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkmnfreak125*
> 
> Just Recently switch from cable Internet (Comcast Bussiness) to Fiber (At&T).


Ok that's just ridiculous haha.

My building just got wired up for fiber, i need to wait until October 15th (competition laws here in France) until i can get a contract and wait for a technician to come install it. I'll be going from 12/1 to 200/100 minimum with most people getting 300 down. I could go for 500/200 minimum where people end up getting 1gbps down and god knows what in up. But it will be a total change of pace.

A 48gb download would go from 8hrs to 35mins lol.


----------



## JackCY

And then people complain in US they have slow internet LOL. It really depends where you are. Most people can only dream even about FTTN let alone FTTH.



I'm glad even for 30/30 in this middle of nowhere. The whole house is 200/200 for 20+ apartments but they won't let it run as fast as it could no no they will happily limit it to 30 only per user. And no chance of getting anything faster because the whole connection is done via several expensive highspeed pro grade wireless, as in just the house antenna alone costs over $6k for this in town wireless hop and then it hops at least twice again over wireless to other towns. Yeah whole towns are connected via wireless.

Oh I think there is fiber but you know, it's owned by the old company that had monopoly for telcom and probably still has for wired connections and renting those is crazy expensive even today and no one else will go dig hundreds of kilometers of fiber. ==> large towns have fiber, cables + wireless but small towns... wireless only.

Even YouTube is a pain to watch at 1440p because of 30mb/s only, same for uploading videos.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And then people complain in US they have slow internet LOL. It really depends where you are. Most people can only dream even about FTTN let alone FTTH.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad even for 30/30 in this middle of nowhere. The whole house is 200/200 for 20+ apartments but they won't let it run as fast as it could no no they will happily limit it to 30 only per user. And no chance of getting anything faster because the whole connection is done via several expensive highspeed pro grade wireless, as in just the house antenna alone costs over $6k for this in town wireless hop and then it hops at least twice again over wireless to other towns. Yeah whole towns are connected via wireless.
> 
> Oh I think there is fiber but you know, it's owned by the old company that had monopoly for telcom and probably still has for wired connections and renting those is crazy expensive even today and no one else will go dig hundreds of kilometers of fiber. ==> large towns have fiber, cables + wireless but small towns... wireless only.
> 
> Even YouTube is a pain to watch at 1440p because of 30mb/s only, same for uploading videos.


Its FTTH here in France even with apartment buildings. I used to work for Charter in the US so i know my stuff, i talked to the techs here when they were installing it (took them a week and a mile of fiber cable to run from up the street down to around then up into the building)

The three main fiber providers here all install fiber differently, Free will do straight fiber from the street to the apartment, Orange (what ill switch to) does fiber to the baseboard then split the fiber lines to each apartment (its still FTTH btw and each fiber line can carry 8 different "homes/apartments) without losing any signal whatsoever, Numericable does FTTN then coax into the apartments. So we can theoretically get 1gbps down and i believe something like 300-500 up. My building has 17-18 apartments and only 2 fiber lines coming in so theoretically can only carry 16 customers, but the tech told me its so easy to add another fiber line would take like 10mins lol.

I predict that maybe, 5 people out of 17 will get fiber in my building so im not worried about speeds i should get the 200/100 minimum without a problem. Btw watching them install fiber is fantastic, first the cable has to be de-greased (i know super weird) then they actually have a small machine that solders fiber wires together, coolest thing ive ever seen. I got to keep a piece of the fiber cable and holy balls is it thin, im surprised they dont just break by bending em.

P.S. Id post my speed test but its very sad haha. Most people shouldn't complain in this thread lol


----------



## JackCY

Fiber is nice and the tech too but still so expensive. Putting the fiber down is probably not hard when they have the tubing and all done well, but digging a 1m+ hole in a street, cutting the pavement, roads, or getting it to the town over 20km+ distance across fields hills rivers LOL Doesn't take 10min anymore nor $100 to do. It's why wireless is so popular in central and eastern EU IMHO, it's cheaper, you don't have to dig stuff that costs a fortune or rent fibers and then dig streets in towns to get to the customer, the last mile fiber is not cheap to do either :/
Of course this would be a piece of cake if governments actually didn't support the telcom monopolies in the past and oligopolies now and actually pursued investment into high speed connections to most towns and buildings. Some countries did and the difference is massive.

I did try to get fiber but no way... this was the best I could get for this apartment building. At least without making a company or something and renting a fiber from the expensive old telco if there even is one in town somewhere and then who knows how to get it another expensive way to the building, just no thanks, no one got that kind of investment or needs here.

Our provider could potentially scale the antenna to higher speed but I doubt there is a need for it (I'm probably the only computer nutcase here and actually using the connection to any serious speed), they will keep us on this 30/30 for 12EUR month as long as they can. They did upgrade in bigger towns this plan to higher speed, at least where they have better connections :/

What bother me more than the speed is occasional downtime and that has started to get worse after years of almost flawless operation...
Also that I have to call them sometimes when power is down for a long time (UPS dies) because their stupid router resets IMHO and puts everyone down to 10mb/s only. Of course no one from the about 20 other users cares or notices it's down to 10mb/s only to call them, nor do they seem to have automated monitoring to report the issue, which considering their size is why the hell don't they have it. But then most networking companies are so damn DIY with no quality or settings checks of their connections.

Price wise I think it's OK or at least used to be around here, 30/30 for 12EUR a month.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Fiber is nice and the tech too but still so expensive. Putting the fiber down is probably not hard when they have the tubing and all done well, but digging a 1m+ hole in a street, cutting the pavement, roads, or getting it to the town over 20km+ distance across fields hills rivers LOL Doesn't take 10min anymore nor $100 to do. It's why wireless is so popular in central and eastern EU IMHO, it's cheaper, you don't have to dig stuff that costs a fortune or rent fibers and then dig streets in towns to get to the customer, the last mile fiber is not cheap to do either :/
> Of course this would be a piece of cake if governments actually didn't support the telcom monopolies in the past and oligopolies now and actually pursued investment into high speed connections to most towns and buildings. Some countries did and the difference is massive.
> 
> I did try to get fiber but no way... this was the best I could get for this apartment building. At least without making a company or something and renting a fiber from the expensive old telco if there even is one in town somewhere and then who knows how to get it another expensive way to the building, just no thanks, no one got that kind of investment or needs here.
> 
> Our provider could potentially scale the antenna to higher speed but I doubt there is a need for it (I'm probably the only computer nutcase here and actually using the connection to any serious speed), they will keep us on this 30/30 for 12EUR month as long as they can. They did upgrade in bigger towns this plan to higher speed, at least where they have better connections :/
> 
> What bother me more than the speed is occasional downtime and that has started to get worse after years of almost flawless operation...
> Also that I have to call them sometimes when power is down for a long time (UPS dies) because their stupid router resets IMHO and puts everyone down to 10mb/s only. Of course no one from the about 20 other users cares or notices it's down to 10mb/s only to call them, nor do they seem to have automated monitoring to report the issue, which considering their size is why the hell don't they have it. But then most networking companies are so damn DIY with no quality or settings checks of their connections.
> 
> Price wise I think it's OK or at least used to be around here, 30/30 for 12EUR a month.


Here its the same price for adsl and fiber. The first year everyone has a deal 19.99€ a month for 100/100 and thats internet/tv/phone. If you want mobile plan on top i think its like 45€ the first year with 4g. Were doing 200/100 and its 55€ the first year with a 30gb 4g data limit and 200/100 min internet. People say its expensive but you pay 3x in the US and thats without mobile. 500/200 is another 10€ a month but pointless for me, 200/100 is plenty.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah that's not a bad deal considering some people were paying that 50EUR no so long ago for crappy mobile phone service until the EU "regulation" started to kick in to stop this telcom milking 2.0 of all these oligopolies. By physical nature telcom is kind of limited and needs to be regulated otherwise it gets milked and milked. Unfortunately there are no large country wide Internet only or Internet first services, everything is regional. Sure there are TV cable companies first that also sell internet to those that have those TV cables in larger towns or complexes of apartment buildings etc. Telcom pretty much fear fast Internet because it hampers their phone and TV milking as people can call, write, watch for free over internet instead. There are even attempts by the likes of Vodafone to use IP phone services instead of the traditional ones and I wouldn't be surprised if they changed their infrastructure long time ago away from all the analog and reserved bandwidth options, switching all the way to classic digital packet data transfers ala private LAN/"internet" network. There has been so many changes I have no idea at what stage they are now, I'm probably glad my phone is even in 3G mode and there are areas around here with no signal at all







Falls into their who cares about the last 1% of coverage. I can't stand the telco companies, I pay 10EUR a year for phone just so I have a phone number for other services and the rare occasion, if I could pay 1EUR a year I would but they make it impossible and won't offer anything cheaper.

200/100 MINIMUM is damn good. Mine is 30/30 but 1:8 aggregation so technically it's under 4/4Mb/s minimum, but this company so far no problem and there is always 30/30 unless their router UPS dies and it resets their router or whatever.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah that's not a bad deal considering some people were paying that 50EUR no so long ago for crappy mobile phone service until the EU "regulation" started to kick in to stop this telcom milking 2.0 of all these oligopolies. By physical nature telcom is kind of limited and needs to be regulated otherwise it gets milked and milked. Unfortunately there are no large country wide Internet only or Internet first services, everything is regional. Sure there are TV cable companies first that also sell internet to those that have those TV cables in larger towns or complexes of apartment buildings etc. Telcom pretty much fear fast Internet because it hampers their phone and TV milking as people can call, write, watch for free over internet instead. There are even attempts by the likes of Vodafone to use IP phone services instead of the traditional ones and I wouldn't be surprised if they changed their infrastructure long time ago away from all the analog and reserved bandwidth options, switching all the way to classic digital packet data transfers ala private LAN/"internet" network. There has been so many changes I have no idea at what stage they are now, I'm probably glad my phone is even in 3G mode and there are areas around here with no signal at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falls into their who cares about the last 1% of coverage. I can't stand the telco companies, I pay 10EUR a year for phone just so I have a phone number for other services and the rare occasion, if I could pay 1EUR a year I would but they make it impossible and won't offer anything cheaper.
> 
> 200/100 MINIMUM is damn good. Mine is 30/30 but 1:8 aggregation so technically it's under 4/4Mb/s minimum, but this company so far no problem and there is always 30/30 unless their router UPS dies and it resets their router or whatever.


Yea its why im going for it. The lowest they have is 100/100 which i think is fantastic, most don't have good upload and with a mac in the house that uses cloud its a pita with 1mbps, actually its hell because it uses all the bandwidth and can't do much. I have my dad run his mac off 4g in this case.


----------



## JackCY

Apple made Mac unusable without fast internet? The heck XD Apple...
I guess you might as well have one of those Chromebooks that run everything in Chrome online only.


----------



## Fizzle22

Google Fiber Network Box connected to Asus RT-AC68P with Merlin firmware.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My isp is boosting me from 40/4Mbit to 100/5Mbit sept 1st but i reset my modem and it already pulled down the new config, my upload still seems to be capped down closer to 4mbit befor changes id avg around 4.3-4.5Mbit on the upload.


----------



## pkmnfreak125

AT&T GigaFiber connection.


----------



## Simkin

500/500Mbit

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6956829539


----------



## johnvosh

Paying for 150D/15U thru Shaw because Telus at my location is garbage...



I've also got Telus internet because my TV is thru them and I can only get 25D/5U


----------



## The Pook

Seeing this thread with people in 2006 getting excited about 10Mbps down is kind of funny  










Moved last year - went from 25/1 to 80/5 (advertised) for $20 less a month


----------



## johnvosh

This is my internet connection speed at work in 2019. I can only watch twitch streams at 360p, youtube is 480p at max, and you basically can't do two things at once. This is how pathetic Telus is. They keep upgrading residential services, but forget completely about commercial/industrial where companies need the internet. And it sucks because we can't get Shaw out here either. The funny thing is though, I can see a cell phone tower for Telus about 250 meters away from my office.


----------



## lightsout

johnvosh said:


> This is my internet connection speed at work in 2019. I can only watch twitch streams at 360p, youtube is 480p at max, and you basically can't do two things at once. This is how pathetic Telus is. They keep upgrading residential services, but forget completely about commercial/industrial where companies need the internet. And it sucks because we can't get Shaw out here either. The funny thing is though, I can see a cell phone tower for Telus about 250 meters away from my office.


I lived with those speeds in my home for the last 3 years, it was pretty terrible. Finally moved and now have 400mbps, its a little bit faster


----------



## hokk

Just went for the middle package at £38 a month

will see how it goes


----------



## speed_demon

Wow. Some insane internet connections in here. Nothing we have comes close where I live.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Guess I'll join in.


----------



## Eebobb

https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/d/e9d6cfa2-cd7f-43b1-8661-010c3a2056d1


----------



## Pendulum

Man, I forgot about this ancient thread. Google Fiber across 200ft of Cat 6.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I'm jelly as a stuff doughnut over here. 
@speed_demon I would be happy with what you have even...  I would love some Fiber or at least Cable.


----------



## rares495

It's both funny and sad reading the first few pages of this thread. I've been on Fiber since 2010. Back then, even 100/100mbps for $9/month was very common. Nowadays it's gigabit for 9 eur.


----------



## Ovrclck

Just got Fiber in my new place.


----------



## Ovrclck

Just got a free upgrade to 1G/1G this afternoon!


----------



## alltoasters

This was my friend's connection for about a year. He just stumbled on this again. It was supposed to be an 8meg ADSL line, but they were throttling him to absolute insanity, and he had a damaged local cabinet. It was about 10 times faster on a dry day.




I think a ping of almost 9 seconds must set a record.

He eventually changed ISP and immediately got 6 down 1 up. Then he got fibre and now he's got like 220 down, way faster than me.


----------



## icehotshot

Verizon Fios, guess its alright wrongly called "gigabit" though. Don't think I really get these speeds half the time though who knows.


----------



## Ovrclck

alltoasters said:


> This was my friend's connection for about a year. He just stumbled on this again. It was supposed to be an 8meg ADSL line, but they were throttling him to absolute insanity, and he had a damaged local cabinet. It was about 10 times faster on a dry day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a ping of almost 9 seconds must set a record.
> 
> He eventually changed ISP and immediately got 6 down 1 up. Then he got fibre and now he's got like 220 down, way faster than me.


That's crazy! Glad all it well for your buddy.



icehotshot said:


> Verizon Fios, guess its alright wrongly called "gigabit" though. Don't think I really get these speeds half the time though who knows.


Looking good!


----------



## Baasha

Does anyone have Xfinity Gigabit Pro (2.5Gbps up & down)?

The US is so far behind other countries when it comes to broadband connection it's absurd. An acquaintance of mine lives in Switzerland and has 10Gbps up & down for < $100/mo. 

I have AT&T Fiber 1Gig up & down but it's rarely above 900mbps (especially upload). sigh...


----------

